# TP's Fit Journal Transcription



## The Phoenix

This will be an online transcript of what Input daily in my journal.  I keep it simple, don't count calories, but keep track of what I eat, take, and do.  The goal is to assess how a felt on a specific day and see what I did, what I took and what I ate.  So let it begin:

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, coffee
F: Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, juice
L:  Chickensalad sandwich, greek yogurt, tea
F: Na'an & Hummus (need carbs right before gym)
D: Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts w/ghee, juice

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

1 cc supertest (week 3 - 3rd pin switched to every 5 day pin starting today)
1 cc decabold (NPP)
BCAA
Protein
L-arginine
L-glutamine

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)
Shoulders n' Boulders
          -Military Press
4s <  - Rotator cuff (vertical)
         - Upright rows
4s < - Rotator cuff (lateral)
        - Anterior delt
4s < - Posterior delt (done laying down)
        - Neutral grip lat raises
4s < - Suppinated grip lat raises
    3  - Shrugs (in front)
    3 - Shrugs (from behind the back)


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Cool! Glad you're starting a journal here man. I'll follow along.


----------



## The Phoenix

Thank you.  I will try to leave something I find unique and will post it to see if others are doing or taking it.


----------



## eazy

Had to google Swai. TIL.


----------



## Send0

Subscribed!!!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Feel free to follow and support us on our journeys too!


----------



## The Phoenix

Skullcrusher said:


> Feel free to follow and support us on our journeys too!


Already do brother, thanks!


----------



## sfw509

Get it @The Phoenix. I'll be following along.


----------



## The Phoenix

My journal is more of a plan to achieve a goal, therefore, I log/input into my journal the night before or in the morning before the day is starting and it gets done.  My eating and supplementation varies vary little day-by-day and it's not so much work for me as I am great with time management.

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, coffee
F: Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, juice
L:  Chicken alfredo bow-tie with baby portabellos, tea
F: Lamb (gyros) kisra with fresh spinach
D: Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts w/ghee, juice

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA
Protein
L-arginine
L-glutamine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Biceps

(4) Preacher curls
(4) Hammer curls
(4) Reverse grip curls
(4) Forearms

Triceps

(4/4) Single arm tricep extension
(4) Hammer extension
(4) Reverse grip extension
(4) Skullz


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, coffee
F: Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, juice
L:  hero, pickles romain, tea
F: na'an  with hummus
D: Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts w/ghee, juice

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA
Protein
L-arginine
L-glutamine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Quads
            Single Leg/Dual Leg Extensions
(4H) < Forward Lunge (Bulgarian squat)
            Hack Squat
(4S) < Outer Quad Lunge

Calves
Seats
Angled


----------



## The Phoenix

Shabbat - rest 

Diet remains consistent. Took my Omegas (not the gear) - all Omega 3, 6, & 9. Pinning tomorrow, reducing the time in between pins to 4-days now that I have my health report and labs back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, coffee
L:  Western bacon burger small tea & fries from Carl's Jr. (cheat meal and not enough time to eat today)
D: Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts w/ghee, juice

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA's
Whey Isolate
L-arginine
L-glutamine
metformin (going on two weeks; diabetic low dose 1000g daily)
1 cc supertest (week 4 - 4th pin switched to every 4 day pin starting today)
1 cc decabold (NPP)
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Lower Backsides (hams & calves)
            Resistive Dead Lift (35 lbs band)
(4S) < Good mornings
           Single/Double laying leg curl machine Super
(4H) < Seated calf raises
(4S)    Adductors (Outer then Inner)
            Donkey Kick
(4S) < Seated Leg Curl


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: Egg, cream cheese onion bagel, coffee w/Omegas
F: Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, juice
L:  Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts w/ghee, juice
F: Na'an & Hummus (need carbs right before gym)
D: TBD

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA
Whey isolate
L-arginine
L-glutamine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Chesticles
Flat bench
(4S) < Vertical rotator-cuff
Incline bench
(4S) < Neutral grip Lateral rotator-cuff
Decline bench
(4S) < Supinated grip lateral rotator-cuff
(4S) Flies


----------



## Jin

I love that you call yourself “TP”.


----------



## Badleroybrown

Late to the game seeing this thread.
Looking forward to this log.
I love the NPP.. how much you using.?


----------



## The Phoenix

Jin said:


> I love that you call yourself “TP”.



If you ever receive a package from me (highly unlikely since you are NonCONUS), you’ll understand how the initials come into play . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Badleroybrown said:


> Late to the game seeing this thread.
> Looking forward to this log.
> I love the NPP.. how much you using.?



Thanks brother. I started off 1cc every 7 days for the first two applications & dropped it to 5 days last Wednesday and decided to return to 1cc every 4 days (strategy used in previous cycle). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Gonna take advice of my big bro @Badleroybrown  and do the NPP until I finish it, every 3 days, versus every 4 days and see where it takes us.  Here a back double bicep








Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, coffee
F: Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, juice
L:  Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts w/ghee, juice
F: -
D: Rotisserie Chicken & Tator salad.

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA
Protein
L-arginine
L-glutamine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Back

(4) Lat Pull Downs
(4) Wide Row
(3) Neutral Row
(4) Reverse Row


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: Egg, cream cheese onion bagel, coffee w/Omegas
F: Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, juice
L:  Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, tea
F: Na'an & Hummus (need carbs right before gym)
D: Cheat meal: pizza: pepperoni & mushroom

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)


1 cc NPP
Omega 3
BCAA
Whey isolate
L-arginine
L-glutamine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Biceps

(4) Preacher curls
(4) Hammer curls
(4) Reverse grip curls
(4) Forearms

Triceps

(4/4) Single arm tricep extension
(4) Hammer extension
(4) Reverse grip extension
(4) Skullz


----------



## Badleroybrown

T. Is 4 sets. What is your rep scheme like on average. 
R u gonna post some poundages. 
Then we will be able to watch them go up. It’s good to know reps and poundage.
If we see them going up we know your putting in the work..🤪
Fuck that!! I know your putting in the work.🤙🤙🤙✌️


----------



## The Phoenix

Badleroybrown said:


> T. Is 4 sets. What is your rep scheme like on average.
> R u gonna post some poundages.
> Then we will be able to watch them go up. It’s good to know reps and poundage.
> If we see them going up we know your putting in the work..
> Fuck that!! I know your putting in the work.



Doing mediocre which means it’s 85 percentile weight capability for about 10-15. my trainer has me on the same which means it’s putting on both size and cut. It works for my frame. I try to keep the journal simple; but I don’t mind adding reps & weight. I do document that when I am training with trainer because it’s usually the first time but my workouts aren’t as intense as they are when I’m with my trainer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Gonna do some quads; will input log later … I am sometimes ahead & síndromes playing catch up 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: Egg, cream cheese onion bagel, coffee w/Omegas
L:  Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts w/ghee, grossed out mid-dish and picked up 2 chicken soft tacos and a curd of charro beans, soda (shhhhh)
F: Na'an & Hummus 
D:  (Left overs)

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

1cc Supertest
BCAA
Whey isolate
L-arginine
L-glutamine
Omegas 3, 6, 9
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Quads
            Front Squat (2X10@50lbs), (2X10@70lbs)
(4S) < Sissy Squat
(4S)    Single/Double Leg Extension (15@30lbs <s>), (30@35-40lbs<d>)
            Single Leg Press (2X10@90lbs), (2X10@140lbs)
(4H) < Single/Double Calf Extension Super (2X15@90lbs <s>), (2X30@140lbs <d>)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: Egg, cream cheese onion bagel, coffee w/Omegas
F: -
L:  shredded beef quesadilla
F:  -
D: pizza & wings

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA
Whey isolate
L-arginine
L-glutamine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Lower Backsides (hams & calves)

            Resistive Dead Lifts (45 lbs band)
(4S) < Good mornings  2x50lbs; 2x70lbs
           Single/Double laying leg curl machine Super 2x25lbs; 2x35lbs
(4H) < Single forward lunge w/2-Qtrs (50lbs)
            Seated Leg Curl (90lbs)
 (4S) < Seated calf raises; 2-plates (90lbs)
(4S) <  Adductors (Inner) (80lbs)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 Eggs OE, 2 tortillas, juice:
F:  -
L:  lentils
F:  leftover pizza & wings
D:  TBD

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

1cc NPP
BCAA
Whey isolate
L-arginine
L-glutamine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Shoiulder n' Boulders
              Behind press 3X135,
              Front Press 1X135, 1x160, 1X185
              Vertical Rotator cuff
(4H) <   Lateral Rotator cuff
(4S)      Anterior/Posterior delts
(4S)      Lateral raises (neutral grip/supinated grip)
(4S) <   Front/Behind back shrugs 4X220
(4)        Upright Rows 4X90


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 Eggs OE, 2 tortillas, cpffee:
F:  Oatmeal, tea
L:  chicken alfredo with baby portabellos, 1/2 Mexican coke (glass bottle)
F:  Na'an & Hummus
D:  Nacho cheese with home-made refried beans (i know, my eating has been off all weekend, topping it off here)

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

1cc NPP
BCAA
Whey isolate
L-arginine
L-glutamine
Omega 3, 6, & 9
Chlorite/Silver immunity concoction (apothecary)
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Chest
               Flat bench with stability skis superset (50 lbs bar, 2X25 lbs skiis)
  (4H) <  Rotator cuff-vertical (1X5, 3X10)
               Incline bench with stability skis superset
  (4S) <  Rotator cuff-lateral
               DB flies 2X55 (4X10)
  (4H) <  Pull-over DB (4X85), Wide/bar (4X40)


----------



## The Phoenix

I had to revise my workout because I start my training with trainer (took a month off) and he scheduled me to do chest so I revised workout to back and as logged based on last minute changes:

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)


Back
               Seated Lat pull down  (4X90)
  (5S) <  Forward Standing Lat pull down (4X70)
  (5)      Resistant Machine Row (4X50 w/4X45 band)
  (5)      Reverse Pec-deck (4X90)


----------



## The Phoenix

The late entry is because I did not know what the regiment was for chest today until I got there @8PM (MST).  It was my first day back with my trainer after taking a month off to adjust to my new schedule.  I had a good pump with almost the same exercises we trained on our first session 5 months ago.  It was a good shock to have that kind of training.  I was beginning to miss it along with the cycle I just started was needing to have a killer work-out.








Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 Eggs OE, 2 tortillas, juice: coffee w/Omegas (keto)
F:  Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, juice
L:  nachos & soda (had lunch with the missus)
F:  Swai w/thai sauce, veggies w/ghee, white rice w/low sodium soy, tea
D:  TBD

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

1cc NPP
Omegas
BCAA
Caslein
L-arginine
L-glutamine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Chest
            Floor press (10Xbar, incr. of 25 on each side addexd-10X90lbs, 10X145, 10X190)
(4S) < Resistant flies w/15-20 lbs resistant band (4X10ea)
(4)     Flat DB press (5eaX2X75lbs)
(4S)     Flies (supinated gripX10, neutral gripX10)

Triceps
(6)     Tricep pull-down (20X85lbs, 30X75, 40X65, 50X55, 60X45lbs)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: Egg, cream cheese onion bagel, coffee w/Omegas
F: Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, juice
L:  chicken alfredo w/baby portabellos, tea
F: Na'an & Hummus
D: TBD

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Omega 3
BCAA
Whey isolate
L-arginine
L-glutamine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Biceps

          Preacher curls
(4) <  Reverse grip curls
(4) Hammer curls
(4) Forearms

Triceps

(4/4) Single arm tricep extension
(4)  Hammer extension
          Reverse grip extension
(4) < french curl


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: Egg, cream cheese onion bagel, coffee w/Omegas
F: Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, juice
L: pad thai chicken, tea
F: Na'an & Hummus
D: -
Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Omega 3, 6, 9
BCAA
Whey isolate
L-arginine
L-glutamine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Quads
(4S)    single/double leg extension (2X30,, 1X35)
             forward squat (4X25)
(4S) <  Outer quad lunge
             Hack Squat (4X180)
(4S)  <  Calf raises (4X90)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 Eggs OE, 2 tortillas, juice, coffee
F:  Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach
L:  chicken alfredo with baby portabellos
F:  hummus & na'an
D:  TBD

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

1cc nanodrolone decanoate
1cc supertest
BCAA
Whey isolate
L-arginine
L-glutamine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Shoiulder n' Boulders
              Behind press (2X90, 2X135)
(4H) <   Vertical Rotator cuff (1X5, 3X10)
              Front Press (1X135, 1x160, 1X185
(4H) <   Lateral Rotator cuff (1X5, 3X10)
(4S)      Anterior/Posterior delts (4X30/4X15)
(4S)      Lateral raises (neutral grip/supinated grip) (4X20/4X15)
(4S) <   Front/Behind back shrugs (4X220)
             Upright Rows (4X90)
(4S) <   Downright Rows (4X60)  [*THANKS @snake!!!*]


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, coffee
F: -
L:  fish n' chips, malties, tea
F: na'an  with hummus
D: kung poa chicken, teriyaki chicken, noodles, rices, veggies, tea

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA
Whey Isolate
L-arginine
L-glutamine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Lower Backside
(4S) Inner/Outer Adductors Compress/Contract 4X110/4X130)(30,30,40,50)
            Seated Leg Curls (4X70) (15,20,25.30)
(4S) < DB DL (4X65X2DB) (10,10,10,10)
           Laying Leg Curls (4X70) (10,10,12,12) (compress and pause @top)
(4S) < Donkey Kick (4X35) (10,10,10,10)
(4)      Angled calf-raises (4X210)
           Outer sweep angle single leg press (for hamstring emphasis) (4X145)
(4S) < Seated calf raised (pressing/without pressing=15/20)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 4 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, 2 tortillas, juice,
F:-
L:  Taco, burrito, tea
F: na'an  with hummus
D: Rotisserie chicken

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA
Caslein
L-arginine
L-glutamine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Quads
            Single Leg Press (12X90,12X135,12X185, 12X200)
(4H) <  single/double calf-ext on leg press machine 4X(15/15/30X90,135,185,200)
            Seated legs curl
(4S) < Outer adductors


----------



## The Phoenix

Weight = 189 lbs height = 67.5”







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

*October 11, 2021 Late entry, (sorry, I crashed right after dinner)*

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, coffee w/omegas
F: -
L:  Turkey burger w/spinach, sweet tato fries, spricy mayo sauce, tea
F: -
D:  Mexican plate, tea

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA
Ag+(Cl-O+3)
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Chest
            flat press (6X90) with ski (2X25,2X30) super (8/12)X3, (6X8)X3
(3H) <  rotator cuff-vert (5,10,10)X3
(6H) < (3H) << rotator cuff - lateral (10,10,10)X3
            flies (supinated/neutral) (4X45) super
(4S) < single arm tricep ext. 4X(20, 25, 25, 30)
narrow/DB layout pull-overs (4X80)
(4S)  wide/easy dumbell bar (4x30)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, coffee w/omegas, 2 tortillas
F: -
L:  Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts w/ghee
F: Chicken
D:  Green chile chicken enchiladas, rice, beans, tea

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

1cc deca
1cc super
BCAA
Caslein
L arginine
L glutamine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Back
Supinated grip smith bent over rows (5X45,X135,X165,X165)(10,10,8.8)
(5S) < Supinated grip rotator-cuff (5X12) (2.5,2.5,,2.5,10,10)
Wide-grip lateral pull-downs, single slips (40,55,60,60)X20X20X8X8
(4S) < Narrow-grip lat cable pull-down (4X40)
Narrow-grip lat cable pull down machine
(3S) < Reistant lat pull-down
Rear delt fly (narrow/wide) super
(2H) < band pulls (doubled) 10 with 2 second counts at widest extension


----------



## Gibsonator

Had to Google ghee lol.
Never mentioned what your actual goal is?
Current weight/height/bf%
4 sets each exercise but what rep range and intensity?
All very important factors.


----------



## Gibsonator

My bad I was just redirected to page 2 where you have height/weight


----------



## The Phoenix

Gibsonator said:


> Had to Google ghee lol.
> Never mentioned what your actual goal is?
> Current weight/height/bf%
> 4 sets each exercise but what rep range and intensity?
> All very important factors.



The weight and rep are there; perhaps the nomenclature and quantification may be unfamiliar. Body weight is 190; I’m just trying to hit 200 with my current body composition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gibsonator

The Phoenix said:


> The weight and rep are there; perhaps the nomenclature and quantification may be unfamiliar. Body weight is 190; I’m just trying to hit 200 with my current body composition.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looking at your diet I would say throw in another meal


----------



## The Phoenix

Gibsonator said:


> Looking at your diet I would say throw in another meal


Thank you.  I'm having a hard time with the 4-5 small meals currently eating.  Have had to skip because wasn't hungry.


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, coffee w/omegas, 2 tortillas
F: -
L:  Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts w/ghee, tea
F: Chicken
D:  Chicken alfredo with baby portabellos, juice

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA
Caslein
L arginine
L glutamine
Omega 3
Colloidal silver
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Shoulders n' Boulders
              Behind press (2X90, 2X135)
(4H) <   Vertical Rotator cuff (1X5, 3X10)
              Front Press (1X135, 1x160, 1X185
(4H) <   Lateral Rotator cuff (1X5, 3X10)
(4S)      Anterior/Posterior delts (4X30/4X15)
(4S)      Lateral raises (neutral grip/supinated grip) (4X20/4X15)
(4S) <   Front/Behind back shrugs (4X220)
             Upright Rows (4X90)
(4S) <   Downright Rows (4X60)


----------



## The Phoenix

I love cardio before workout. No pre-work out 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> I love cardio before workout. No pre-work out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I hear ya I had this on this morning different style of music but that combined with the video sure can get the heart going.


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> I hear ya I had this on this morning different style of music but that combined with the video sure can get the heart going.



I find it hard to work out to something I would dance to.  Maybe not a gym workout but a dance floor workout. Some salsa, merengue, and a dash of ghetto 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> I find it hard to work out to something I would dance to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I listen to it before hand , no music when im working out at all just me the dogs and the door open to the yard


----------



## The Phoenix

Actually trying to hammer out the rest of shoulds to some of this….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> I listen to it before hand , no music when im working out at all just me the dogs and the door open to the yard



Thanks for recommending it. I like first-hand word of mouth. Here we are talking about music and here I am wanting to somehow bring food into the conversation. The last bit of shrugs and I’m out and gonna grab some grub on the way to pet sit. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gibsonator

If it was easy to get big everyone would do it.
Forcing down a meal while not hungry is not uncommon in the world of bodybuilding/strength sports.
Does it suck feeling full and bloated everyday, fukk yea, but you know you're doing it for a purpose.
Suck it up buttercup


----------



## The Phoenix

Will be posting actual workout tonight as my trainer only lets me know what area of focus (lower backsides).  

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: corn flakes, milk
F: egg biscuit, coffee w/Omegas
L:  Turkey burger w/spinach, sweet potato fries, spicy mayo sauce, soda (1st one in a while)
F: Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts, tea
D:  Chicken alfredo with baby portabellos, juice

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA
Caslein
L arginine
L glutamine
Flaxseed oil (Omegas 3,6,9)


----------



## The Phoenix

Not sure how a dropped 6 lbs but weigh less today.  trainer killed my hammies

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Lower Backsides (hams & calves)

           Leg Press (225lbs) (2sec hold follow by power thrust), (pump 10 quickly) super
(3H) < Good mornings  (12eaX45lbs)
            Resistive Dead Lifts (15eaX25 lbs band)
(4H) < resistant double banded kick-backs (12ea)
 (4)      hip thrusters (10x135,10X135, 8X185,8X185)
 (4)   Single laying leg curl machine Super 8eax25lbs
(2)    Kick-backs (15each)


----------



## PZT

yeaaaaaah give em that power thrust


----------



## PZT

ahhhhh yeaaaaa pump em


----------



## The Phoenix

*Transcription from previous day (10/15/2021) (Friday)*

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: scrambled egg biscuit, coffee
F: -
L:  Chicken salad sandwich, pretzels & hummus
F:  grilled cheese sandwich
D:  salami sandwich, pasta salad, tequila, beer, cake ice-cream, chicken wings, nachos (birthday party)

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

1cc deca (250mg/mL)
1cc supertest (400mg/mL)
BCAA
Caslein
L arginine
L glutamine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Biceps
            preacher curls  (12X70)
(4S) < reverse grip curls (12X25)
            hammer curls (10X30)
(4S) < forearms (15X25)

Triceps
 (4)      Single laying tricep ext.
 (4)      reverse grip tricep ext.
            Rope cable pull-downs
 (4S) < Triangle grip pump tricep pumpouts
(4)    <  Hammer tricep ext.


----------



## The Phoenix

Sabbath - Rest Day

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: sandwich, mac salad, coffee w/Omegas 3,6,9
L: taco, burrito, tea
D:   Chicken alfredo bow-tie with baby portabellos,


----------



## The Phoenix

Post from previous day (10/17/2021)

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: everything bagel w/veggie cream spread
F: -
L:  3 enchiladas w/shredded chicken, green chile, rice, beans, tortillas (trying to ,make sure I bulk up on the weekends)
F: cheese & crackers
D:  pad thai chicken/tofu, tea

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA
Casein
L arginine
L glutamine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Quads
           (Inward foot-angle) Single legs press/Calf-raise combo (1X135, 1X185, 1X225,1X275)
(4H) < Forward lunge (bulgarian squat) (X10,50X10,50X10,50X10)
           Single/Single/Double Leg Ext. Combo (15X30/15X30/30X35)
(4H) < Outer quad lunge (10X25)
          Inner Adductors (15X120,5X120,5X125,5X125)
(4S) < Outer Adductors (15X130,15X130,15X135,15X135)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)

B: 4 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, OJ, 2 tortillas
F: yogurt smoothie
L: Chicken alfredo with baby portabello, soda
F: leftovers
D: TBD

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA
Casein
L arginine
L glutamine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Chest
Resistant machine press (135+35llb band ), 10X145, 10X15)
< Rotator cuff-vert.
(4H) << Rotator cuff-lat.
DB flies (10X45)
(4S) < Resistant flies w/15-20 lbs resistant band (2X10ea)
pull over narrows (10X80)
(4S) < Flies (supinated gripX10, neutral gripX10)


----------



## Thewall

Shit Phoenix I must of overlooked this log. Did not know you started one. I will follow along. Nice!!!


----------



## The Phoenix

Trainer ran a quick BMI based on 67.5" tall - 190 lbs 47yo male - yielded a BMI 28.5 and 16% BF.  Trainer wants to drop BF 2% and increase BMI to 30.0 for my height.  He will recommend macros for me to hit 200 lbs.  For my height and weight, that is fairly stocky.  BMI for competitive 212=35, open BMI = 38-40


----------



## PZT

I need get back down to less that 15% lol.


----------



## The Phoenix

PZT said:


> I need get back down to less that 15% lol.



I like the full loin so I am confident with a little bit of that beefy look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, coffee w/omegas & ghee, 2 tortillas
F: -
L:  Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts w/ghee, tea
F: crackers w/cheese, juice
D:  Chicken alfredo with baby portabellos, 1/2 soda

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA
Casein
L arginine
L glutamine
Omega 3,6,9 (flaxseed oil)
1cc nanodrolone
1cc supertest (400mg/mL)
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Shoulders n' Boulders
              snatch bar pulls (8x45,8X45)
         <   Vertical Rotator cuff (10X10,10X10)
(2H) << Lateral Rotator cuff (10X10,10X10)
 (3)       Standing resistant military press  (10X65,8X65,8X65)  w/25lbs band resistance
 (3)         Front Press (5X135, 5x135,5X135)
              Front delt on side lateral raise machine (12X30,14X30,16X30)
(4S) <    Single arm upright row w/plate (8X45,8X45,8X45)
              DB Lateral raises (neutral grip) (8X30,8X35,8X35)
(4S) <   front delts w/wide easy-bar(40X20,60X20,61X20) (to burnout)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 4 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, coffee, juice, 2 tortillas
F: everything bagel w/jalapeño cream cheese
L:  Swai w/Thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts w/ghee, tea
F: crackers w/hummus, juice
D:  Chicken alfredo with baby portabellos, 1/2 soda

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Casein
L arginine
L glutamine
Omega 3
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Back is back
(4) Lat pull-downs (10X130, 8X140,6X150, 6X150)
(4) Single bent-over DB rows (8X80,8X90,6X100,6X100)
(4) cable row (neutral grip) (10X140,10X140,8X150,6X180)
(4) Single bent-over DB supinate grip row w/DB (10X55,10X55,10X55,10X55)


----------



## The Phoenix

Today was Quads.  My trainer did very simple workout but lasted an hour.  Legs were so pumped, I lost my definition on my legs.












Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, coffee, 2 tortillas
F: Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, juice
L:  steak, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts w/ghee, tea
F: pretzels w/hummus, tea
D:  Swai w/Thai sauce, brown rice w/low sodium soy, verts w/ghee, tea
F:  post-workout, still hungry, ate burrito and taco

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Casein
L arginine
L glutamine
Omega 3,6,9
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Quads
             close legged squats (12X45,12X90,10X135,5X185,5X185)
(5S) <  Bulgarian split squat (12 ea/body weight)
            Sissy squat (knees in)
(4S) <  Sissy squat (knees out)
 (1)     Bicycle cycle (less resist 1 min/resist 15 sec/1min/resistant 30sec/1.5minutes/resistant 45sec)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 egss, 3 strips turkey bacon, 2 tortillas, juice, coffee
F: -
L:  shredded beef quesadilla a-la-mexicana, soda
F:  1/2 cup pistachios
D:  swai w/sweet thai sauce, brown rice, verts w/ghee, tea

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

1cc deca (250mg/mL)
1cc supertest (400mg/mL)
Caslein
L arginine
L glutamine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Biceps
            preacher curls  (12X60,12X60,8X70,8X70)
         < reverse grip curls (15X40,15X40,15X40,15X40)
(4S) <<forearms (15X40,15X40,15X40,15X40)
            hammer curls (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4S) < forearms (15X40,15X40,15X40,15X40)

Triceps
 (4s)   Skull krushers w/burnout pumps
           Single laying tricep ext. (10X25,10X25,10X30,10X30)
 (4S)   Reverse grip tricep ext.  (easy bar) (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
 (4)      Rope cable pull-downs (15X50,15X50,15X350,15X50)
(4)      Single cable tricep ext. (15X30,15X30,15X30,15X30)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B:  Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, juice
F:  -
L:  3 slices pizza, tea
F:  -
D:  TBD - going to 3 functions with food

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Casein
L arginine
L glutamine
Omega 3,6,9
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Lower Backside

           Laying Leg Curls (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
(4S) < Seated calf raised (pressing/without pressing=10/20)
 (4)     Seated Leg Curls (15X70,15X70,15X70,15X70) 
(4)      Donkey kick (15X60,15X60,15X60,15X60)
(4)     Standing calf raises (15X210,15X210,15X210,15X210)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B:  Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, juice
L:  1/2 cheddar, bacon, and avocado steak burger, fries, beans, soda
D:  Rotisserie chicken, tea

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Lower Backside

          Angled calf (15X210,15X210,15X210,15X210)
          Seated Leg Curls (15X70,15X70,15X70,15X70)
(4S) < DB DL (12X60,12X60,12X60,12X60)
          Laying Leg Curls (15X70,15X70,15X70,15X70)
 (4)  < Outer quad lunge (12X25,12X25,12X25,12X25)
           Lunge forward  (10mX0,10mX10,10mX25,10mX45)  
(4S)  < Lunge backward (10mX0,10mX10,10mX25,10mX45) 
            Inner adductors (15X120,15X120,10X130,10X135)
(4S)  < Outer adductors (15X130,15X130,10X140,10X145)
(4)      Seated calf raised (pressing/without pressing=15/20X115)


----------



## The Phoenix

Late entry - 10/225/2021

Today at the office the young engineers say I should be in a mentoring position.

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 Eggs OE, 2 tortillas, cpffee:
F:  -
L:  rotiserrie chicken
F:  nuts and pistachio (1/2 cup)
D:  Some brazilian pasta dish, was delish.

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Omega 3
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Chest
               Flat bench with stability skis superset (50 lbs bar, 2X25 lbs skiis)
           <  Rotator cuff-vertical (15X5, 12X10, 12X10,12X10)
 (4H) <<  Rotator cuff-lateral  (15X5, 12X10, 12X10,12X10)
              Cable flies (12X70,12X70,12X70,12X70,
  (4S) <  Resistant (25lb band) (4setX12reps)
   (2)       Pull-over DB (10X70,10X70)
   (2)       Pull-over barbel (4X85)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 4 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, 2 tortillas, coffee w/omegas
F: Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, juice
L:  Chicken wings, 1/2 soda
F: Crackers & cheese
D: Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts w/ghee, tea

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

1 cc supertest (week 3 - 3rd pin switched to every 5 day pin starting today)
1 cc decabold (NPP)
Omega 3,6,9
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Back

          Bent-over row (bar)(10X45,10X95)
(2S) < Resistant lateral raises w/25lbs band (12X25,12X25)
          Bent-over row (10X145,10X145,10X195,10X195)
       < back retractions (10X10,10X10,10X10,10X10)
     << Rear delt fly (neutral)
(4H)<<< Rear delt fly (overhead)
         Standing cable row (12X77.5,16X77.5,20X77.5)
(3S) < Single Standing row on bench machine (12X50,12X40,12X40,12X35)
      Shoulder cycles - Forward raises (10X15,10X15,10X15)
    < Shoulder cycles - Lateral raises (10X15,10X15,10X15)
   << Shoulder cycles - Overhead bent-over raises (10X15,10X15,10X15)
(4H)<<< Shoulder cycles - Neutral grip bent-over raises (10X15,10X15,10X15)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, 2 tortillas, coffee 
F: Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, juice
L:  Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts w/ghee, tea
F: Greek yogurt w/peach
D: TBD

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Omega 3
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Biceps
            preacher curls  (12X60,12X60,8X70,8X70)
         < reverse grip curls (15X40,15X40,15X40,15X40)
(4H) <<forearms (15X40,15X40,15X40,15X40)
            hammer curls (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4S) < forearms (15X40,15X40,15X40,15X40)

Triceps
 (4s)   Skull krushers w/burnout pumps (12X70,12X70,12X70,12X70)
           Single laying tricep ext. (10X25,10X25,10X30,10X30)
 (4S)   Reverse grip tricep ext.  (easy bar) (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
           Rope cable pull-downs (15X50,15X50,15X350,15X50)
(4S) < Single cable tricep ext. (15X30,15X30,15X30,15X30)


----------



## The Phoenix

Tonight I had a great hamstring and glute workout with my trainer.  It was only 3 exercise supersets in one hour and they were killer.  He is focusing on the flexors and the glute/hamstring connection to help me balance both sides.  He has been able to assess the strength that was deficient on my right leg (although it may not be initially visually obvious, but is obvious in the exercise motion.  He is a good trainer because he is able to spot my weaknesses when I miss them by not hitting them with exercises that target those specific muscles.

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, coffee
F: Salmon lox with jalepeno schmear, coffee w/raw sugar
L: 2 soft-tacos with lime, cilantro, & salsa, charro beans
F: cheese & crackers
D: bean burrito, beef soft taco, 1/2 soda

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Omega 3
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Hamstring & gluteus maximus
           close leg press (12X270,12X270)
(2S) < hip-flexor step back (10/10,10/10)
           close leg press w/45 lbs resistant band (12X360,12X450,10X360,10X450)
(4S) < hip-flexor step back (10/10,10/10,10/10,10/10)
           lower back extension (adjusted to focus on glutes) w/25 lb band resistance & 20 lbs            cattle bell, 10 eachX3sets
(3S) < laying leg curl w/DB (10X30,10X30,10X30)


----------



## Methyl mike

eazy said:


> Had to google Swai. TIL.


What does TIL stand for?


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, coffee w/omegas, 2 tortillas
F: shredded beef quesadilla, tea
L:  3 cheese enchiladas w/shredded chicken, rice, beans, tortillas, salsas, 1/2 soda
D:  Chicken sandwich, tea

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Omega 3
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Shoulders n' Boulders
              Behind press (10X90, 10X90,10X135,10X135)
(4H) <   Lateral Rotator cuff (5x15, 10X12,10X12,10X12)
              Front Press (10X135, 10x160, 10X185,10X135)
(4H) <   Vertical Rotator cuff (5x15, 10X12,10X10,10X8)
              Anterior delts (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4S)  <  Posterior delts  (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
             Lateral raises (neutral grip) (4X20/4X15)
(4S)  <  Lateral raises (supinated grip) - for the supraspinatus/infraspinatus
(4)        Upright Rows (10X90,10X90,10X90,10X90)
(4)        straight-arm EZ bar OH Downright Rows (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4)        Behind back shrugs (15X225,15X225,15X225,15X225)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, juice
L:  bacon cheeseburger, chilli w/saltines, soda
F: More chilli
D: TBD - dinner w/colleague and friends

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Omega 3
Silver (nasal drops)
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Quads
  (4S)   Single Leg/Dual Leg Extensions         2X(10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30/15X35,15X35,15X35,15X35)
            Narrow stance squat (10X135,10X135,8X225,8X225,6X275,6X275)
(6S) < Good mornings w/safety bar (10X45,10X65,10X95,10X95) ***see video below*

Calves
Seated (10/20X90,10/21X90,10/23X90,10/25X90)
Standing (20X215,20X215,20X215,20X215)

**


----------



## The Phoenix

Today was a lite day at the gym and overall.

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, juice
F: cereal w/milk
L:  steakburger, beans, slaw salad, fries, muffins, tea\
D: left overs

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Omega 3
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Misc Legs
             Inner adductors (15X120,15X120,15X120,15X130,15X130,15X130)
(6S) <  Outer adductors (15X130,15X130,15X130,15X140,15X140,15X140)

Calves
(4)      Seated (10/20X90,10/21X90,10/23X90,10/25X90)
(4)     Angled (20X220,20X220,20X220,20X220)


----------



## The Phoenix

I forgot to log my cc's for 10/30/2021.


----------



## The Phoenix

My trainer told me the same thing last night that @Gibsonator advised me in a previous post in this threade the other day.  It was because i was maintaining and not gaining; hence I need to include another meal.  I'm on six meals for this bulk season. Thanks Gibby!

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, juice
F: bacon & egg burrito, coffee
L:  1/2 steak burger &steak fries, juice
F:  pizza, 1/2 (carbs, yeah I know, I can use a little dirt)
D:  Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts w/ghee, 1/2 soda
F: TBD - something with carbs and high protein, maybe a few. gotta hit 2600 calories

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Omega 3
Colloidal silver (nostrils)
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Back
            lat pull-down (wide/behind) (10X100,10X100,10X100,10X100)
(4S) < standalone cable pull-down (easy bar)(15X50,15X50,15X50,15X50)
           lat pull-down (neutral/front) (12X100,12X100,12X120,10X120)
(4S) < standalone cable pull-down (narrow)(15X50,15X50,15X50,15X50)
(4)      Dual Axis Row (10X100,10X100,10X100,10X100)
(3)      Single bent-over DB rows (10X75,10X75,10X75,10X75)


----------



## The Phoenix

Log for 11/2/2021

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 4 strips of Turkey Bacon, 2 tortillas, coffee
F: Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, juice
L:  BBQ Brisket Sandwich w/fixins', tea
F:  pita, humus
D:  Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts w/ghee, 1/2 soda
F:  PB&J sammich

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Omega 3,6,9
Colloidal silver/chlorite for immune system
Whey Protein
L-Glutamine
L-Arginine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Chest
wide grip angled bench (10/10X45,10/10X45,10/10X45,10/10X45)
< Lateral movement rotator-cuff (10X5,10X5,10X5,10X5)
(2H) << Vertical movement rotator-cuff (10X5,10X5,10X5,10X5)
supinated grip flat bench press (10X95,10X95,10X115,10X115)
(4S) < Single plate press (8X45,8X45,8X45,8X45)
resistant DB press (12X45,12X45,12X45,12X45)
(3S) < flat bench vertical plate press (2s pause @top) (8x45,8x45,8x45,8x45)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 egss, 3 strips turkey bacon, 2 tortillas, tea, coffee
F: Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, juice
L:  3 cheese green enchiladas w/shredded chicken, rice, beans, tea
F:  1pita & hummus
D:  chicken alfredo w/baby potabellos
F:  PBJ, nuts

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

1cc deca (250mg/mL)
1cc supertest (400mg/mL)
Omega 3
Whey protein
L arginine
L glutamine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Biceps
            preacher curls  (12X60,12X60,8X70,8X70)
  (4S)  < reverse grip curls (15X40,15X40,15X40,15X40)
            hammer curls (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4S) < forearms (15X40,15X40,15X40,15X40)

Triceps
 (4s)   Skull krushers w/burnout pumps
           Single laying tricep ext. (10X20,10X25,10X30,10X30)
 (4S)   Reverse grip tricep ext.  (easy bar) (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
 (4)      Rope cable pull-downs (15X50,15X50,15X350,15X50)
(4)      Hammer extensions. (15X70,15X70,15X80,15X80)


----------



## PZT

such a nice SSB


----------



## The Phoenix

I've going hard in my attempt bulk for the winter , I am affording some unclean meals.  
i
Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, coffee, 2 tortillas
F: Everything bagel with jalapeno/peppers schmrear, juice
L:  bacon/cheddar burger, chili, tea
F: pita w/hummus, tea
D:  Rotisserie, juice
F: left-over pizza

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Protein
Omega 3,6,9
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Quads
             close legged safety front squats (12X45,12X90,10X135,5X185,5X185)
(4S) <  45 ibs band resistantquat (12 ea/body weight)
(4S) <  close legged safety front squats (3X185,
(2)     20" Box jumpers w/5lbs
(2)       Lunge jumpers, bend  (12/120


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
> B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, juice
> L:  bacon cheeseburger, chilli w/saltines, soda
> F: More chilli
> D: TBD - dinner w/colleague and friends
> 
> Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)
> 
> Omega 3
> Silver (nasal drops)
> Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)
> 
> Quads
> (4S)   Single Leg/Dual Leg Extensions         2X(10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30/15X35,15X35,15X35,15X35)
> Narrow stance squat (10X135,10X135,8X225,8X225,6X275,6X275)
> (6S) < Good mornings w/safety bar (10X45,10X65,10X95,10X95) ***see video below*
> 
> Calves
> Seated (10/20X90,10/21X90,10/23X90,10/25X90)
> Standing (20X215,20X215,20X215,20X215)
> 
> **


Just curious is there a reason you start your good mornings upright ? is this just a variation you work on or for an injury ? I've never tried that so I was just curious.


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> Just curious is there a reason you start your good mornings upright ? is this just a variation you work on or for an injury ? I've never tried that so I was just curious.



That’s how my trainer has me do them start off upright, slight legs bend coming down and then forward. You just want to do it far enough to activate your hamstrings and then back, then up again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

Oh cool. I learned them starting from the lowest part of my squat and wedging up from there and back down , so I was just curious. Right on man !!


----------



## The Phoenix

Honestly, when I was writing this journal, it was literally the last thing I was doing at 1030ish pm.  I had been up early in the day so I recall typing and nodding off continuously.  I kept trying to focus and found myself typing what I was thinking off to in my dosing...so if something doesn't make sense in last night's thread, then you know why...


----------



## The Phoenix

With a caloric intake in surplus, it appears I am starting to gain so,me weight finally:

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, coffee w/omegas, 2 tortillas
F: greek yogurt w/fruit
L:  hamburger, small fries, tea
F: pita, hummus
D:  Chicken alfredo with baby portabellos, juice
F:  soft taco, bean burrito, juice

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Protein
L arginine
L glutamine
Omega 3
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Shoulders n' Boulders
              Behind press (2X90, 2X135)
(3S) <   Rotator cuff (1X5, 3X10)
              Vertical forward press (1X135, 1x160, 1X185
(3S) <   Lateral Rotator cuff (1X5, 3X10)
(4S)      Anterior/Posterior delts (4X30/4X15)
(4S)      Lateral raises (neutral grip/supinated grip) (4X20/4X15)
(4) <   Front shrugs (20X225.20X225,20X22520X225)
             Upright Rows (10X90,10X90,10X90,10X90)
(4S) <   Downright Rows (4X60)


----------



## The Phoenix

Today was actually a rest day but I felt I needed to hit adductors.

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, coffee, 2 tortillas
L:  cheese burger, chips, veggies
D: chicken alfredo w/baby portabello, tea
F:  PBJ sammich

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
L arginine
L glutamine
Omega 3
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Thighs
inner adductors (30X100,25X120,25X125,20X135,20x135)
outer adductors (30X120,25X125,25X135,20X140,20x145)


----------



## The Phoenix

It hammy today #Cardio #Hope4HamnysBeHangin


----------



## The Phoenix

Gonna add Mastbold from Omega to the regiment here in a week or so.  Thanks for recommendation @silentlemon1011 

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: menudo, bolillos, tea
F: egg biscuit, coffee w/Omegas
L:  Chicken alfredo with baby portabellos, juice
D:   Swai w/thai sauce, white rice verts, tea

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
L arginine
L glutamine
Omega 3
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Lower Backsides (hams & calves)

            Resistive Dead Lifts (25lb band)(10X95,10X95,10X105,10X115)
(4s) < Outer hamstring forward lunge (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
       Single laying leg curl machine (10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25)
(4S)  < Step-backs (8X10,8X10,8X10,8X10)
(4S)   Seated legs curl (concentrated/burnout) (10/30X70,10/25X70,10/25X70,10/20X70)
Standing calf raises (20X215,20X215,20X215,20X215)


----------



## The Phoenix

Even though my weight increase is slightly gradual, I feel and look good, i like to think








Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: menudo, bolillo, coffee:
L:  Chicken alfredo with baby portabellos, tea
D:  Swai w/thai sauce, white rice verts, tea\
F:  More menudo, bolillos (ordered a big pot for family yesterday)

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Omega 3,6,9
Whey Protein
L-arginine
L-glutamine
1cc decabold (pinned 11/7/2021)
1cc supertest (pinned 11/7/2021)
Thanks @silentlemon1011 for recommending Omega Mastbold.

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Chest
              Incline bench (10X135,8X185,8X185,3X225)
 (4S)  <  rotator cuff-(5X10, 10X10, 10X10,10X10)
             flat plate press (8X25,8X25,8X25,8X25)
 (4S) <  rotator cuff-vertical (10X10, 10X10, 10X10,11X10)
              flat flies (10X45,10X45,10X45,10X45)
  (4S) <  vert plate press (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
   (4S)     Peck deck (wide/narrow-pinch (10/15X110,10/15X110,10/15X110,10/15X110)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: menudo, bolillo, coffee
L:  chicken alfredo w/baby potabellos, tea
F:  cheese quesadilla
D:  Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts w/ghee, 1/2 soda
F: chicken alfredo w/baby potabellos,

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Omega 3
Whey protein
L-arginine
L-glutamine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Back
            lat pull-down (hammer) (15X90,10X180,10X180,10X180)
(4S) <  lateral-rotator cuff (5X10,10X10,10X10,10X10)
          Wide row (10X180,10X180,10X180,10X180)
(4S) < supinated lateral-rotator cuff (10X10,10X10,10X10,10X10)
          narrow row (10X230,10X230,10X230,10X230)
(4S) < overhand row (10X230,10X230,10X230,10X230)
(3)      cable rows (narrow)(15X120,15X120,15X120,15X120)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, 2 tortillas, juice
F: eggs, grain toast, ham, ranch style beans, coffee
L:  Chicken alfredo with baby portabellos, juice
F: quesadilla, bean burrito, taco
D:   Swai w/thai sauce, white rice verts, tea

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
L arginine
L glutamine
Omega 3
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Lower Backsides (hams & calves)

(4)  Seated calf raised (10/15X90,10/15X90,10/15X90,10/15X90)
(4) Standing calf raises (20X215,20X215,20X215,20X215)
(4)   Seated legs curl (10/30X70,10/25X70,10/25X70,10/20X70)
     Dual Cattle-bell with inclined footing (12X30,12X30,12X30,12X30)
    <    Ham push-up (8XSW,8XSW,8XSW,8XSW)
(4H) << Lower back & glutes (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 1 egg & cream cheese bagel, coffee w/0.25tesp. ghee&flaxseed oil
F: cinnamon roll with nuts & syrup, coffee
L:  Chicken alfredo with baby portabellos, juice w/(sups)
F:-
D:  Swai w/Thai sauce, brown rice w/low sodium soy, verts w/ghee, tea
F:  TBD

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey Protein
L arginine
L glutamine
Omega 3
Flaxseed Oil (3,6,9)
1cc decabold
1cc súpertest
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, bw=body weight, < = linking with previous line)

Quads
            close legged squats (12X45,12X90,10X135,5X185,5X185)
(4S) < Sissy squat (bwX10,bwX10,bwX10,bwX10)
(4)      Inclined hack-squat (10X220,10X220,10X220,10X220)







Calves
  (4)  angled calf-raise  (20X200,20X200,20X210,20X210)
  (4)  seated calf-raise (10/15X115,10/15X115,10/15X115,10/15X115)

Adductors
              Inner adductors  (20X120,20X120,20X125,20X125)
  (4S) < Inner adductors (20X130,20X130,20X135,20X135)


----------



## The Phoenix

I decided to do quads since I had pinned them, never an issue.


----------



## The Phoenix

*From:  Friday 11/12/2021*

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3eggs OE cooked w/ghee, 2 tortillas
F: leftover chinese food
L:  salmon lox w/jalepeno smear on ancient graint 
F:  taco, bean burrito, soda
D:  rotisserie chicken, tea

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCA
L arginine
L glutamine
whey protein
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Shoulders
              Behind press (10X90, 10X90,10X135)
(4S) <   Lateral Rotator cuff-sup. (5x10, 10X110,10X10)
              Front Press (10X135, 10x145, 10X155)
(4S) <   Lateral Rotator cuff -neutr.(5x15, 10X12,10X10,10X8)
              Anterior delts (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4S)  <  Posterior delts  (10X15,10X15,10X15,10X15)
             Lateral raises (neutral grip) (10X20,10X20,10X20,10X20)
(4S)  <  Lateral raises (supinated grip) - (10X15,10X15,10X15,10X15)
            Upright Rows (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)
(4S)  < ext str8-arm OH rope Downright/cable PD (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4)        front smith shrugs (15X225,15X225,15X225,15X225)


----------



## The Phoenix

*From:  Saturday 11/13/2021 - Moving weight in the right direction 193-194 lbs.*

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: protein waffles, sugar-free syrup
F: huevos-a-la-machaca, hash brown, beans, corn tortilla (Toro advised to stay away from flour)
L:  1/2 rotisserie chicken
F:  spring roll
D:  taco, burrito, juice

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA
L arginine
L glutamine
Why Protein
Omega 3
Flaxseed Oil
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Biceps
            preacher curls  (12X70,12X70, 10X70,10X70)
(4S) < forearms (20X30,20X30,20X30,20X30)
            hammer curls (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4S) < reverse grip curls (15X30,15X30,15X30,15X30)

Triceps
           single laying tricep ext. (10X25,10X25,10X30,10X30)
(4S) < reverse grip tricep ext.  (easy bar) (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4)     hammer Extensions  (15X70,12X75, 12X75,12X75)
(4)   skull krushers w/burnout pumps (10/10X50,10/10X50,10/10X50,10/10X50)


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good job man, keep up the hard work!


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, tea
F: protein waffles, sugar-free syrup, juice
L:4 slices pizza, 3 chicken wings, tea, ice-cream (little Haley's bday)
F: pita w/hummus, juice w/oats & sups
D:  Chicken alfredo with baby portabellos,

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey Protein
Omega 3
L arginine
L glutamine
BCAA
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Legs
Quads
(4S)  leg extension (single/double super) (10/15X40/45,10/15X40/45,10/15X40/45,10/15X40/45,10/15X40/45)
single leg Press/single/double calf raise super (||10X135,10X185,10x225,8x275||)
(4H) <  Elevated foot forward lunge (Bulgarian squat) (10X2X25,10X2X25,10X2X25,10X2X25)

Hamstings
(4)  laying leg curls (10X70,10X70,10X70,12X70,12X70)
        seated leg curl (15X70,15X70,15X70,15X70)
(4S) < DB DL (15X2X60,15X15X2X60,15X2X60,15X2X60)
             Inner adductors (15X120,15X125,15X125,15X130)
(4S) <  Outer adductors (15X130,15X135,15X135,15X140)


----------



## Methyl mike

With all due respect, your diet needs an overhaul. Not nearly enough protein way too much fat and not enough carbs and the carbs you do eat are mostly sugar. The result of all this is your food is digesting at the slowest rate possible and whatever gains on the scale you see are probably not good. 

The fact that you are eating several times a day is good. You are taking gear and seem to have a trainer, with a few tweaks on what you eat and when the results you see would amaze you. 

You don't list dosages on mastbold I'm not sure you are taking it yet but why are you adding it? I would prefer to see you up your test by a cc per week npp keep it at around 1/2cc Ed or EOD (npp has a very short half life pinning every 4th or even 3rd day is not really ideal, there is a calculator online that will confirm this) and skip adding the other gear if you haven't already started. 

I feel judging by your pics your starting body fat is high and it's going to make a dirty bulk or even a clean one a chore. Npp and especially test work best if you start out real lean, the leaner the better. I noticed zero cardio in there unless I missed it?

All things considered I don't see you happy at the end of this,  assuming you keep everything the same. At a bare minimum lower your dietary fat and limit processed food and hamburgers tortillas excessive amounts of butter (ghee?) because all that stuff slows digestion down quite a bit and your body fat being a bit high the nandrolone will be unforgiving unless your diet is squeaky clean and it's not. Then we have the test aromatising just compounding the problem. 

You definitely should be doing cardio even just walking 20 minutes 4 times a week. 

No disrespect I know I come across like a jerk sometimes I don't mean for that to be the case here. 

Nice quads BTW


----------



## The Phoenix

Thanks. I am aware after my last visit with my friend @Toro. I am cutting complex sugars and adding more chicken (since it has more protein). I do cardio but don’t list it and haven’t started the mastbold but I’ve been thinking about it and won’t add it. Thank you for your input. I will take it into consideration. Thank you brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, juice
F: protein waffles, sugar-free syrup,1 tsp ghee
L:  Chicken alfredo with baby portabellos, tea
F: pita w/hummus, mac salad, tea
D:  Chicken alfredo with baby portabellos, juice

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
BCAA's
L arginine
L glutamine
Omega 3
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Back is back
             lat pull-downs (15X70, 15X70,8X100, 10X100)
(4S) <  cable pull-downs (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)
              reverse peck-deck (10X80,10X80,10X100,10X100)
          <  resistant machine rows (10X140,10X140,8X150,6X180)
(4H) << reverse cable flies (10X35,10X35,10X35,10X35)
            Single bent-over DB supinatde grip row w/DB (10X75,10X75,10X75,10X75)
(4S) < Single bent-over DB neutral grip row w/DB (10X75,10X75,10X75,10X75)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, juice
F: protein waffles, sugar-free syrup,1 tsp ghee
L:  Chicken alfredo with baby portabellos, tea
F: pita w/hummus, mac salad, tea
D:  2 tacos
F:  PBJ on whole wheat, juice mix

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
BCAA's
L arginine
L glutamine
Omega 3
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, < = linking with previous)

Chest
flat (wide) press, 5sec/2sec (10X95,10X95)
dips (low) each (20,20)
sphynx push-ups each (20,20)
flat (narrow) press, 5sec/2sec (10X95,10X95)
dips (low), each (20,20)
sphynx push-ups, each (20,20)
        CB=30 stability press (10X60,10X60,6X75,6X75)
         < dips (low), seconds (20,20,20,20)
(4H) < sphynx push-ups, sec (20,20,20,20)
flies transitions (sup-neutral) (10X25,10X20,10X20,10X20)
(4S) elevated push-ups, each (20,20,20,20)

 Triceps
triangle PD (8X50,8X70,8X90,8X100,8X110,8X120)
DROPSET (8X120,8X110,8X100,8X90,8X70,8X50)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, juice
F: protein waffles, sugar-free syrup,1 tsp ghee
L:  Thanksgiving lunch with salad, tea
F: pita w/hummus
D:  Chicken alfredo with baby portabellos, tea
F:  TBD

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
BCAA
Omega 3
L arginine
L glutamine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Biceps
            preacher curls  (12X60,12X60,8X70,8X70)
         < reverse grip curls (15X40,15X40,15X40,15X40)
(4S) <<forearms (15X40,15X40,15X40,15X40)
            hammer curls (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4S) < forearms (15X40,15X40,15X40,15X40)

Triceps
(4s)   Skull krushers w/burnout pumps
           Single laying tricep ext. (10X25,10X25,10X30,10X30)
(4S) <  Reverse grip tricep ext.  (easy bar) (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
     Rope cable pull-downs (15X50,15X50,15X350,15X50)
(4S) <   Single cable tricep ext. (15X30,15X30,15X30,15X30)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B:  bagel with egg & cream cheese
F: lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, juice
L:  swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts w/ghee, tea
F: cheese & crackers
D: pepperoni calzone
Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA
whey protein
L arginine
L glutamine
Omega 3
Colloidal silver
Chlorite
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Quads
leg press (close feet, 5-count)(12X135,12X135)
(2S) < hack squat (12X40,12X40)
leg press (close feet, 5-count)(12X185,12X185,12X185)
(3S) < hack squat (12X185,12X185,12X185)
OH plate-squat (10secX45,10secX45,10secX45)
(3S) < squat-jump (10ea,10ea,10ea,10ea)
(1/1) single lunge gauntlet (15X50,15X30,15X20,15X30,15X50)


----------



## The Phoenix

*From:  Friday, 11/19/2021*

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B:  2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, coffee w/omegas, 2 tortillas
F:  Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, juice
L:  Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts w/ghee, tea
F: -
D:  Chicken, celery, and cabbage soup (fighting a cold my spouse brought back from travels)

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA
Whey Protein
L arginine
L glutamine
Flaxseed oil
Chlorite
Colloidal silver
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Shoulders n' Boulders
              behind press (10X95,10X95,10X135)
(3H) <   lateralRotator cuff (10X135, 10X135,10X135)
              front Press (10X135, 10X160,10x160)
(3S) <   vertical Rotator cuff (10X10,10X10,10X10,10X10)
              anterior delts  (10X20,10X20,10X20,10X20
(4S) <    posterior delts (10X15,10X15,10X15,10X15)
              Lateral raises (neutral grip) (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
(4S)      Lateral raises (supinated grip) (10X20,10X20,10X20,10X20)
(4)        Front shrugs (15X225,15X225,15X225,15X225)
(4)        Upright Rows (10X95,10X95,10X95,10X95)
(4)        OH Extend Arm Downright Rows (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)


----------



## The Phoenix

Rest-day from the gym & sups (fighting cold symptoms)

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B:  3 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, juice, 2 tortillas
F:  -
L:  Chicken, celery, and cabbage soup w/ghee, tea
F: na'an and hummus
D:  Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts


----------



## The Phoenix

I lost about 7-9 lbs fighting this cold my spouse brought me from oversees.  Should bounce back this week.  

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: chicken & veggie soup
L:  Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts, tea
F: chicken & veggie soup
D:  TBD

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA
Whey Protein
L glutamine
1 cc - decabold
1 cc - supertest
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Quads
           (Inward foot-angle) Single legs press/Calf-raise combo (10X135, 15X185, 10X225,15X275)
(4H) < Forward lunge (Bulgarian squat) (0X10,2X25X10,2X25X10,2X25X10)
(4S)   Single/Single/Double Leg Ext. Combo (10/15X40/45,10/15X40/45,10/15X40/45,10/15X40/45)
(4)    squats (10X225,10X225,10X225,10X225)

Hammies
(4S)  30-Ft(9m) forward/backward lunges=60-ft (18m) (0,10,25,45 lbs)
         laying leg curls (10X70,10X75,10X75,10X80)
(4S) < seated leg curls (10X60,10X60,10X60,10X60)
           Inner Adductors (15X120,5X120,5X125,5X125)
       < Outer Adductors (15X130,15X130,15X135,15X135)
(4H) << DB DL (10X2X60,10X2X60,10X2X60,10X2X60)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 3 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, coffee w/omegas, 2 tortillas
F: bagel w/cream cheese
L:  3 enchiladas w/chicken, rice, beans, 2 tortillas, salsa, juice
F: na;an w/hummus, juice
D:  rib-eye steak, squash, tea

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
BCAA
L glutamine
Flaxseed
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Chest
flat bench press (10X135, 10X160, 10X185,8X225)
(4S) < Rotator cuff-lateral/neutal (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
incline bench (10X135,10X160,10X185,10X185)
(4S) < Rotator cuff- vert. (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
decline bench press (10X135,10X160,10X185,10X185)
(4S) < Rotator cuff-lateral/supinated (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
DB flies (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
(4S) < vert. plate press (10X45,10X45,10X45,10X45)


----------



## The Phoenix

[Edit] - My weight is back up to 190 today after a day or two consuming large amounts, due to weekend cold.

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, 2 tortillas, OJ
F: -
L:  chicken burrito from chipotle w/white rice & black beans, all fixin (so hungry i ate it all up), OJ
F: na'an, hummus, OJ
D:  Chicken wings, juice

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA
whey protein
L glutamine
Omega 3
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Back
Bent-over roll WU (partial) (10X45,10X45)
(2S) < single lateral band-pulls WU (full) (6X35,6X35)
Bent-over roll (partial) (10X135,10X155)
(2S) < single lateral band-pulls  (full) (6X35,6X35)
Bent-over roll (full) (10X225,10X225,10X225)
(3S) < single lateral band-pulls WU (full) (6X35,8X35,8X35)
Single DB row (Neut-Sup  trans)(8X75,8X75,8X75)
(3S) < Bent-over band pulls (12X35,12X35,12X35)
Rear-delt flies drop set (12,10,8,6,4,2X20)
(1S) < Rear-delt pulls drop set (12,10,8,6,4,2X20)


----------



## Methyl mike

Really impressed with your consistency. It will take you far in this game.


----------



## The Phoenix

Methyl mike said:


> Really impressed with your consistency. It will take you far in this game.


thank you brother.  Thanks for taking some time last night for the brief chat.  I appreciate your time.


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, OJ, 2 tortillas
F: -
L:  taco, burrito, juice
F:  french dip w/au jus, jalepeno stuff with cream cheese
D:  bacon burger, 1/2 small fries, tea

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA
Whey protein
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Biceps
            preacher curls  (12X60,12X60,8X70,8X70)
 (4S)    < reverse grip curls (15X30,15X30,15X30,15X30)
            hammer curls (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4S) < forearms (15X40,15X40,15X40,15X40)

Triceps
           Single laying tricep ext. (10X25,10X25,10X30,10X30)
(4S) < Reverse grip tricep ext.  (easy bar) (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4S)   Skull krushers w/burnout pump (10/10X50,10/10X50,10/10X50,10/10X50)
 (4)     hammer extensions (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)


----------



## The Phoenix

*From:  Thursday 11/25/2021*

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2eggs OE cooked w/ghee, 2 corn tortillas, 1 flour tortilla, milk
L: quesadilla, juice
D:  alot of Thanksgiving day food

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA
Oats
L glutamine
whey protein
Omega 3
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Shoulders
              Behind press (10X90, 10X90,10X135)
(4S) <   Lateral Rotator cuff-neut. (5x10, 10X110,10X10)
              Front Press (10X135, 10x160, 10X160)
(4S) <   Vert. Rotator cuff -neutr.(5x15, 10X12,10X10)
              Anterior delts (10X20,10X20,10X20,10X20)
(4S)  <  Posterior delts  (10X15,10X15,10X15,10X15)
             Lateral raises (neutral grip) (10X20,10X20,10X20,10X20)
(4S)  <  Lateral raises (supinated grip) - (10X15,10X15,10X15,10X15)
            Upright Rows (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)
(4S)  < ext str8-arm OH rope Downright/cable PD (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4)        front smith shrugs (15X225,15X225,15X225,15X225)


----------



## The Phoenix

*Today was a lite leg day and tomorrow, I plan to rest.  I will hit legs again Sunday, with leg press and squats and dead-lifts.  3 basic workouts for legs.*

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, OJ, 2 corn tortillas
F: thanksgiving leftovers, tea
L:  thanksgiving leftovers,juice
F: cheese
D: thanksgiving leftovers, tea

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
BCAA's
L glutamine
Omega 3
1 cc decabold
1 cc supertest
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, < = linking with previous)

Quads
single/double leg extensions super (10X40,10X40,10X40,10X40)
< forward lunge no weight (10,10,10,10)
(4H)<< sissy squats (10,10,10,10)

Hamstring
laying leg curl (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)
< donkey kicks (10X20,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4H)<< outer-quad lunge (10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25)

Calves
(4) angled calf raises (20X180,15X200,15X200,15X200)
(4) seated calf raises (15X115,15X115,15X115,15X115)


----------



## The Phoenix

*Today is rest day.*

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: bagel and cream cheese, OJ
F: almond crackers, cheese, tea
L:  calzone, tea
F: TBD
D: thanksgiving leftovers


----------



## The Phoenix

Cardio before Leg Day2.0







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 3 strips turkey bacon, 2 tortillas, OJ
F: 
L:  thanks giving leftovers, tea
F:  almond crackers, oats
D:  pizza
F: TBD

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
BCAA
L glutamine
Oats
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Legs
            single leg press/single-double calf raise  (10/15/30X135,10/15/30X185,10/15/20X225,10/15/20X225)
  (4H)  < Forward lunge (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
            closed foot squat (10X90,10X135,10X185,10X225)
(4S) < Outer quads lunge (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)

Calves
 (4)   seated calf raise (10/15X275,10/15X275,10/15X275,10/15X275)
 (4)   angled calf raise  (20X200,20X200,20X200,20X200)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 eggs OE, 2 tortillas, coffee with Omegas
F: pumpkin bread, coffee
L: Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts, tea
F: PBJ on whole grain, milk
D:  French dip w/au jus, jalepeno bites (cheese filled) w/broncoberry
F:  almond crackers

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA's
Omega 3,6,9
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, < = linking with previous)

Chest
incline bench w/10# skis release combo (10/10X135/95,10/10X135/95,10/10X135/95)
(3H)< lat. neut. rot. cuff (5X10,10X10,10X10)
incline bench w/10# skis release combo (10/10X140/95,10/10X140/95,10/10X140/95)
(3H)< lat. sup. rot. cuff (10X10,10X10,10X10)
incline bench w/10# skis release combo (10/10X145/95,10/10X145/95,10/10X145/95)
(3H)< lat. sup. rot. cuff (10X10,10X10,10X10)
flat plate press (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
(4S)<flies (neut.-sup trans) (10X45,10X45,10X45,10X45)


----------



## The Phoenix

The Phoenix said:


> Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
> B: 3 eggs OE, 2 tortillas, coffee with Omegas
> F: pumpkin bread, coffee
> L: Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts, tea
> F: PBJ on whole grain, milk
> D:  French dip w/au jus, jalepeno bites (cheese filled) w/broncoberry
> F:  almond crackers
> 
> Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)
> 
> BCAA's
> Omega 3,6,9
> Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, < = linking with previous)
> 
> Chest
> incline bench w/10# skis release combo (10/10X135/95,10/10X135/95,10/10X135/95)
> (3H)< lat. neut. rot. cuff (5X10,10X10,10X10)
> incline bench w/10# skis release combo (10/10X140/95,10/10X140/95,10/10X140/95)
> (3H)< lat. sup. rot. cuff (10X10,10X10,10X10)
> incline bench w/10# skis release combo (10/10X145/95,10/10X145/95,10/10X145/95)
> (3H)< lat. sup. rot. cuff (10X10,10X10,10X10)
> flat plate press (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
> (4S)<flies (neut.-sup trans) (10X45,10X45,10X45,10X45)


This was obviously yesterday's agenda.  Didn't get around to it.  Training tonight with trainer doing shoulders and traps.


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 eggs OE, 2 tortillas, coffee with Omegas
F: pumpkin bread, coffee
L: Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts, tea
F: beef tips with buffalo sauce, sweet potato, veggies w/ghee
D:  taco, fries
F:  taco, burrito, juice

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)BCAA's

Omega 3,6,9
BCAA
Whey protein
L-glutamine
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, < = linking with previous)

 Shoulders n' trapezius
forward lateral raises (20X30,20X30)
< vert. rot. cuff (20X10,20X10)
(2H)<< standing lower-half band pulls (10 lb band) (20X10,20X10)
resistant military press (2s hold)(12X0,12X20,12X20,12X20,12X25)
(5S)< alternating grip anterior delt raises (12X10,12X10,12X10,12X10,12X10)
rear delt squeeze (20X50,20X50,15X100,15X100,10X150,10X150)
(6S)< bent-over lower-half band pulls (10 lb band) (20X10,20X10,15X10,15X10,10X10,10X10)
(1S) full-band pulls (35 lbs band)(trainers count and timing)


----------



## The Phoenix

I am back up after a last weeks cold and allergies drying me up.  Back up to over 192 lbs.

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, coffee w/omegas, 2 tortillas
F: Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, juice
L:  Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts w/ghee, tea
F:  PB&J
D:  Chicken alfredo with baby portabellos, juice

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
BCAA's
L glutamine
Omega 3
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Back is back
(4)  lat (cybex) pull-downs (15X90, 15X140,10X180, 10X230)
(4)  wide (cybex) row (10X180,10X180,10X180,10X180)
(4)  over-hand (cybex) row (10X230,10X230,10X270,10X270)
(4)  supinated grip (cybex) rows (10X140,10X140,8X150,6X180)
(4)  reverse peck-deck (10X100,10X100,10X100,10X100)


----------



## The Phoenix

Tonight's leg workout was one like no other workout with my trainer not.  Not sure if it was cos I smoked out two large hits before getting there and then running and stretching for 20 minutes, tonight's 3 little exercises killed my legs, first one being a warm up.

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, juice
F: salmon lox on poppy seed bagel with cheese, capers & onion, chips, juice
L:  1/3 pad thai dish, 1/2 can green tea
F: 2/3 pad thai dish, 1/2 can green tea
D: Chicken alfredo with baby portabellos
F:  2 slices philly cheese-steak pizza, 4 hot wing, 1/2 glass soda (my mang wanted to treat/cheat meal me)

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
BCAA's
L glutamine
Omega 3,6,9
1cc decabold (*12/1/2021*)
1cc supertest (*12/1/2021*)
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, < = linking with previous)

Quads
(3) pause squats (10X45,10X95,10X135)
resistive squats (40 lbs band + (8X135,9X140,3x140+4x135,7x135)
(4S) < body squat (trainer count) (10,10,10,10)
CB hack squat (20X40,20X40)
(2S) < lunge-ups (20,20)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 eggs OE, 2 tortillas, coffee, OJ
F: -
L:  shredded beef quesadilla, fries
F: Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts, juice
D: rotisserie chicken and house salad with Greek dressing
F:  2 slices philly cheese-steak pizza, 4 hot wing, 1/2 glass soda (my mang wanted to treat/cheat meal me)

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
BCAA's
L glutamine
oats
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, < = linking with previous)
1. Biceps

preacher curls (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)
< reverse grip curl (10X40,10X40,10X40,10X40)
(4H) < reverse preacher forearm ext. (20X20,20X20,20X20,20X20)
hammer curls (10X35,10X35,10X35,10X35)
forearm curls (20X40,20X40,20X40,20X40)
2.  Triceps

skull crushers w/pump-ups (10/10X80,10/10X80,10/10X80,10/10X80)
< single DB extensions (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25,)
(4H)<<reverse grip extension (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4) hammer extension (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)


----------



## The Phoenix

*From:  12/4/2021*

Rest day - not tracked


----------



## Skullcrusher

The Phoenix said:


> *From:  12/4/2021*
> 
> Rest day - not tracked


Grow day


----------



## The Phoenix

*From: 12/5/2021 - sometime I don't don't turn on the laptop the whole weekend, which makes it hard for my not to log *

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs OE, 4 slice toast, coffee, juice
F: chicken alfredo w/baby portabello, tea
L:  chicken fried stake  (w/turkey gravy), egg whites, hash browns, griddle cakes (lunch with friends)
F: -
D: turkey tacos, meat stuffing, spanish rice (dinner with in-laws)
F: 3-leches cake

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA's
protein
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, < = linking with previous)

Quads
(4) Leg extension single/douple (10/10X30,10/10X30,10/10X30,10/10X30)

Calves
(4) seated calf raise (15X90, 15X90,15X90,15X90)
(4) standing calf raise (20X210,20X210,20X210,20X210)

Hams
laying leg curls (10X25,10X25,10X2510X25)
(4)< good mornings (10X45,10x65,10X65,10X95)
seated leg curls (15X70,15X70,15X70,15X70)
(4) donkey kicks (10X35,10X35,10X35,10X35)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 3 strips of Turkey Bacon, 2 tortillas, tea
F: protein waffles w/ghee & sugar free syrup
L:  BBQ Brisket Sandwich w/fixins', tea
F:  small mcdonalds fry
D:  Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts w/ghee, 1/2 soda
F: chicken alfredo w/baby potabellos
F:  Peanut butter on celery, supplement shake with oats

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Omega 3
1 cc decabold
1 cc supertest
Whey Protein
L-Glutamine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Chesticles
resistant (35 lbs band) machine bench press (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)
(4S) < Lateral movement rotator-cuff (10X5,10X5,10X5,10X5)
barbell include bench press (10X135,8X185,8X185,10X135)
(4S) < Vertical movement rotator-cuff (10X10,10X10,10X10,10X10)
supinated-neutral transition flat bench flies (10X40,10X40,10X40,10X40)
< Single horizontal plate press (8X45,8X45,8X45,8X45)
(4H)<< flat bench vertical plate press (2s pause @top) (8x45,8x45,8x45,8x45)


----------



## The Phoenix

So today I ate like sh!t!!LOL #YOLO.  I had spent the rest of the evening and last night with in-law  was nice to gbe ther entire
Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, OJ, 2 tortillas
F: protein waffles w/ghee & sugar free syrup
L:  taco, burrito, juice
F:  pizza and wings, tea
D:  shake, oats, juice, supplements

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA
Whey protein
L-glutamine
Omega 3
Oats
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Biceps/Triceps
            resisting time under tension barbel curls, 25 lbs resistant band (10X45,12x45,14x45,16x45)
        < individual alternating curls (15X30,15X30,15X30,15X30)
      << tricep exts.under tension (35lbs band)(10X34,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4H)<<< OH dumbbell ext(10X15,10X150,10X20,10X20)

Bicep/Triceps dropset/upset pyramid
            bicep rope curls (10X80,70,60,50,40,30,20)
         < rope pulldowns (10X80,70,60,50,40,30,20)
       << tricep exts. (35lbs band) (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
 (2H)<<<OH tricep ext. (10X80,10X4010X30) (1 minute)


----------



## The Phoenix

The Phoenix said:


> So today I ate like sh!t!!LOL #YOLO.  I had spent the rest of the evening and last night with in-law  was nice to gbe ther entire
> Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
> B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, OJ, 2 tortillas
> F: protein waffles w/ghee & sugar free syrup
> L:  taco, burrito, juice
> F:  pizza and wings, tea
> D:  shake, oats, juice, supplements
> 
> Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)
> 
> BCAA
> Whey protein
> L-glutamine
> Omega 3
> Oats
> Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)
> 
> Biceps/Triceps
> resisting time under tension barbel curls, 25 lbs resistant band (10X45,12x45,14x45,16x45)
> < individual alternating curls (15X30,15X30,15X30,15X30)
> << tricep exts.under tension (35lbs band)(10X34,10X30,10X30,10X30)
> (4H)<<< OH dumbbell ext(10X15,10X150,10X20,10X20)
> 
> Bicep/Triceps dropset/upset pyramid
> bicep rope curls (10X80,70,60,50,40,30,20)
> < rope pulldowns (10X80,70,60,50,40,30,20)
> << tricep exts. (35lbs band) (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
> (2H)<<<OH tricep ext. (10X80,10X4010X30) (1 minute)


I was falling asleep at the wheel when i was typing the last two exercises on the bicep/tricep dropset my trainer had me do last night.  The tricep ext count should match the bicep exercises.


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 12/8/2021*:

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 3 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, coffee w/omegas, 2 tortillas
F: salmon lox, chips, coffee
L:  beef taco, chicken taco (corn tortilla), tea
F: -
D:  Chicken alfredo with baby portabellos
F:  supplement shake w/oats

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey Protein
L glutamine
Flaxseed oil
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)
Trained with my buddy today and we had a good basic back workout and good talk afterwards.  He asked me to be a guest on his podcast to discuss some topics.

Back
seated lat pull-down (15X90,15X90,10X110,10X110,10X120,10X120)
(6S)<standing cable pull-down (15X50,15X50,10X60,10X60,10X70,10X70)
(5) Neutral-Supinated grip trans. DB row (10X60,10X60,10X70,10X70,10X70)
(6) cable rows (10X108,10X108,10X120,10X132,10X144,10X144)
(1X7) cable row burns with 20 sec rest, every 10 @7sets (10X108,10X108,10X108,10X108,10X108,10X108,10X108)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs OE, 3 strips turkey bacon, 2 tortillas, coffee
F: scrambled egg biscuit
L:  Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts, tea
F: Smoked Salmon w/sweet chili sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts, soda, cookie snack
D: hosting holiday social at top golf for PMI, will have buffet style dinner
F:  let's see (TBD)

*Off from training with trainer and gym today, swapped for tomorrow morning.*


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: corn flakes & milk
F: 3 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, milk, 4 whole grain toast
L:  Swai w/thai sauce, sweet potato, verts w/ghee, tea
F:  chili with crackers, tea
D:  TBD
F: TBD

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
BCAA's
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

hamstrings
  hip thrusters (10X0,10X0,10X90,10X90,10X150,10X150)
(6) < good morning w/plate (12X10,12X10,12X25,12X25,12X25,12X25)
(4)  resistant hacksquat (35lb band) (12X0,10X50,8X100,6X150)
< (3)  banded good mornings (resistant-25lb band)  (12X50,12X50,12X50)
(4)<<(1)  7m lunges (forward/reverse)


----------



## The Phoenix

Starting Mastabold tomorrow.

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: corn flakes & milk
F: 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, milk, 4 whole grain toast
L:  Swai w/thai sauce, sweet potato, verts w/ghee, tea
F:  fruit (1/2 pomegranate), pineapple
D:  2 slices of philly cheese steak pizza
F: croissant, milk

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
BCAA's
L-glutamine
oats
1 cc decabold
1 cc supertest
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

quads & calves
single leg press/calf ext super (10/15/25X90,10/15/25X140, 10/15/25X180, 10/15/25X230)
(4H) < forward lunge w/2 QTRS (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
(4S)  single/double leg ext. combo  (10/15X40/45,10/15X40/45,10/15X40/45, 10/15X40/45)
(4) Angled calf ext (20X210,20X210,20X210,20X210)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, 4 strips turkey bacon, tea, 2 tortillas
F: 1 eggs croiscant w/cream cheese
L:  salmon w/thai sauce, sweet potato, verts w/ghee, tea
F:  french dip w/au jus, jalepeno bites w/broncoberry, tea
D:  turkey burger bowl, juice
F: bean burrito, tea

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
BCAA's
L glutamine
1 cc Mastabold
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

hamstrings
seated leg curls (10X70,10X75,10X75,10X80)
(4S) < easy bar good mornings (10X60,10X60,10X60,10X60)
laying leg curls (10X70,10X75,10X75,10X80)
(4S) < donkey kick (10X27,10X27,10X30,10X30)
inner adductors (15X120,15X120,12X120,12X120)
(4S) < outer adductors (15X130,15X135,15X135,20X135)
seat calf raise weighted press/burn (10/10X115,10/10X115,10/10X140,10/10X140)
angled calf raise (20X220,20X220,20X220,20X220)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, coffee
F: protein waffles w/ghee & sugar free syrup
L:  turkey hamburger bowl
F:  steak, white rice, verts w/ghee
F: egg & cheese croiscant right before gym
D:  3 chicken/cheese enchiladas, spanish rice, beans,2 small tortillas (updated meal) <--cool that we can come back and edit 3 hours later)
F:  danish, protein shake

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
BCAA's
L glutamine
L arginine
Oats (edit)
Omega 3 (edit)
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Chest
flat bench ski press (10/12X100/50, 10/12X100/50,10/12X100/50)
(3S) < Rotator cuff-lateral/neutal (10X5,10X10,10X10,)
incline bench ski press (10/12X100/50, 10/12X100/50,10/12X100/50)
(3S) < Rotator cuff- vert. (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
DB flies (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
(4S) < vert. plate press (10X45,10X45,10X45,10X45)
(4) pec-dec (10/15X90,10/15X90,10/15X90,10/15X90)  (omitted)


----------



## The Phoenix

I am typing this up so I can leave my laptop here and just bring my handwritten journal to training sesh tonight with trainer.  First week on masterone.

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B:Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, coffee w/omegas
F: protein waffles w/ghee & sugar free syrup
L:  chipotle chicken burrito w/white rice, black beans, tea
F:  turkey hamburger bowl, tea
D:  Chicken breast salad, tea
F:  egg & cheese croissant, shake

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
BCAA's
L glutamine
L arginine
Omega 3  omitted
oats
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Back
full row w/leg press machine (12X0,12X90,12X140,12X140,12X180,12X180)
(6S) < plate row holds (3 movements) (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25,10X45,10X45)
fully activated lat pull downs (10X160,10X160,10X160,10X160)
(4H) < band rows/rear delt band pulls super
(1S) cattle bell lat raise/rear delt burn out (10X20,15X15,20X10)


----------



## The Phoenix

*Off today since I haven't had a day off in more than 15 days.  I will pin tomorrow all 3 stacks.*

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, 4 strips of turkey bacon, coffee, 2 tortillas
F: protein waffles w/ghee & sugar free syrup
L:  3 chicken & cheese enchiladas, spanish rice, beans, 2 small tortillas, tea
F:  (TBD - update later)
D:  (TBD - update later)
F:  (TBD - update later)


----------



## The Phoenix

I needed the rest day yesterday.  I got home from work and ate something @530pm.  I we to lay down on my bed at around 6pm and didn't wake up until 1 A.M. to eat something and went back to bed until 415am (which is when i normally wake up during the week).

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 3 strips of Turkey Bacon, 2 tortillas, tea
F: egg & cheese croisscant, juice
L:  egg w/chorizo, 2 tortillas, tea
F:  double cheese burger, small fry
D:  pizza, tea
F: chicken wings

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

1 cc mastabold
1 cc decabold
1 cc supertest
Whey Protein
L-Glutamine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Biceps
single DB vert. preacher curls  (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4S) <  hammer curls (10X35,10X35,10X35,10X35)
          reverse grip curls (15X40,15X40,15X40,15X40)
(4S) < forearm/radial auxilary combo (10/10X10,10/10X10,10/10X15,10/10X15)

Triceps
(4S)   skull  N' burns (10/10X75,10/10X75,10/10X75,10/10X75)
           single laying tricep ext. (10X20,10X20,10X25,10X25)
(4S) <  tricep ext.  (neutral grip) (10X70,10X90,10X90,10X90)
     rope cable pull-downs (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
(4S) <   reverse grip tricep ext. (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> I needed the rest day yesterday.  I got home from work and ate something @530pm.  I we to lay down on my bed at around 6pm and didn't wake up until 1 A.M. to eat something and went back to bed until 415am (which is when i normally wake up during the week).
> 
> Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
> B: 2 eggs, 3 strips of Turkey Bacon, 2 tortillas, tea
> F: egg & cheese croisscant, juice
> L:  egg w/chorizo, 2 tortillas, tea
> F:  double cheese burger, small fry
> D:  pizza, tea
> F: chicken wings
> 
> Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)
> 
> 1 cc mastabold
> 1 cc decabold
> 1 cc supertest
> Whey Protein
> L-Glutamine
> Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)
> 
> Biceps
> single DB vert. preacher curls  (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
> (4S) <  hammer curls (10X35,10X35,10X35,10X35)
> reverse grip curls (15X40,15X40,15X40,15X40)
> (4S) < forearm/radial auxilary combo (10/10X10,10/10X10,10/10X15,10/10X15)
> 
> Triceps
> (4S)   skull  N' burns (10/10X75,10/10X75,10/10X75,10/10X75)
> single laying tricep ext. (10X20,10X20,10X25,10X25)
> (4S) <  tricep ext.  (neutral grip) (10X70,10X90,10X90,10X90)
> rope cable pull-downs (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
> (4S) <   reverse grip tricep ext. (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)


skull n burns are , skull crushers ? thats a new one to me.


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> skull n burns are , skull crushers ? thats a new one to me.



It’s skulls crushers & the pumping out the burns like a close power lift grip for tri’s. In previous journal entries I called them something else and wanted something shorter so I thought it sounded like skull  n’ bones  (322). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> It’s skulls crushers & the pumping out the burns like a close power lift grip for tri’s. In previous journal entries I called them something else and wanted something shorter so I thought it sounded like skull  n’ bones  (322).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


right on !


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B:  2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, 4 strips turkey bacon, coffee w/omegas, 2 tortillas, juice
F:  egg & cheese croissant
L:  cranberry-pomegranate pecan kale salad, tea
F: -
D:  2 cheese enchiladas, rice, beans, tortillas, tea

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA
Whey Protein
L arginine
L glutamine
flax seed oil
Omega 3
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Shoulders n' Boulders
              behind press (10X95,10X95,10X135)
        <     lateral rotator cuff (10X5, 10X10,10X10)
(3H) <<  vertical rotator cuff (10X5,10X10,10X10)
 (3)       front Press (10X135, 10X160,10x185)
              anterior delts  (10X35,10X35,10X35,10X35)
(4S) <   posterior delts (10X20,10X20,10X20,10X15)
              Lateral raises (neutral grip) (10X20,10X20,10X20,10X20)
(4S)      Lateral raises (supinated grip) (10X15,10X15,10X15,10X15)
(4)        Upright Rows (10X95,10X95,10X95,10X95)
(4)        Front shrugs (20X225,20X225,20X225,20X225)


----------



## The Phoenix

*FROM: 12/18/2021 - yesterday was a festive day with celebrations at two events, hence the unhealthy eating.  Good thing I got quads out of the way.*

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 3 strips of Turkey Bacon, 2 tortillas, tea
F: 2 hot dogs
L:  grilled chicken, turkey sandwich
F: cranberry, pecan and pomegranate salad
D: tamales, veggies, dip, fruit, and nachos
F:  veggies, liquor, beer

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
BCAA's
L glutamine
L arginine
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, < = linking with previous)

Quads
close feet squats (10X95,10X95,10X135,10X135)
(4S)< outer quad lunge (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
front squats (10X95,10X95,10X95,10X95)
(4S) < sissy squats (10,10,10,10)
single/double leg ext, super (10/20X30/33,10/20X30/33,10/20X33/36,10/20X33/36)
(4H) < slow outer adductor (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)


----------



## The Phoenix

My trainer killed my hamstrings today.  It hurts when I lift my legs high.

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 3 strips of Turkey Bacon, 2 tortillas, tea
L:  2 tamales
F: c1 tamale, pineapple, oats, whey, L glutamine smoothie
D: chicken, rice, veggies, tea

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
BCAA's
L glutamine
L arginine
oats
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded < = linking with previous)

_Hammies don't grow

romanian dead lift/stiff leg dead lift combo (10/10X45,10/10X45)
(2H) < kick-backs (10/10,10/10,10/10,10/10)
dead lifts (12X135,12X135,12X135)
(3S) < body weight wide quats (10,10,10)
banded dead lifts (12X135B,12X225B,12X225B)
(3S) < 1/4 lift-to-squat (12X107,12X127,12X127)
_


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 4 strips of Turkey Bacon, 4 slices toast, coffee w/flaxseed
F: egg & cheese croisscant, juice
L:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
F:  chicken, rice, veggies
D:  steak and no tatoes
F:  protein/L glutamine pineapple smoothie, lemon bar

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Omega 3, 6, 9
L arginine
BCAA's
Whey Protein
L-Glutamine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Chesticles
resistant (35 lbs band) machine bench press (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)
(4S) < lateral neutral grip rotator (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
narrow pull-overs (10X80,10X80,10X80,10X80)
(4S) < wide pull-overs (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4) Single horizontal plate press (8X45,8X45,8X45,8X45)
flies (10X45,10X45,10X45,10X45)
(4H) < flat bench vertical plate press (2s pause @top) (8x25,8x25,8x25,8x25)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 3 strips of Turkey Bacon, 4 toast, coffee
F: egg & cheese croisscant, juice
L:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
F: chicken, rice, veggies, tea
D: chicken, rice, veggies, smoothie w/Whey, Oats, L glutamine

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
BCAA's
L glutamine
L arginine
oats
1 cc decabold
1 cc mastabold
1 cc supertest
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded < = linking with previous)

Back
(4) Lat pull-down (15X90,15X140,10X180, 10X230)
 wide grip row (12X90,12X90,12X90,12X90)
(4S) < narrow grip row (12X90,12X90,12X90,12X90)
(4) Overhand grip rows (12X230,12X230,12X230,12X230)


----------



## Methyl mike

You are dedicated man I give you that. 

Don't take this the wrong way but your trainer is um how can I say this...I remember hating the trainers at Golds all they really did was cook up some oddball routine and then babysit and watch the bill climb higher. I would laugh watching these poor souls paying like $100 an hour to some geek while they balanced on top of a medicine ball trying to do.barbell squats. You ever seen that? It's hilarious, kind of sad but also hilarious. 

The bottom line though was that the trainer would come up with utter bullshjt to justify the amount he was getting paid. And did their clients see results? Of course not, that would mean they actually did somethjng effective IE they would learn what to do and wouldn't need said trainer anymore. 

Food for thought I guess. 🤔


----------



## The Phoenix

Methyl mike said:


> The bottom line though was that the trainer would come up with utter bullshjt to justify the amount he was getting paid. And did their clients see results? Of course not, that would mean they actually did somethjng effective IE they would learn what to do and wouldn't need said trainer anymore.
> 
> Food for thought I guess.



Good morning bro, I do appreciate your input. I used to think the same but realized several years ago that it is ok to use a trainer. I recall having to let one go because I wasn’t achieving the goals we set. I was paying the poor guy $20/session. With my new trainer (since March), we have seen my strength and density size increase. He charges $25/session but if you buy 8 sessions (1 month) for $170, he knocks off $30. I think it’s worth it. No one really hires trainers in EP & these poor young guys are offering their services dirt cheap. I understand what it’s like to try to keep clients and how hard it is to obtain them. Mine is very knowledgeable for as young as he is. He knows how much weight he needs to push me with. He’s earned his keep. I don’t mind it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 4 strips of Turkey Bacon, 4 toast, coffee
F:  coffee & donut
L:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
F: chicken, rice, veggies, tea
F: cheese & crackers
D: 3 chicken & cheese enchiladas, rice, beans, 2 small tortillas
F: (TBD-update later)

Taking today off


----------



## The Phoenix

*Daily Log from Thursday, 12/23/2021.*

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: egg & cheese bagel, OJ
F: danish, coffee
L:  steak & bean pita, tea
F: shredded beef pita
D: steak tea
F: hot dog

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA's
L arginine
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, <#>B= weight banded, D=drop set   < = linking with previous)

quads
D bulgarian split squat (20X10,10X40,5X50)
D< bulgarian split squat (20X10,10X40,10X50)
D< bulgarian split squat (20X10,10X40,5X50)
(3S)<<<close leg drop squat, 2s pause (10X50,10X50,10X50)
lunge drills w/35B (10/10,10/10)
(2S) < bulgarian split squat w/10s drop (3X30,3X30)
(3) Sissy hack squat (10X50,10X50,10X50)
(1) Sissy squat (10)


----------



## The Phoenix

*Daily Log from Friday, 12/24/2021.*

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: corn flakes, milk
F: 2 eggs, 4 strips of Turkey Bacon, 4 toast, OJ
L:  cheese burger & fries (from local diner), tea
F: smoked turkey, rice, beans, nachos w/cheese, local wine (chihuahua)
D: brisket, rice, beans, nachos w/cheese, egg nog with 2 liqueurs

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, <#>B= weight banded, D=drop set   < = linking with previous)

shoulders
rear shoulder press (10X95,10X95)
(2S) < lateral rotator cuff (5X10,10X10,10X10)
front shoulder press (10X135,10X135)
(2S) < vert rotator cuff (10X10,10X10)
front delts (lat machine) (10X30,10X40,10X40,10X50)
(4S) < lateral raises (10X30,10X40,10X40,10X50)
DB rear delts raises (10X20,10X20,10X20,10X20)
(4S) < 15B double banded pulls (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4) upright rows (smith) (10X95,10X95,10X95,10X95)
(4) forward shrugs (20X225,20X225,20X225,20X225)


----------



## The Phoenix

Today was a semi-rest day.  Noone at the gym; have key access and was able to feel free to work with my shirt off (really, it's because it was hot in there).  Here is a little video of one set of 6 super sets on a rest day.






Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: corn flakes, milk
F: 2 eggs, 3 strips of Turkey Bacon, 2 tortilla, OJ
L:  steak burger, fries, tea
F: yogurt, rice pudding
F: greek pomegranate salad, protein/glutamine banana smoothie
D: chicken, rice, veggies, tea

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

whey protein
L glutamine
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, <#>B= weight banded, D=drop set   < = linking with previous)

hammies
resistant DL w/35B (10X95,10X95,10X105,10X105,10X105,10X105)
(6S) < landmine squats (10X45,10X45,10X45,10X45,10X45,10X45)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 3 strips of Turkey Bacon, 4 toast, OJ
F: -
L: pizza n' wings, tea
F: leftover pizza
D: chicken, rice, veggies, smoothie w/Whey, Oats, L glutamine

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
L glutamine
oats
1 cc decabold
1 cc mastabold
1 cc supertest
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded < = linking with previous)

Chest (trainer session)
intensity flat press (10X45,8X95,4X135,2X185)
(4S) < sphinx pushup (15,15,15,15)
intensity paused flat press (6X185,6X185)
(2S) < sphinx pushup (15,15)
intensity paused flat press w/35#chains (8x190,8x190)
(2S) < sphinx pushup (20,20)
high cable flies (10X35,10X35,10X35)
(3S) < close grip machine press (8X150,8X150,8X150)
narrow grip intensity incline press (8x95,8x95,8x95,8x95)
(4S) < narrow dips (20X70,23X70,24X70,23X70)


----------



## The Phoenix

Today was a rest day, as I normally do chesticles on Mondays; trainer had me training that yesterday and we are training back tomorrow.  The chest exercises were intense enough to keep me tired today.  Saving my energy and strength for tomorrow's back intensity workout.

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B:  2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, 4 strips turkey bacon, coffee w/omegas, 2 tortillas, OJ
F:  salmon bagel lox, juice
L:  greek pomegranate salad, tea
F:  crackers & cheese
D:  chicken, veggies, rice, tea


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 2 tortillas, OJ
F: egg biscuit, coffee
L:  chicken habashi, veggies, fried rice, green tea
F:  salt vinegar chips
D: chicken, rice, veggies, protein/glutamine banana smoothie
F: TBD

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

whey protein
L glutamine
Omega 3,6,9
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, <#>B= weight banded, D=drop set   < = linking with previous)

back
2DB bentover row [incline bench](12X40,12X40,12X50,12X50,12X55,12X55)
(6S) < double banded steady raises (2S stay) (5X15B,5X15B,5X15B+20,5X15B+20,5X15B+20,5X15B+20)
barbel bentover rows (10X135,10X135,10X135)
(3S) < bentover rear delt [coaches discetion] (neutral/overhand,neutral/OH, neutral/OH)
(3) full range cable row (11X130,11X130,11X130)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 3 slices toast, OJ
F: chicken, rice, veggies, tea
L: chicken, rice, veggies, tea
F: chicken, rice, veggies, tea
D: TBD
F:  TBD

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
L glutamine
L arginine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Biceps
            preacher curls  (12X60,12X60,8X70,8X70)
(4S) < reverse grip curls (15X40,15X40,15X40,15X40)
            hammer curls (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4S) < forearms (15X40,15X40,15X40,15X40)

Triceps
           Single laying tricep ext. (10X25,10X25,10X30,10X30)
(4S) <  Reverse grip tricep ext.  (easy bar) (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4S)   Skullz n' burns (10/10X90,10/10X90,8/8X90,8/8X90)
(4) <  hammer tricep ext. (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 2 tortillas, OJ, coffee w/omegas
F: chicken, rice, veggies, tea
L:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
F:  pomegranate greek salad, 1/2 soda, popcorn
D:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
F:  beef frank

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
L glutamine
Oats
Flaxseed Oil (Omega 3,6,9)
Chlorite
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Quads
            single leg press/single-double calf raise  (10/10/20X90,10/10/20X130, 10/10/20X180,10/10/20X230)
  (4H)  < Forward lunge (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
single/double leg ext, super (10/20X30/33,10/20X30/33,10/20X33/36,10/20X33/36)
(4H) <Outer quads lunge (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
(4) slow outer adductor (20X70,20X70,20X70,20X70)

Calves
(4)   seated calf raise (10/20X115,10/20X115,10/20X115,10/20X115)
(4)   angled calf raise  (20X200,20X200,20X200,20X200)


----------



## MohsenAirwave

The Phoenix said:


> Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
> B: 2 eggs, 2 tortillas, OJ, coffee w/omegas
> F: chicken, rice, veggies, tea
> L:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
> F:  pomegranate greek salad, 1/2 soda, popcorn
> D:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
> F:  beef frank
> 
> Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)
> 
> Whey protein
> L glutamine
> Oats
> Flaxseed Oil (Omega 3,6,9)
> Chlorite
> Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)
> 
> Quads
> single leg press/single-double calf raise  (10/10/20X90,10/10/20X130, 10/10/20X180,10/10/20X230)
> (4H)  < Forward lunge (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
> single/double leg ext, super (10/20X30/33,10/20X30/33,10/20X33/36,10/20X33/36)
> (4H) <Outer quads lunge (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
> (4) slow outer adductor (20X70,20X70,20X70,20X70)
> 
> Calves
> (4)   seated calf raise (10/20X115,10/20X115,10/20X115,10/20X115)
> (4)   angled calf raise  (20X200,20X200,20X200,20X200)



Isn't seated calf raises bad for your knees? I think I read somewhere that they may cause problems.


----------



## The Phoenix

MohsenAirwave said:


> Isn't seated calf raises bad for your knees? I think I read somewhere that they may cause problems.



Ive been doing them for 27 years and no problems yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MohsenAirwave

The Phoenix said:


> Ive been doing them for 27 years and no problems yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well all good then 😅

I used to do these before my legs went out of wack... I remember loading and deloading it was a hassle. Used to hored all the weights in the gym to be able to do my sets 😂


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 12/31/2021 - Catch up*

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 2 tortillas, OJ
F: egg biscuit, coffee
L:  chipotle chicken, rice, beans burrito, tea
F:  -
D: chicken pad thai, tea

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

1 cc mastabold
1 cc decabold
1 cc supertest
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=overhead < = linking with previous)

Shoulders
            rear shoulder press  (12x95,12x95)
(2S) < lat rotator cuff (5X10,10X10)
           front shoulder press  (12x135,12x160)
(2S) < vert rotator cuff (5X10,10X10)
           front delt (machine) (12X55, 12X55, 12X55, 12X55)
(4S) < lat raises (machine) (20X55,20X55,20X55,20X55)
           upright rows (12X90,12X90,12X90,12X90)
(4S) < rear delt (12X15,12X15,12X15,12X15)
           front bar shrugs (20X225,20X225,20X225,20X225)
OH ext straight arm pulls w/ropes (12X30,12X30,12X30,12X30)


----------



## The Phoenix

Today was a day off.  Shabbat/Rest

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: cereal, milk
F:  2 eggs, 2 tortillas, OJ
L:  1/2 chipotle chicken, rice, beans burrito, tea
F:  -
D: chicken, veggies, rice, tea


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: oat cereal, milk
F:  2 eggs, 4 strips turkey bacon, 2 tortillas, OJ
L:  chicken, veggies, rice, tea
F:  chicken, veggies, rice, tea
D:  chicken, veggies, rice, tea
F:  banana-oat smoothie w/raw egg + sups

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
L arginine
L glutamine
Omega 3,6,9
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, #B=weight banded OH=overhead < = linking with previous)

Hams, glutes, lower back (w/trainer)
 paused RDL's  (10x95,10x135,10x195,10x195,10x195)
(5S) < banded leg curls (10X25B,10X25B,10X35B,10X35B,10X35B)
good mornings (10X135,10X135,10X135)
(3S) < resistant kickbacks (10/10X70B,10/10X70B,10/10X70B)
(1) burnout kickbacks (50/50X40)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 4 strips of Turkey Bacon, 2 tortillas, tea
F:  Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, tea
L:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
F:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
D: chicken, rice, veggies, 
F:  banana, egg, oats smoothie w/sups
Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
L glutamine
L arginine
flaxseed oil
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded < = linking with previous)

Back
wide grip row (10X180,10X180)
(2S) < bentover DB row (10X55,10X55)
 narrow grip row (12X90,12X90)
(2S) < bentover DB row (10X55,10X55)
(2) Overhand grip rows (10X230,10X230)
(4) reverse grip row (10X180,10X180,10X180,10X180)
(2) behind cable wide PD (10X120, 10X120)
(2) forward cable narrow PD (10X135, 10X135)
(2) neutral grip cable rows (10X135,10X135)
(4) cybex PD (10X180,10X180,10X180,10X180)
(4) rear delts (10X95,10X95,10X95,10X95)


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 1/3/2021 - Catch up*

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 3 strips turkey baco, 4 slices toast, tea
F:  Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, tea
L:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
F:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
D: chicken, rice, veggies, tea

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA
L arginine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset,CB = cattlebells, OH=overhead, ,#.B=weight banded < = linking with previous)

chest
decline wide chest press (10X45,10X45,10X135B,10X135B,10X155B,10X155B)
(6S) > standing banded inward press (10X15B,10X15B, 10X35B,10X35B,10X55B,10X55B)
(3) decline wide chest press (5X185B,5X185B,5X185B)
narrow machine press drop-set (12X[100-30],12X[100-30],12X[100-30]) (_drop every 10 lbs_)
(3S) < banded mid-chest flex (flies) (5X5S,5X5S,5X5S)
(3) CB flies [coach's count] (10X20,10X20,10X20)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs OE, 3 strips TB, 1 tortilla, coffee w/flaxseed oil & ghee
F:  protein waffle w/sugarfree syrup, juice, oatmeal cookie
L:  chicken, veggies, rices, tea
F: salsa and quesadilla
D: 2 hot dogs, 1/2 glass Dr. Pepper 
F:  banana, oats, & sup smoothie

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

L arginine (pre-intra)
BCAA's (pre-intra)
Whey protein
L glutamine
1 cc deca (left thigh)
1 cc mast (left thigh)
1 cc super (left thigh)
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, < = linking with previous)
1. Biceps

preacher curls (10X60,10X60,10X60,10X60)
< reverse grip curl (10X40,10X40,10X40,10X40)
hammer curls (10X35,10X35,10X35,10X35)
(4S) forearm curls (20X40,20X40,20X40,20X40)
2. Triceps

(4S) skull crushers and burn-outs (10/10X80,10/10X80,10/10X80,10/10X80)
single DB extensions (10X20,10X25,10X25,10X30)
(4S) <reverse grip extension (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4) hammer extension (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 3 strips turkey bacon, 1 tortilla, OJ
F:  protein waffle w/sugarfree syrup, coffee w/flaxseed & ghee
L:  chipotle chicken burrito w/rice & beans, tea
F:  -
D:  chicken, veggies, rice, tea
F:  banana-oat smoothie w/raw egg + sups

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
L arginine
L glutamine
BCAA
Omega 3,6,9
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, #B=weight banded, CC=coach's count  OH=overhead < = linking with previous)

quads training (w/trainer) [hip, quad, adductor centered training
close leg squat (12X135,12X135,12X185,12X225,12X225
< low banded rev squats (10X80B,10X80B,10X80B,10X80B, 10X80B)
(5H)<< low banded forward squats (10X80B,10X80B,10X80B,10X80B, 10X80B)
(4) 1-2 minute lunge w/double dip (2 dip run,2 dip run,2 dip run,2 dip run,)
(1) leg ext drop set (CCX110, CCX90, CCX70)


----------



## Yano




----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: whole oat cereal, milk
F: 2 eggs, 3 strip turkey bacon, 1 tortilla OJ
L:  chicken, veggies, rice,, tea
F:  chicken, veggies, rice, soda
D:  chicken, veggies, rice, tea
F:  smoothie w/oats, egg & sups

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA
L arginine
L glutamine
whey protein
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=overhead < = linking with previous)

Shoulders
            rear shoulder press  (10x95,10x95,8X135)
(3S) < lat rotator cuff (5X10,10X10,10X10)
           front shoulder press  (8x135,8x135,8x135)
(3S) < vert rotator cuff (5X10,10X10,10X10)
           front delt  (10X40,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4S) < rear delt (10X15,10X15,10X15,10X15)
           lat raises (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
(4S) < rear delt lat raises (10X15,10X15,10X15,10X15)
 (4)     front bar shrugs (20X225,20X225,20X225,20X225)
 (4)     upright rows (10X95,10X95,10X95,10X95)
(4)     OH ext straight arm pulls w/ropes (10X30,10130,10X30,10X30)
(4)     rear delt (pec-dec) (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)


----------



## The Phoenix

Sabbath - rest day, joints need to repair and rest was well needed.

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)

B: 2 eggs, 4 strips of Turkey Bacon, 2 tortillas, tea
F:  3 eggs, 3 tbl spoons beef chorizo, 1 tortilla, OJ
L:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
F:  tuna salad, crackers, 1/2 can green tea
D: chicken, rice, veggies, 1/2 can green tea


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: corn flakes w/granola, nut, & berry mix, milk
F:  2 eggs, 4 strips turkey bacon, 4 slice toast, OJ
L:  taco, burrito, tea
F:  -
D:  beef guisado, veggies, rice, tea
F:  oat smoothie w/raw egg + sups

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA -pre/intra
L arginine -pre/intra
Whey protein
L glutamine
Omega 3,6,9
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, #B=weight banded OH=overhead < = linking with previous)

backsides (hams & calves)
 seated leg curls  (10x70,10x70,10x75,10x75)
(4S) < DB DL (10X55,10X55,10X55,10X55)
laying leg curls (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)
(4S) < kick-backs (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
inner adductors (15X130,15X130,15X130,15X130)
(4S) < outer adductors (15X130,15X130,15X135,15X135)
standing leg curls (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
(4S) < angled calf raises (20X210,20X210,20X210,20X210)
(4) seated calf raises (10/10X115,10/10X115,10/10X115,10/10X115)


----------



## The Phoenix

My weight has hung around low 190s, but I feel thicker now, but denser..must be the mast. ... The Monster Mast

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 5 strips turkey bacon, 2 tortillas, OJ
F:  2 eggs, 4 strips turkey bacon, 4 slice toast, OJ
L:  beef guisado, veggies, rice, tea
F:  beef guisado, veggies, rice, tea
D:  beef guisado, veggies, rice, tea
F:  oat smoothie w/raw egg + sups

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA -pre/intra
L arginine -pre/intra
Whey protein
L glutamine
Omega 3,6,9
1 cc deca (right thigh)
1 cc mast (right thigh)
1 cc super (right thigh)
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, #B=weight banded OH=overhead < = linking with previous)

chesticles
35B banded machine press (overhand) (12x70,12x70,10x75,10x80)
(4S) < lat rotator cuff (5X10,10X10,10X10,10X10)
35B banded machine press (narrow) (10x70,10x70,10x70,10x70)
(4S) < vert rotator cuff (5X10,10X10,10X10,10X10)
horiz. single plate press (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
(4S) < sphynx push-ups (15,15,15,15)
DB flies (sup-neutral trans) (10X45,10X45,10X45,10X45)
(4S) < vert. single plate press (8X25,8X25,8X25,8X25)
pec-dec flies (wide) (12X90,12X90,12X90,12X90)
(4S) < pec-dec flies (narrow) (30X90,30X90,30X90,30X90)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 3 strips of Turkey Bacon, 2 tortillas, OJ
F:  croissant
L:  shredded beef quesadilla, 1/2 glass soda
F:  egg, turkey bacon, cream cheese croissant
D: french dip, jalepeno-cream cheese bites, green tea
F:  banana, egg, oats smoothie w/Omegas+sups

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
L glutamine
L arginine
BCAA's
flaxseed oil (Omega 3,6,9)
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded < = linking with previous)

Back
reverse grip row (10X140,10X140,10X140,10X140)
(4S) < bentover DB row (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)
(4) cybex PD (10X180,10X180,10X230,10X230)
 forward cable neutral PD(10X105,10X105,10X105,10X105)
(4S) < forward cable narrow PD (10X105,10X105,10X105,10X105)


----------



## The Phoenix

1/12/2022 thru 1/17/2022

No record/Travel/Vacation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quackattack

The Phoenix said:


> 1/12/2022 thru 1/17/2022
> 
> No record/Travel/Vacation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Going anywhere good?


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> 1/12/2022 thru 1/17/2022
> 
> No record/Travel/Vacation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

quackattack said:


> Going anywhere good?



In Central AZ visiting family. Will eventually make my way to Phoenix. About the only travel I do these last couple of years is going back home (only 5 hour drive straight). I don’t like to travel to the unfree states by plane since I’m not vaxxed nor due to all their delays and sh!t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

quackattack said:


> Going anywhere good?


define good?  My definition of good these days are what most take for granted.  Perspective and differences vary....I visit the people and places that matter most.


----------



## The Phoenix

I actually worked out at planet fitness with the spouse the last few days I didn't log on here.  It wasn't that bad, but it wasn't like i was going all out (I was on vacation, come on!)  Felt good to be back to normal today.

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: scone, juice
F: corn flakes, milk
L:  taco, bean burrito, 1/2 can green tea
F:  crackers, cheese, fries
D: french dip, jalepeno bites, 1/2 can green tea

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

1 cc mastabold
1 cc decabold
1 cc supertest
2cc B6/B12 complex
BCAA
L arginine
L glutamine
Whey protein
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=overhead < = linking with previous)

chest
            incline press  (10X135,10X160,10X185,10X185)
(4S) < lat rotator cuff (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
35B banded machine press (OH) (10x90,10x90,10x90,10x90)
(4S) < vert rotator cuff (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
horiz. single plate press (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
(4S) < sphynx push-ups (15,15,15,15)
DB flies (sup-neutral trans) (10X45,10X45,10X45,10X45)
(4S) < vert. single plate press (8X25,8X25,8X25,8X25)
(2) narrow pull-overs (10X80,10X80,10X80,10X80)
(2) wide pull-overs (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 3 strips of Turkey Bacon, 2 tortillas, OJ
F:  egg biscuit, coffee
L:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
F:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
D: fried chicken, mashed tatos w.gravy, cole slaw, biscuit,  corn, 
F:  banana, egg, oats smoothie w/sups

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
L glutamine
L arginine
BCAA
flaxseed oil
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

Back (intense training session - 1 hour)
BO rows (15X135,15X185,15X205,15X225,15X235,15X245)
(6S) < 35B banded rows (1-2sec hold)(20,20,20,20,20,20)
 single landmine row (12X50,18X50,12X50,12X50)
(4S) < reardelt flies (20X10,20X10,10X25, 10X25)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 3 strips turkey bacon, 1 tortilla, OJ
F:  egg biscuit, coffee
L:  chicken, veggies, rice, tea
F:  pizza, soda
D:  chicken, veggies, rice, tea
F:  banana-oat smoothie w/raw egg + sups

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
L arginine
L glutamine
BCAA
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, #B=weight banded, CC=coach's count  OH=overhead < = linking with previous)

quads & calf training
single leg press/calf raise (10/15/25X90,10/15/25X140,10/15/25X180,10/15/25X230)
(4H) < forward lunge (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
(4S) single/double leg ext super (10X40/45,10X40/45,10X40/45,10X40/45)
(4) outer adductor (15X140,15X140,15X140,15X140)
(4) 9M forward/rev lunge (0,10,25,45)
(4) seated calf raise (10/20X115,10/20X115,10/20X115,10/20X115)
(4) angled calf raise (20X210,20X210,20X210,20X210)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 2 tortillas, OJ
F: egg biscuit, coffee
L:  chicken, rice, veggies, juice
F:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
D: french dip, au-jus, jalepeno bites, soda

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA
L arginine
L glutamine
whey protein
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=overhead < = linking with previous)

Shoulders
            rear shoulder press  (10x95,10x95, 8X135)
(3S) < lat rotator cuff (5X10,10X10,10X10)
           front shoulder press  (10x135,8x160,4X185)
(3S) < vert rotator cuff (5X10,10X10,10X10)
           upright rows (12X90,12X90,12X90,12X90)
(4S) < OH ext straight arm pulls w/easy bar (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
           DB front delt  (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4S) <  DB rear delt (10X15,10X15,10X15,11X15)
lat raises (neutral) (10X20,10X20,10X20,10X20)
(4S) < lat raises (supinated) (10X15,10X15,10X15,11X15)
           front bar shrugs (20X225,20X225,20X225,20X225)


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 1/23/2022 - Catch up (didn't track 1/21/2022)*

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 2 tortillas, OJ
F: croissant
L:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
F:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
D: taco, burrito

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)


L arginine (pre-intra)
BCAA's (pre-intra)
Whey protein
L glutamine
1 cc deca (right thigh)
1 cc mast (right thigh)
1 cc super (right thigh)

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, < = linking with previous)
1. Biceps
hammer curls (10X35,10X35,10X35,10X35)
(4S) < reverse grip curl (10X40,10X40,10X40,10X40)
preacher curls (10X60,10X60,10X60,10X60)

2. Triceps
(4S) skull crushers and burn-outs (10/10X80,10/10X80,10/10X80,10/10X80)
single DB extensions (10X20,10X25,10X25,10X30)
(4S) <reverse grip extension (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4) hammer extension (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 3 strips TB, 2 tortillas, OJ
F: croissant
L:  french dip, jalepeno-cream cheese bites, tea
F:  -
D: chicken, rice, veggies,

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

L arginine (pre-intra)
BCAA's (pre-intra)
Whey protein
L glutamine
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

Hamstring (intense trainer session - 1 hour)
toe-hamstring angled squat (10,10)
< 65B banded hip flexor squat (10,10)
(4H) << regular squat (10X45,10X45)
box squats (22X150,22X150,22X150,22X150)
(4S) < body squats (22 count hold)(22,22,22,22)
front leg ext (22X100,22X100,22X100,22X100)
(4S) < outer adductors (22X40,22X40,22X40,22X40)
banded front leg extendor (10,10)
(2S) CB gobblet squat (10X50,10X50)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 3 strips TB, 2 tortillas
F: protein waffles w/ghee & sugar free syrup, coffee
L:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
F:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
D:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
F:  banana, oat + sup smoothie

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
BCAA's (intra)
L glutamine
L arginine (intra)
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

Chest
flat bench 25+ski press (10/12X100/50, 10/12X100/50,10/12X100/50)
(3S) < Rotator cuff-lateral/neutal (10X5,10X10,10X10,)
flat bench 30+ski press (10/12X100/50, 10/12X100/50,10/12X100/50)
(3S) < Rotator cuff- vert. (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
flat bench 35+ski press (10/12X100/50, 10/12X100/50,10/12X100/50)
(3S) < Rotator cuff- supinated (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
cable flies (10X100,10X100,10X100,10X100)
(4S) < 35B banded flies (10X35B,10X35B,10X35B,10X35B)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 egg biscuits
F: Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, juice
L:  Chicken alfredo with baby portabellos, tea
F:  chicken, veggies, rice, tea
D:  chicken, veggies, rice, tea
F:  banana, oat + sup smoothie

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
BCAA's
L arginine
L glutamine
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

Upper back & trap trainer session
hex bar trapz (WU) (12X50,12X50)
(2S) < CB BO rows (WU) (6X40,6X40)
hex bar trapz (12X160,14X160,16X160)
(3S) < CB BO rows  (12X40,14X40,16X40)
above-knee snatch grip rack pull w/shrug (12X225,12X225,12X225)
(3S) < OH band row (12,12,12)
forward lateral raises (12X15,12X15,12X15)
< lateral raises (12X15,12X15,12X15)
<< forward rear delt OH raises (12X15,12X15,12X15)
<<< rear delt double back raises (12X15,12X15,12X15)
(3H) <<<< forward lean double back raises (26X30,22X30,20X30)
(1) modified PU (50)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: egg, cream cheese croissant, egg & cheese biscuit
F: protein waffles w/sugar-free syrup & ghee, juice
L:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
F:  taco, burrito
D: chicken, rice, veggies, tea
F:  banana, oat + sup smoothie

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA
L arginine
L glutamine
whey protein
1cc mastabold postponed for tomorrow
1cc decabold postponed for tomorrow
1cc supertest postponed for tomorrow
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=overhead < = linking with previous)

Shoulders
           DB press  (10x60,10x60, 10X60, 10X60)
(4S) < band raises (10X35B,10X35B,10X35B,10X35B)
           upright rows (12X90,12X90,12X90,12X90)
(4S) < OH ext straight arm pulls w/easy bar (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
           DB front delt  (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4S) <  DB rear delt (10X15,10X15,10X15,11X15)
lat raises (neutral) (10X20,10X20,10X20,10X20)
(4S) < lat raises (supinated) (10X15,10X15,10X15,10X15)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 3 strips turkey bacon, 2 tortilla, juice
F:  egg biscuit, coffee
L:  chicken, veggies, rice, tea
F:   chicken, veggies, rice
D:  chicken, veggies, rice, tea
F:  oat smoothie + sups

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
L arginine
L glutamine
BCAA
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, #B=weight banded, CC=coach's count  OH=overhead < = linking with previous)

ham & lower back (w/trainer)
resistant good mornings 25B (15X45,15X45)
< horiz. plate good mornings (15X25,15X25)
(2H) << kick-backs (15,15)
deep level hack squat CC (10X90,10X90,10X90)
(3S) < stiff-legged DL (20X200,20X200,20X200)
reverse hypers (25X90,25X90,25X90,25X90)
(4S) < 85B banded good mornings (25,25,25,25)


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 1/28/2022*

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 3 strips turkey bacon, 2 tortillas, juice
F: -
L:  picadillo burrito, tea
F:  pizza, wings, 1/2 glass soda
D:  chicken, rice, veggies
F: banana-oat smoothie + sups

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

L arginine (intra)
BCAA (intra)
L glutamine
Whey protein
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

Legs
single leg press/single-double calf raise  (10/15/30X135,10/15/30X185,10/15/20X225,10/15/20X275)
  (4H)  < Forward lunge (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
            hack squat (10X90,10X90,10X90,10X140)
(4S) < bulgarian split squat (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
 (4S)   single/double leg ext super (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)
           outer adductors (20X130,20X130,20X130,20X130)
(4S) < inner adductors (20X120,20X120,20X120,20X120)

Calves
 (4)   seated calf raise (10/15X275,10/15X275,10/15X275,10/15X275)
 (4)   angled calf raise  (20X220,20X220,20X220,20X220)


----------



## The Phoenix

Taking the weekend off (not from UGBB) but from the gym and tracking.  May post other random shit that interests me.


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs w/chorizo, 1 tortilla
F: 2 egg biscuits, coffee
L:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
F:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
D:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
F:  banana, oat + sup smoothie

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
BCAA's (intra)
L glutamine
L arginine (intra)
1cc deca
1cc mast
1cc super
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

Chest
flat bench press 25 (10X90, 10X90,8X185, 8X225)
(4S) < Rotator cuff-lateral/neutral (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
incline bench press (10X90, 10X90,8X185, 8X185)
(4S) < Rotator cuff- vert. (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
decline bench press (10X90, 10X90,10X185,10X185)
(3S) < Rotator cuff- supinated (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
(4) DB flies (10X45,10X45,10X45,10X45)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 1 egg biscuit, juice
F: 1 egg biscuit, juice
L:  chicken, rice, veggies, soda
F:  greek yogurt
D:  chicken, rice, veggies, juice
F:  mango, oat + sup smoothie

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
BCAA's (intra)
L glutamine
L arginine (intra)
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

Upper Shoulder w/triceps

DB press (20X40,20X40,15X50,15X50,10X60,10X60)
< 35B banded narrow front delts (12X35B,12X35B,12X35B,12X35B)
(6H) << 35B banded wide front delts (12X35B,12X35B,12X35B,12X35B)
tricep cable press (for shoulders) (20X100,20X100,20X100,20X100)
(4S) < tricep pull-down (20X100,20X100,20X100,20X100)
hand-stand lock-ups (12,13,14,15)
(4S) < CB skullz (16X25,17X25,18X25,19X25)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs w/chorizo, 1 tortilla
F: -
L:  picadillo burrito, tea
F:  pizza, wings, mexican coke
D:  chicken
F:  banana, oat + sup smoothie

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
BCAA's (intra)
L glutamine
L arginine (intra)
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

Back
Lat pull-down cybex (12X90,12X140,10X180, 10X230)
(4S) < hammer bicep curls (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
wide grip cybex row (12X90,12X90,12X90,12X90)
(4S) < bentover DB row (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)
(4) overhand grip rows (8X270,10X230,10X230,10X230)
(4) cybex reverse grip row (10X140,10X140,10X140,10X140)
(4) reverse pec-dec (10X75,10X75,10X75,10X75)


----------



## The Phoenix

*Jan. 31** was my last day for journaling hard-copy.  These last few days, with the exception of when i train with trainer, I have solely documented my log online.    *

*My eating was thrown off and realized just now that I missed a whole day (including all day yesterday) of medication.  Where is my mind at?*

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs,4 strips turkey bacon, 2 tortillas, OJ
F: -
L:  enchila, taco, flauta, rice, beans, 2 tortillas, 1/2 mexican soda
F:  2 hot-dogs, 1/2 mexican soda
D: PBJ sammich

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

L arginine (pre-intra)
BCAA's (pre-intra)

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, < = linking with previous)
1. Biceps

preacher curls (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)
(4S) < reverse grip curl (10X40,10X40,10X40,10X40)
hammer curls (10X35,10X35,10X35,10X35)
forearm curls (10X60,10X60,10X60,10X60)
2. Triceps

(4S) skull crushers and burn-outs (10/15X80,10/15X80,10/15X80,10/10X80)
single DB extensions (10X20,10X20,10X25,10X25)
(4S) <reverse grip extension (10X24,10X24,10X24,10X24)
(4) hammer extension (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 2/4/2022 - Worked out with Toro and did an extra day of back and arms this week.*






*



*


Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

L arginine (pre-intra)
BCAA's (pre-intra)
Whey protein
L glutamine

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, < = linking with previous)

1. Back
pull-ups (15,15,12,12)
(4S) < rear delt on reverse pec-dec (15X7.5,15X7.5,15X7.5,15X7.5)
romanian DL (15X135,15X135,15X135,15X135)
(4S) < back cable pulls (15X7.5,15X7.5,15X7.5,15X7.5)
narrow cable rows (20X130,20X130,20X130,20X130)
< cable pull overs (20X100,20X100,20X100,20X100)
(4H) << wide pull downs (20X105,20X105,20X105,20X105)

Biceps

barbell curls (15X55,15X55,15X55,15X55))
(4H) < standing single p curl (10X40,10X40,10X40,10X40)
preacher curls (20X15,20X15,20X15,20X15)

2. Triceps

(4H) <<tricep pull-down (15X48,15X48,15X48,15X48)
(4S) < rope pull-downs (10X20,10X25,10X25,10X30)


----------



## The Phoenix

From 2/5/2022 - running behind on my log on the weekends as always.

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, tea
F: -
L:  taco, burrito
F: -
D: french dip w/aus jus, jalepeno bites

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

L arginine (pre-intra)
BCAA's (pre-intra)
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, < = linking with previous)

lower backsides and adductors

inner adductors (20X120,20X120,20X125,20X130)
(4S) <outer adductors (20X130,25X130, 20X135, 20X140)
laying leg curls (15X70,15X70,15X75,15X75)
(4S) < donkey kick backs (15X85,15X85,15X85,15X85)
seated leg curls (15X70,15X70,15X70,15X70)
(4S) <  DB DL (10X65,10X65,10X65,10X65)
forward lunge (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
(4S) < seated calf raise (15/25X115,15/25X115,15/25X115,15/25X115)
(4) wide leg press (15X270,15X360,10X450,10X530)
(4) seated calf raises (20X90,20X90,20X90,20X90)
(4) standing calf raises (20X220,20X220,20X220,20X220)


----------



## The Phoenix

trainer killed my quads today.  This is the last full week before my two month hiatus starting 2/17.  Coming down from my cycle to where I have only test left has my diet intake decrease, however, weight maintains the same.

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 4 strips turkey bacon, 2 tortillas, OJ
F: -
L:  taco, burrito
F: -
D: chicken, veggie, rice

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

L arginine (pre-intra)
BCAA's (pre-intra)
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, R = round-trip, CB=cattle bells, #B = <weight>Band, X = centered/focused, FS = front squat, < = linking with previous)

Quads

closed leg quadX FS (12X45,10X135,10X135,8X225,8X225)
(5S) < piston squat/tucked single leg squat (12,10,10,8,8)
CB FS raised heel squat (30X40,30X40,30X40)
(3S) < meduiallus lunge, raised toe FS (12X30,12X30,12X30)
35B, 2-banded duckwalk (1R,1R,1R,1R)
(4S) < long jumps (1R,1R,1R,1R)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 3 strips TB, 2 tortillas, OJ
F: egg biscuit, coffee
L:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
F:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
D:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
F:  oat + sup smoothie

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

Whey protein
BCAA's (intra)
L glutamine
L arginine (intra)
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

Chest
flat bench 25+ski press (10/12X100/50, 10/12X100/50,10/12X100/50)
(3S) < Rotator cuff-lateral/neutal (10X5,10X10,10X10,)
flat bench 30+ski press (10/12X100/50, 10/12X100/50,10/12X100/50)
(3S) < Rotator cuff- vert. (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
flat bench 35+ski press (10/12X100/50, 10/12X100/50,10/12X100/50)
(3S) < Rotator cuff- supinated (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
cable flies (10X100,10X100,10X100,10X100)
(4S) < 35B banded flies (10X35B,10X35B,10X35B,10X35B)


----------



## Skullcrusher

When I read the name of your workout journal, I read it in the voice of Tim Robbins as seen here...






I know...I'm a total goofball.


----------



## The Phoenix

This is my last full week of training with trainer and next week have only half a week to work out before the two-month forced break from the weights or anything strenuous.

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 4 strips turkey bacon, 2 tortillas, OJ
F: egg biscuit, coffee
L:  chicken, rice, veggies, tea
F:  TBD
D: chicken, rice, veggies, tea

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

L arginine (pre-intra)
BCAA's (pre-intra)
Whey protein
L glutamine
1 cc deca (2/7)
1 cc super (2/7)
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, C= circuit <#>B=<weight resistance> band, OH=overhead OHN=Overhand, CB=cattle bells, < = linking with previous)
1. Biceps & Tricep Circuits (Blood n' Pump)

< OHD Skull krushers (50X10,50X10,20X25,20X25)
<Neutral Skull krushers (50X10,50X10,20X25,20X25)
<curls in (50X10,50X10,20X25,20X25)
<curls out (50X10,50X10,20X25,20X25)
<35B curls (10X35B,10X35B,10X35B,10X35B)
(4C) <35B Tricep-ext <2-sec hold> (10X35B,10X35B,10X35B,10X35B)
<< dip pushdowns (50X75,50X75,40X90,30X100)
<< OH tricep ext (50X50,50X50,40X60,40X60)
<< 1/4 curls (25X25,25X25,25X25,20X25)
(4C) << preacher plate carl (25X25,25X25,25X25,20X25)
<<< bidep drop-set (starting @120, coaches count)
<<< tricep drop-set (starting @100, coaches count)


----------



## The Phoenix

Skullcrusher said:


> When I read the name of your workout journal, I read it in the voice of Tim Robbins as seen here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know...I'm a total goofball.


  LOL   you think i have a thick mexican drug lord accent? that's what I got from it...


----------



## Skullcrusher

The Phoenix said:


> LOL   you think i have a thick mexican drug lord accent? that's what I got from it...


No I'm not saying you talk like that.

Just me being goofy reading "TP's Fit Journal Transcription" in that voice! 🤪


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 3 strips turkey bacon, 2 tortillas, OJ
F: egg and bacon burrito, coffee
L:  1/2 spicy firehouse italian sub, soup, tea
F:  -
D:  chicken, veggies, rice, tea

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA's (intra)
L glutamine (intra)
L arginine (intra)
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

Back
Lat pull-down cybex (12X90,12X140,10X180, 10X230)
neutral wide grip cybex row (10X180,10X180,,10X180,10X180)
(4S) < neutral narrow grip cybex row (10X180,10X180,,10X180,10X180)
(4) overhand grip rows (8X270,10X230,10X230,10X230)
cybex reverse grip row (10X140,10X140,10X140,10X140)
(4S) < BO DB row (10X55,10X55,10X55,10X55)
(4) rear-delt, pec-dec (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)


----------



## The Phoenix

From 2/10/2022 - What an awesome way to end a busy work-week with my final training session with my trainer for a while (have to take a multi-month haitus due to a surgery in a week).  We have an intense, high-rep ham and glute session.  The straps cut off my circ and created this on my hands.  My trainer gave me incentive of not dropping the weight but are the by-product of holding the weight the entire set.








Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: 2 eggs, 3 strips turkey bacon, 2 tortillas, OJ
F: chicken, rice, veggie
L:  taco, burrito, tea
F:  chicken, veggies, rice, tea
D:  pizza & wings

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

BCAA's (intra)
L glutamine (intra)
L arginine (intra)
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover, DB=dumbbell, DL= dead lifts GM=Good mornings, < = linking with previous)

Backsides
plated GM [on-back balanced] (20X25,20X25,20X25,20X25,20X25,20X25)
(6S) < str8 leg DL (12X45,12X135,10X225,12X225,10X275,10X275)
hip thrusters (12X90,16X90,20X90,22X90)
< GM stretches [5S-up/5S-down](10X45,10X45,10X45,10X45)
(4H) << kickbacks (10,10,10,10)


----------



## The Phoenix

Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
B: cornflakes w/milk
F: picadillo burrito
L:  chicken, veggies, rice, tea
F:  TBD
D:  TBD

Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

1CC decabold
1CC supertest
L glutamine (pre)
L arginine (pre)
Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover, DB=dumbbell, DL= dead lifts GM=Good mornings, OH=overhead, < = linking with previous)

shoulders
            rear shoulder press  (10x95,10x95, 8X135)
(3S) < lat rotator cuff (5X10,10X10,10X10)
           front shoulder press  (10x135,10x150,10X160
           (4)  upright rows (12X90,12X90,12X90,12X90)
           DB front delt  (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4S) <  DB rear delt (10X20,10X20,10X20,10X20)
lat raises (neutral) (10X20,10X20,10X25,10X25)
(4S) < lat raises (supinated) (10X20,10X20,10X20,10X20)
           front bar shrugs (20X225,20X225,20X225,20X225)

calves

(4)  angled calf-raise  (20x200,20x200,20x220,20x220)
(4)  seated calf-raise (10/25X115,10/25X115,10/25X115,10/25X115)


----------



## Skullcrusher

Maybe some gloves would help?

I've never worn weightlifting gloves but maybe they could prevent strap burn.


----------



## The Phoenix

Skullcrusher said:


> Maybe some gloves would help?
> 
> I've never worn weightlifting gloves but maybe they could prevent strap burn.



LOL - it's not strap burn.  As I mentioned the figure 8 straps that I used cut off my circulation so bad I noticed it on my hands this morning.  If you look up toward my wrist, there is a circulation impression from the strap.  if anything, it looks more bruised.


----------



## Skullcrusher

The Phoenix said:


> LOL - it's not strap burn.  As I mentioned the figure 8 straps that I used cut off my circulation so bad I noticed it on my hands this morning.  If you look up toward my wrist, there is a circulation impression from the strap.  if anything, it looks more bruised.


Well there are some that cover the wrists too, I dunno.

Think you will be fine but you should probably find a way to NOT cut off your circulation.


----------



## The Phoenix

Skullcrusher said:


> Well there are some that cover the wrists too, I dunno.
> 
> Think you will be fine but you should probably find a way to NOT cut off your circulation.



he said the other ones (leather in-strap, with heavy duty wrist support, but i wanted to be hardcore and use the figure 8's 'cos I didn't want to putdown andhave to do more reps.  He said it is better to deal with the pain and get the more intense. optimum workout, or I could breaks and have to supplement with additional reps with less pain.  I chose the shorter but harder route.


----------



## The Phoenix

The Phoenix said:


> he said the other ones (leather in-strap, with heavy duty wrist support, but i wanted to be hardcore and use the figure 8's 'cos I didn't want to putdown andhave to do more reps.  He said it is better to deal with the pain and get the more intense. optimum workout, or I could breaks and have to supplement with additional reps with less pain.  I chose the shorter but harder route.



I'm just saying, you don't get to be thick by doing lighter weight and taking breaks.  to quote RC - "everybody wanna be big but nobody wanna lift heavey azz weight"


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, #B=weight banded, X=centered/focused OH=overhead < = linking with previous)

quads  [hip, quad, adductor centered training]
close leg squat (10X135,12X135,12X185,12X225)
(4S) < outer-quad lunge (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
quadX hack squats (10X140,10X140,10X140,10X140)
(4S) < forward lunge/bulgarian lunge (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
leg ext single/double drop set (10/15X40/45,10/15X40/45,10/15X40/45,10/15X40/45)
(4H) < sissy squats (8,8,8,8)
inner adductors (15X120,15X125,15X125,15X130)
(4S) < outer adductors (20X130,20X135,20X135,0X140)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=overhead, DB=dumbbells, < = linking with previous)

chest
 flat chest press  (10X135,10X160,10X185,8X205)
(4S) < lat rotator cuff (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
incline chest press (10x135,10x185,10x185,10x135)
(4S) < vert rotator cuff (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
DB flies  (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
(4S) < narrow pull-overs (10X80,10X80,10X80,10X80)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=overhead, DB=dumbbells, < = linking with previous)

back
2DB bentover row [incline bench](12X40,12X40,12X50,12X50,12X55,12X55)
(6S) < double banded steady raises (2S stay) (5X15B,5X15B,5X15B+20,5X15B+20,5X15B+20,5X15B+20)
barbel bentover rows (10X135,10X135,10X135)
(3S) < bentover rear delt (neutral/overhand,neutral/OH, neutral/OH)
(3) full range cable row (11X130,11X130,11X130


----------



## The Phoenix

I figure I’d get some more photos in before I . 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

This will be the session for today.  prepping for my liquid for the next 5 week.  Gonna shop for groceries to make my potato and leek soup.  Have also get a bunch of soft foods.

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=overhead < = linking with previous)

Shoulders
            rear shoulder press  (10x95,10x95, 8X135)
(3S) < lat rotator cuff (5X10,10X10,10X10)
           front shoulder press  (10x135,8x160,4X185)
(3S) < vert rotator cuff (5X10,10X10,10X10)
           upright rows (12X90,12X90,12X90,12X90)
(4S) < OH ext straight arm pulls w/easy bar (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
           DB front delt  (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4S) <  DB rear delt (10X15,10X15,10X15,11X15)
lat raises (neutral) (10X20,10X20,10X20,10X20)
(4S) < lat raises (supinated) (10X15,10X15,10X15,11X15)
           front bar shrugs (20X225,20X225,20X225,20X225)


----------



## The Phoenix

To end a successful day with a late night leg work out. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

From 2/16/2022 - Last Workout log.  Will resume in mid-June.  In the mean-time, I will do my post to continue post to my other threads.

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, DL= deadlifts, <#>B=banded weight (lbs), < = linking with previous)


Hamstrings & Quads
           35B resistant DL  (10X95,10X95,10X95,10X115)
(4S) < outer quad lunges (15X25,15X25,15X25,15X25)
           single laying leg-curls (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
(4S) < double laying leg-curls (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
           single leg ext. (15X30,15X30,15X30,15X10)
(4S) <  double leg ext. (30X35,30X35,30X35,30X35)


----------



## The Phoenix

I weighed myself yesterday and was weighing 175.  I lost 14 lbs  (last weighin @gym a week ago) from 189.  been on PCT since Wednesday.


----------



## silentlemon1011

The Phoenix said:


> I weighed myself yesterday and was weighing 175.  I lost 14 lbs  (last weighin @gym a week ago) from 189.  been on PCT since Wednesday.



Damn, that's a lot of lost weight
How is the mirror looking tho?


----------



## The Phoenix

silentlemon1011 said:


> Damn, that's a lot of lost weight
> How is the mirror looking tho?


LeanAF! 💪🤠👍


----------



## Skullcrusher

The Phoenix said:


> LeanAF! 💪🤠👍


How tall are you again?


----------



## The Phoenix

Skullcrusher said:


> How tall are you again?


5-7, normally weigh 185-192


----------



## Skullcrusher

The Phoenix said:


> 5-7, normally weigh 185-192


Damn that is really lean then!

You are 3 inches shorter than me and I am currently 204.

You gotta be looking pretty jacked man.


----------



## The Phoenix

i came off cycle two weeks ago tomorrow but started my PCT moz a week ago.  I am not mobile though and went to get more sustaining meals like lentils and other semi-solids with more protein and fat.  Been getting these Indian vegetarian meals to help me put some weight on.


----------



## Skullcrusher

The Phoenix said:


> i came off cycle two weeks ago tomorrow but started my PCT moz a week ago.  I am not mobile though and went to get more sustaining meals like lentils and other semi-solids with more protein and fat.  Been getting these Indian vegetarian meals to help me put some weight on.


Lentils are really healthy but made me gassy as fuck!

Gas was worse than beans for me.

Hope you have better luck than I did!


----------



## The Phoenix

Today is the first day without any really intense meds.  Off the inflammation and pain medication which is good.  Coming more to my senses now and recall that it is no chewing on left for 4 months and only 5 weeks of non-strenuous activity. 

Been spending the last couple day tending the garden, really just watering and spending time with the puppies out side.  I plan to start a walking route in order to get some physical activity that is stress relieving as well.


----------



## The Phoenix

From 3/9/2022

Hello and I am back.  Doctor released me to resume physical activity so the first thing I did when I get home is get ready for the gym.  Although he said I could resume, I still took it easy and did a lite shoulder workout.

Concurrently, I just happen to get a message from my trainer seeing how my recovery is going and I let him in on the good news.  I was tired as I had not exercised for 3 weeks and crashed as soon as I ate last night.

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover, DB=dumbbell, DL= dead lifts GM=Good mornings, OH=overhead, < = linking with previous)

shoulders
            rear shoulder press  (10x95,10x95,10x95)
(3S) < lat rotator cuff (10X5,10X10,10X10)
           front shoulder press  (10x135,10x145,10X145)
(3S) < vert rotator cuff (10X5,10X5,10X5)
           upright rows (15X30,15X30,15X30,15X30)
(4S) < DB shrugs (20X45,20X45,20X45,20X45)
           DB front delt  (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4S) <  DB rear delt (10X20,10X20,10X20,10X20)
lat raises (neutral) (10X20,10X20,10X20,10X20)
(4S) < lat raises (supinated) (10X20,10X20,10X20,10X20)
(4)  Pec-dec rear delt (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)


----------



## The Phoenix

Getting back into the swing of it.  Still taking it easy.

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, < = linking with previous)
1. Biceps
hammer curls (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X3)
(4S) < reverse grip curl (10X40,10X40,10X40,10X40)
preacher curls (10X60,10X60,10X60,10X60)

2. Triceps
(4S) skull crushers and burn-outs (10/10X80,10/10X80,10/10X80,10/10X80)
single DB extensions (10X20,10X25,10X25,10X30)
(4S) <reverse grip extension (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4) hammer extension (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

Back
Lat pull-down cybex (12X90,12X140,10X180, 10X180)
neutral wide grip cybex row (10X180,10X180,,10X180,10X180)
(4S) < neutral narrow grip cybex row (10X180,10X180,,10X180,10X180)
(4) overhand grip rows (8X230,8X230,8X230,8X230)
cybex reverse grip row (10X140,10X140,10X140,10X140)
(4S) < BO DB row (10X55,10X55,10X55,10X55)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, DB=dumbell, CB=cattle bells, < = linking with previous)


lower backsides and adductors

inner adductors (20X120,20X120,20X125,20X130)
(4S) <outer adductors (20X130,25X130, 20X135, 20X140)
laying leg curls (15X70,15X70,15X75,15X75)
(4S) < donkey kick backs (15X85,15X85,15X85,15X85)
seated leg curls (15X70,15X70,15X70,15X70)
(4S) <  DB DL (10X65,10X65,10X65,10X65)
forward lunge (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
(4S) < seated calf raise (15/25X115,15/25X115,15/25X115,15/25X115)


----------



## The Phoenix

quads & calf training

(4S) single leg ext/double let ext  (15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45,)
(4) 9M forward/rev lunge (0,10,25,25)
(4) Hack squat (10X90,10X90,10X140,10X140)
(4) outer adductor (15X140,15X140,15X140,15X140)
(4) seated calf raise (10/20X115,10/20X115,10/20X115,10/20X115)
(4) angled calf raise (20X210,20X210,20X210,20X210)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)


Chest
flat bench press 25 (10X90, 10X135,8X185, 8X225)
(4S) < Rotator cuff-lateral/neutral (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
incline bench press (10X90, 10X90,8X185, 8X185)
(4S) < Rotator cuff- vert. (10X5,10X5,10X5,10X5)
(4) DB flies (10X45,10X45,10X45,10X45)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, OHD=overhand, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

Back
(4) Lat pull-down cybex (12X90,12X140,10X140, 10X180)
(4)  wide grip cybex row (12X90,12X90,12X90,12X90)
(4)  OHD grip rows (8X270,10X230,10X230,10X230)
cybex reverse grip row (10X140,10X140,10X140,10X140)
(4S) < bentover DB row (10X40,10X40,10X40,10X40)
(4) cable row (10X105,10X105,10X105,10X105)
(4) reverse pec-dec (10X75,10X75,10X75,10X75)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, < = linking with previous)
1. Biceps
hammer curls (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X3)
(4S) < reverse grip curl (10X40,10X40,10X40,10X40)
preacher curls (10X60,10X60,10X60,10X60)

2. Triceps
(4S) skull crushers and burn-outs (10/10X80,10/10X80,10/10X80,10/10X80)
single DB extensions (10X20,10X25,10X25,10X30)
(4S) <reverse grip extension (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4) hammer extension (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 3/18/2022*

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, DB=dumbell), OH=overhead < = linking with previous)

Shoulders
            rear shoulder press  (10x95,10x95, 8X135)
(3S) < lat rotator cuff (10X5,10X10,10X10)
           front shoulder press  (10x135,10x135,10X135)
(3S) < vert rotator cuff (10X5,10X10,10X10)
           DB front delt  (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4S) <  DB rear delt (10X15,10X15,10X15,11X15)
lat raises (neutral) (10X20,10X20,10X20,10X20)
(4S) < lat raises (supinated) (10X15,10X15,10X15,11X15)
(4)       upright rows (12X90,12X90,12X90,12X90)
(4)      front bar shrugs (15X225,15X225,15X225,15X225)


----------



## The Phoenix

quads & calf training

(4) seated calf raise (10/20X115,10/20X115,10/20X115,10/20X115)
          close foot squat (15X95,12X95,12X135,12X135)
(4S) < single leg press/calf raise (10/15/25X90,10/15/25X140,10/15/25X180,10/15/25X180)
            Hack squat (10X90,10X90,10X140,10X140)
(4S) < forward lunge (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
(4S)    single leg ext/double leg ext  (15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45)
(4) outer adductor (15X140,15X140,15X140,15X140)
(4) angled calf raise (20X210,20X210,20X210,20X210)


----------



## dan_hnnng

What's your age Brother?


----------



## The Phoenix

dan_hnnng said:


> What's your age Brother?


late 40s, been hitting the weights now 28 years.


----------



## dan_hnnng

Yeah I'll be 49 in May. Stay strong Brother.


----------



## The Phoenix

dan_hnnng said:


> Yeah I'll be 49 in May. Stay strong Brother.


Thanks sir!


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, DB=dumbell, DL=deadlift, CB=cattle bells, < = linking with previous)


hamstrings

seated leg curls (15X70,15X70,15X70,15X70)
(4S) < gluteal swing back kick (machine)
laying leg curls (15X60,15X60,15X65,15X65)
(4S) < donkey kick backs (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)
barbell DL (8X145,10X145,10X145,10X145)
(4S) < inner adductors (20X120,20X120,20X125,20X130)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

Chest
flat bench press 25 (10X90, 10X135,8X185, 8X225)
(4S) < Rotator cuff-lateral/neutral (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
incline bench press (10X90, 10X90,8X185, 8X185)
(4S) < Rotator cuff- vert. (10X5,10X5,10X5,10X5)
(4) DB flies (10X45,10X45,10X45,10X45)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

Back
Lat pull-down cybex (12X90,12X140,10X180, 10X180)
neutral wide grip cybex row (10X180,10X180,,10X180,10X180)
(4S) < neutral narrow grip cybex row (10X180,10X180,10X180,10X180)
(4) overhand grip rows (8X230,8X230,8X230,8X230)
cybex reverse grip row (10X140,10X140,10X140,10X140)
(4S) < BO DB row (10X55,10X55,10X55,10X55)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, DB=dumbell, CB=cattle bells, < = linking with previous)
1. Biceps

preacher curls (10X60,10X60,10X60,10X60).
 < reverse grip curl (10X40,10X40,10X40,10X40)
(4H) hammer curls (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X3)
2. Triceps
 skull n' burns super (10/10X80,10/10X80,10/10X80,10/10X80)
(4H) <reverse grip extension (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
single DB extensions (10X20,10X25,10X25,10X30)
(4) hammer extension (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover, DB=dumbbell, DL= dead lifts GM=Good mornings, OH=overhead, < = linking with previous)


shoulders
            rear shoulder press  (10x95,10x95,10x95)
(3S) < lat rotator cuff (10X5,10X10,10X10)
           front shoulder press  (10x135,10x145,10X145)
(3S) < vert rotator cuff (10X5,10X5,10X5)
          DB front delt  (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4S) <  DB rear delt (10X20,10X20,10X20,10X20)
lat raises (neutral) (10X20,10X20,10X20,10X20)
(4S) < lat raises (supinated) (10X20,10X20,10X20,10X20)
           upright rows (15X30,15X30,15X30,15X30)
(4S) < DB shrugs (20X45,20X45,20X45,20X45)
(4) OH Staight-arm pulls w/ropes (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4)  Pec-dec rear delt (10X60,10X60,10X65,10X65)


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Serious shoulder day! Like


----------



## solitude914

I admire your notation/syntax for transcribing lifts from your journal. Simple yet detailed and effective.


----------



## The Phoenix

solitude914 said:


> I admire your notation/syntax for transcribing lifts from your journal. Simple yet detailed and effective.



Thank you. I use to include more but I have been so consistent in my eating & supplementation that I no longer log it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

CohibaRobusto said:


> Serious shoulder day! Like



I am getting there but what I used to lift is still not back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

quads
 single leg ext/double leg ext  (15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45)
(4S) < single leg forward lunge (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
 outer adductor (15X140,15X140,15X140,15X140)
(4S) < inner adductors (20X120,20X120,20X125,20X130)

calves
(4) angled calf raise (20X210,20X210,20X210,20X210)

hamstrings
seated leg curls (15X70,15X70,15X70,15X70)
(4S) < gluteal swing back kick (machine)
laying leg curls (15X60,15X60,15X65,15X65)
(4S) < donkey kick backs (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=overhead, DB=dumbbells, < = linking with previous)

chest
 flat chest press  (10X135,10X160,10X185,8X205)
(4S) < lat rotator cuff (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
incline chest press (10x135,10x185,10x185,10x135)
(4S) < vert rotator cuff (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
DB flies  (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
(4S) < narrow pull-overs (10X80,10X80,10X80,10X80)


----------



## The Phoenix

I modified my exercise routine base on availabilty, feeling strong and doing 225 on decline, instead of flat, and drop-set deload from 225-185-135.  I got a little sloppy in lifting up to prepare that I strained my rotator cuff and on the way home, my front delt & pec were swollen.  I iced it down as soon as I got home and it went down, but the rotator cuff swell transferred over to my traps and portions of my rear delt.  My better-half put on a lidocain patch on me for the swelling (stronger than icey-hot without the burn or discomfort).  I wore one all day today and it helped again.  Will take a break from shoulder, OH or any pull-overs the rest of this week to give it time to recuperate.


Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, DB=dumbbell, BB=barbell, CB=cattle bells, PU+push-ups,  < = linking with previous)
1. Biceps
standing BB curls (10X60,10X60,10X60,10X60)
(4S) < hammer curls (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
reverse grip BB curl (15X30,15X30,15X30,15X30)
(4S) < reverse grip curl (10X40,10X40,10X40,10X40)


2. Triceps
(4S) skull crushers and burn-outs (10/10X80,10/10X80,10/10X80,10/10X80)
sphynx PU (15,15,15,15)
single DB extensions (10X20,10X20,10X25,10X25)
(4S) <reverse grip extension (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4) hammer extension (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

Back
Lat pull-down cybex (12X90,12X140,10X180, 10X180)
neutral wide grip cybex row (10X180,10X180,,10X180,10X180)
(4S) < neutral narrow grip cybex row (10X180,10X180,,10X180,10X180)
(4) overhand grip rows (8X230,8X230,8X230,8X230)
cybex reverse grip row (10X140,10X140,10X140,10X140)
(4S) < BO DB row (10X55,10X55,10X55,10X55)


----------



## Methyl mike

The Phoenix said:


> Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)
> 
> Chest
> flat bench press 25 (10X90, 10X135,8X185, 8X225)
> (4S) < Rotator cuff-lateral/neutral (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
> incline bench press (10X90, 10X90,8X185, 8X185)
> (4S) < Rotator cuff- vert. (10X5,10X5,10X5,10X5)
> (4) DB flies (10X45,10X45,10X45,10X45)


Can you explain the rotator cuff work that you do?


----------



## Methyl mike

Your brain is like a computer haha. Everything so perfectly explained detailed and structured. We could not be more different, at least in that regard.


----------



## The Phoenix

Methyl mike said:


> Can you explain the rotator cuff work that you do?



They’re just mobility auxiliary movements, arm L-shaped pivot movements both laterally and vertically. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Methyl mike

Alrighty, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## The Phoenix

*FROM 3/31/2022*

quads & calf training

          close foot squat (15X95,12X135,12X135,12X135)
(4S) < outer quad centered lunge (10X10,10X25,10X25,10X25
(4) front squat (10X95,10X95,10X95,10X95)
            Hack squat (10X90,10X90,10X140,10X140)
(4S) < forward lunge (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
(4) angled calf raises (20X200,20X200,20X200,20X200)
(4S)    single leg ext/double leg ext  (15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45)
(4) outer adductor (15X130,15X130,15X140,15X140)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, DB=dumbell, DL=deadlift, CB=cattle bells, < = linking with previous)

hamstrings + calves

seated leg curls (15X70,15X70,15X70,15X70)
(4S) < gluteal swing back kick (machine) (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
laying leg curls (15X60,15X60,15X65,15X65)
(4S) < donkey kick backs (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)
DB DL (10X90,10X90,10X90,10X90)
(4S) < inner adductors (20X120,20X120,20X125,20X130)
(4S) seated calf-raise (10/15X115,10/15X115,10/15X115,10/15X115)
(4) angled calf-raise (20X200,20X200,20X200,20X200)


----------



## The Phoenix

Today I weighed 182.  I am 8 lbs away from my standard weight on-cycle and 3-4 lbs from my off-cycle weight.  Those 5 lbs make a difference.

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, DS=Drop-set B= banded, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

Chest
Rotator cuff-lateral/neutral (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
(4S) < flat bench press (10X90, 10X135, 8X160, 6X185, DS- 4/3/10X205/185/135)
Rotator cuff- vert. (10X5,10X5,10X5,10X5)
(4S) < incline bench press (10X135, 10X185,8X185, 10X135)
(4S) cable flies upper/lower super (10/10X30,10/10X30,10/10X30,10/10X30)


----------



## The Phoenix

Today's workout was my first one back at my more serious hardcore gym.  I had take a break until I was more suited to more serious training.  Will resume my training with trainer mid-month.

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover, DB=dumbbell, DL= dead lifts GM=Good mornings, OH=overhead, < = linking with previous)

shoulders
            rear shoulder press  (10x95,10x95,10x95)
(3S) < lat rotator cuff (10X5,10X10,10X10)
           front shoulder press  (10x135,10x145,10X145)
(3S) < vert rotator cuff (10X5,10X5,10X5)
          DB front delt  (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
  machine front delt (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4S) < machine lat raises (10X40,10X40,10X50,10X50)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, DB=dumbbell, BB=barbell, CB=cattle bells, PU+push-ups,  < = linking with previous)
1. Biceps
standing BB curls (10X60,10X60,10X60,10X60)
(4S) < hammer curls (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
reverse grip BB curl (15X30,15X30,15X30,15X30)
(4S) < reverse grip curl (10X40,10X40,10X40,10X40)


2. Triceps
(4S) skull crushers and burn-outs (10/10X80,10/10X80,10/10X80,10/10X80)
sphynx PU (15,15,15,15)
single DB extensions (10X20,10X20,10X25,10X25)
(4S) <reverse grip extension (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4) hammer extension (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Nice arm day bro


----------



## The Phoenix

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Nice arm day bro



Thanks brother. Just got here. Getting started.bout to start my set. Thanks for the well wishes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

Back
cable row (12X120,12X120,12X120,12X120)
(4S) < standing cable pull-down (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
 standing 45B resistant pulls  (10X40,10X40,10X40,10X40)
cable rear delts (12X30,12X30,12X30,12X30)
(4S) < 45B banded rear delt extension (10,10,10,10)
rear delt on pec-dec (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)


----------



## The Phoenix

Today I worked out a light chest workout focusing on stability by using eccentric/concentric combinations for developing that stability.  I was trying to explain the eccentric hooks to a curious UGBB member.  These hooks are adjusted from narrow (in photo) to middle to outer end.  I did two runs (6 hypersets, using narrow, mid, wide) to complete the set.









						IMG-1168
					

Image IMG-1168 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, EH=eccentric hooks, CB=cattle bells, DS=Drop-set B= banded, E/C=eccentric/concetric, DB=dumbbell, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)


Chest
flat press (Rounder 1;inner/middle/outer-8E/CX145EH/95, 8E/CX145EH/95,8X145EH/95) (Round 2;inner/middle/outer), (Rounder 2;inner/middle/outer-4E/8CX155EH/95,4E/8CX155EH/95, 4E/8CX155EH/95)
(6H) < sphynx push-up (15,15,15,15,15,15)
DB flies (10X40,10X40,10X40,10X40)
(4S) < vert. plate press (8X25,8X25,8X25,8X25)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, DB=dumbell, DL=deadlift, CB=cattle bells, B=banded, GM=good mornings, < = linking with previous)

hamstrings

resistant stiff-legged DL (10X95B,10X95B10X95B10X95)
(4S) < GM w/Safety bar (10X100,10X100,10X100,10X100)
single/double laying leg curl-S(10X25/50,10X25/50,10X25/50,10X25/50)
(4H) < seated calf-raise (10/10X90,10/10X90,10/10X90,10/10X90)
seated leg curl (10X60,10X65,10X65,10X65)
(4S) < single leg squats (15,15,15,15)


----------



## The Phoenix

quads & calf training

single leg press/calf raise (10/15/25X90,10/15/25X90,10/15/25X180,10/15/25X180)
(5H) < forward lunge (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
Hack squat (10X90,10X90,10X140,10X140)
(4S) < seated calf raise (10/20X115,10/20X115,10/20X115,10/20X115)
single leg ext/double leg ext  Super(15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45)
(4H) < sissy squats (8,8,8,8)
inner adductor (15X120,15X120,15X125,15X125)
(4S) outer adductor (15X120,15X120,15X125,15X125)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, EH=eccentric hooks, CB=cattle bells, DS=Drop-set B= banded, E/C=eccentric/concentric, DB=dumbbell, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

Chest
incline press (10X135,10X160,10X185,10X185)
(4S) < mobility exercise:back rotator (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
banded machine press 25B(10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)
(4S) < mobility exercise:upper rotator(10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
cable upper flies (10X35,10X35,10X35,10X35,10X35,10X35)
(6S) < single banded flies 25B (10,10,10,10)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

Back
cable row (12X120,12X120,12X120,12X120)
(4S) < standing cable pull-down (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
 BO rows  (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)
(4S) < lat pull-downs ((10X100,10X100,10X100,10X100)
cable rear delts (12X30,12X30,12X30,12X30)
(4S) < 25B banded rear delt extension (10,10,10,10)
rear delt on pec-dec (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)


----------



## The Phoenix

From 4/14/2022

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, DB=dumbell, CB=cattle bells, < = linking with previous)
1. Biceps

preacher curls (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
(4S) hammer curls (10X35,10X35,10X35,10X35)
  reverse grip curl (10X40,10X40,10X40,10X40)
2. Triceps

(4S) hammer extension (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)
single DB extensions (10X20,10X25,10X25,10X30)
(4S) <reverse grip extension (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4S) skull n' burns super (10/10X80,10/10X80,10/10X80,10/10X80)
machine dips (10X100,10X100,10X100,10X100)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover, DB=dumbbell, DL= dead lifts GM=Good mornings, OH=overhead, < = linking with previous)

shoulders
            rear shoulder press  (10x95,10x95,10x95)
(3S) < lat rotator cuff (10X5,10X10,10X10)
           front shoulder press  (10x135,10x145,10X145)
(3S) < vert rotator cuff (10X5,10X5,10X5)
          DB front delt  (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
  machine front delt (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4S) < machine lat raises (10X40,10X40,10X50,10X50)


----------



## The Phoenix

I added 4 sets of uprights (4H) < (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)
 and DB shrugs (10X85,10X85,10X85,10X85)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PZT

Consistent work!


----------



## The Phoenix

PZT said:


> Consistent work!



Thanks brother. How’s you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PZT

The Phoenix said:


> Thanks brother. How’s you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Been sick asf


----------



## The Phoenix

PZT said:


> Been sick asf



I was out of the gym for 3 weeks due to surgery and have been back fir over a month. Strength is back, size isn’t. Weighing 180 lbs; slowing been making my way back. Been off cycle for the last two and a half months. I’ve been enjoying being off cycle and want to see how far I can go without the desire to jumó back on gear. If I do, it will just be TRT only; no AAS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

quads & calf training

seated calf raise (15/30X115,15/30X115,15/30X115,15/30X115)
Hack squat (10X90,10X90,10X90,10X90)
(4H) < forward lunge (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
(4S) single leg press/calf raise (10/15/25X90,10/15/25X90,10/15/25X180,10/15/25X180)
single leg ext/double leg ext  Super(15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover, DB=dumbbell, DL= dead lifts GM=Good mornings, < = linking with previous)


hamstrings
35B resistant DL  (10X95,10X105,10X05,10X125)
(4S) < safety bar GM (10X20,10X50,10X50,10X50)
 single/double laying leg-curls supers(10X25/50,10X25/50,10X25/50,10X25/50)
(4H) < seated calf-raises (15/20X90,15/20X90,15/20X90,15/20X90)
(4) seated leg curls (12X70,12X70,12X70,12X70)
outer adductors (15x125,15x125,15x125,15x125)
(4S) < gluteal swing backs (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
inner adductors (15x120,15x120,15x125,15x125)
(4S) < kickbacks (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 4/19/2022 - Last night was my first night back in two months from training with my trainer.  I was not looking forward to it because I always know those first workouts are always the hardest.  He was glad to see that my strength and endurance was on track and says we will be back to normal in no time.*

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover, DB=dumbbell, DL= dead lifts GM=Good mornings, < = linking with previous)

Chest
Warm-up - front and back 45B banded pulls superset
(2H) < DB press (12X40,12X40)
DB press (12X55,12X55,12X55)
(3S) < banded flies (12X45B,12X45B,12X45B)
(5) *dead *press (8X135,8X145,8X150,8X150,8X150)
CB flies (8X20,8X20,10X20)
(3S) < single vert. CB close press (coaches count)
band straight arm upright pulls (coaches count, varying heights)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

Back
cable row (12X120,12X120,12X120,12X120)
(4S) < standing cable pull-down (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
 standing 45B resistant pulls  (10X40,10X40,10X40,10X40)
cable rear delts (12X30,12X30,12X30,12X30)
(4S) < 45B banded rear delt extension (10,10,10,10)
rear delt on pec-dec (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)


----------



## white ape

I think I keep getting kicked off threads im subscribed to. This is a good journal


----------



## The Phoenix

white ape said:


> I think I keep getting kicked off threads im subscribed to. This is a good journal


Thank you brother.  Glad you are following it.


----------



## The Phoenix

It’s 420pm on 4/20/2022 guess wot I’m doing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> It’s 420pm on 4/20/2022 guess wot I’m doing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Tonight's session (ended 20 minutes ago, just got home) was a blast with the trainer, in the sense that blasting from dead load sets really left me getting nauseous and clammy.  In the year of training with him, with 3 months on and off throughout the year, he still knows how to shock (so to speak) with new exercises.

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, EH=eccentric hooks, CB=cattle bells, DS=Drop-set B= banded, E/C=eccentric/concetric, DB=dumbbell, WU=warm up. BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

quads
WU dead-stop front squat  (10X45,10X45)
(2S) < in-place forward lunge (10,10)
dead-stop front squat (8X105,8X105)
(3S) < in-place forward lunge (12X10,12X10,12X10)
dead-stop front squat w/chains (8X105C,8X105C)
(3S) < in-place forward lunge (10X10,10X10,10X10)
9m CB close-foot 1/2 squat,CB duck-walk circuit (20,15,10,5)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover, DB=dumbbell, DL= dead lifts GM=Good mornings, OH=overhead, < = linking with previous)

shoulders
            rear shoulder press  (10x95,10x95,10x95)
(3S) < lat rotator cuff (10X5,10X10,10X10)
           front shoulder press  (10x135,10x145,10X145)
(3S) < vert rotator cuff (10X5,10X5,10X5)
          DB front delt  (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4) upright rows (10X95,10X95,10X95,10X95)
(4) behind back shrugs (12X185,12X185,12X185,12X185)
(4) front shrugs (12X225,12X225,12X225,12X225)
  machine front delt (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(3S) < machine lat raises (10X40,10X40,10X50,10X50)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, DB=dumbbell, BB=barbell, CB=cattle bells, PU+push-ups,  < = linking with previous)
1. Biceps
standing BB curls (10X60,10X60,10X60,10X60)
(4S) < hammer curls (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
reverse grip BB curl (15X30,15X30,15X30,15X30)
(4S) < reverse grip curl (10X40,10X40,10X40,10X40)


2. Triceps
(4S) skull crushers and burn-outs (10/10X80,10/10X80,10/10X80,10/10X80)
sphynx PU (15,15,15,15)
single DB extensions (10X20,10X20,10X25,10X25)
(4S) <reverse grip extension (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4) hammer extension (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, EH=eccentric hooks, CB=cattle bells, DS=Drop-set B= banded, E/C=eccentric/concetric, DB=dumbbell, WU=warm up. BO=bentover < = linking with previous)


hams
seated leg curl (10X65,10X65,10X65,10X65)
(4S) < kick back (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
laying leg curls (10X65,10X65,10X65,10X65)
(4S) < DB DL (10X60,10X60,10X60,10X60)
inner adductor (15X110,15X115,15X120,15X120)
(4S) < inner adductor (15X110,15X115,15X120,15X120)

calves
(4) seated calves  (15X140,15X140,15X140,15X140)
(4) 9m forward/reverse lunge (9MX10,9MX25,9MX45,9MX0)


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 4/25/2022 - It is almost 2 months since I returned to the gym.  Weighing 175 and took some recent photos:*








Chest

eccentric/concentric loading press (Round 1;inner/middle/outer-8E/CX145EH/95, 8E/CX145EH/95,8X145EH/95) 
(3S) < lat rotator cuff (10X5,10X10,10X10)
(Round 2;inner/middle/outer), (4E/8CX155EH/95,4E/8CX155EH/95, 4E/8CX155EH/95)
(3S) < vert rotator cuff (10X5,10X10,10X10)
DB flies (10X40,10X40,10X40,10X40)
(4S) < vert. plate press (8X25,8X25,8X25,8X25)


----------



## TeddyBear

The Phoenix said:


> *From 4/25/2022 - It is almost 2 months since I returned to the gym.  Weighing 175 and took some recent photos:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chest
> 
> eccentric/concentric loading press (Round 1;inner/middle/outer-8E/CX145EH/95, 8E/CX145EH/95,8X145EH/95)
> (3S) < lat rotator cuff (10X5,10X10,10X10)
> (Round 2;inner/middle/outer), (4E/8CX155EH/95,4E/8CX155EH/95, 4E/8CX155EH/95)
> (3S) < vert rotator cuff (10X5,10X10,10X10)
> DB flies (10X40,10X40,10X40,10X40)
> (4S) < vert. plate press (8X25,8X25,8X25,8X25)


You weren’t kidding, the beard came in fast.

You kept your size too. Smile


----------



## The Phoenix

dted23 said:


> You weren’t kidding, the beard came in fast.
> 
> You kept your size too. Smile


Thanks!   I still kept my strength, lost some size.  been clean for 3 months now.

It's hard to smile while straining to flex...


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, CC=coach's count, CW=coaches weight, WU= warm up, B= banded, BO=bentover, DB=dumbbell, < = linking with previous)

Back
WU full-range DB row (12X20,12X20)
(2S) < band pulls (10X25B,10X25B)
DB row (15X45,17X45,19X45)
(3S) < DB rear-delt throw-backs (15X25,17X25,19X25)
rear lat pull-down (10X100,10X100,10X100)
(3S) < front lat pull-down (CCXCW,CCXCW,CCXCW)
reverse rack-pulls (6 sec holdX45,6 sec holdX45,6 sec holdX45)
(3S) < back band pulls (20X25B,20X25B,20X25B)
10 sec pull hold (10,10)
(2S) < pull-ups (10,10)


----------



## The Phoenix

From 4/28/2022 - Shoulder and Boulders

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover, DB=dumbbell, DL= dead lifts GM=Good mornings, OH=overhead, < = linking with previous)

shoulders
            rear shoulder press  (10x95,10x95,10x95)
(3S) < lat rotator cuff (10X5,10X10,10X10)
           front shoulder press  (10x135,10x135,10X135)
(3S) < vert rotator cuff (10X5,10X10,10X10)
          DB front delt  (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
upright rows (10X95,10X95,10X95,10X95)
(4) < front delts (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
front shrugs (12X225,12X225,12X225,12X225)
(4) < lateral raises (10X15,10X15,10X15,10X15)
rear delt raises on reverse pec-dec (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)
laying rear delt raises (10X15,10X15,10X15,10X15)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, DB=dumbell, CB=cattle bells, < = linking with previous)

1. Biceps

preacher curls (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
 (4S) < reverse grip curl (10X40,10X40,10X40,10X40)
hammer curls (10X35,10X35,10X35,10X35)
 (4S) < forearm curls (20X35,20X35,20X35,20X35)
2. Triceps

single DB extensions (10X20,10X25,10X25,10X30)
(4S) < reverse grip extension (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4S) skull n' burns super (10/10X80,10/10X80,10/10X80,10/10X80)
(4) hammer extension (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover, DB=dumbbell, DL= dead lifts GM=Good mornings, < = linking with previous)


quads & calf training

seated calf raise (10/20X115,10/20X115,10/20X115,10/20X115)
(4S) < bulgarian squat (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
(4S) single leg press/calf raise (10/15/25X90,10/15/25X90,10/15/25X180,10/15/25X180)
outer adductor (15X120,15X120,15X125,15X125)
(4S) single leg ext/double leg ext (15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45)
angled calf raise (20X200,20X200,20X200,20X200)


----------



## The Phoenix

Anniversary was a couple nights ago and was motivated by @dted23 's beach photos and thought I'd post this to mark our 4th anniversary since getting married:









						IMG-7767
					

Image IMG-7767 in UGBB album




					ibb.co


----------



## The Phoenix

Been focusing on cardio. I found out that I had to schedule my yearly test for my sponsor (my employer) that tests me for a 1.5 mile run, max rep bench press, push-ups, sit-ups, vertical jump, and 200 meter sprint. I always obtain the max incentive monthly payout. I score well in all the areas except distance running. I have been running 1.5 miles daily to be in some condition LOL.

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, DB=dumbell, DL=deadlift, CB=cattle bells, B=banded, GM=good mornings, < = linking with previous)

hamstrings

 laying leg curl-S(10X65,10X65,10X65,10X65)
(4S) < kick backs (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
seated leg curl (10X60,10X65,10X65,10X65)
(4S) < DB DL (8X65,8X65,8X65,8X65)
inner adductor (15X120,15X120,15X125,15X125)
(4S) donkey kicks (10X40,10X40,10X40,10X40)
stiff-legged DL (10X95,10X95,10X125,10X125)
(4S) < outer quad lunge (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 5/2/2022 - This weeks training is focused on mobility and core strength.  I ran another 1.5 miles today and improved by 1 minute and did 6 super sets of inclined crunches.  For my test, I get tested in 6 areas,  I am always marginally meeting distance running and core.  

Need 4 more minutes of improvement on the mile and a half.  This week's session with trainer will be pliometrics, auxilery, and mobility centered exercises and will then let him know what my next training goals are after I complete this milestone.*

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, <#>B=Banded weight equiv., OH=overhead, DB=dumbbells, < = linking with previous)

chest
 resistant machine press 25B(10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)
(4S) < lat rotator cuff (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
DB flies  (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
(4S) < verticle plate press (8X25,8X25,8X25,10X25)


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 5/3/2022

I ran 2.6 miles today.  Wasn't really try to time but just condition lungs.  I also added 4 crunch supersets with 5m forward and reverse lunges with zero, 10, 25, and 45 fir each forward/reverse 5m.  Continued with 2 more supersets of crunches.  *


----------



## The Phoenix

IMG-1234
					

Image IMG-1234 in UGBB album




					ibb.co
				



Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, EH=eccentric hooks, CB=cattle bells, DS=Drop-set B= banded, E/C=eccentric/concetric, DB=dumbbell, WU=warm up. BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

pliometrics
20"Box Single-leg Piston Squat (12/12,12/12,12/12,12/12)
< DB step-back lunge (12X20,12X20,12X20,12X20)
(3H) << 85B straight leg kicks (12/12,12/12,12/12,12/12)
outer quad side landmine lunge (8X70,8X70,8X70,8X70)
(4S) < 85B deep squat (10,10,10,10)
Mobility circuit - hip flexor movements (5,5,5,5,5,5,5,5)
(8S) < 10m leap lunge


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 5/6/2022 - On my physical test, I obtain the maximum incentive, however, being that they put me to test with police and fire depts.  I faired well on the weights, push-up, and sit ups, but they lapped me when it came to the 1.5 miles and I was last in my heat on the 300m.  Sad part is that those young bucks had a higher scoring expectation because of their age and many didn't get the max incentive. *

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover, DB=dumbbell, DL= dead lifts GM=Good mornings, OH=overhead, < = linking with previous)

shoulders
            rear shoulder press  (10x95,10x95,10x95)
(3S) < lat rotator cuff (10X5,10X10,10X10)
           front shoulder press  (10x135,10x145,10X145)
(3S) < vert rotator cuff (10X5,10X5,10X5)
  machine lat raises (10X50,10X50,10X55,10X55)
(4S) < machine front delt (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4) upright rows (10X95,10X95,10X95,10X95)
(4) barbell shrugs (15X185,15X185,15X23515X185)


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 5/8/2022*

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover, DB=dumbbell, DL= dead lifts GM=Good mornings, < = linking with previous)

hamstrings
 laying leg-curls (10X65,10X65,10X65,10X65)
(4S) < gluteal swing backs (10X40,10X40,10X40,10X40)
seated leg curls (12X70,12X70,12X70,12X70)
(4S) < kickbacks (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
outer adductors (15x125,15x125,15x125,15x125)
(4S) < inner adductors (15x120,15x120,15x125,15x125)

quads
single leg ext/double leg ext  Super(15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45)
(4S) < kickbacks (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
single leg press/calf raise (10/15/25X90,10/15/25X90,10/15/25X180,10/15/25X180)
(4H) < sissy squats (8,8,8,8)
close-foot squats (12X95,12X95,10X135,10X135)
(4S) < outer quad centric-lunge (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)

Calves
(4) seated calf-raises (10/20X115,10/20X115,10/20X115,10/20X115)
(4) angled calf-raises (20X200,20X200,20X200,20X200)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, EH=eccentric hooks, CB=cattle bells, DS=Drop-set B= banded, E/C=eccentric/concentric, DB=dumbbell, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

Chest
incline press (10X135,10X160,10X185,10X185)
(4S) < mobility exercise:back rotator (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
banded machine press 25B(10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)
(4S) < mobility exercise:upper rotator(10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
cable upper flies (10X35,10X35,10X35,10X35,10X35,10X35)
(6S) < single banded flies 25B (10,10,10,10)


----------



## TeddyBear

Congrats on the max incentive though. Sure they lower the bar, but you kept pace with professionals who SHOULD be fit as a qualification.


----------



## The Phoenix

dted23 said:


> Congrats on the max incentive though. Sure they lower the bar, but you kept pace with professionals who SHOULD be fit as a qualification.



They were cool guys though. I was able to network with them and get the help I needed to obtain the required stakeholders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, DB=dumbbell, BB=barbell, CB=cattle bells, PU+push-ups,  < = linking with previous)
1. Biceps
standing BB curls (10X60,10X60,10X60,10X60)
(4S) < hammer curls (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
reverse grip BB curl (15X30,15X30,15X30,15X30)
(4S) < reverse grip curl (10X40,10X40,10X40,10X40)


2. Triceps
(4S) skull crushers and burn-outs (10/10X80,10/10X80,10/10X80,10/10X80)
sphynx PU (15,15,15,15)
single DB extensions (10X20,10X20,10X25,10X25)
(4S) <reverse grip extension (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4) hammer extension (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 5/12/2022 - I have to admit although I logged, I had notfollow-through with Wednesday's arm workout and came up with another arm workout.  Tonight's session was with trainer and he's always looking for ways to shock my muscles.*

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, EH=eccentric hooks, CB=cattle bells, DS=Drop-set B= banded, E/C=eccentric/concentric, DB=dumbbell, WU=warm up. BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

back
BO DB rows (12X40,14X40,16X40,20X40)
(4S) < leaning forward swing backs (14X20,18X20,22X20,26X20)
single arm land-mines (13X75,13X75,13X75,13X75)
supinated grip mid-wide pull-up (failure, failure,failure,failure)
standing cable pull-down (10X100,10X100,10X100,10X100)
(4S) < standing cable rows (failure {26-30} X100, failureX100, failureX100, failureX100)
25B banded row (20X25B,20X25B,20X25B,20X25B)
(4S) < horizontally planked pull-ups (12,12,12,12)
(cool down) 1 Minute timed supinated grip (pull-up hang)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover, DB=dumbbell, DL= dead lifts GM=Good mornings, OH=overhead, < = linking with previous)


shoulders
            rear shoulder press  (10x95,10x95,10x95)
(3S) < lat rotator cuff (10X5,10X10,10X10)
           front shoulder press  (10x135,10x145,10X145)
(3S) < vert rotator cuff (10X5,10X5,10X5)
          DB front delt  (10X20,10X20,10X20,10X20)
< laying DB rear delt (10X15,10X15,10X15,10X15)
(4H) < upright rows (10X95,10X95,10X95,10X95)
lat raises (neutral grip) (10X20,10X20,10X20,10X20)
< lat raises (supinated grip) (10X15,10X15,10X15,10X15)
(4H) < shrugs (15X185,15X185,15X185,15X185)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, DB=dumbbell, DL=dead-lift, CB=cattle bells, < = linking with previous)

quads
single leg press/calf raise (10/15/25X90,10/15/25X90,10/15/25X180,10/15/25X180)
(4H) < single leg forward lunge (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
(4) seated calf raise (15/30X115,15/30X115,15/30X115,15/30X115)
single leg ext/double leg ext  (15/50X40/45, 15/50X40/45, 15/50X40/45, 15/50X40/45)
(4H) < sissy squat (8,8,8,8)
adductor (15X140, 15X140, 15X140, 15X140)
angled calf raise (20X210, 20X210, 20X210, 20X210)
(4S) < outer adductors (20X120, 20X120, 20X125, 20X130)


----------



## The Phoenix

My trainer did a very core-centered hamstring/lower back session.

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, EH=eccentric hooks, CB=cattle bells, DS=Drop-set B= banded, E/C=eccentric/concetric, DB=dumbbell, RDL=romanian DL, WU=warm up. BO=bentover < = linking with previous)


Hamstrings/lower back

WU modified Nordic curls 85B (10x85B, 10x85B, 10x85B)
3S)  resistant leg curl (10x45B)
Banded squats (8x85B, 8x85B, 8x85B, 8x85B, 8x85B)
(5S) < Hip-thrusters (25x50, 20x100, 15X120,1 0x140,  5x160)
DB RDL (12x65,12x70, 12x75,12x80)
(4S) < Str8 leg DL (failurex90, (failurex90, (failurex90,  (failurex90)
Pendulum swings (15x90,15x90,20X90)
Kick backs (10,10,10)
(3S ) < Pendulum kicks (10,10,10)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, <#>B=Banded weight equiv., OH=overhead, DB=dumbbells, < = linking with previous)


chest
 resistant machine press 25B(10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)
(4S) < lat rotator cuff (10X5,10X10, 10X10,10X10)
laying DB pullovers (10X70,10X70,10X70, 10X70,10X70)
(4S) < vert rotator cuff (10X5,10X10, 10X10,10X10)
DB flies  (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
(4S) < verticle plate press (8X25,8X25,8X25,10X25)


----------



## The Phoenix

*Trainer had be do pre-exhaustion/hypertropy training.*

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, EH=eccentric hooks, CB=cattle bells, DS=Drop-set B= banded, E/C=eccentric/concetric, DB=dumbbell, WU=warm up. PU= pushup, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)


Shoulders
WU narrow-banded front delts (12X45B,12X45B,12X45B,12X45B)
< WU narrow-banded front delts (12X45B,12X45B,12X45B,12X45B)
(2H) << WU narrow-banded front delts (12X45B,12X45B,12X45B,12X45B)
front delts (15X15, 12X15, 12X15, 12X15)
< side laterals (15X15, 12X15, 12X15, 12X15)
(4H) < DB press (failX40, failX40, failX40, failX40)
upright press (12X70, 10X80, 10X90, 10X100, failX70)
< clenched front delts (12X15, 12X15, 12X15,  12X15)

Triceps
(4H) < standing cable tricep ext (15X70, 12X80, 12X90, 12X10, failX70)
Single DB Skullkrushers (12X15, 12X15, 12X15, 12X15,)
(4S) < Single DB french curl (failX25, failX25, failX25, failX25,)
elevated feet PU (failX0, failX25, failX45,)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

Back
cable row (12X120,12X120,12X120,12X120)
(4S) < standing cable pull-down (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
 standing 45B resistant pulls  (10X40,10X40,10X40,10X40)
cable rear delts (12X30,12X30,12X30,12X30)
(4S) < 45B banded rear delt extension (10,10,10,10)
rear delt on pec-dec (10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)


----------



## The Phoenix

*My trainer had me loading quads as part of our continue bodybuilding workout regiment.  After the heavy loading from the first real sets of workout that included banded/resistant squats with safety bar.  He had me going so low that the safety bar handles would touch my knees.  All that time under press and tension, agitated a tendon/ligament injury I had from 1996/1997 during my Tae Kwon Do days of snapping front kicks.  He stopped his loaded working to focus on rehabilitation and the workout is as follows: *

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, EH=eccentric hooks, CB=cattle bells, DS=Drop-set B= banded, E/C=eccentric/concentric, DB=dumbbell, WU=warm up. BO=bent-over < = linking with previous)

quads

WU close leg squat w/safety bar (12X45,12X45)
(2S) < flexed quad seated hold (on wall)(30s,30s)
45B close leg squat w/safety bar (12X95,12X95, 12X95,12X95)
(4S) < flexed quad seated hold (40s,40s,50s,50s)
banded foot curls (for back of knee) (10,10,10,10)
< front plate foot curls (back of knee) (10,10,10,10)
(4H) < standing cable leg ext (12X17,12X17,12X17, 12X17)
double leg press (25X90,25X90,25X90,25X90)
(4S) < 85B lunging hip-flexors (12,12,12,12)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, DB=dumbbell, BB=barbell, CB=cattle bells, PU+push-ups,  < = linking with previous)
1. Biceps
machine curls (10X60,10X60,10X60,10X60)
(4S) < hammer curls (10X30,10X30, 10X30,10X30)
reverse grip BB curl (15X30,15X30, 15X30,15X30)
(4S) < forearm curl (10X30,10X30, 10X30,10X30)


2. Triceps
hammer extension (10X70,10X70, 10X70,10X70)
(4S) < machine dips (narrow) (12X70,12X70, 12X70,12X70)
single DB extensions (10X20,10X25, 10X25,10X30)
(4S) < reverse grip extension (10X30,10X30, 10X30,10X30)
(4S) skull crushers/burn-outs (10/10X70,10/10X70,10/10X70,8/8X70)
cable pull-downs (ropes) (10X50,10X50, 10X50,10X50)
(4S) < cable curls (ropes) (10X50,10X50, 10X50,10X50)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, DB=dumbell, DL=deadlift, CB=cattle bells, B=banded, GM=good mornings, < = linking with previous)

hamstrings

laying leg curl-S(10X60,10X65,10X65,10X70)
(4S) < kick backs (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
seated leg curl (10X60,10X65,10X65,10X65)
< glute ext (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
(4H) < calf curl (aux) (10X5,10X5,10X5,10X5)
inner adductor (15X120,15X120,15X120,15X120)
(4S) < outer adductor (20X130,20X130, 20X130,20X130)
stiff-legged DL (10X145,15X160, 15X170,15X170)
(4S) < outer quad lunge (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)

calves

(4) seated calf raise (10X140,10X140, 10X140,10X140)
angled calf raise (20X210,20X210, 20X210,20X210)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

Back
(4) lat pull-down (12X100,12X100, 12X100,12X100)
cable row (12X130,12X130,12X130,12X130)
(4S) < standing cable pull-down (10X50, 10X50,10X50,10X50)
lat raises (supinated grip) (10X15, 10X15, 10X15, 10X15)
(4S) < standing 35B resistant pulls  (10X35B,10X35B,10X35B,10X35B)
(4) BO barbell row (15X135,15X135, 15X135,15X135)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, EH=eccentric hooks, CB=cattle bells, DS=Drop-set B= banded, E/C=eccentric/concetric, DB=dumbbell, WU=warm up. BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

chest
WU wide chest resist pull (12X45B,12X45B ,12X45B)
< WU resistant banded press (12X45B, 12X45B ,12X45B)
(3H) < WU vert CB press (12X15,12X15, 12X15)
45B Resistant DB press (25X30,20X30, 18X45, 20X45, 12X55, 14X55, 8X60, 10X60)
(8S) < standing plate press (12X25,14X25, 12X25,14X25,12X25,14X25, 12X25,14X25)
Smith narrow grip standing press (12/burnX70/50)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, DB=dumbbell, BB=barbell, CB=cattle bells, PU+push-ups,  < = linking with previous)
1. Biceps
machine curls (10X60,10X60,10X60,10X60)
(4S) < hammer curls (10X30,10X30, 10X30,10X30)
reverse grip BB curl (15X50,15X50, 15X50,15X50)
(4S) < forearm curl (10X40,10X40, 10X40,10X40)


2. Triceps
(4) single DB extensions (10X20,10X25, 10X25,10X30)
(4) skull crushers and burn-outs (10/10X80,10/10X80,10/10X80,10/10X80)


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> *My trainer had me loading quads as part of our continue bodybuilding workout regiment.  After the heavy loading from the first real sets of workout that included banded/resistant squats with safety bar.  He had me going so low that the safety bar handles would touch my knees.  All that time under press and tension, agitated a tendon/ligament injury I had from 1996/1997 during my Tae Kwon Do days of snapping front kicks.  He stopped his loaded working to focus on rehabilitation and the workout is as follows: *
> 
> Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, EH=eccentric hooks, CB=cattle bells, DS=Drop-set B= banded, E/C=eccentric/concentric, DB=dumbbell, WU=warm up. BO=bent-over < = linking with previous)
> 
> quads
> 
> WU close leg squat w/safety bar (12X45,12X45)
> (2S) < flexed quad seated hold (on wall)(30s,30s)
> 45B close leg squat w/safety bar (12X95,12X95, 12X95,12X95)
> (4S) < flexed quad seated hold (40s,40s,50s,50s)
> banded foot curls (for back of knee) (10,10,10,10)
> < front plate foot curls (back of knee) (10,10,10,10)
> (4H) < standing cable leg ext (12X17,12X17,12X17, 12X17)
> double leg press (25X90,25X90,25X90,25X90)
> (4S) < 85B lunging hip-flexors (12,12,12,12)


Honestly, your trainer is a moron. You should get rid of him. His stupid workouts make zero sense and he’s injuring you. 

Pre-exhaustion hypertrophy training???

No. It looks like zumba with a barbell. Are you getting results? I know you’re reading along in the @TeddyBear log. @RiR0 has him on the right track now. All the extra bullshit volume is chopped out. You need to do the same. Training shouldn’t lead to injury. Your trainer was irresponsible. Sorry to hear that you had to go thru that.


----------



## tonyapples

The Phoenix said:


> My journal is more of a plan to achieve a goal, therefore, I log/input into my journal the night before or in the morning before the day is starting and it gets done.  My eating and supplementation varies vary little day-by-day and it's not so much work for me as I am great with time management.
> 
> Diet (Breakfast/Filler Meal/Lunch/Dinner)
> B: 3 strips Turkey Bacon, 2 eggs OE cooked w/ghee, coffee
> F: Lean ground beef picadillo burrito w/rice & raw spinach, juice
> L:  Chicken alfredo bow-tie with baby portabellos, tea
> F: Lamb (gyros) kisra with fresh spinach
> D: Swai w/thai sauce, white rice w/low sodium soy, verts w/ghee, juice
> 
> Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)
> 
> BCAA
> Protein
> L-arginine
> L-glutamine
> Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)
> 
> Biceps
> 
> (4) Preacher curls
> (4) Hammer curls
> (4) Reverse grip curls
> (4) Forearms
> 
> Triceps
> 
> (4/4) Single arm tricep extension
> (4) Hammer extension
> (4) Reverse grip extension
> (4) Skullz




In regards to your supplements what about zinc and magnesium have you tried those and if so have you noticed any positive impact other than more expensive urine


----------



## The Phoenix

tonyapples said:


> In regards to your supplements what about zinc and magnesium have you tried those and if so have you noticed any positive impact other than more expensive urine



At the moment not taking anything other than multi-vitamins and glutamine. At the moment I am recalibrating my body after taking some time off and taking it easy in the gym. 

I have taken magnesium and CoQ as well as flaxseed oil and omega 3 in the past as well as 14 week cycles with intermittent 2 month breaks in between to recalibrate. I use HCG and clomiphen/tanoxiohen in a 2 week PCT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Trainer says I am coming in stronger since our focus over the last year was key to getting stronger joints. Still focusing on that while then introducing growth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 5/27/2022 - It's been a mediocre week for me.  I haven't been as motivate along with some minor soreness across most of my back and ribcage from a training session with trainer 2 thursdays ago.  Let my trainer know I need to start a coast to get my eating up.  I eat more on a coast to bring the weight back up.  Also, my buddy @Toro recommends I also jump on TRT, even if it is just to coast, with at least 1cc per week of test 400. *

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover, DB=dumbbell, DL= dead lifts GM=Good mornings, OH=overhead, < = linking with previous)

shoulders
            rear shoulder press  (10x95,10x95, 10x95)
(3S) < lat rotator cuff (10X5,10X10,10X10)
           front shoulder press  (10x135,10x135, 10X135)
(3S) < vert rotator cuff (10X5,10X5,10X5)
 machine front delt (10X30,10X30, 10X30,10X30)
(4S) < machine lat raise (10X50,10X50, 10X50,10X50)
upright rows (10X95,10X95,10X95,10X95)
(4S) < Str8 arm OH pulls (8X30,8X30, 8X30,8X30)
front shrugs (12X225,12X225, 12X225,12X225)
 (4S) < lat raise (supinated) rear delt (12X15, 12X15,12X15,12X15)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover, DB=dumbbell, DL= dead lifts GM=Good mornings, < = linking with previous)

legs
single leg ext/double leg ext  Super(15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45,15/50X40/45)
(4H) > Bulgarian split lunge (10X50,10X50, 10X50,10X50)
 laying leg-curls (10X65,10X65,10X65,10X65)
(4S) < outer quad centric-lunge (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
seated leg curls (12X70,12X70,12X70,12X70)
(4H) < sissy squats (8,8,8,8)
inner adductors (15x120,15x120, 15x120,15x120)
(4S) < outer adductors (15x130,15x130, 15x130,20x130)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, EH=eccentric hooks, CB=cattle bells, DS=Drop-set B= banded, E/C=eccentric/concentric, EH=eccentric hooks, DB=dumbbell, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

Chest
flat press (Rounder 1;inner/middle/outer-8E/CX145EH/95, 8E/CX145EH/95,8X145EH/95) (Round 2;inner/middle/outer), (Rounder 2;inner/middle/outer-4E/8CX155EH/95,4E/8CX155EH/95, 4E/8CX155EH/95)
(3S) < lateral motion rotator cuff (10X5, 10X10,10X10,10X10)
(3S) < vert. motion rotator cuff (10X5,10X10, 10X10,10X10)
narrow pullovers (10X70,10X70, 10X70,10X70)
(4S) < vert. plate press (8X25,8X25, 8X25,8X25)


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> *From 5/27/2022 - It's been a mediocre week for me.  I haven't been as motivate along with some minor soreness across most of my back and ribcage from a training session with trainer 2 thursdays ago.  Let my trainer know I need to start a coast to get my eating up.  I eat more on a coast to bring the weight back up.  Also, my buddy @Toro recommends I also jump on TRT, even if it is just to coast, with at least 1cc per week of test 400. *
> 
> Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover, DB=dumbbell, DL= dead lifts GM=Good mornings, OH=overhead, < = linking with previous)
> 
> shoulders
> rear shoulder press  (10x95,10x95, 10x95)
> (3S) < lat rotator cuff (10X5,10X10,10X10)
> front shoulder press  (10x135,10x135, 10X135)
> (3S) < vert rotator cuff (10X5,10X5,10X5)
> machine front delt (10X30,10X30, 10X30,10X30)
> (4S) < machine lat raise (10X50,10X50, 10X50,10X50)
> upright rows (10X95,10X95,10X95,10X95)
> (4S) < Str8 arm OH pulls (8X30,8X30, 8X30,8X30)
> front shrugs (12X225,12X225, 12X225,12X225)
> (4S) < lat raise (supinated) rear delt (12X15, 12X15,12X15,12X15)


I know you get pissed at me all the time but your trainer isn’t doing anything for you. He fucked up your knees with the stupid SSB with handles near floor. And now you have soreness across your back and rib cage from 2 weeks ago. That guy is a butcher. 

That’s not what training is supposed to do. Remember, soreness doesn’t mean muscle growth. Your workouts are laid out wrong. All that extra volume doesn’t do anything. It’s going to make you sore from the lactic acid buildup but it’s not making you stronger or bigger. Everytime I see someone post that they feel “crippled” or “terribly sore” I want to strangle them.

Please do a little research or get a new trainer. You’re going to get seriously injured with this guy and that will set you back to square one. Read @TeddyBear log. He’s on the right track now and you’re going to see him really progressing.


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I know you get pissed at me all the time but your trainer isn’t doing anything for you. He fucked up your knees with the stupid SSB with handles near floor. And now you have soreness across your back and rib cage from 2 weeks ago. That guy is a butcher.
> 
> That’s not what training is supposed to do. Remember, soreness doesn’t mean muscle growth. Your workouts are laid out wrong. All that extra volume doesn’t do anything. It’s going to make you sore from the lactic acid buildup but it’s not making you stronger or bigger. Everytime I see someone post that they feel “crippled” or “terribly sore” I want to strangle them.
> 
> Please do a little research or get a new trainer. You’re going to get seriously injured with this guy and that will set you back to square one. Read @TeddyBear log. He’s on the right track now and you’re going to see him really progressing.



Me get pissed? Brother, you will learn I have the patience and coolness of a spirit guide. Jk, I am slow to anger. 

I’ve been talking to him and we are gonna look at something’s and revisit them. He is a good trainer, as I’ve been training with him since March of last year. I had made significant improvement with him prior to surgery. We are trying to dial it down but he also asked if I was jumping on gear. 

The right-side core/lower pec injury is not from training with my trainer. I can’t recall how I got it but I am thinking I might have injured myself doing pull-overs or skull-krushers? I honestly don’t recall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Human_Backhoe

The Phoenix said:


> I also jump on TRT, even if it is just to coast, with at least 1cc per week of test 400



This is a cycle lol. 

Trt is usually a great idea as we age. Personally I am on 125mg every week and that puts me at the upper end of psychological reference range.


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> Me get pissed? Brother, you will learn I have the patience and coolness of a spirit guide. Jk, I am slow to anger.
> 
> I’ve been talking to him and we are gonna look at something’s and revisit them. He is a good trainer, as I’ve been training with him since March of last year. I had made significant improvement with him prior to surgery. We are trying to dial it down but he also asked if I was jumping on gear.
> 
> The right-side core/lower pec injury is not from training with my trainer. I can’t recall how I got it but I am thinking I might have injured myself doing pull-overs or skull-krushers? I honestly don’t recall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


He’s a good trainer? Nothing about what he’s had you do yo begin with says he’s even competent at exercise selection and execution.


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> He’s a good trainer? Nothing about what he’s had you do yo begin with says he’s even competent at exercise selection and execution.



I’ll bring it up in tonight’s training. I’ve been worn out and not being very effective in the gym. He does like to “make me pay” and I’ve already told him “I’m not one of those dudes that throws up heavy weight. My focus is on form”. I’ll take it up on myself to bring those up and ask him if he knows what he is doing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> I’ll bring it up in tonight’s training. I’ve been worn out and not being very effective in the gym. He does like to “make me pay” and I’ve already told him “I’m not one of those dudes that throws up heavy weight. My focus is on form”. I’ll take it up on myself to bring those up and ask him if he knows what he is doing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh brother. Your trainer. SMH. 

Like I said, soreness and fatigue doesn’t equal muscle growth. He’s just grinding you. It’s not the way to do it. Up the intensity and shorten those Zumba classes up. You’ll be happier with the end result. 

It’s “training”. He’s got you “exercising”. There’s a difference. Training is something you do to attain your goals. Exercising is what Soccer Moms and guys like MindlessWork do. That’s why they always look the same month after month. 

Fatigue and constant soreness also leads to injuries. Your body adjusts and the smaller muscles try to make up for the work that the big muscle groups can no longer do. Injuries are BIG setbacks.


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh brother. Your trainer. SMH.
> 
> Like I said, soreness and fatigue doesn’t equal muscle growth. He’s just grinding you. It’s not the way to do it. Up the intensity and shorten those Zumba classes up. You’ll be happier with the end result.
> 
> It’s “training”. He’s got you “exercising”. There’s a difference. Training is something you do to attain your goals. Exercising is what Soccer Moms and guys like MindlessWork do. That’s why they always look the same month after month.
> 
> Fatigue and constant soreness also leads to injuries. Your body adjusts and the smaller muscles try to make up for the work that the big muscle groups can no longer do. Injuries are BIG setbacks.



Thank you. I’ll suggest the last sentence in your second paragraph (upping intensity) & see his response, referencing the second paragraph, in general. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Before I share what was discussed with my coach, I first want to thank @BigBaldBeardGuy and @RiR0 for their input and want to apologize to them for the times I have talked down to them.  Do I think they are harsh at times, yes, but I also know that their persistence in providing their opinions eventually help with self-introspection.  I know these two guys bring a lot of controversy because of their approach but I will validate the value they bring to the site.  There's many of you who have mixed feelings about them, but once you get over that hump; I'd rather have value them than to have negative energy created for nothing.

I explained to my coach that I had dropped 15 lbs in 4 days after the surgery (went from 189 to 175) and then considering that my diet was altered, yet my body, coming off a 16 week cycle went into a sub-stasis (atrophy similar to coming out of a coma) condition, weak tendons and ligaments coupled with muscled catabolization and hypertrophy training (as we were prior to the surgery in April).  We had communicated goals but we have never communicated the side effects post surgery.  He now understands why I was getting injured and lethargic.  basically my joints and ligaments didn't have the resistant or counteraction to continue the stimulation, the muscles just shut down.  Starting up again with the previous training, we just took for granted that a basic molar implant wasn't a big deal, when in reality it was.  The sudden weight drop and the strict diet of what i was able to eat along with a lot of other aggregate aggravations made my overall recovery counterintuitive.

We modified to linear training and basic intensity movements.


----------



## The Phoenix

After discussing my training issues, my coach and I decided to revise training to linear and basic intensity training. Thanks to the help of some forum members for helping bring this to discussion and helping me address it.

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, EH=eccentric hooks, CB=cattle bells, DS=Drop-set B= banded, E/C=eccentric/concentric, EH=eccentric hooks, DB=dumbbell, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

Linear Training & Basic Fundamental movement​
BO row 25x20, 30x20, 35x20
< DB Ski 20x15, 25x15, 30x15
(3H) << Rear felt fly 20x15, 25x15, 30x15
(3) 3-4 Sec Eccentric BO row 12x55, 12x55, 12x55
Supported modified pull-ups 21, 25
(2S) 1 minute close-grip static pull
(1) Smith machine rack pulls dropset 16/14/12/10X225
Banded lat pull 15,15
(2S) < Static lat hold 30s,30s


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Freshen me up to speed here, what kind of surgery did you have? You said a molar implant, do you mean like a dental implant?

I don't see how someone could lose 15 lbs in 4 days, that just seems crazy to me. What was your recovery period like for this?

Hope you get through this.


----------



## The Phoenix

CohibaRobusto said:


> Freshen me up to speed here, what kind of surgery did you have? You said a molar implant, do you mean like a dental implant?
> 
> I don't see how someone could lose 15 lbs in 4 days, that just seems crazy to me. What was your recovery period like for this?
> 
> Hope you get through this.


that was back in February.  my trainer is familiar with what happens with a sudden drop.  You diet is altered, your body shuts down, then to have to deal with a limited diet.  As a result, ligaments and tendons lose their strength.  

I burnt out in tonight's training, but I was not feeling drained from the previous hypertrophy training.  We had resumed the way we were without considering all the complications.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Wow. I have had 3 dental implants. I didn't have any kind of setback that I can remember from them. Maybe I was lucky?


----------



## The Phoenix

CohibaRobusto said:


> Wow. I have had 3 dental implants. I didn't have any kind of setback that I can remember from them. Maybe I was lucky?


What did you eat?  Did you lose weight as a result?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Probably had shakes and smoothies for a few days afterwards, chewed on the other side of my mouth after that. I've had 2 molars and one canine done.


----------



## The Phoenix

CohibaRobusto said:


> Probably had shakes and smoothies for a few days afterwards, chewed on the other side of my mouth after that. I've had 2 molars and one canine done.


My body has been through extremes worse than that in the past but I have come through it.  This shouldn't be an issue.  I also decided to hold off another month before I start my test cycle.


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> that was back in February.  my trainer is familiar with what happens with a sudden drop.  You diet is altered, your body shuts down, then to have to deal with a limited diet.  As a result, ligaments and tendons lose their strength.
> 
> I burnt out in tonight's training, but I was not feeling drained from the previous hypertrophy training.  We had resumed the way we were without considering all the complications.


Ligaments and tendons lose their strength? 
Huh? You had a dental implant in February.
This doesn’t make sense.
It literally shouldn’t take that long of eating and training to get strength and muscle back

I had Covid and lost 30lbs in 2 weeks because I could barely eat and I was back to where I was before in about 2 months

A molar implant isn’t a major life changing surgery


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> Ligaments and tendons lose their strength?
> Huh? You had a dental implant in February.
> This doesn’t make sense.
> It literally shouldn’t take that long of eating and training to get strength and muscle back
> 
> I had Covid and lost 30lbs in 2 weeks because I could barely eat and I was back to where I was before in about 2 months
> 
> A molar implant isn’t a major life changing surgery



On this one, I will beg to differ. You would have to experience the sudden drop in weight, the change of diet, the change in lifestyle for a couple months and most of all, my current condition. After discussing with him and him being witness to it helped piece it all together and make modification. The important thing is through communication, we were able to get to the bottom of it and rectify. 

I’m at peace with that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> On this one, I will beg to differ. You would have to experience the sudden drop in weight, the change of diet, the change in lifestyle for a couple months and most of all, my current condition. After discussing with him and him being witness to it helped piece it all together and make modification. The important thing is through communication, we were able to get to the bottom of it and rectify.
> 
> I’m at peace with that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Dusty Hanshaw was in a coma and went from almost 300lbs to around 200 and had to have help walking again and he’s recovered faster than your molar implant ordeal.


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> Dusty Hanshaw was in a coma and went from almost 300lbs to around 200 and had to have help walking again and he’s recovered faster than your molar implant ordeal.



Dusty henshaw must have a better autoimmune system. I unfortunately am not so lucky. I typically gauge myself against how I fared from previous health impediments against myself & don’t compare myself to how others have recovered. This recovery was worse that my last recovery from a previous implant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Basically my trainer said the same thing you are saying but after he took the time to hear me and piece the missing parts he was able to modify based on our findings and observations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

I wonder if some thing the doc had you on effected tendons or ligaments the way some compounds do like winnie or in my case that bullshit yk-11 i tried. Or if your diet was just so limited you weren't getting any where near enough protein and it wasn't converting ingested proteins over to collagen and elastin. Do you have issues with a Vitamin A, D or K deficiency ?


----------



## Test_subject

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh brother. Your trainer. SMH.
> 
> Like I said, soreness and fatigue doesn’t equal muscle growth. He’s just grinding you. It’s not the way to do it. Up the intensity and shorten those Zumba classes up. You’ll be happier with the end result.
> 
> It’s “training”. He’s got you “exercising”. There’s a difference. Training is something you do to attain your goals. Exercising is what Soccer Moms and guys like MindlessWork do. That’s why they always look the same month after month.
> 
> Fatigue and constant soreness also leads to injuries. Your body adjusts and the smaller muscles try to make up for the work that the big muscle groups can no longer do. Injuries are BIG setbacks.


Exactly. You could do line drills for three hours and barely be able to walk afterward, but it’s not going to result in much muscle growth.

You measure results by the results, not by how sore you are.

@The Phoenix after reading through this log, I’d be looking at a new trainer. Your guy is questionable.  He’s doing way too many things wrong.


----------



## The Phoenix

Test_subject said:


> Exactly. You could do line drills for three hours and barely be able to walk afterward, but it’s not going to result in much muscle growth.
> 
> You measure results by the results, not by how sore you are.
> 
> @The Phoenix after reading through this log, I’d be looking at a new trainer. Your guy is questionable.  He’s doing way too many things wrong.


Most of it was miscommunication and misunderstanding.  There's a lot of information not disclosed for discretion.  My coach, who I have seen and communicated with over the last year understand my situation.  

I see how the new training goes but so far I woke up early today, don't feel worn out, and have been eating a lot.  I am gonna craft my workout right now and head out.  I will eliminate the resistance and super-setting and focus more on intensity.


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, DB=dumbbell, BB=barbell, CB=cattle bells, PU+push-ups,  < = linking with previous)
1. Biceps
(4) standing BB curls (15X60,15X60,15X60,15X60)
(4) hammer curls (12X30,12X30, 12X30,12X30)
reverse grip BB curl (20X30,20X30, 20X30,15X30)

2. Triceps
(4) skull crushers and burn-outs (8/10X80,8/10X80, 8/10X80, 8/10X80)
(4) single DB extensions (10X20,10X20, 10X25,10X25)
(4) hammer extension (10X70,10X70, 10X70,10X70)


----------



## The Phoenix

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

I had a good pump. Just got out. Ran into “Coach Huey” & shared my workout plan with him based on our switch in training styles. He asked me if I had a good pump. I did and i noticed it. 

I am going to make a big meal tonight and eat.

Looking forward to better results now. Thanks to everyone for their input and opinions.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, DB=dumbbell, BB=barbell, CB=cattle bells, PU+push-ups,  < = linking with previous)
> 1. Biceps
> (4) standing BB curls (15X60,15X60,15X60,15X60)
> (4) hammer curls (12X30,12X30, 12X30,12X30)
> reverse grip BB curl (20X30,20X30, 20X30,15X30)
> 
> 2. Triceps
> (4) skull crushers and burn-outs (8/10X80,8/10X80, 8/10X80, 8/10X80)
> (4) single DB extensions (10X20,10X20, 10X25,10X25)
> (4) hammer extension (10X70,10X70, 10X70,10X70)


Even this isn’t good programming it’s a lot of wasted effort and junk volume. 
You don’t even need an arm day either.

Your trainer is wasting your time and money.


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> Even this isn’t good programming it’s a lot of wasted effort and junk volume.
> You don’t even need an arm day either.
> 
> Your trainer is wasting your time and money.



We normally don’t train arms either but I do them anyway.  

Edit - Fiscally, I’m not losing much if I am wasting time/money cos my work sponsors me through paid incentive on what I have to test for. He’s made sure I was ready for those as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, DB=dumbbell, BB=barbell, CB=cattle bells, PU+push-ups,  < = linking with previous)

Hamstrings/calf

Banded Knee (aux) 10X45B, 10X45B,10X45B,10X45B
< Banded Hip  (aux) 10X45B, 10X45B,10X45B,10X45B
4s < Leg press  1plate x20, 2platesx16, 3platesx12, 4platesx8
Kick backs 10,10,10,10
< Db stra8 leg dl 20x65,22x65, 22x65,22x65
( 4H) < Standing calf raises 20x65, 22x65,22x65,22x65
Pendulum swings 5/15x50, 5/15x50, 5/15x50


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover, DB=dumbbell, DL= dead lifts GM=Good mornings, OH=overhead, < = linking with previous)

shoulders
(3) rear shoulder press  (10x95,10x95, 10x135)
(3) front shoulder press  (10x135,10x135, 10X135)
(4) upright rows (10X95,10X95, 10X95,10X95)
machine front delt (10X30,10X30, 10X30,10X30)
(4S) < machine lat raise (10X55,10X55, 10X55,10X55)
front shrugs (15X225,15X225, 15X225,15X225)
(4S) < lat raise (supinated) rear delt (12X15, 12X15,12X15,12X15)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, EH=eccentric hooks, CB=cattle bells, DS=Drop-set B= banded, E/C=eccentric/concentric, DB=dumbbell, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

Chest
(4S) incline press (10X135,10X160, 10X185,10X185)
cable upper flies (10X35,10X35,10X35,10X35,10X35,10X35)
(6S) < single banded flies 25B (10,10,10,10)


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, EH=eccentric hooks, CB=cattle bells, DS=Drop-set B= banded, E/C=eccentric/concentric, DB=dumbbell, BO=bentover < = linking with previous)
> 
> Chest
> (4S) incline press (10X135,10X160, 10X185,10X185)
> cable upper flies (10X35,10X35,10X35,10X35,10X35,10X35)
> (6S) < single banded flies 25B (10,10,10,10)


Did you ask your trainer why he has you doing so many flies? 6 sets of 10?


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Did you ask your trainer why he has you doing so many flies? 6 sets of 10?


Those exercises are my objectives.  I am aiming for basic intensity training.  I am not overly super-setting as previously.  It help my joints' recovery time.  I am not so sore and feel more pumped during the training.


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> Those exercises are my objectives.  I am aiming for basic intensity training.  I am not overly super-setting as previously.  It help my joints' recovery time.  I am not so sore and feel more pumped during the training.


What is intensity training


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> What is intensity training



Basic exercises focussed intensively. Something a learned from a very swole Hawaiian bb many years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ

The Phoenix said:


> Basic exercises focussed intensively. Something a learned from a very swole Hawaiian bb many years ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Intensity is an ambiguous term. Do you mean intensity of EFFORT, or intensity of WEIGHT? 

People use that them interchangeabley, but they're not the same.


----------



## The Phoenix

CJ said:


> Intensity is an ambiguous term. Do you mean intensity of EFFORT, or intensity of WEIGHT?
> 
> People use that them interchangeabley, but they're not the same.



Intensity of effort, I.e. form, reps,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> Intensity of effort, I.e. form, reps,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


None of that is what intensity or effort means
Effort is how close you are to failure. 
Intensity how close you are to your 1rm 

What you’re doing is junk volume


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

RiR0 said:


> None of that is what intensity or effort means
> Effort is how close you are to failure.
> Intensity how close you are to your 1rm
> 
> What you’re doing is junk volume


But it’s easy!!!! A lot of guys would rather lift 30% lighter than they need to and then blame their “bad genetics”.


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> None of that is what intensity or effort means
> Effort is how close you are to failure.
> Intensity how close you are to your 1rm
> 
> What you’re doing is junk volume



What do you care about how I train? You’re so big of a butt munch I doubt if I take any of your advice seriously. 

But you are still free to follow me and waste your time by commenting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TODAY

The Phoenix said:


> What do you care about how I train? You’re so big of a butt munch I doubt if I take any of your advice seriously.
> 
> But you are still free to follow me and waste your time by commenting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


@RiR0 's post struck me as pretty straightforward constructive criticism.

It certainly wasn't a personal attack.

If you're not interested in learning, then just ignore the advice. No need to get huffy.


----------



## Test_subject

Let me first preface my comment by saying that this is not a personal attack. 

…But I absolutely hate the program that your trainer has you running. Your intensity is too low and your volume is too high with a seriously weird exercise selection. 

You do you but I almost guarantee that your results will be sub-par with this style of training.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> What do you care about how I train? You’re so big of a butt munch I doubt if I take any of your advice seriously.
> 
> But you are still free to follow me and waste your time by commenting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Geezus. You're really an ungrateful little cunt aren't you.

Guys are trying to help you.

Fuck it. Do your STUPID workouts and get fucking injured.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

TODAY said:


> @RiR0 's post struck me as pretty straightforward constructive criticism.
> 
> It certainly wasn't a personal attack.
> 
> If you're not interested in learning, then just ignore the advice. No need to get huffy.





Test_subject said:


> Let me first preface my comment by saying that this is not a personal attack.
> 
> …But I absolutely hate the program that your trainer has you running. Your intensity is too low and your volume is too high with a seriously weird exercise selection.
> 
> You do you but I almost guarantee that your results will be sub-par with this style of training.


It's that time of the month. He's having his little mensies this morning


----------



## The Phoenix

TODAY said:


> @RiR0 's post struck me as pretty straightforward constructive criticism.
> 
> It certainly wasn't a personal attack.
> 
> If you're not interested in learning, then just ignore the advice. No need to get huffy.



He didn’t strike a nerve. It was in reference to another post that has nothing to do with training. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It's that time of the month. He's having his little mensies this morning



I have no issues with you nor your advice. I have issues when someone gives advice and is later fake about it and continues to be an @$$hole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It's that time of the month. He's having his little mensies this morning



Like I said I have no issues with you, but why do you have to hold his dick every time he goes to the bathroom. He can speak for himself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RiR0

You look like shit. You’ve never looked decent. 
You don’t know how to diet and train. 
I’m positive your gear is fake or you just have as bad of a response as Intel. 
You look like an aids victim tbh and with your bad recovery from a simple dental surgery I don’t think it’s far from the truth
I just hate to see people waste their time. 
Your trainer? He’s a fucking joke.
I’ll be on your ass everytime I see you giving advice with a picture to show what kind of physique is giving advice. 
I’m a butt munch? You’re a bitch who looks like a melted candle. 
Can’t wait for you to look worse in 2 months


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> I have no issues with you nor your advice. I have issues when someone gives advice and is later fake about it and continues to be an @$$hole.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Fake? I was never fake about anything you little weak bitch
What is fake is claiming you ever didn’t look like shit and your excuses


----------



## Yano

TP ya know I've followed ya since I got here , asked questions , was confused by some things you explained and why you did them. But if something isn't getting you to where you want to be maybe it's time for a solid change of protocol. 

I am a stubborn , pig headed ignorant fuck I had been running Juggernaut for over a year when I came here spinning my wheels in place and after starting the log I had guys asking me just what they are asking you. WTF you doin that for ? Bradford Presses ? ... round after round of junk ,, WTF ? ... It was hard to hear even if inside I knew they were right. 

At first I shut it all out , basically gave the but I like it , it works for me you do you answers. What brought me around was wanting to succeed at what my dream and finally opening my eyes to who was giving me advice. 

Guys that warm up with my maxes were taking time out of their day to give me lifting tips , lift advice , form help. Dudes that are so far above me on the evolutionary scale as lifters I'm a guppy in a pond of sharks. 

Dudes that were leaner than I have ever been were offering to look at my diet , my training , offering cooking tips , how to eat , what to eat, even when to eat LOL I had been so stupid thinking I knew what I was doing. 

So even if some of it comes off in a tone that might not be ideal in what ever moment. It shows that folks see potential in what you do , want to see you succeed in your dream and care enough to help. 

PS - I've worked with sports trainers since I was school age through the Athletic Congress which turned into USA Track n Field, Shot , Disc , Hammer and now PL , in my humble opinion as just a dude with a cup of coffee and a bong , the trainer you got is a bit touched in the head and maybe reads too many ebooks. 

😃 👍 💐


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> TP ya know I've followed ya since I got here , asked questions , was confused by some things you explained and why you did them. But if something isn't getting you to where you want to be maybe it's time for a solid change of protocol.
> 
> I am a stubborn , pig headed ignorant fuck I had been running Juggernaut for over a year when I came here spinning my wheels in place and after starting the log I had guys asking me just what they are asking you. WTF you doin that for ? Bradford Presses ? ... round after round of junk ,, WTF ? ... It was hard to hear even if inside I knew they were right.
> 
> At first I shut it all out , basically gave the but I like it , it works for me you do you answers. What brought me around was wanting to succeed at what my dream and finally opening my eyes to who was giving me advice.
> 
> Guys that warm up with my maxes were taking time out of their day to give me lifting tips , lift advice , form help. Dudes that are so far above me on the evolutionary scale as lifters I'm a guppy in a pond of sharks.
> 
> Dudes that were leaner than I have ever been were offering to look at my diet , my training , offering cooking tips , how to eat , what to eat, even when to eat LOL I had been so stupid thinking I knew what I was doing.
> 
> So even if some of it comes off in a tone that might not be ideal in what ever moment. It shows that folks see potential in what you do , want to see you succeed in your dream and care enough to help.
> 
> PS - I've worked with sports trainers since I was school age through the Athletic Congress which turned into USA Track n Field, Shot , Disc , Hammer and now PL , in my humble opinion as just a dude with a cup of coffee and a bong , the trainer you got is a bit touched in the head and maybe reads too many ebooks.



I appreciate all the advice people have provided. What I don’t like is when someone gives advice and is fake about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> I appreciate all the advice people have provided. What I don’t like is when someone gives advice and is fake about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I could understand that , but I don't think any one has given fake advice or been out of character. Just folks get hot quick. 

Think everyone just needs a huge deep breath , loosen the sphincters a bit n smoke one !


----------



## TODAY

The Phoenix said:


> I appreciate all the advice people have provided. What I don’t like is when someone gives advice and is fake about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Was there a particular bit that you found to be disingenuous?


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> I appreciate all the advice people have provided. What I don’t like is when someone gives advice and is fake about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Show one time I was fake about it and I’ll send you $100


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> Like I said I have no issues with you, but why do you have to hold his dick every time he goes to the bathroom. He can speak for himself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I’m not holding his dick. 

I respect what he says. I like the way he says it. It’s the same blunt way that I say things and I can totally see his frustration because that’s how I feel and write. 

What @Yano wrote is right. And I tell my kids similar. You WANT people yelling at you. That means they care. The minute you don’t hear anything is when you know that everyone stopped caring. 

Would you feel better if this log went back to the way it was? You posting your workouts and guys brainlessly hitting the like button because they’re simply offering positive encouragement but nothing else?

If your “trainer” is really you, then don’t take offense, simply do some reading and modify. If your trainer is a real live “professional” then fire him and get someone else. There are plenty to chose from and you’re not doing that guy any favors. He needs to know hes fucking up. Maybe it’ll make him a better trainer for the next guys.


----------



## PZT

maybe once a member does not want to take advise or is ok with the way they train we just all leave them alone and find someone else to help? Just an idea, or is the intention that they disregard the advise and then we plan to stick around and flame them?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

PZT said:


> maybe once a member does not want to take advise or is ok with the way they train we just all leave them alone and find someone else to help? Just an idea, or is the intention that they disregard the advise and then we plan to stick around and flame them?


Nope. No intention to flame anyone. Read back some posts. We made suggestions, he spoke with his trainer, he supposedly made changes, TP thanked us. And then the new workouts still have junk volume and silly stuff so we pointed it out again is all. I figured there might have been confusion. If @The Phoenix is happy doing what he’s doing I’ll fuck off out of his thread.


----------



## The Phoenix

@PZT I don't claim to have all the answers.  I am still learning how my body continues to change.  I listen to what @BBBG and @Riro have told me in the past.  I am working through my injuries and aiming to strengthen my joints.  i am seeing progress and so far I am not quick to make any judgement calls.  It's only been a week or so since I modified my training and it would be imprudent to make any conclusive calls.


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> Show one time I was fake about it and I’ll send you $100


you demonstrate it when you act immaturely.  I have refrained from talking down to you and will on occasion agree with most of your posts.  I carry myself with dignity and respect by working to be constructive with each other.


----------



## The Phoenix

The Phoenix said:


> you demonstrate it when you act immaturely.  I have refrained from talking down to you and will on occasion agree with most of your posts.  I carry myself with dignity and respect by working to be constructive with each other.


 case in point, Sampy's thread (what is a woman), he is exactly like you guys, (*that is a positive observation*); and by that I mean he knows how to stir up a conversation.  You make a foolish judgement call as you often do based on how I respond to someone.  You read too much into it.


----------



## PZT

The Phoenix said:


> @PZT I don't claim to have all the answers.  I am still learning how my body continues to change.  I listen to what @BBBG and @Riro have told me in the past.  I am working through my injuries and aiming to strengthen my joints.  i am seeing progress and so far I am not quick to make any judgement calls.  It's only been a week or so since I modified my training and it would be imprudent to make any conclusive calls.


I would just say there are many established programs out there that you could run rather then going through the “find what works for you” process. I am always following and hope the best for you bro


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> you demonstrate it when you act immaturely.  I have refrained from talking down to you and will on occasion agree with most of your posts.  I carry myself with dignity and respect by working to be constructive with each other.


Immaturely? Wrong. I’m straight forward because I’m talking to adults not children. 

That’s not fake. It’s honest. 
You want fake because you’re too soft to handle the truth


----------



## The Phoenix

PZT said:


> I would just say there are many established programs out there that you could run rather then going through the “find what works for you” process. I am always following and hope the best for you bro



thank you man. right now, my goal is to be where I was before the surgery.


----------



## PZT

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Nope. No intention to flame anyone. Read back some posts. We made suggestions, he spoke with his trainer, he supposedly made changes, TP thanked us. And then the new workouts still have junk volume and silly stuff so we pointed it out again is all. I figured there might have been confusion. If @The Phoenix is happy doing what he’s doing I’ll fuck off out of his thread.


I’ve followed it just seems like an on going trend the last month or so. So threads I can not even read any more because they all become the same. I do agree with what you and Riro say. In saying that I believe the musicale failure, too set, back off set method isn’t for everyone. It is the the most optimal to be a juicy fker but if you can not achieve that true muscular failure within those two sets of the target muscle it will not be effected. Some individuals do need the volume because they can just not perceive what that is unless a experience person runs them through it.


----------



## RiR0

PZT said:


> I’ve followed it just seems like an on going trend the last month or so. So threads I can not even read any more because they all become the same. I do agree with what you and Riro say. In saying that I believe the musicale failure, too set, back off set method isn’t for everyone. It is the the most optimal to be a juicy fker but if you can not achieve that true muscular failure within those two sets of the target muscle it will not be effected. Some individuals do need the volume because they can just not perceive what that is unless a experience person runs them through it.


I agree not everybody has the skill yet to achieve muscular failure. 
But nobody is growing from junk volume or doing what I see a lot of people do. 
Meadows didn’t do top set back off set, I’m currently doing dc. 
I’m not only advocating top set training.


----------



## RiR0

An example that’s not top set or rest pause. 
Aim for 3x8 with a movement and when you get 3x8 up the weight the next week. 
There’s a lot of ways to train effectively but it has to be progressive and not eat into recovery with junk volume. 
Effective Training isn’t complicated.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

PZT said:


> I’ve followed it just seems like an on going trend the last month or so. So threads I can not even read any more because they all become the same. I do agree with what you and Riro say. In saying that I believe the musicale failure, too set, back off set method isn’t for everyone. It is the the most optimal to be a juicy fker but if you can not achieve that true muscular failure within those two sets of the target muscle it will not be effected. Some individuals do need the volume because they can just not perceive what that is unless a experience person runs them through it.


Is it because it works for them?

Or is it because they THINK it’s the right way to do it?

Too much volume is counterproductive. 

But I agree with you, you can’t keep beating someone over the head with a hammer. It’s just that some guys indicate that they are following the advice and have the desire to be helped but it’s still wrong. I don’t want to guide them in a certain direction and then give up on them just because they still don’t get it. It’s hard to tell if someone is stubborn or misinformed or straight-up dumb.


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> An example that’s not top set or rest pause.
> Aim for 3x8 with a movement and when you get 3x8 up the weight the next week.
> There’s a lot of ways to train effectively but it has to be progressive and not eat into recovery with junk volume.
> Effective Training isn’t complicated.


i'll try it


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> An example that’s not top set or rest pause.
> Aim for 3x8 with a movement and when you get 3x8 up the weight the next week.
> There’s a lot of ways to train effectively but it has to be progressive and not eat into recovery with junk volume.
> Effective Training isn’t complicated.


in all honesty, in my training, i was not hitting all 10.  My reps were most like 6-8 when I went up to 185 with concentrated form on the incline.


----------



## Test_subject

RiR0 said:


> An example that’s not top set or rest pause.
> Aim for 3x8 with a movement and when you get 3x8 up the weight the next week.
> There’s a lot of ways to train effectively but it has to be progressive and not eat into recovery with junk volume.
> Effective Training isn’t complicated.


For straight sets, I like to pick a rep range that fits the exercise, say 6-10 for bench:

I’ll start out with a weight that will bring me around RPE 9 on the first set using the lower end of the rep range, in this example, 6 reps. Every time I do that exercise, I’ll try to add at least 1 rep to at least 1 of the sets.  

Once I can comfortably hit all my sets for the upper rep range, 10 in this case, I’ll bump up the weight.


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 6/8/2022*

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, EH=eccentric hooks, CB=cattle bells, DS=Drop-set B= banded, E/C=eccentric/concentric, DB=dumbbell, WU=warm up. BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

back
(6) BO DB rows (10X65,10X70, 8X75,8X75,6X80,6X80)
(4) wide-grip lat PD (10X120,10X120, 8X130,8X130)
(4) narrow-grip cable row (10X130,10X130, 8X140,8X140)


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> *From 6/8/2022*
> 
> Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, EH=eccentric hooks, CB=cattle bells, DS=Drop-set B= banded, E/C=eccentric/concentric, DB=dumbbell, WU=warm up. BO=bentover < = linking with previous)
> 
> back
> (6) BO DB rows (10X65,10X70, 8X75,8X75,6X80,6X80)
> (4) wide-grip lat PD (10X120,10X120, 8X130,8X130)
> (4) narrow-grip cable row (10X130,10X130, 8X140,8X


deload ? no critique this one's just got me confused bubba so i'm asking.


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> deload ? no critique this one's just got me confused bubba so i'm asking.


i started off with DB BO rows as this requires the most effort and wears me out right away.


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> i started off with DB BO rows as this requires the most effort and wears me out right away.


groovy man


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, EH=eccentric hooks, CB=cattle bells, DS=Drop-set B= banded, E/C=eccentric/concentric, DB=dumbbell, WU=warm up. BO=bentover < = linking with previous)

quads
WU Banded adductor squat (10X45B, 10X45B, 10X45B, 10X45B)
 WU (2S) < Step ups (10,10,10,10)
Single leg press (35deg) (40x45,30x45, 20X45)
(3S) < Single leg press (0 deg) (40x45,30x45,20X45)
Step lunge (1min,1.167min,1.33min)
Landline/Goblet squats (30x50, 30x50, 30x50)
(3S) < Lunge jumps (30s,30s,30s)
(1) 7 min resistant bike iterations (cardio)


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, EH=eccentric hooks, CB=cattle bells, DS=Drop-set B= banded, E/C=eccentric/concentric, DB=dumbbell, WU=warm up. BO=bentover < = linking with previous)
> 
> quads
> WU Banded adductor squat (10X45B, 10X45B, 10X45B, 10X45B)
> WU (2S) < Step ups (10,10,10,10)
> Single leg press (35deg) (40x45,30x45, 20X45)
> (3S) < Single leg press (0 deg) (40x45,30x45,20X45)
> Step lunge (1min,1.167min,1.33min)
> Landline/Goblet squats (30x50, 30x50, 30x50)
> (3S) < Lunge jumps (30s,30s,30s)
> (1) 7 min resistant bike iterations (cardio)


Goblet squats 30x50? 3 sets. SMH…. Never mind. 

Hey, as long as it makes you happy. 👍


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover, DB=dumbbell, DL= dead lifts GM=Good mornings, OH=overhead, < = linking with previous)

shoulders
standing smith shoulder press (10X65, 10X75,9X80,9X80)
(4S) < supinated grip lat raises (12X15,12X15, 10X15, 10X15)
upright rows (10X95,10X95,10X95,10X95)
< rear delts (10X15,10X15,11X15,11X15)
(4H) < front delt (12X15,12X15, 12X15,12X15)
smith bar shrugs (12X225,12X225,10X225,10X225)
(4S) < neutral grip lat raises (12X15,12X15, 10X15, 10X15)


----------



## The Phoenix

I had a good pump with  today's session at my alternate gym.  

Over the last couple of weeks, I have been able to modify my training to include basic exercises, with lesser sets and lesser reps, in an effort to reanimate my joints and strengthen them.  I know @RiR0 differ on opinions, but if bring it up again, that means I am applying it and in taking action, I am giving him his due.  If he has gained anything from me, I would hope is that he see how patiently I deal with advice, and in wisdom, find maturity in learning that application takes time, and results take longer.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> I had a good pump with  today's session at my alternate gym.
> 
> Over the last couple of weeks, I have been able to modify my training to include basic exercises, with lesser sets and lesser reps, in an effort to reanimate my joints and strengthen them.  I know @RiR0 differ on opinions, but if bring it up again, that means I am applying it and in taking action, I am giving him his due.  If he has gained anything from me, I would hope is that he see how patiently I deal with advice, and in wisdom, find maturity in learning that application takes time, and results take longer.


What????

You haven’t changed your training at all.

Strengthen your joints? How’s that work?

The weight you lift wouldn’t pop anyones ligaments or tendons. The excess fluffy sets and reps and stupid stuff your “trainer”has you doing will lead to injury long before you ever reach your goals.

And guys trying to help you is exactly as simple as that. It’s not a “eye-opening quest in patience” or whatever.


----------



## The Phoenix

I am happy with "Coach Huey" quads session Thursday.  I felt a good soreness being relieved after my cardio and during my stretching warm ups.  Over, I felt great.  PUMPED UP!

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover, DB=dumbbell, DL= dead lifts GM=Good mornings, OH=overhead, < = linking with previous)

hamstring/glutes
RDL  (8x195,8x195,8x195)
(3S) outer quad lunge {secondary-opposite leg: flexor/inner quad}  (12X25,12X25,12X25)
laying leg curls (10X65,10X65, 10X70)
(3S) < glute ext (10X60,10X60, 10X60)
inner adductors (10X
(3S) < machine kick back (10X40,10X40, 10X40)
(4) seated calf raise (15/10X115,15/10X115,10/15X115,10/15X115)


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> I am happy with "Coach Huey" quads session Thursday.  I felt a good soreness being relieved after my cardio and during my stretching warm ups.  Over, I felt great.  PUMPED UP!
> 
> Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover, DB=dumbbell, DL= dead lifts GM=Good mornings, OH=overhead, < = linking with previous)
> 
> hamstring/glutes
> RDL  (8x195,8x195,8x195)
> (3S) outer quad lunge {secondary-opposite leg: flexor/inner quad}  (12X25,12X25,12X25)
> laying leg curls (10X65,10X65, 10X70)
> (3S) < glute ext (10X60,10X60, 10X60)
> inner adductors (10X
> (3S) < machine kick back (10X40,10X40, 10X40)
> (4) seated calf raise (15/10X115,15/10X115,10/15X115,10/15X115)


  So this is going to work right not part of your rehab ? I'm down with the lift selection cus I don't know jack shit about building legs so that looks cool to me , but where's your progressive over load ?

    An you know me I ain't busting on ya I'm honestly curious. The RDL for example sets of 8 are good stuff from what I know for hypertrophy so that part I understand but the same weight for all 3 sets is where my head goes a bit side ways.

  Wouldn't you be getting more growth from working say 8x195 8x200 8x205 ? If goin up a full nickel is too much get  yourself some micros or some cheap chain like for a swing set not too heavy and cut yourself some 1lb sections to just drape over the bar.

Maybe this is part of a system or a split I don't fully understand , so again just curious and asking not picking at ya mane.


----------



## Yano

An hey for the record , I got mad respect for you and what you do don't ever get that twisted when I ask questions. I don't have to understand some ones programming or even agree with it to have respect.

You get after it and you've done it for the entire year I've known you until your surgery. That takes dedication , discipline and self sacrifice. All shit I got mad respect for in any one. 

Just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> An hey for the record , I got mad respect for you and what you do don't ever get that twisted when I ask questions. I don't have to understand some ones programming or even agree with it to have respect.
> 
> You get after it and you've done it for the entire year I've known you until your surgery. That takes dedication , discipline and self sacrifice. All shit I got mad respect for in any one.
> 
> Just wanted to throw that out there.



Sir, I would never take anything you say as being critical. I take general direction; although the steps to getting there may vary according to end user. 

I thought about a gradual progression but since I hadn’t done RDL’s in a minute, I decided to keep the same weight on all 3 sets and would gradually increase the reps on towards the end of the workout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, <#>B=Banded weight equiv., OH=overhead, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbbells, < = linking with previous)


chest
 (1WU/3) flat chest press (WU10X135,8X165,7X185,6X195)
(3) incline press (10X135, 8X165, 6X185)
(3) DB flies  (10X40,8X50,8X50)


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 6/14/2022*

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, <#>B=Banded weight equiv., OVH=overhand, sup=supinated, OH=overhead, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbbells, < = linking with previous)

Back

BO barbell row Wu (12x45
(2S) rear delt Cable pull backs  (12x12.5,
Supinated grip barbell row (12x95, 12x85, 12x145,12x145, 12x145,12x145)
(2S) rear delt Cable pull backs  (12x15, 12x15,12x15, 12x15, 12x15, 12x15)
OVH wider grip barbell row (12x145,’/12x85, 12x145,’/12x85,12x145,’/12x85 12x145,’/12x85)
(4s) Lateral PB (12x12.5, 12x12.5, 12x12.5, 12x12.5)
Banded squared (2s10x45B, 2s10x45B, 2s10x45B,’)
< Rear delt fly incline support (20x15,20x15, 20x15)
(3H) << Lateral raises (29x15,20x15,20x15)
1000m row (85-100 bpm) (back cardio)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover, DB=dumbbell, DL= dead lifts GM=Good mornings, OH=overhead, < = linking with previous)

shoulders
rear shoulder press  (8x95,8x95,4x135)
(3S) < rotator cuff  lateral movement (10X5,10X5,10X5)
front shoulder press  (7x135,7x135,6x135)
(3S) < rotator cuff vert. movement (10X5,10X5,10X5)
machine front delt (10X30,10X30,10X30,10X30)
(4S) < machine lat raises (8X55,8X55,8X55,8X55)
upright rows EZ bar (12X40,12X40,12X40,12X40)
(4) < DB shrugs (12X95,12X95,12X95,12X95)


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 6/16/2022*

Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, CB=cattle bells, B= banded, BO=bentover, DB=dumbbell, DL= dead lifts GM=Good mornings, OH=overhead, WU=warm up, < = linking with previous)

WU deep squat 12x85B,12x85B)
< WU hip thrust (12x85B,12x85B)
(2H) WU < stiff legs DL (12x45,12x45)
(5) 85B stiff legged DL (15x135,18x135,21x135, 23x135, 25x135)
(4) Standing leg curls (30x30,30x30, 40x15,40x15)
Lower back curls w/25 lb stop weight  (20,20,20)
(3S) < GM W/CB (15x30,15x30,15x30)


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

(5) 85B stiff legged DL (15x135,18x135,21x135, 23x135, 25x135)

That is A LOT of reps (102) for stiff legged deadlift. 

I'm still confused as to why you would do so many reps instead of increasing the weight. How is progress measured from week to week? And when do you decide to increase the load?


----------



## Test_subject

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> (5) 85B stiff legged DL (15x135,18x135,21x135, 23x135, 25x135)
> 
> That is A LOT of reps (102) for stiff legged deadlift.
> 
> I'm still confused as to why you would do so many reps instead of increasing the weight. How is progress measured from week to week? And when do you decide to increase the load?


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> (5) 85B stiff legged DL (15x135,18x135,21x135, 23x135, 25x135)
> 
> That is A LOT of reps (102) for stiff legged deadlift.
> 
> I'm still confused as to why you would do so many reps instead of increasing the weight. How is progress measured from week to week? And when do you decide to increase the load?



It was coach’s call. We discussed the training and granted it might be a lot of reps with light weight, but he was wanting blood flow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> It was coach’s call. We discussed the training and granted it might be a lot of reps with light weight, but he was wanting blood flow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What would “blood flow” do?

Did you kill the last leg workout? Was this active recovery?

Does your coach wear a helmet and jot notes down with a pen he keeps stored up his nose? He seems a little “special”. 

None of your training is conducive for muscle growth. It’s what they have old people do to stay active. These are workouts that @MindlessWork would do. 

If your goal is to remain active in your golden years, that’s fine. Just be clear.


----------



## RiR0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What would “blood flow” do?
> 
> Did you kill the last leg workout? Was this active recovery?
> 
> Does your coach wear a helmet and jot notes down with a pen he keeps stored up his nose? He seems a little “special”.
> 
> None of your training is conducive for muscle growth. It’s what they have old people do to stay active. These are workouts that @MindlessWork would do.
> 
> If your goal is to remain active in your golden years, that’s fine. Just be clear.


Even if his goal is to just be active these workouts are terrible. In fact they’re not good for anything and honestly counterproductive for any goal. 
Mindless as useless and dumb as he is could come up with something better than what’s been put forth here.
I don’t think there’s any trainer or coach. 
This guy just has no ducking idea what he’s doing


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> Even if his goal is to just be active these workouts are terrible. In fact they’re not good for anything and honestly counterproductive for any goal.
> Mindless as useless and dumb as he is could come up with something better than what’s been put forth here.
> I don’t think there’s any trainer or coach.
> This guy just has no ducking idea what he’s doing



Apart from you, I don’t think there is anyone on here that think of me as a fraud or faking who I say I am. I don’t understand where your immature intolerance comes from. 

Here I am talking logically to you as I have before on many occasions, and not myself, but many others don’t understand your immaturity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> Apart from you, I don’t think there is anyone on here that think of me as a fraud or faking who I say I am. I don’t understand where your immature intolerance comes from.
> 
> Here I am talking logically to you as I have before on many occasions, and not myself, but many others don’t understand your immaturity.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Immaturity? Nope. Again, I’m just extremely straight forward.
There’s not really anyone on here who knows anything that thinks anything you’re doing or have done is productive or correct. 
Idgaf who thinks I’m immature or whatever else. 
I don’t want anyone to see your title and come across this and think you know what you’re doing or that you’re some knowledgeable respected vet


----------



## RiR0

The only shit post is this whole log. Do you honestly think you have any knowledge or experience to offer people? Come the fuck on.
Look at you and your weird fucking excuses 
I shit post actual shit posts. You do it as a child would.


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> The only shit post is this whole log. Do you honestly think you have any knowledge or experience to offer people? Come the fuck on.


No, but you obviously do.  You also do a lot of projecting.


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> No, but you obviously do.  You also do a lot of projecting.


I stick to what I know. I don’t do projecting. I call out bullshit. 
You’re not only shit at bodybuilding and fitness you’re shit at being an arm chair psychologist. 
My goal here is to help people trying to learn be able to cut through bull shit


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> I stick to what I know. I don’t do projecting. I call out bullshit.
> You’re not only shit at bodybuilding and fitness you’re shit at being an arm chair psychologist.
> My goal here is to help people trying to learn be able to cut through bull shit


I am not giving any advice, you insist that I do.  I may compliment someone and concur with or whatever, and you are ready to defend these poor people because I am such a big liar. 

I don't need your input in my log, i never asked for it, and even when I attempted to be neutral and take some of your advice, you remain trolling my thread.  You hijack other people thread if I comment or thumbs someone.  You need to grow up and make better use of your time.


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> I am not giving any advice, you insist that I do.  I may compliment someone and concur with or whatever, and you are ready to defend these poor people because I am such a big liar.
> 
> I don't need your input in my log, i never asked for it, and even when I attempted to be neutral and take some of your advice, you remain trolling my thread.  You hijack other people thread if I comment or thumbs someone.  You need to grow up and make better use of your time.


You don’t give advice? 😆 
What did you recommend for shaky legs when squatting?
I already told you I’ll be on your ass


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> You don’t give advice? 😆
> What did you recommend for shaky legs when squatting?


i don't want to do tit for tat, i can bring up times you were wrong, but I am a bigger man and don't do that to other people.  Apparently you grew and you look great, but you left your mind maturity behind.


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> i don't want to do tit for tat, i can bring up times you were wrong, but I am a bigger man and don't do that to other people.  Apparently you grew and you look great, but you left your mind maturity behind.


Bring them up. Let’s go. Name one Fucking time
You can’t unlike you I don’t speak on what I don’t know


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> Bring them up. Let’s go. Name one Fucking time
> You can’t unlike you I don’t speak on what I don’t know



I can recall a recent time where I commented and after all your shit-show you were wrong but like I said I won’t stoop down to your level. You can bring it up or someone that gave you an education can bring it up or others can just find the thread, but I won’t. It’s not my style and you aren’t worth my bickering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MisterSuperGod

RiR0 said:


> But nobody is growing from junk volume or doing what I see a lot of people do.



The competitor's of the golden era, sans Mentzer, would disagree. Fuckhead Arnold would go 6 days/week with his high volume routine.


----------



## RiR0

MisterSuperGod said:


> The competitor's of the golden era, sans Mentzer, would disagree. Fuckhead Arnold would go 6 days/week with his high volume routine.


The genetic elite who would grow from looking at a weight? Yeah I’m sure they would. Thing is even with with those genetics the Olympia competitors then wouldn’t even touch that stage today. They grew in spite of what they did not because of it


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> Apart from you, I don’t think there is anyone on here that think of me as a fraud or faking who I say I am. I don’t understand where your immature intolerance comes from.
> 
> Here I am talking logically to you as I have before on many occasions, and not myself, but many others don’t understand your immaturity.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I might be biased but what does “maturity” have to do with any of this? We’re talking about lifting weights. It’s literally the easiest fucking thing. Remember the “I pick things up and put things down”. There’s no “maturity” involved in that.

Rather than deflecting all the time, you should READ his advice. For no other reason than it differs drastically from your “trainer”. It should be raising questions in your head that you should be considering and asking that dude. Like why the fuck am I doing so many sets and reps when I could be outta here in half the time with better results.

I can inequitably tell you that your trainer is doing what a lot of bad trainers do. Heavy weights are hard. Clients don’t like hard. I lose clients when they don’t want to put in the hard work. Hmmm… if I have them do light weights, it’s easy, they sweat, they THINK they put the effort in and they keep coming back and I get my $60/hour.

The only problem with that model? The clients look exactly the same month to month and year to year. Even when they’ve coughed up several $1,000s in training fees.

The adductor machine for shaky squats was a gem btw. To think that silly machine actually does anything in the first place? And then to think guys squatting 500+ got there by putting the time in on that gymwhore machine? 🤣That had me cracking up🤣

Listen to @RiR0 and the unsolicited advice you’re getting here. I’ve offered advice. @Test_subject has too. Ask yourself the obvious question: “hey, why are these guys telling me I’m doing it wrong? What benefit is it to them.” Psst… we get no benefit at all. Open your mind and at the least ask your “trainer” wtf are you thinking here?


----------



## Butch_C

We have a guy at our gym now that has paid trainers for the past 5 years I have been going to the gym. He looks the exact same. Every trainer he has used follows the same fucked up cookie cutter program. In that 5 years I went from 355lbs down to 192 and back up to 235 and now stronger than most at this gym. He is still stuck. All I can say is the trainers need trainers.


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I might be biased but what does “maturity” have to do with any of this? We’re talking about lifting weights. It’s literally the easiest fucking thing. Remember the “I pick things up and put things down”. There’s no “maturity” involved in that.
> 
> Rather than deflecting all the time, you should READ his advice. For no other reason than it differs drastically from your “trainer”. It should be raising questions in your head that you should be considering and asking that dude. Like why the fuck am I doing so many sets and reps when I could be outta here in half the time with better results.
> 
> I can inequitably tell you that your trainer is doing what a lot of bad trainers do. Heavy weights are hard. Clients don’t like hard. I lose clients when they don’t want to put in the hard work. Hmmm… if I have them do light weights, it’s easy, they sweat, they THINK they put the effort in and they keep coming back and I get my $60/hour.
> 
> The only problem with that model? The clients look exactly the same month to month and year to year. Even when they’ve coughed up several $1,000s in training fees.
> 
> The adductor machine for shaky squats was a gem btw. To think that silly machine actually does anything in the first place? And then to think guys squatting 500+ got there by putting the time in on that gymwhore machine? That had me cracking up
> 
> Listen to @RiR0 and the unsolicited advice you’re getting here. I’ve offered advice. @Test_subject has too. Ask yourself the obvious question: “hey, why are these guys telling me I’m doing it wrong? What benefit is it to them.” Psst… we get no benefit at all. Open your mind and at the least ask your “trainer” wtf are you thinking here?



I have seen results in the last year or (excluding this set back). I’ll have this convo with the coach, you bring up a lot of good points. 

Granted I don’t like you but I respect you enough to hear you out. I don’t like your comrade and I don’t respect him. He can waste his breath until he is blue in the face (or in the balls) & I won’t listen to him because he is not worth it, even if he was dishing it out there on gold platter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> I have seen results in the last year or (excluding this set back). I’ll have this convo with the coach, you bring up a lot of good points.
> 
> Granted I don’t like you but I respect you enough to hear you out. I don’t like your comrade and I don’t respect him. He can waste his breath until he is blue in the face (or in the balls) & I won’t listen to him because he is not worth it, even if he was dishing it out there on gold platter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Comrade? I’m not a communist fuck. 
You won’t listen to me and that’s why you haven’t made fuck all for gains.
You won’t listen to anyone. 
You want undeserved likes and props. 
I just don’t want people to read this bullshit and think anything you’re doing is correct. From exercise selection and everything else it’s all WRONG! 
Not even a basic understanding of proper programming or training or even diet is found in this log. 
Ligament and tendon strengthening? 😂 
That’s what happens when you get stronger. 
I don’t like your old hiv positive ass either. 
Your elite status should be revoked. 
It gives the illusion to some new people that you’re a respected knowledgeable vet. 
You keep saying you’ll take things into consideration but look at this bullshit here. You keep doing everything wrong. 
Jesus Christ is your “trainer” from planet fitness?
You’re too inexperienced to apply anything or to take anything here into consideration.


----------



## Skullcrusher

RiR0 said:


> The only shit post is this whole log. Do you honestly think you have any knowledge or experience to offer people? Come the fuck on.
> Look at you and your weird fucking excuses
> I shit post actual shit posts. You do it as a child would.


Anybody who lifts fucking weights has the right to say what works for them.

If you shit post everyone you disagree with...well that's a long list son.

There is a way of helping people that is not assholish.

You may be blessed with better genetics, knowledge on hypertrophy, or both.

Why not be cool about it instead of attacking everybody you disagree with?

You would gain much more respect...if that matters to you.


----------



## RiR0

Skullcrusher said:


> Anybody who lifts fucking weights has the right to say what works for them.
> 
> If you shit post everyone you disagree with...well that's a long list son.
> 
> There is a way of helping people that is not assholish.
> 
> You may be blessed with better genetics, knowledge on hypertrophy, or both.
> 
> Why not be cool about it instead of attacking everybody you disagree with?
> 
> You would gain much more respect...if that matters to you.


Wrong. Not everybody who lifts weights knows what works for them. 
Most spin their wheels. Look at you. 
Look at phoenix. 
It’s not working. You or him don’t know what works for you. 
If it ain’t working it ain’t working. 
No wonder you’re defending him. 
He has literally made no progress 

I don’t attack every one with a differing opinion. 

You think I care about who does or doesn’t respect me? 
I spit facts.

Not all opinions are equal and not all should be shared. 
Some people should stfu and learn.

Just because I can drive a car doesn’t mean I should give advice on how to build one or advice on how to race one.


----------



## Skullcrusher

RiR0 said:


> Wrong. Not everybody who lifts weights knows what works for them.
> Most spin their wheels. Look at you.
> Look at phoenix.
> It’s not working. You or him don’t know what works for you.
> If it ain’t working it ain’t working.
> No wonder you’re defending him.
> He has literally made no progress
> 
> I don’t attack every one with a differing opinion.
> 
> You think I care about who does or doesn’t respect me?
> I spit facts.


Ok Mr. Fact Spitter...I have seen his progress in pictures.

I have seen my own progress in the mirror.

But by all means continue being a dick because that is what works best for you.


----------



## RiR0

Skullcrusher said:


> Ok Mr. Fact Spitter...I have seen his progress in pictures.
> 
> I have seen my own progress in the mirror.
> 
> But by all means continue being a dick because that is what works best for you.


You’ve either gotta be blind or full of shit.
Dig through this log and post those progress pics.


----------



## Send0

Let's not turn TP's thread into a battleground thread. There are plenty of other threads where there are opportunities to fight 😅.

Continue to critique and provide feedback, but I think everyone would be surprised at how much more productive and receptive people would be if we weren't pissing on each other.


----------



## Send0

Generally speaking, I think the feedback itself that is being provided is good. I also know the intention by everyone here is also good. They want to see people be successful.

With that said if someone came up to me and said _"hey you fat ass cock sucking asshole. Let me teach you how to turn $100 into $10,000",_ well I wouldn't be able to get past the first part of their sentence to even be willing to give the second half of their sentence a consideration.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Send0 said:


> Generally speaking, I think the feedback itself that is being provided is good. I also know the intention by everyone here is also good. They want to see people be successful.
> 
> With that said if someone came up to me and said _"hey you fat ass cock sucking asshole. Let me teach you how to turn $100 into $10,000",_ well I wouldn't be able to get past the first part of their sentence to even be willing to give the second half of their sentence a consideration.


He has a great build and behind that must be some really good knowledge.

All I'm trying to say is that you don't have to be a dick about it.

Doesn't mean you have to sugar coat anything but for God sakes man...at least try to be cool.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Send0 said:


> Generally speaking, I think the feedback itself that is being provided is good. I also know the intention by everyone here is also good. They want to see people be successful.
> 
> With that said if someone came up to me and said _"hey you fat ass cock sucking asshole. Let me teach you how to turn $100 into $10,000",_ well I wouldn't be able to get past the first part of their sentence to even be willing to give the second half of their sentence a consideration.


$10,000 is $10,000. I’d hear him out. $100 don’t buy a tank of guess anymore. I’ll listen to shit if it means I can get ahead. Who wouldn’t? Sit at home and give the $100 to your ego? I’ll happily be out turning the $100 into $10,000 with Mr Dick McDickhead. 

Maybe that’s a bad analogy you picked.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Skullcrusher said:


> He has a great build and behind that must be some really good knowledge.
> 
> All I'm trying to say is that you don't have to be a dick about it.
> 
> Doesn't mean you have to sugar coat anything but for God sakes man...at least try to be cool.


Or some guys can toughen up a bit and see past the “mean words” to absorb the knowledge. 

This is why we have the country we have. Trump was “too mean” and they all wanted someone more “Presidential”. Fuck that. I’ll take “too mean” any and every day of the week.


----------



## Yano

Send0 said:


> Generally speaking, I think the feedback itself that is being provided is good. I also know the intention by everyone here is also good. They want to see people be successful.
> 
> With that said if someone came up to me and said _"hey you fat ass cock sucking asshole. Let me teach you how to turn $100 into $10,000",_ well I wouldn't be able to get past the first part of their sentence to even be willing to give the second half of their sentence a consideration.


LOL that's where I fight the young thug in me from taking over and inviting said person to talk at my place ,, ie any apartment building some ones coming out of close i dont need to be buzzed into ... then as we head up , I crack his egg and get his wallet.

I know what you meant but this made me laugh and I needed a chuckle.


----------



## Skullcrusher

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Or some guys can toughen up a bit and see past the “mean words” to absorb the knowledge.
> 
> This is why we have the country we have. Trump was “too mean” and they all wanted someone more “Presidential”. Fuck that. I’ll take “too mean” any and every day of the week.


Oh man you just put it in the most plain English even my dumb ass can understand.

I have the ability to cut through bullshit and look at what's actually being said.

I just wish this was a place where we could all be supportive in a cool way.


----------



## Yano

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Or some guys can toughen up a bit and see past the “mean words” to absorb the knowledge.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Yano said:


> View attachment 23626


I could even be down with dark humor.

I respect RiR0 even though he probably thinks I don't.

I just want this to be a muscle sanctuary.


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> $10,000 is $10,000. I’d hear him out. $100 don’t buy a tank of guess anymore. I’ll listen to shit if it means I can get ahead. Who wouldn’t? Sit at home and give the $100 to your ego? I’ll happily be out turning the $100 into $10,000 with Mr Dick McDickhead.
> 
> Maybe that’s a bad analogy you picked.


I literally wouldn't. I have no interest in dealing with people who talk to me like that, when all they had to do is talk *TO* me. There are plenty of other people in real life who could teach how to get results, without talking down to the other person. I'd go find that person to listen to, vs the guy who called me a fat ass cock sucking asshole.

I don't need to be coddled, but I also don't need to be talked to like a child. I'm sure most adults are not receptive to that.


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Or some guys can toughen up a bit and see past the “mean words” to absorb the knowledge.
> 
> This is why we have the country we have. Trump was “too mean” and they all wanted someone more “Presidential”. Fuck that. I’ll take “too mean” any and every day of the week.


So there's no in between? There's no room for "talk to each other like two adults"? 🤣🤣🤣

To be clear, I think the core message being delivered by you is very good. I don't even think your delivery is too harsh to be honest. It's like the perfect amount of face slap to wake a person up... if that makes sense.

I think the core message by RiR0 is excellent; very good direction on how to get better results... but I can see how it's hard to digest that part of his content with some of the more personal statements being thrown in.


----------



## Yano

Ol man's two cents - Ri has grown on me , I enjoy his knowledge and what he can bring to the table in discussions on a wide variety of topics we all take a great amount of interest in. 

I do respect TP , I don't have to understand some ones work out to see them getting after it every day and have respect for the dedication that takes. 

Ri for lack of a better term is our Muscle Robin Hood , he has experience and knowledge - stolen from the rich - and he honestly enjoys helping people that need it - giving to the poor.

The only thing about helping folks thats hard to remember is , if they don't want it or listen to it you can't get mad at them. Just nod tip your hat an move on to some one that does.  

P.S. Bodybuilding is for Libz - this message has been brought to you by Republicans for Powerlifting. 🥳🖕


----------



## Skullcrusher

Send0 said:


> So there's no in between? There's no room for "talk to each other like two adults"? 🤣🤣🤣


I would be willing to talk like adults in a mature way.

I could even be RiR0's best friend.

I have not been given that opportunity.

Not everything is so polarized though.

Maybe he knows what works best...but Godammit...be cool.

That's all I'm trying to say.

Godammit...I'm, sorry TP if you have to  start a new log,


----------



## Skullcrusher

Lifting weights > not lifting weights.

That's my thinking.

The rest is semantics.


----------



## Send0

Skullcrusher said:


> I would be willing to talk like adults in a mature way.
> 
> I could even be RiR0's best friend.
> 
> I have not been given that opportunity.
> 
> Not everything is so polarized though.
> 
> Maybe he knows what works best...but Godammit...be cool.
> 
> That's all I'm trying to say.
> 
> Godammit...I'm, sorry TP if you have to  start a new log,


I think everyone here has good intentions. It's the delivery of the message people don't seem to see eye to eye on.

I agree with the tough love. Everyone gets into a stupor they need to be smacked out of occasionally. It's when it goes personal that I'm left scratching my head and asking myself "but why was that necessary?".

RiR0 is a wealth of training knowledge. No one can take that from him. However he does tend to go for the throat when he sees someone training in a way that would have them spin their wheels.

Despite how he might come across, I truly believe he just wants to see people progress and be successful.


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> Not all opinions are equal and not all should be shared.
> Some people should stfu.



Then please take your own advice and STFU and quit trolling my thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> Then please take your own advice and STFU and quit trolling my thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You don’t know what a troll is.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Contrary to popular belief I am not trying to be RiR0's enemy.

I'm just trying to find common ground.

All I ask is that we all work together for the common good.

Don't make me a monster people, I did not eat the Captain Mateo.

I know what I know you can accept it or reject it...leave me at the next village.

(Anaconda)


----------



## TODAY

Send0 said:


> I literally wouldn't. I have no interest in dealing with people who talk to me like that, when all they had to do is talk *TO* me. There are plenty of other people in real life who could teach how to get results, without talking down to the other person. I'd go find that person to listen to, vs the guy who called me a fat ass cock sucking asshole.
> 
> I don't need to be coddled, but I also don't need to be talked to like a child. I'm sure most adults are not receptive to that.


Who is out here calling children "fat ass cock sucking assholes"???


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> Then please take your own advice and STFU and quit trolling my thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


^^^ This right here is the reason shit gets personal. 

I’m pointing it out to @Skullcrusher and @Send0. People genuinely WANT to be helpful. By nature you try to help and you get appreciation for your help. But FUCK it is so frustrating to not only NOT get that sense of appreciation but to have the person you were trying to help turn absolutely cunty towards you. 

Imma start a thread “Daily affirmations and Handjobs”. That way guys can go in and get what they’re craving. Not to actually GET better but to FEEL better. “Hey guys, I just did a gazillion stiff-legged deadlifts and I feel great!”  “Oh wowee, did you really? Wow! Wowee wow wow. You really did great! Come here and I’ll pat you on the back a bunch of times. Good boy! You did good!”


----------



## TODAY

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> ^^^ This right here is the reason shit gets personal.
> 
> I’m pointing it out to @Skullcrusher and @Send0. People genuinely WANT to be helpful. By nature you try to help and you get appreciation for your help. But FUCK it is so frustrating to not only NOT get that sense of appreciation but to have the person you were trying to help turn absolutely cunty towards you.
> 
> Imma start a thread “Daily affirmations and Handjobs”. That way guys can go in and get what they’re craving. Not to actually GET better but to FEEL better. “Hey guys, I just did a gazillion stiff-legged deadlifts and I feel great!”  “Oh wowee, did you really? Wow! Wowee wow wow. You really did great! Come here and I’ll pat you on the back a bunch of times. Good boy! You did good!”


"BBBG's Affirmation Gloryhole for Adult Men in Need of Constant Validation"


Has a nice ring to it.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

TODAY said:


> "BBBG's Affirmation Gloryhole for Adult Men in Need of Constant Validation"
> 
> 
> Has a nice ring to it.


Fuck. That is a good suggestion. A minute too late though.


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> ^^^ This right here is the reason shit gets personal.
> 
> I’m pointing it out to @Skullcrusher and @Send0. People genuinely WANT to be helpful. By nature you try to help and you get appreciation for your help. But FUCK it is so frustrating to not only NOT get that sense of appreciation but to have the person you were trying to help turn absolutely cunty towards you.
> 
> Imma start a thread “Daily affirmations and Handjobs”. That way guys can go in and get what they’re craving. Not to actually GET better but to FEEL better. “Hey guys, I just did a gazillion stiff-legged deadlifts and I feel great!”  “Oh wowee, did you really? Wow! Wowee wow wow. You really did great! Come here and I’ll pat you on the back a bunch of times. Good boy! You did good!”


You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink.

So do you flog the horse when it doesn't drink? Do you think that horse would suddenly want to drink the water you led it to after the beating? Or maybe the horse would just lash out instead. Kind of hard to blame the horse for biting the hand trying to feed it, when that same hand is constantly bitch slapping it. _(For the record I know fuck all about horses, maybe they will drink if you beat them? 🤣)_

I can understand your frustration. I agree we don't need to coddle people, fuck that, but we also don't need to "save" people who clearly don't want to be saved. For the latter type of people, IMO walk away just let them spin their wheels. It's their loss, not yours.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## TODAY

Send0 said:


> You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink.
> 
> So do you flog the horse when it doesn't drink? Do you think that horse would suddenly want to drink the water you led it to after the beating? Or maybe the horse would just lash out instead. Kind of hard to blame the horse for biting the hand trying to feed it, when that same hand is constantly bitch slapping it. _(For the record I know fuck all about horses, maybe they will drink if you beat them? 🤣)_
> 
> I can understand your frustration. I agree we don't need to coddle people, fuck that, but we also don't need to "save" people who clearly don't want to be saved. For the latter type of people, IMO walk away just let them spin their wheels. It's their loss, not yours.


Most horses are already swole as fuck, though


----------



## Send0

TODAY said:


> Most horses are already swole as fuck, though


Touchè sir!


----------



## RiR0

TODAY said:


> Most horses are already swole as fuck, though


They have vet grade equipoise


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Send0 said:


> You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink.
> 
> So do you flog the horse when it doesn't drink? Do you think that horse would suddenly want to drink the water you led it to after the beating? Or maybe the horse would just lash out instead. Kind of hard to blame the horse for biting the hand trying to feed it, when that same hand is constantly bitch slapping it. _(For the record I know fuck all about horses, maybe they will drink if you beat them? 🤣)_
> 
> I can understand your frustration. I agree we don't need to coddle people, fuck that, but we also don't need to "save" people who clearly don't want to be saved. For the latter type of people, IMO walk away just let them spin their wheels. It's their loss, not yours.


True. But you don’t see horses galloping around fighting over who gets to use the adductor machine because their legs were a little shaky when pulling the plow.


----------



## Yano

All I know for sure is ,,, "Gymwhore Machine" is not the sequel to "Sharkys Machine" , but it fucking should of been !!! That shit wins the internet today


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I think y'all are trying to be helpful, but TP is obviously doing his own thing

He also may be dealing with personal / medical issues that he doesn't feel like discussing with the entire world, which is ok and needs to be factored in.

I know one fear BBBG has mentioned is that people are going to come on here and see his workouts and think "this is the way to do things." But I don't think people are going to think like that.

We have a lot of people journaling here with different approches, different goals, and different results. You can see their results when they post pics and videos, and decide whether you want what they have or not.


----------



## PZT

Damn this type of shit still going on lol


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> ^^^ This right here is the reason shit gets personal.
> 
> I’m pointing it out to @Skullcrusher and @Send0. People genuinely WANT to be helpful. By nature you try to help and you get appreciation for your help. But FUCK it is so frustrating to not only NOT get that sense of appreciation but to have the person you were trying to help turn absolutely cunty towards you.
> 
> Imma start a thread “Daily affirmations and Handjobs”. That way guys can go in and get what they’re craving. Not to actually GET better but to FEEL better. “Hey guys, I just did a gazillion stiff-legged deadlifts and I feel great!” “Oh wowee, did you really? Wow! Wowee wow wow. You really did great! Come here and I’ll pat you on the back a bunch of times. Good boy! You did good!”



I am taking your input and discussing it with the coach on Tuesday. Granted you practice tough as nails input, that is not the issue I have. My issue with your buddy is that I am not on here trying to give anyone advice, I may comment on someone’s post but it is anything far from advice. Granted I might be wrong sometimes and Send0 has called me out on it but don’t tell me that you haven’t been corrected by send0 or others. I am above tit-for-tat BS and like I said, “even if it is priceless advice”, when it is one sided and deny one’s ever been wrong, then I have no respect him/her and don’t want to listen to the advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Skullcrusher said:


> I would be willing to talk like adults in a mature way.
> 
> I could even be RiR0's best friend.
> 
> I have not been given that opportunity.
> 
> Not everything is so polarized though.
> 
> Maybe he knows what works best...but Godammit...be cool.
> 
> That's all I'm trying to say.
> 
> Godammit...I'm, sorry TP if you have to start a new log,



No one has deterred me from anything. I am still moving forward. I don’t spend too much time bickering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MindlessWork

CohibaRobusto said:


> I think y'all are trying to be helpful, but TP is obviously doing his own thing
> 
> He also may be dealing with personal / medical issues that he doesn't feel like discussing with the entire world, which is ok and needs to be factored in.
> 
> I know one fear BBBG has mentioned is that people are going to come on here and see his workouts and think "this is the way to do things." But I don't think people are going to think like that.
> 
> We have a lot of people journaling here with different approches, different goals, and different results. You can see their results when they post pics and videos, and decide whether you want what they have or not.


This hits the nail squarely on the head as there's never a "one size fits all" notion in training as everyone is different or approaches training differently.

"To each his own" is something worth living by as don't knock another's training methods if you don't want your own knocked.


----------



## RiR0

MindlessWork said:


> This hits the nail squarely on the head as there's never a "one size fits all" notion in training as everyone is different or approaches training differently.
> 
> "To each his own" is something worth living by as don't knock another's training methods if you don't want your own knocked.


Fuck off spineless. Not all training is equal. 
There’s certain things that are necessary for an effective training routine. 
Do you know what those are? 
Does phoenix? 
I’m open for anyone to try and legitimately knock what I do.
Now go crawl back to whatever forum you’ve been fence sitting


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

MindlessWork said:


> This hits the nail squarely on the head as there's never a "one size fits all" notion in training as everyone is different or approaches training differently.
> 
> "To each his own" is something worth living by as don't knock another's training methods if you don't want your own knocked.


Says the guy that hasn’t made any progress in over 10 years of “training”. One thing is clear, you are a PRIME example of what can happen when someone has no fucking clue what they are doing. Your “training” would cause ANYONE to spin their wheels. Most people give up after feeling frustrated but you somehow think you are like the rest of us here. You’re THAT GUY. Congratulations.


----------



## The Phoenix

From 6/18/2022

1.) Quads
-WU Single Leg press (WU10xsled)
-WU (1S) < forward lunge (10x0)
-Single Leg press (10x90,8x140,6x180,4x230)
< single/double calf ext (on leg press) (10/15x90, 10/15x140, 10/15x180, 10/15x230)
-(4H) < forward lunge (10x50,10x50,10x50,10x50)
-Single/double leg ext (10/15x30/35, 10/15x30/35, 10/15x30/35, 10/15x30/35)
-(4H) < sissy squats (8,8,8,8)
-Outer adductor (15x130, 15x130, 15x135, 15x135)
-(4S) < angled calf ext (15x200, 15x200, 15x200, 15x200)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, <#>B=Banded weight equiv., OH=overhead, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbbells, < = linking with previous)

chest
(4) incline press (10X135, 8X135, 5X185,4X185)
(4) flat chest press (10X135,4X185,8X165,8X185)
(4) pec-deck flies  (10X100,8X107,8X120,8X120)


----------



## The Phoenix

Skullcrusher said:


>


I love the sound of vinyl, crisp and raw.


----------



## The Phoenix

shoulders

- [ ] WU 45B Narrow banded raises 
- [ ] < WU 45B Wide v raises 
- [ ] (2H) < < Static press (10x45,10x45)
- [ ] Static hold 10s
- [ ] (4S) < Stop press (12x75, 14x75, 12x80, 14x80)
- [ ] Db unilateral press (10,5,3X30; 10,5,3X30; 10,5,3X30; 10,5,3X30)
- [ ] V raises (15X15, 15X15, 15X15)
- [ ] Side lateral (15X15, 15X15, 15X15)
- [ ] (3H) double 45B cookie spread (10s,10s,10s,10s)
- [ ] (2) Tricep push down drop set (10X70, 12x65, 12x50, 14X40, 20X30


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Back
- [ ] (4) Cybex wide neutral row (10x90,8x140,6x180,6x180)
- [ ] (4) Cybex OH row (8x230,8x230,6x270,6x270)
- [ ] (4) Cybex lat PD (8x180,8x180,6x230,6x230)
- [ ] (4) Cybex supinated row (10x140,10x140, 8x180,8x180)
*- [ ] (4) cable row (10x130,10x130,10x130,10x130)*
- [ ] (4) Rear delt (10x135, 10x135, 10x135, 10x135)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 6/23/2022*

1.) hamstrings

single/double laying leg curl (10/12X25/50,10/12X25/50,10/12X25/50,10/12X25/50)
(4S) < CB BSS (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
seated leg curls (10x70,10x70,10x70,10x70)
(4S) < inner adductors (15X90,15X90, 15X90,15X90)
glute ext (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
(4S) < standing calf raise (20X180,20X180, 20X180,20X180)
seated calf raise (15X90,15X90,15X90,15X90)


----------



## The Phoenix

*Started a test400 cycle cruise taking 1/2 cc based on advice from my PL'ing brothers here @UGBB/TID.  I asked my trainer to take two weeks off to think things out and allow my body to acclimate to my first cycle this year.
*
Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)

L glutamine
1/2 cc supertest (400mg/mL)
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

quads
single legs press (10X90+sled, 10X90,10X90,10X90)
(4S) < single/double calf raise on leg press (10X90+sled, 10X90,10X90,10X90)
forward lunge (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
(4S) < hack squat  (10X90+sled,10X90, 10X140,10X140) 
(4S) single/double leg ext (10/15X30/35, 10/15X30/35,10/15X30/35,10/15X30/35)
outer adductor (15X130,15X130, 15X130,15X130)
(4S) < angled calf raise (20X200,20X200, 20X200,20X200)
(4) seated calf raise /supplemental drop set weight (10/15X115,10/15X115, 10/15X115,10/15X115)


----------



## The Phoenix

*I let coach know I was going to take a couple of weeks off and start from with 2 weeks into my test cycle.  Nothing against his training, but I wanted to make sure I started my cycle and then start the off where I left off.  
*Supplements

L glutamine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)

chest
flat press (WU10X45,8X145,6X170, 5X185,5X185)
incline press (8X145,7X160,4X185,4X185)
pec-dec flies (10X100,10X100,10/15X100,10/15X100,10/15X100, 10/15X100)


----------



## The Phoenix

Got labs done last week. Doc was confused and gave me lab results from December telling me my test was over 1k. He thought to himself, “awe he pro’ly on cycle” and I’m like “sir., You just told me I looked leaner?”

That was the punch line (and that was true). I told Doc, “you in the wrong career”. He should do stand up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> *I let coach know I was going to take a couple of weeks off and start from with 2 weeks into my test cycle.  Nothing against his training, but I wanted to make sure I started my cycle and then start the off where I left off.  *
> Supplements
> 
> L glutamine
> Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)
> 
> chest
> flat press (WU10X45,8X145,6X170, 5X185,5X185)
> incline press (8X145,7X160,4X185,4X185)
> pec-dec flies (10X100,10X100,10/15X100,10/15X100,10/15X100, 10/15X100)


Nice to see some progression on the weights man ! seriously not busting your balls at all , this is way better than doin 30 odd reps with the same weight for 5 sets.

You will start to blow up and get stronger much faster.

Try this if you want to , if 185 is your max count backwards 5 sets by 5lbs , whats that ,,, 160 ? that's how I set my openers when I was doing 5x5 and 6x6 work.  Then you won't be wasting your gas on low end fluff n stuff. once you can get the x5 or x6 with that max weight for the last set, then you move up the opener 5lbs and it all starts again. you can adjust it for any AxB you want to , 8x8's is a bitch , I tried that fun shit.

For warm ups i'll just work an empty bar 10 20 reps some times more, just so i got the kinks out and ready to go to work.


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> Nice to see some progression on the weights man ! seriously not busting your balls at all , this is way better than doin 30 odd reps with the same weight for 5 sets.
> 
> You will start to blow up and get stronger much faster.
> 
> Try this if you want to , if 185 is your max count backwards 5 sets by 5lbs , whats that ,,, 160 ? that's how I set my openers when I was doing 5x5 and 6x6 work. Then you won't be wasting your gas on low end fluff n stuff. once you can get the x5 or x6 with that max weight for the last set, then you move up the opener 5lbs and it all starts again. you can adjust it for any AxB you want to , 8x8's is a bitch , I tried that fun shit.
> 
> For warm ups i'll just work an empty bar 10 20 reps some times more, just so i got the kinks out and ready to go to work.



Thank you. I’ll give a shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> *Started a test400 cycle cruise taking 1/2 cc based on advice from my PL'ing brothers here @UGBB/TID.  I asked my trainer to take two weeks off to think things out and allow my body to acclimate to my first cycle this year.*
> 
> Supplements (I apply recommended doses; otherwise you just piss it out)
> 
> L glutamine
> 1/2 cc supertest (400mg/mL)
> Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)
> 
> quads
> single legs press (10X90+sled, 10X90,10X90,10X90)
> (4S) < single/double calf raise on leg press (10X90+sled, 10X90,10X90,10X90)
> forward lunge (10X50,10X50,10X50,10X50)
> (4S) < hack squat  (10X90+sled,10X90, 10X140,10X140)
> (4S) single/double leg ext (10/15X30/35, 10/15X30/35,10/15X30/35,10/15X30/35)
> outer adductor (15X130,15X130, 15X130,15X130)
> (4S) < angled calf raise (20X200,20X200, 20X200,20X200)
> (4) seated calf raise /supplemental drop set weight (10/15X115,10/15X115, 10/15X115,10/15X115)


Is that 1/2 cc once a week (200 mg/week) or two times a week (400 mg/week)?


----------



## RiR0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Is that 1/2 cc once a week (200 mg/week) or two times a week (400 mg/week)?


Ever heard of somebody taking time off training to let their body acclimate to the drugs?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

RiR0 said:


> Ever heard of somebody taking time off training to let their body acclimate to the drugs?


Well, there’s that too. 

I’m not quite sure how he just started the test “blast” and already got bloodwork over 1,000 and is already “looking leaner.”

So many questions. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Is that 1/2 cc once a week (200 mg/week) or two times a week (400 mg/week)?



2X’s per week for a total of 1 cc 400mg/mL. Guess what tomorrow is; pinning thighs day?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well, there’s that too.
> 
> I’m not quite sure how he just started the test “blast” and already got bloodwork over 1,000 and is already “looking leaner.”
> 
> So many questions.



The doctor was incorrect. He had to do labs last week. We haven’t gotten the results back yet but I know I def need it bruv. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

@Yano. Took your advice on the sets and it was efficient in gauging my range. Thank you. 

Back
- [ ] (4) BO DB row (7x80,7x80,7x85,7x85)
- [ ] (4)Lat pull down (wide Crandall) (8-9x110, 8x110 7x120,7x120)
- [ ] (4) cable row (narrow Crandall) (7x130, 7x130, 7x140, 7x150)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well, there’s that too.
> 
> I’m not quite sure how he just started the test “blast” and already got bloodwork over 1,000 and is already “looking leaner.”
> 
> So many questions.



I know that you are quick to judge by your first statement. It was a joke on me from the doctor in case you didn’t get that. LULZ  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> Ever heard of somebody taking time off training to let their body acclimate to the drugs?



I’ll make up whatever excuse I want on here; you of all people know I don’t have to explain myself. Maybe I just wanted a fncking break. 

I swear with you two, I’m damned if I do, dammed if I don’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> @Yano. Took your advice on the sets and it was efficient in gauging my range. Thank you.
> 
> Back
> - [ ] (4) BO DB row (7x80,7x80,7x85,7x85)
> - [ ] (4)Lat pull down (wide Crandall) (8-9x110, 8x110 7x120,7x120)
> - [ ] (4) cable row (narrow Crandall) (7x130, 7x130, 7x140, 7x150)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Right on man glad it helped ! I enjoy working it in 6x6 for some odd reason and I get good progress with it. 

Its a fun system too it becomes a game real fast specially if you have a work out partner , trying to get 6 reps out at each weight bump and be the first guy that gets to move up 5lbs

Hardest part is being honest with your maxes and knowing them. If you mis-judge your max and dont know it within a few lbs , you can start off bad right from the start ya know by having wonky openers , that will only short you out on the  top end and fool you into thinking you got more work done than you did. 

I will suggest a deload every 4 or 5 weeks when you feel ya need it , while its a fun system if you really give it your all and work that close to maxes it will take its toll on ya so you need that break to just decompress , it's every 4-6 weeks for me. 

I'm sure no trainer or  BB guy , this was just stuff I had passed to me and learned along the way. 

If you enjoy it and it helps , GREAT , if it doesn't suit you or what your doing , just toss it. No worries.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> I’ll make up whatever excuse I want on here; you of all people know I don’t have to explain myself. Maybe I just wanted a fncking break.
> 
> I swear with you two, I’m damned if I do, dammed if I don’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Damned if you do? Can you point to one part that you’ve actually listened to?

A two week break after half-assing it for a year due to molar surgery? Lulzzzzz… you’re killing it, MindlessWork… er… shit… The Phoenix. Sorry, I get my old guys confused.


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> Right on man glad it helped ! I enjoy working it in 6x6 for some odd reason and I get good progress with it.
> 
> Its a fun system too it becomes a game real fast specially if you have a work out partner , trying to get 6 reps out at each weight bump and be the first guy that gets to move up 5lbs
> 
> Hardest part is being honest with your maxes and knowing them. If you mis-judge your max and dont know it within a few lbs , you can start off bad right from the start ya know by having wonky openers , that will only short you out on the top end and fool you into thinking you got more work done than you did.
> 
> I will suggest a deload every 4 or 5 weeks when you feel ya need it , while its a fun system if you really give it your all and work that close to maxes it will take its toll on ya so you need that break to just decompress , it's every 4-6 weeks for me.
> 
> I'm sure no trainer or BB guy , this was just stuff I had passed to me and learned along the way.
> 
> If you enjoy it and it helps , GREAT , if it doesn't suit you or what your doing , just toss it. No worries.



No brother. It totally works. I appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Damned if you do? Can you point to one part that you’ve actually listened to?
> 
> A two week break after half-assing it for a year due to molar surgery? Lulzzzzz… you’re killing it, MindlessWork… er… shit… The Phoenix. Sorry, I get my old guys confused.



You can believe whatever you want to believe. It’s never bothered me. You’re beating a dead horse. I believe the guys here have an idea of who I am. You don’t cos you can’t remember what you wrote several threads back. Not one to point out specifics and I dislike one-sidedness but I cannot discern which way to move on both of ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> You can believe whatever you want to believe. It’s never bothered me. You’re beating a dead horse. I believe the guys here have an idea of who I am. You don’t cos you can’t remember what you wrote several threads back. Not one to point out specifics and I dislike one-sidedness but I cannot discern which way to move on both of ya.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You can “train” however you feel like it. But there are ways that work better than others. The way your “trainer” had you doing it doesn’t work. 

As for two weeks off? Whatever way you train, *consistency* is the key. So taking two weeks off is kinda fucky. But enjoy your vacay if you feel like you “earned” it. Lol. I’m only trying to hold you accountable but all your overly-sensitive eyes see are mEaN wOrDs.


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> I’ll make up whatever excuse I want on here; you of all people know I don’t have to explain myself. Maybe I just wanted a fncking break.
> 
> I swear with you two, I’m damned if I do, dammed if I don’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Why would you need 2 weeks off? Your training has been akin a long ass deload.


----------



## The Phoenix

Supplements 

L glutamine
1/2 cc supertest (400mg/mL)
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, < = linking with previous)


hamstring
(4S) single/double laying leg curl (10/12X25, 9/12X25, 8/12X30,8/11X32.5,8/12X32.5)
(4) seated leg curl (10X70,8X77.5,8X90, 8X90)
inner adductor (10X75,8X85,8X95, 7X105)
< glute ext. (10X40,8X50,8X50,8X50)
(4H) << standing calf raise (15X180,15X180, 15X180,15X180)
(4) seated calf raise (10/10X90,10/10X90, 10/10X90,10/10X90)


----------



## The Phoenix

My test came back below normal.  my body was thistin' for that male hormone.  I was starting to grow a clit.


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, DB=dumbbell, WU=warm up, VM=vertical movement, LM=lateral movement, < = linking with previous)

shoulders
shoulder press (behind) (8X95,8X95,6X135)
(4S) < rotator cuff (LM) (10X5,10X10,10X10)
shoulder press (front) (7X135,8X135,7X135)
(4S) < rotator cuff (VM) (10X5,10X5,10X5)
front delts (DB) (8X30,8X30,8X30,8X30)
(4S) < laying rear delts (DB) (8X15,8X15, 8X15,8X15)
lateral raises (DB) (8X25,8X25,8X25,8X25)
(4S) < rear delt side raises (10X15,10X15, 10X15,10X15)
(4) upright rows (10X95,10X95, 10X95,10X95)
(4) shrugs(behind) (12X185,12X185, 12X185,12X185)


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, DB=dumbbell, WU=warm up, VM=vertical movement, LM=lateral movement, < = linking with previous)
> 
> shoulders
> shoulder press (behind) (8X95,8X95,6X135)
> (4S) < rotator cuff (LM) (10X5,10X10,10X10)
> shoulder press (front) (7X135,8X135,7X135)
> (4S) < rotator cuff (VM) (10X5,10X5,10X5)
> front delts (DB) (8X30,8X30,8X30,8X30)
> (4S) < laying rear delts (DB) (8X15,8X15, 8X15,8X15)
> lateral raises (DB) (8X25,8X25,8X25,8X25)
> (4S) < rear delt side raises (10X15,10X15, 10X15,10X15)
> (4) upright rows (10X95,10X95, 10X95,10X95)
> (4) shrugs(behind) (12X185,12X185, 12X185,12X185)


How long did this take?


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How long did this take?


it was a quick workout, about 40-45 minutes.


----------



## RiR0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How long did this take?


Just looks like some rotator cuff destruction in the future


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> it was a quick workout, about 40-45 minutes.


So no rest between sets?


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So no rest between sets?


yes, about 20-30 sec


----------



## CJ

The Phoenix said:


> yes, about 20-30 sec


You're just doing cardio with weights bud. We lift weights to build muscle, we do cardio for the cardio benefits. Don't mix the two. 

Rest properly between sets so you can give each set the proper intensity of effort that it deserves, that is required to be most effective for growth.


----------



## The Phoenix

CJ said:


> You're just doing cardio with weights bud. We lift weights to build muscle, we do cardio for the cardio benefits. Don't mix the two.
> 
> Rest properly between sets so you can give each set the proper intensity of effort that it deserves, that is required to be most effective for growth.



I know it looks like a lot of exercises but I can get through this routine pretty quickly and still be beating normal. I use more variation of exercises to hit the various shoulder areas; all in a proper rest time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> I know it looks like a lot of exercises but I can get through this routine pretty quickly and still be beating normal. I use more variation of exercises to hit the various shoulder areas; all in a proper rest time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That type of “variation” training is usually done by guys that have already put on muscle mass and are looking to refine their look. 

Longer rest periods would allow you to use heavier weights. Do you really think those 8 and 10 lb dumbbells are really doing anything? Really?

Never mind. You’re going to keep doing what you’re doing. I’ll check in on your “progress” pic in 6 months. Good luck.


----------



## CJ

The Phoenix said:


> I know it looks like a lot of exercises but I can get through this routine pretty quickly and still be beating normal. I use more variation of exercises to hit the various shoulder areas; all in a proper rest time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Quickly should not be the objective. 

The simple inarguable fact is that if you're not properly recovered for your next set, it's going to be half assed. 

30 seconds rest is simply not enough. You could simply have removed some of the redundant exercises in that day, rested properly on the sets that you did perform, and been done in the same time but have done more actual effective work. 

I'm not shitting on you, I swear, it's just A LOT of fluff.


----------



## The Phoenix

CJ said:


> Quickly should not be the objective.
> 
> The simple inarguable fact is that if you're not properly recovered for your next set, it's going to be half assed.
> 
> 30 seconds rest is simply not enough. You could simply have removed some of the redundant exercises in that day, rested properly on the sets that you did perform, and been done in the same time but have done more actual effective work.
> 
> I'm not shitting on you, I swear, it's just A LOT of fluff.



I do hit it with a certain intensity; I’m not actually rushing through it, just moving through the exercise with certain form restrictions, trying to keep everything tight and the movement clean.  Edit - keeping motion fluid but intense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

CJ said:


> Quickly should not be the objective.
> 
> The simple inarguable fact is that if you're not properly recovered for your next set, it's going to be half assed.
> 
> 30 seconds rest is simply not enough. You could simply have removed some of the redundant exercises in that day, rested properly on the sets that you did perform, and been done in the same time but have done more actual effective work.
> 
> I'm not shitting on you, I swear, it's just A LOT of fluff.



You’d recommend basics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

The Phoenix said:


> You’d recommend basics?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I do admit, for shoulders I don’t have basic exercises. I’ve always complicated them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RiR0

You guys realize he’s never going to listen right? He’s just going to keep rationalizing his waste of time. It’s like trying to teach Skullcrusher


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That type of “variation” training is usually done by guys that have already put on muscle mass and are looking to refine their look.
> 
> Longer rest periods would allow you to use heavier weights. Do you really think those 8 and 10 lb dumbbells are really doing anything? Really?
> 
> Never mind. You’re going to keep doing what you’re doing. I’ll check in on your “progress” pic in 6 months. Good luck.



True; to reiterate; I’ve typically had overdone shoulders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> I do admit, for shoulders I don’t have basic exercises. I’ve always complicated them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


And look at your results. You don’t understand the basics of diet it training.


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> You guys realize he’s never going to listen right? He’s just going to keep rationalizing his waste of time. It’s like trying to teach Skullcrusher



What do recommend l?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

The Phoenix said:


> What do recommend l?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



For shoulders that is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> What do recommend l?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Listening to @RiR0 the FIRST time. He gave you recommendations over a month ago. You just wasted a month. Do you look any different???


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Listening to @RiR0 the FIRST time. He gave you recommendations over a month ago. You just wasted a month. Do you look any different???



Yes, from a month ago.  Edit - gained 5 lbs but it’s not where I need to be yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 7/3/2022*

Supplements 

L glutamine
1/2 cc supertest (400mg/mL)
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)

quads & calf
(4) squats (10X135, 8X185, 8X225,4X245, 2XDEL,3XDEL)
(4S) single/double leg ext. (9/10X30/40, 9/10X30/40,9/10X30/40,9/10X30/40)
outer adductor (8X100, 8X100,8X100,8X100)
standing calf raise (10X185,10X185,10X185, 10X185)
sitting calf raise (10X90,10X90,10X90, 10X90)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, WU=warm-up, DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)

chest
(4) cybex chest press (WU10X90,9X140, 8X165,8X180,6X205)
(4) cybex incline press (9X140, 8X165,8X180,6X205)
(4) narrow machine press (8X120,8X120, 8X120,8X120)
(4) pec-deck flies (10X110,10X110, 10X110,10X110)


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 7/5/2022*

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, DEL=de-load, OHD=overhand, PD=pull down, WU=warm-up, < = linking with previous)

back & bis
(4) lat PD (WU10X90, 8X140, 8X165, 6X180)
(4) wide grip row (9X180,9X180,8X205, 8X205)
(4) OH grip row (9X230,8X255,7X270, 6X295)
(4) cable row (10X120,10X120,10X120, 10X120)
(4) preacher curl (10X60,10X60,8X70,8X70)
(4) hammer curls (7X35,7X35,7X35,7X35)


----------



## The Phoenix

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, DEL=de-load, OHD=overhand, PD=pull down, DP=dead press, WU=warm-up, < = linking with previous)

shoulders
(4) shoulder press (WU10X45DP, 9X135, 9X135, 7X145, 7X145)
(4) lateral raises (10X55,10X55,8X60,8X65)
DB front delts (10X25,10X25,8X30,8X30)
(4S) < DB rear delts (8X15,9X15,10X15, 11X15)
(4) upright rows (9X95,10X95,11X95,12X95)
(4) shrugs (15X185,15X185,15X185,15X185)


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 7/8/2022*

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, WU=warm-up, DEL=de-load, GM=good morning < = linking with previous)

hamstring and calves
(4) GM w/safety bar (WU10X50,9X100, 8X110,6X120)
landmine squats (10X70,8X80, 8X90,8X100)
(4S) < outer-quad lunge (10X25,10X25, 10X25,10X25)
laying single leg curl (10X25,9X30,9X30, 8X35)
(4S) < seated calf raise (10/10X90,10/10X90,10/10X90,10/10X90)
seated leg curls (10X70,8X75,8X80,8X85)
(4S) < inner adductors (8X90,10X90, 12X90,14X90)
(4) standing calf raise (15X210,15X210, 15X210,15X210)


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> *From 7/8/2022*
> 
> Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, WU=warm-up, DEL=de-load, GM=good morning < = linking with previous)
> 
> hamstring and calves
> (4) GM w/safety bar (WU10X50,9X100, 8X110,6X120)
> landmine squats (10X70,8X80, 8X90,8X100)
> (4S) < outer-quad lunge (10X25,10X25, 10X25,10X25)
> laying single leg curl (10X25,9X30,9X30, 8X35)
> (4S) < seated calf raise (10/10X90,10/10X90,10/10X90,10/10X90)
> seated leg curls (10X70,8X75,8X80,8X85)
> (4S) < inner adductors (8X90,10X90, 12X90,14X90)
> (4) standing calf raise (15X210,15X210, 15X210,15X210)


good to see more and more progressive resistance , dont forget your legs need it to , if you want them tree trunks , seated calf raises , 90 95 100 105 ,, standing 210 215 220 225

adductors .... ?


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> good to see more and more progressive resistance , dont forget your legs need it to , if you want them tree trunks , seated calf raises , 90 95 100 105 ,, standing 210 215 220 225
> 
> adductors .... ?
> View attachment 24426


my old name was troncoso, which means lots of tree trunk, so I would use it as a last name


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> my old name was troncoso, which means lots of tree trunk, so I would use it as a last name


Reminds me of an old friend Reed ,,, Everyone knows him as Reed St Marks , the drummer for Celtic Frost , but ive known him since he was just Reed Cruikshank haha , which means ,, crooked legs


----------



## The Phoenix

Sups
1/2 CC supertest (400)
L-glutamine
Creatine
protein

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, WU=warm-up, DEL=de-load, GM=good morning < = linking with previous)


quads and calves
close-foot squats (WU10X45,9X95, 8X135,6X185, 4x225)
(4S) < outer-quad lunge (10X25,10X25, 10X25,10X25)
single leg press (10X90,8X140,8X180,7X230)
(4S) < calf ext (on leg press sled) (15X90,15X140,15X180,15X230)
single/double leg ext (12/24X30/35,12/24X30/35,12/24X30/35,12/24X30/35)
(4H) < angled calf ext (15X220,15X220, 15X220,15X220)
outer adductor (15X130,15X135,15X135, 15X140)
(4S) < sissy squats (8,8,8,8)


----------



## The Phoenix

Sups
L-glutamine
Creatine
protein

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, WU=warm-up, DEL=de-load, GM=good morning < = linking with previous)

back and biceps
(5) lat pull down (narrow) (WU10X100,9X120, 8X120,7X130, 6x130)
(4) cable row (narrow) (9X130,9X130, 8X140,8X140)
(5) rear delt (10X100,10X100,8X110, 8X110,6X120)
(4) preacher curl (10X70,8X75,8X75,6X80)
hammer curls (10X30ALT,11X30, 9X35, 9X35)
(4S) < reverse grip curl (9X50,9X50, 8X50,8X50)


----------



## The Phoenix

Sups
L-glutamine
Creatine
protein

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, WU=warm-up, OH=overhead, DB=dumbell, DEL=de-load, GM=good morning < = linking with previous)

chest and triceps
WU DS Incline DB 12x40,10,8
(1S) WU DS French press (12x45,10,8)
DB Incline w/45B (10x40,
(3s) < French press 15x45
Sup DB Press (10x30,
(3s)< Db flies (6x30
(3S) skull n burns (12/20x60
OH trícep ext (CCx45B
(3S) < Plank (30S,30S,30S)
(3S) DB delt (neutr/sup) (15xunlimited


----------



## The Phoenix

Scale is moving in the right direction.

Supplements 

L glutamine
Protein
Creatine
1/2 cc supertest (400mg/mL)
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)

shoulders
(4) front shoulder press (10X95, 8X135, 7X160,7X160)
upright rows (9X95,10X95,12X95,12X95)
(4S) < rear-delts (laying) (8X15,9X15,10X15, 10X15)
shrugs (12X185,12X185,15X185,15X185)
(4S) < V-raises (8X15,8X15,10X15,10X15)
side lateral raises (8X15,8X15,10X15,10X15)
(4S) < side lateral raise (supinated) (8X10,8X10, 10X10,10X10)


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 7/14/2022*

Supplements 

L glutamine
Protein
Creatine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)


quads
WU Single leg press outer step angle (12X45, 20X45)
WU < banded squats:adductors (10,10,10)
WU (3H) < Side lunges (10,10,10)
(3)Single leg press (25x90,20x90, 20X90)
(4) Assisted hack squat (16x180,12x180,10X180,8X180)
CB gobblet squats (CCX30, CCX30, CCX30)


----------



## The Phoenix

Supplements 

L glutamine
Protein
Creatine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, <#>B=weighted band, DEL=de-load, CC=coach's count, DB=dumbells, DL = deadlift, < = linking with previous)

pliometrics
Hamstring push (10X90B,10X90B,10X90B)
(3S) < side pelvic ext. (10X35B,10X35B, 10X35B)
side banded squat (10X90B,10X90B, 10X90B)
(3S) < banded glute ext. (10X35B,10X35B, 10X35B)
20-inch slow step down (10,10,10)
(3S) < pendulum swings (10X50,10X50, 10X50)
(3) lateral motion rotator cuff (10X5,10X10, 10X10)
(3) vertical motion rotator cuff (10X5,10X10, 10X10)


----------



## The Phoenix

Supplements 


L glutamine
Protein
Creatine
0.5 CC supertest
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, WU=warm-up, DEL=de-load, GM=good morning < = linking with previous)

hamstring and calves
(6) Stiff legged 'M' DL (5X95,5X95,6X145, 5X145,3X195,4X195)
GM (10X75,10X75,10X95,10X95)
(4S) < outer quad lunge (secondary)  (10X25, 10X25,10X25,10X25)
laying leg curl (8X60,8X65,8X65, 8X70)
(4S) < gluteal KB (8X50,8X50,8X50,8X50)
seated leg curl (8X60,8X65,8X70,8X70)
(4S) < inner adductors (15X120,15X120,15X125, 17X125)
(4) angled calf raises (20X200,20X200,20X2


----------



## Stickler

Following progress brother


----------



## The Phoenix

Stickler said:


> Following progress brother


i post photo progress on TID, see you there...or here.


----------



## The Phoenix

Supplements 

L glutamine
protein
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)

chest
(6) banded 85B machine press (9X60,8x60,9X65,9X65,10X70,10X70)
(6) pec-deck flies (10X80,10X80,9X90,9X90, 10X100,10X100)
(4) incline bench (10X135,8X160,5X185.4X185, 7XDEL)


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 7/19/2022*

Supplements 

0.5 CC supertest
L glutamine
protein
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, <#>B=band resistent weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)

back
WU 35B Banded upright rows (15X35B,15X35B)
< WU BO band pulls (15X35B,15X35B)
(2H) <<WU Horizontal PU (15,15)
BO row W/trap bar (15x0, 12x59, 14x50, 16x50,12x70, 14x70)
< RDL W/trap bar (15x0, 12x59, 14x50, 16x50,12x70, 14x70)
(4H) << Horizontal PU (2-count hold )(5,5,5,5)
Lat PD (18x32, 20x32,22x32,24x32)
(4S) < Holistic band pull (10X35B,10X35B, 10X35B,10X35B)
Ski flies (12x15, 12x15, 12x15)
< OHD rear delts (12x15, 12x15, 12x15)
(3H) < V raises (12x15, 12x15, 12x15)


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> *From 7/19/2022*
> 
> Supplements
> 
> 0.5 CC supertest
> L glutamine
> protein
> Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, <#>B=band resistent weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)
> 
> back
> WU 35B Banded upright rows (15X35B,15X35B)
> < WU BO band pulls (15X35B,15X35B)
> (2H) <<WU Horizontal PU (15,15)
> BO row W/trap bar (15x0, 12x59, 14x50, 16x50,12x70, 14x70)
> < RDL W/trap bar (15x0, 12x59, 14x50, 16x50,12x70, 14x70)
> (4H) << Horizontal PU (2-count hold )(5,5,5,5)
> Lat PD (18x32, 20x32,22x32,24x32)
> (4S) < Holistic band pull (10X35B,10X35B, 10X35B,10X35B)
> Ski flies (12x15, 12x15, 12x15)
> < OHD rear delts (12x15, 12x15, 12x15)
> (3H) < V raises (12x15, 12x15, 12x15)


Was this a “therapeutic session”?


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Was this a “therapeutic session”?


coach said there was some hypertrophy incorporated and I even asked if we were avoiding but coach said a little hypertrophy never hurt anyone.  Good news is that I am up 10lbs, but still have another 10 lbs to go to feel normal.  Overall, the training has been great.

Edit - I told coach as soon as I post, there will be comments about hypertrophy.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> coach said there was some hypertrophy incorporated and I even asked if we were avoiding but coach said a little hypertrophy never hurt anyone.  Good news is that I am up 10lbs, but still have another 10 lbs to go to feel normal.  Overall, the training has been great.
> 
> Edit - I told coach as soon as I post, there will be comments about hypertrophy.


So this was hypertrophy?


----------



## presser

following


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So this was hypertrophy?


yes sir.


----------



## RiR0

Your coach doesn’t understand the basics


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> Your coach doesn’t understand the basics


i think he knows a lot, especially for his age and with his physique.  I have seen him throw some weight and he is smaller than me.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> yes sir.


Ok? Again, I would really advise you to get another trainer. This guy isn't so good, man.

And you're up 10 pounds from starting the testosterone at 400 mg/week.  If you stopped that today, you would be down 10 pounds in about 2 weeks.

Edit: Strength and Hypertrophy are separate things!!!


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> i think he knows a lot, especially for his age and with his physique.  I have seen him throw some weight and he is smaller than me.


Ronnie Coleman was bigger and stronger than most people but I’d never hire him. 
Your coach is a moron


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok? Again, I would really advise you to get another trainer. This guy isn't so good, man.
> 
> And you're up 10 pounds from starting the testosterone at 400 mg/week.  If you stopped that today, you would be down 10 pounds in about 2 weeks.
> 
> Edit: Strength and Hypertrophy are separate things!!!


i asked did him about; overall it wasn't a bad training.  I was shot at the end.


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> Ronnie Coleman was bigger and stronger than most people but I’d never hire him.
> Your coach is a moron


I could understand why one might think that but  we have both seen improvement.  I might doubt him at the moment, but I trust he will take me to where we were at before.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> i asked did him about; overall it wasn't a bad training.  I was shot at the end.


I know, I would be tired at the end too. This is what we're trying to get you to realize. You can't equate "exhaustion" with hypertrophy.  Many do though.

What he has you doing makes you FEEL it, but it's not going to be as efficient as other training methods.  Your trainer is giving you routines that are like "P90x". Lots of movements, lots of reps, lots of sweat, and lots of lactic acid, but not so much muscle.  These are "functional" type movements. If that's what you are looking for, that's fine. But you aren't going to grow off of these movements, or get any stronger.


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I know, I would be tired at the end too. This is what we're trying to get you to realize. You can't equate "exhaustion" with hypertrophy.  Many do though.
> 
> What he has you doing makes you FEEL it, but it's not going to be as efficient as other training methods.  Your trainer is giving you routines that are like "P90x". Lots of movements, lots of reps, lots of sweat, and lots of lactic acid, but not so much muscle.  These are "functional" type movements. If that's what you are looking for, that's fine. But you aren't going to grow off of these movements, or get any stronger.


I'll make sure to ask him to stay away from hypertrophic training...he wanted to do a litte pre-exhaust.  I don't want to get lean....need to beefy up...


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> I'll make sure to ask him to stay away from hypertrophic training...he wanted to do a litte pre-exhaust.  I don't want to get lean....need to beefy up...


OMG....

No, that's NOT what I said. 

You WANT hypertrophic training. What he gave you is NOT hypertrophic training. He gave you functional training. 

You're frustrating, bro!


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> I'll make sure to ask him to stay away from hypertrophic training...he wanted to do a litte pre-exhaust.  I don't want to get lean....need to beefy up...


Then hire another trainer. Mechanical tension creates growth not weird pump and rep until you’re tired. 
Lean comes from diet. 
You’re not doing anything that will cause the adaptation to create hypertrophy. The only thing growing is your trainers wallet


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> Then hire another trainer. Mechanical tension creates growth not weird pump and rep until you’re tired.
> Lean comes from diet.
> You’re not doing anything that will cause the adaptation to create hypertrophy. The only thing growing is your trainers wallet


Something to consider when the time comes for me to move on.


----------



## PZT

The Phoenix said:


> Something to consider when the time comes for me to move on.


Hey bud, I don’t know if you have ever been asked this or shared previously but have you ever trained with out a trainer? And if so, what were your results?


----------



## The Phoenix

PZT said:


> Hey bud, I don’t know if you have ever been asked this or shared previously but have you ever trained with out a trainer? And if so, what were your results?


good question and sorry for the late response brother.  I have been working out since '94 (93 doesn't count cos I was taking weight training for college credit) and hired a trainer in '97 for about a month or so. then again in '14 but wasn't getting the results I wanted to found a steady WO partner there for a few years.  I would improve but would plateau, so hiring a trainer helped.

With that said, this is the longest I've had a trainer, but mainly because I have been able to afford it.  I had a convo with coach tonight and wanted to make sure we are on the same page.  I don't want him to just be pushing exercises.  I will post shortly my workout.  I thought it was a decent WO .


----------



## The Phoenix

Supplements 

L glutamine
protein
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, <#>B=banded resistent weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)

hamstring

WU 35B Based Laying Straight kick-back (15,15,15,15)
< Wu banded laying kick outs  (15,15,15,15)
WU (1H) << resistant abductor/adductor work (10X85B,10X85B,10X85B)
WU close foot squat (20x45)
WU (1S) < GM (10x45)
close foot squat (20x45)
(5S) < GM 10x95,12x95,14x95,16x110,18x110
Hip thrusters (12x90<hold>,12x90<hold>, 12x90<hold>,12x90<hold>)
(4S) < resistant hip thrusters (10x85B,10x85B, 10x85B,10x85B)
Hip thruster burnout (30X20,33X20)
(2S) < concentrated eccentric Nordic curls (3,3)


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> Supplements
> 
> L glutamine
> protein
> Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, <#>B=banded resistent weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)
> 
> hamstring
> 
> WU 35B Based Laying Straight kick-back (15,15,15,15)
> < Wu banded laying kick outs  (15,15,15,15)
> WU (1H) << resistant abductor/adductor work (10X85B,10X85B,10X85B)
> WU close foot squat (20x45)
> WU (1S) < GM (10x45)
> close foot squat (20x45)
> (5S) < GM 10x95,12x95,14x95,16x110,18x110
> Hip thrusters (12x90<hold>,12x90<hold>, 12x90<hold>,12x90<hold>)
> (4S) < resistant hip thrusters (10x85B,10x85B, 10x85B,10x85B)
> Hip thruster burnout (30X20,33X20)
> (2S) < concentrated eccentric Nordic curls (3,3)


You did 1 hamstring movement. This is not a hamstring workout.
This is like a bad generic bikini competitor workout


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

RiR0 said:


> You did 1 hamstring movement. This is not a hamstring workout.
> This is like a bad generic bikini competitor workout


Hey, he squatted 45 pounds. C’mon. That’s gonna make him STRONG 💪 Um, just try not to think so much about it and it won’t seem like bullshit. This was a “good wo”.


----------



## presser

The Phoenix said:


> Supplements
> 
> L glutamine
> protein
> Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, <#>B=banded resistent weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)
> 
> hamstring
> 
> WU 35B Based Laying Straight kick-back (15,15,15,15)
> < Wu banded laying kick outs  (15,15,15,15)
> WU (1H) << resistant abductor/adductor work (10X85B,10X85B,10X85B)
> WU close foot squat (20x45)
> WU (1S) < GM (10x45)
> close foot squat (20x45)
> (5S) < GM 10x95,12x95,14x95,16x110,18x110
> Hip thrusters (12x90<hold>,12x90<hold>, 12x90<hold>,12x90<hold>)
> (4S) < resistant hip thrusters (10x85B,10x85B, 10x85B,10x85B)
> Hip thruster burnout (30X20,33X20)
> (2S) < concentrated eccentric Nordic curls (3,3)


phoenix but are these weights in Kg? and what is the goal you are trying to get from you coach.. just curious...


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> You did 1 hamstring movement. This is not a hamstring workout.
> This is like a bad generic bikini competitor workout


2 movements actually, constriction and contractual.  I lack in hamstrings


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> 2 movements actually, constriction and contractual.  I lack in hamstrings


What other movement? You’ve literally got 1 direct hamstring movement. This is mainly glutes


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Hey, he squatted 45 pounds. C’mon. That’s gonna make him STRONG 💪 Um, just try not to think so much about it and it won’t seem like bullshit. This was a “good wo”.


LOL.  didn't do squats last night.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

The Phoenix said:


> 2 movements actually, constriction and contractual.  I lack in hamstrings


Deadlift, rdl's, Bulgarian split squats.


----------



## The Phoenix

presser said:


> phoenix but are these weights in Kg? and what is the goal you are trying to get from you coach.. just curious...


standard unit.  high intensity


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> LOL.  didn't do squats last night.





The Phoenix said:


> Supplements
> 
> L glutamine
> protein
> Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, <#>B=banded resistent weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)
> 
> hamstring
> 
> WU 35B Based Laying Straight kick-back (15,15,15,15)
> < Wu banded laying kick outs  (15,15,15,15)
> WU (1H) << resistant abductor/adductor work (10X85B,10X85B,10X85B)
> WU close foot squat (20x45)
> WU (1S) < GM (10x45)
> *close foot squat (20x45)*
> (5S) < GM 10x95,12x95,14x95,16x110,18x110
> Hip thrusters (12x90<hold>,12x90<hold>, 12x90<hold>,12x90<hold>)
> (4S) < resistant hip thrusters (10x85B,10x85B, 10x85B,10x85B)
> Hip thruster burnout (30X20,33X20)
> (2S) < concentrated eccentric Nordic curls (3,3)


What’s a close foot squat if it’s not a squat?

And what are “constriction” exercises?


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What’s a close foot squat if it’s not a squat?
> 
> And what are “constriction” exercises?


i just woke up...


----------



## RiR0

FlyingPapaya said:


> Deadlift, rdl's, Bulgarian split squats.


He didn’t do any of those


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> standard unit.  high intensity


Your definition of “intensity” is off

Intensity is amount of weight. It has nothing to do with perspiration or breathing hard.


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> He didn’t do any of those


i thought he was recommending those cos I said i had weak hams.  Let me have my coffee.. and water my garden..LOL , then i will chat.


----------



## presser

The Phoenix said:


> standard unit.  high intensity


ok gotcha... so you are doing short rest periods? these weights seem really light and you could do alot better going alot heavier... i thought most of these was in kg. why so light bro.. you been training so many yrears. for body building it that is the goal you have to go to heavy and to failure even if is just some exercises... reps are very high so this is more pump work... 
you have a nice physic but you can do alot better doing heavy training smart... just my opinion ofc .. and no disrespect intended brother...


----------



## RiR0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Your definition of “intensity” is off
> 
> Intensity is amount of weight. It has nothing to do with perspiration or breathing hard.


He doesn’t understand he means effort but even then that’s proximity to failure and that ain’t happening either


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

FlyingPapaya said:


> Deadlift, rdl's, Bulgarian split squats.


Those would be hard!!! 🤣

We do fun, fluffy, feel good exercises in this thread. Fuck off to one of those “effort” threads! 👍


----------



## The Phoenix

presser said:


> ok gotcha... so you are doing short rest periods? these weights seem really light and you could do alot better going alot heavier... i thought most of these was in kg. why so light bro.. you been training so many yrears. for body building it that is the goal you have to go to heavy and to failure even if is just some exercises... reps are very high so this is more pump work...
> you have a nice physic but you can do alot better doing heavy training smart... just my opinion ofc .. and no disrespect intended brother...


yeah, like i said, i have weak hams.


----------



## TODAY

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What’s a close foot squat if it’s not a squat?
> 
> And what are “constriction” exercises?


They're the ones that don't involve a contract.


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> yeah, like i said, i have weak hams.


Then what you did makes no sense you literally did 1 direct hamstring movement.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> yeah, like i said, i have weak hams.


So train the hamstrings. 🤦‍♂️ 

Doing ONE hamstring exercise during a “hamstring” workout is going to result in weak hamstrings. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## RiR0

With what your trainer has you doing you’re literally going to lose muscle


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

We’re honestly not attacking you @The Phoenix 

You identify a problem. 

We offer a myriad of solutions. 

You return with excuses. 

And the cycle repeats itself. If you just ATTEMPTED to try the advice then your problems (like weak hamstrings) go away.


----------



## RiR0

Hamstring day:
Go to failure on all working sets. Increase reps or weight each week. 
3 second negative on all reps 
2 second squeeze on all reps 

Seated hamstring curl 3rp first set 8-12 reps 30 second static hold on last set

Lying ham curl 6-9,10-12,15-20 each set to failure 3 minutes rest between sets

Rdl or reverse hyper 2x8-12 lower weight to stay in rep range


----------



## RiR0

It’s weird your “knowledgeable” trainer doesn’t understand that glutes aren’t hamstrings


----------



## TODAY

RiR0 said:


> It’s weird your “knowledgeable” trainer doesn’t understand that glutes aren’t hamstrings


I've got a sneaking suspicion that this trainer is either exceedingly handsome, extremely charismatic, or both.

Now, if TP is willing to handicap his progress in the interest of spending more time with this very handsome and/or charismatic trainer, then I'd advise to him follow his bliss so long as he understands that there's a tradeoff.


----------



## RiR0

TODAY said:


> I've got a sneaking suspicion that this trainer is either exceedingly handsome, extremely charismatic, or both.
> 
> Now, if TP is willing to handicap his progress in the interest of spending more time with this very handsome and/or charismatic trainer, then I'd advise to him follow his bliss so long as he understands that there's a tradeoff.


Then why not just go become a regular at a strip club?


----------



## TODAY

RiR0 said:


> Then why not just go become a regular at a strip club?


It'd probably be cheaper that way 😂


----------



## presser

TODAY said:


> I've got a sneaking suspicion that this trainer is either exceedingly handsome, extremely charismatic, or both.
> 
> Now, if TP is willing to handicap his progress in the interest of spending more time with this very handsome and/or charismatic trainer, then I'd advise to him follow his bliss so long as he understands that there's a tradeoff.


even if this was like programmed in a block style and the next block of training intensity increase and goes more heavy he is still wasting time for building more muscle this way...  that pump and shaping should be left in the weeks of a stripping down  bf in a cut and not done for a long time either... but hey if he is following this coach and he doesnt know the diff he will have a hard time convincing him any diff..


----------



## TODAY

presser said:


> even if this was like programmed in a block style and the next block of training intensity increase and goes more heavy he is still wasting time for building more muscle this way...  that pump and shaping should be left in the weeks of a stripping down  bf in a cut and not done for a long time either... but hey if he is following this coach and he doesnt know the diff he will have a hard time convincing him any diff..


Sunk cost fallacy can be incredibly hard to shake.


----------



## RiR0

presser said:


> even if this was like programmed in a block style and the next block of training intensity increase and goes more heavy he is still wasting time for building more muscle this way...  that pump and shaping should be left in the weeks of a stripping down  bf in a cut and not done for a long time either... but hey if he is following this coach and he doesnt know the diff he will have a hard time convincing him any diff..


That pump and shaping serves no literal purpose and should not be used ever. Shaping isn’t an actual fucking thing


----------



## presser

RiR0 said:


> That pump and shaping serves no literal purpose and should not be used ever. Shaping isn’t an actual fucking thing


bro im trying to be saying this in a nice way to him... just to get the point across.. yes this will not build alot of muscle... the weight is way to low and reps to high... i agree


----------



## presser

RiR0 said:


> That pump and shaping serves no literal purpose and should not be used ever. Shaping isn’t an actual fucking thing


if the intention is to build muscle like a bodybuilder he needs to train to failure as studys have shown that this is the best way to build muscle and with frequency if you can recover from it ..


----------



## RiR0

presser said:


> bro im trying to be saying this in a nice way to him... just to get the point across.. yes this will not build alot of muscle... the weight is way to low and reps to high... i agree


Thanks for nothing useful with your mindless contribution.


----------



## presser

RiR0 said:


> Thanks for nothing useful with your mindless contribution.


you guys are already being rough on the guy he doenst need another guy jumping down his throat not my style


----------



## RiR0

presser said:


> you guys are already being rough on the guy he doenst need another guy jumping down his throat not my style


No your style is to add nothing useful or troll then play victim


----------



## presser

RiR0 said:


> Thanks for nothing useful with your mindless contribution.


why does this always have to go into a


RiR0 said:


> Thanks for nothing useful with your mindless contribution.


you can keep wtf'ing all you want bro


----------



## TODAY

presser said:


> you guys are already being rough on the guy he doenst need another guy jumping down his throat not my style


Huh?

Sesms to me as though the trainer and his methods are taking the brunt of the criticism here.

It sucks to see a well-meaning dude like TP being taken for a ride by a charlatan, and I don't think that the "gentle approach" is gonna do much good.


----------



## RiR0

presser said:


> why does this always have to go into a
> 
> you can keep wtf'ing all you want bro


When it’s a stupid fucking post.


----------



## presser

TODAY said:


> Huh?
> 
> Sesms to me as though the trainer and his methods are taking the brunt of the criticism here.
> 
> It sucks to see a well-meaning dude like TP being taken for a ride by a charlatan, and I don't think that the "gentle approach" is gonna do much good.


bro some words are getting mixed in translation.. i agree with both these dudes.. no matter what i say its never right...


----------



## presser

RiR0 said:


> When it’s a stupid fucking post.


it was not a stupid post i was agreeing with you two aholes alllll the way you jo


----------



## RiR0

presser said:


> it was not a stupid post i was agreeing with you two aholes alllll the way you jo


He’s crying again


----------



## presser

presser said:


> it was not a stupid post i was agreeing with you two aholes alllll the way you jo





RiR0 said:


> When it’s a stupid fucking post.


im crying lol ok


----------



## presser

RiR0 said:


> He’s crying again


he is riro ready to turn the thread in to a shit post thread good job being neg man


----------



## presser

TODAY said:


> Sunk cost fallacy can be incredibly hard to shake.





RiR0 said:


> He’s crying again


i was in agree  with you and the other shamo all the way you moron...


----------



## presser

RiR0 said:


> He’s crying again


it comes down to one thing breaking he muscle down and recovering he will not do this with that type of training... we dont have to get technical at all here.... simple isnt it...


----------



## presser

TP take it for what it is brother if this is the case and you coach is doing this type of training thru out and goal is to get bigger and using all the test you are using you need to get another coach that understand how to train.. 

i was given the same advise years ago from a dieting guy who gave me workouts dealling around super sets and drop sets etc and no failure training at all involved and it got me nowhere... it will get you pumped but wont break the muscle down.... just my honest opinion.. i agree with both riro and bbbg for what they are saying here... dont waste time.. time is precious


----------



## presser

all respect to you bro


----------



## RiR0

presser said:


> it comes down to one thing breaking he muscle down and recovering he will not do this with that type of training... we dont have to get technical at all here.... simple isnt it...


Breaking the muscle down?


----------



## presser

RiR0 said:


> Breaking the muscle down?


taring the fibers , breaking muscle down etc is all lose term... dont be to literal bro...i like to talk simple here


----------



## RiR0

presser said:


> taring the fibers , breaking muscle down etc is all lose term... dont be to literal bro...i like to talk simple here


You are simple. Are you suggesting muscle damage?


----------



## presser

yep exactly that


----------



## RiR0

presser said:


> yep exactly that


That’s literally not what happens. That’s called an injury.


----------



## TODAY

presser said:


> taring the fibers , breaking muscle down etc is all lose term... dont be to literal bro...i like to talk simple here


Simple is one thing

Inaccurate is another.


----------



## presser

RiR0 said:


> You are simple. Are you suggesting muscle damage?


do you not agree that muscle is broken down after training and that is why you eat so you can rebuild or did you find a stupid study saying you dont and you can just jerk off and be ok LOL


----------



## presser

TODAY said:


> Simple is one thing
> 
> Inaccurate is another.


so you are saying muscle fiber doesnt tare and needs to rebuild?


----------



## RiR0

presser said:


> do you not agree that muscle is broken down after training and that is why you eat so you can rebuild or did you find a stupid study saying you dont and you can just jerk off and be ok LOL


No muscle does not get torn down and rebuilt this is basic knowledge. 
Stfu and crawl back in your weird hole


----------



## presser

TODAY said:


> Simple is one thing
> 
> Inaccurate is another.


today i dont understand why?


----------



## presser

RiR0 said:


> No muscle does not get torn down and rebuilt this is basic knowledge.
> Stfu and crawl back in your weird hole


this is what i was tought for many years reading tons of articles everywhere now the word tare doenst happening? really... wow


----------



## RiR0

presser said:


> today i dont understand why?


Not a big surprise there.
Mechanical tension creates the catalyst for the addition of contractile proteins.
Damage would be an injury. 
If muscle damage created growth I could stab my self in the leg to create stronger quads


----------



## RiR0

Also it’s tear not tare


----------



## TODAY

presser said:


> today i dont understand why?


The microtrauma theory of hypertrophy is heavily contested.









						Resistance training‐induced changes in integrated myofibrillar protein synthesis are related to hypertrophy only after attenuation of muscle damage
					

Skeletal muscle hypertrophy is one of the main outcomes of resistance training (RT), but how hypertrophy is modulated and the mechanisms regulating it are still unknown. To investigate how muscle hypertrophy is modulated through RT, we measured day‐to‐day ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				








__





						Loading…
					





					paulogentil.com
				








__





						Loading…
					





					paulogentil.com
				








__





						Loading…
					





					www.jstage.jst.go.jp


----------



## presser

RiR0 said:


> Not a big surprise there.
> Mechanical tension creates the catalyst for the addition of contractile proteins.
> Damage would be an injury.
> If muscle damage created growth I could stab my self in the leg to create stronger quads


well i didnt know that.. for years this is all i have read in article in mags and on the internet.


----------



## RiR0

presser said:


> well i didnt know that.. for years this is all i have read in article in mags and on the internet.


Right you don’t know shit. So stay in your own lane you’re not needed, helpful or useful


----------



## presser

TODAY said:


> The microtrauma theory of hypertrophy is heavily contested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resistance training‐induced changes in integrated myofibrillar protein synthesis are related to hypertrophy only after attenuation of muscle damage
> 
> 
> Skeletal muscle hypertrophy is one of the main outcomes of resistance training (RT), but how hypertrophy is modulated and the mechanisms regulating it are still unknown. To investigate how muscle hypertrophy is modulated through RT, we measured day‐to‐day ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulogentil.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulogentil.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jstage.jst.go.jp


thanks today... i will read it... im not a nerd man... so just go by the stuff on read on line and videos and aritcles i read for many  years ... they always said that muscle fibers tare... if this is new information that has come out in recent years then sorry for using the wrong term.


----------



## presser

RiR0 said:


> Right you don’t know shit. So stay in your own lane you’re not needed, helpful or useful





RiR0 said:


> Right you don’t know shit. So stay in your own lane you’re not needed, helpful or useful


you are just mr fucking know it all aint yeah riro .?? fuck off man


----------



## RiR0

presser said:


> thanks today... i will read it... im not a nerd man... so just go by the stuff on read on line and videos and aritcles i read for many  years ... they always said that muscle fibers tare... if this is new information that has come out in recent years then sorry for using the wrong term.


Do you even know how


----------



## TODAY

presser said:


> thanks today... i will read it... im not a nerd man... so just go by the stuff on read on line and videos and aritcles i read for many  years ... they always said that muscle fibers tare... if this is new information that has come out in recent years then sorry for using the wrong term.


You don't need to be a "nerd" in order to understand the scientific method or to utilize good research practices.


----------



## presser

RiR0 said:


> Right you don’t know shit. So stay in your own lane you’re not needed, helpful or useful


your a angry douche sorry to tell you this..you wanna teach??


----------



## RiR0

presser said:


> you are just mr fucking know it all aint yeah riro .?? fuck off man


I thought you wanted my attention isn’t that why kept sending me weird dms with that weird baby talk? Now you have it you useless uneducated fat troll


----------



## presser

TODAY said:


> You don't need to be a "nerd" in order to understand the scientific method or to utilize good research practices.


i have no time to do all that studing and stuff i worked alot and am still in learning trading statistics which is hard enough for me at my age.. but thankyou for the study i will read it..


----------



## presser

RiR0 said:


> I thought you wanted my attention isn’t that why kept sending me weird dms with that weird baby talk? Now you have it you useless uneducated fat troll


i was playing around you jo and you take that serious too? lol you are just too much.. man go away now


----------



## RiR0

presser said:


> i have no time to do all that studing and stuff i worked alot and am still in learning trading statistics which is hard enough for me at my age.. but thankyou for the study i will read it..


Where will you even start?


----------



## TODAY

presser said:


> i have no time to do all that studing and stuff i worked alot and am still in learning trading statistics which is hard enough for me at my age.. but thankyou for the study i will read it..


That's fine, but if you haven't taken the time to educate yourself on a given topic, then it may best not to give advice on or argue about that topic.


----------



## PZT

TODAY said:


> I've got a sneaking suspicion that this trainer is either exceedingly handsome, extremely charismatic, or both.
> 
> Now, if TP is willing to handicap his progress in the interest of spending more time with this very handsome and/or charismatic trainer, then I'd advise to him follow his bliss so long as he understands that there's a tradeoff.


You said it not me


----------



## RiR0

presser said:


> i was playing around you jo and you take that serious too? lol you are just too much.. man go away now


Nope you old closet case you were trolling me. You’ve got my attention now you illiterate pos


----------



## presser

TODAY said:


> You don't need to be a "nerd" in order to understand the scientific method or to utilize good research practiceag





TODAY said:


> That's fine, but if you haven't taken the time to educate yourself on a given topic, then it may best not to give advice on or argue about that topic.


ok today i agree i know nothing will not say no words on this forum no more...


----------



## RiR0

presser said:


> ok today i agree i know nothing will not say no words on this forum no more...


Cool please go away


----------



## TODAY

presser said:


> ok today i agree i know nothing will not say no words on this forum no more...


👍


----------



## RiR0

Goddamn it he can barely form a sentence


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> You did 1 hamstring movement. This is not a hamstring workout.
> This is like a bad generic bikini competitor workout


Sorry, i was still sleeping and wasn't able to direct my attention to what was asked.  The two type of movements I'm referring to are contraction and eccentric focused.


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 7/22/2022*

Supplements 

L glutamine
protein
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, <#>B=banded resistent weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)

shoulders
(4) front shoulder press (10X95,8X135, 8X160, 9X135)
machine front delts (10X30,10X30, 9X35, 9X40)
(4S) < machine side lateral raises (10X55, 10X55, 9X60,9X65)
(4) upright rows (10X95, 10X95, 10X105, 10X105)
(4) shrugs (15X195,15X195,15X225,15X225)


----------



## The Phoenix

PZT said:


> You said it not me



he's a little charismatic but I think i am more forgiving.


----------



## The Phoenix

Supplements 

L glutamine
protein
0.5 CC supertest
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, <#>B=banded resistant weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)

quads & calves
single leg press (10X90, 9X140, 8X180, 7X200, 6X230)
< single/double calf-raise (15/25X90, 15X24X140, 8X180, 7X200, 6X230)
(5H) << seated calf-raise (10/12X135, 10/12X135, 10/12X135, 10/12X135, 10/12X135)
single/double-leg ext. (10/20X30/35, 10/20X30/35,10/20X30/35,10/20X30/35)
(4H) < sissy squats (8,8,7,6)
outer adductors (15X120,15X120,15X120, 15X120)
(4S) < angled calf-raise (20X210,20X210, 20X210,20X210)


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 7/25/2022 - Happy birthday little brother!*

Supplements 

L glutamine
protein
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, <#>B=banded resistent weight equiv., PD=pull-down, DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)

back & bis
(4) lat PD (10X120,8X130, 8X140, 9X150)
(4) cable row (10X130,8X140, 8X140, 9X140)
(5) rear delt (10X70,8X80,8X90,9X100, 8X110)
(4) preacher curl (10X65,8X70,9X75,8X80)
(4) hammer curl (10X25,10X30,12X30, 12X30)


----------



## IronSoul

The Phoenix said:


> *From 7/25/2022 - Happy birthday little brother!*
> 
> Supplements
> 
> L glutamine
> protein
> Workout (=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, B=banded resistent weight equiv., PD=pull-down, DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)
> 
> back & bis
> (4) lat PD (10X120,8X130, 8X140, 9X150)
> (4) cable row (10X130,8X140, 8X140, 9X140)
> (5) rear delt (10X70,8X80,8X90,9X100, 8X110)
> (4) preacher curl (10X65,8X70,9X75,8X80)
> (4) hammer curl (10X25,10X30,12X30, 12X30)



Good day, I did the same thing today. Felt great. Which grip did you use for the cable rows? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix

IronSoul said:


> Good day, I did the same thing today. Felt great. Which grip did you use for the cable rows?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you, i used narrow handled grip; close grip


----------



## IronSoul

The Phoenix said:


> thank you, i used narrow handled grip; close grip



One of my favorites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix

Supplements 

L glutamine
protein
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, <#>B=banded resistent weight equiv., PD=pull-down, DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)

shoulders & triceps

WU DB UpRight Square and Rotate (10x10,10x10)
WU < resistant v-raises (narrow)(20x35B,20X35B)
WU (2S) << resistant v-raises (wide)  (20x35B, 20X35B)
Unilateral DB press sequence (8-5-3X15, 8-5-3X15, 8-5-3X15, 8-5-3X15)
(3S) < reverse DB v-raises (15X15,15X15,15X15)
Behind neck shoulder press (8x115, 8x115,8X125)
(3S) < holistic band pulls (10x35B, 10x35B, 10x35B)
Single Narrow press (10x55, 10x60,10X65)
(3S) < OH Tricep ext (14X10, 14X15,14X15)
Rope triceps PD DEL (UNLX90,DEL10)


----------



## The Phoenix

Supplements 

L glutamine
protein
creatine
0.5 CC supertest
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbell, <#>B=banded resistant weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)

chest
(4) flat bench (10X135, 9X160, 6X185, 4X205DEL)
(4) incline bench (4X185, 6X160, 8X135, 12X135)
(4) DB flies <neut-sup> (10X35,8X40,9X40, 10X40)
(4) vertical plate press (8X25, 8X25,8X25,8X25)


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Seems like your training has changed slightly, how are you liking it?


----------



## The Phoenix

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Seems like your training has changed slightly, how are you liking it?


yes sir.  we modified it because we were tearing my body down when I came back from surgery.  I am gaining it back, but not at the pace I'd like.


----------



## The Phoenix

Upon completing warm ups, coach was about to have me do close foot squats and mentioned we did these last week.  He said this week we were doing more reps.  I told him we did a lot last week too for hamstrings, so he changed it to front squats.

Supplements 

L glutamine
protein
creatine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, DS=drop-set, DB=dumbell, <#>B=banded resistant weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)

quads
WU  elevated back step (12X15, 12X15)
WU (2S) side lunges (10.10)
Front squat (10X95)
(1S) < sit down (10)
Front squat DS (6,8,10X120,115,95; 6,8,10X120,115,95; 6,8,10X120,115,95)
(3S) < sit downs (10,10,10)
Sissy squat leg press (14X140,18X90, 18X90, 18X90)
(4S) < wall sits alt elev leg (5,5,5,5)
Pump Leg press (25X90, 25X90)
(2S) < straight jumps squats (10X25, 10X25)


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> yes sir.  we modified it because we were tearing my body down when I came back from surgery.  I am gaining it back, but not at the pace I'd like.


What is “tearing the body down”? I’m not familiar with that. What occurs during that and with what purpose?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What is “tearing the body down”? I’m not familiar with that. What occurs during that and with what purpose?


It's after the " two week break to let your body adjust to the hormones" phase, duh.


----------



## Test_subject

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What is “tearing the body down”? I’m not familiar with that. What occurs during that and with what purpose?





CohibaRobusto said:


> It's after the " two week break to let your body adjust to the hormones" phase, duh.


I’m so confused you guys.


----------



## TODAY

Test_subject said:


> I’m so confused you guys.


It's an advanced training technique that is also referred to as




"Rhabdomyolysis"


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

CohibaRobusto said:


> It's after the " two week break to let your body adjust to the hormones" phase, duh.





Test_subject said:


> I’m so confused you guys.





TODAY said:


> It's an advanced training technique that is also referred to as
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Rhabdomyolysis"



I have so many questions.

I didn't even know that those methods of training were available. I feel like I'm seeing the cutting edge of futuristic exercise technology.

And I, for one, am completely shocked that this training is only producing results at a slow pace. I thought 10 sets of high reps and 30 different exercises with minimal rest between sets reps and exercises (to the beat of the jazzercise music) would produce quick gains. Someone probably should have suggested a different, more optimal way of training so that @The Phoenix wasn't wasting his time with a sub-par program.

Sorry for letting you down @The Phoenix. Your trainer is superb and excellent so he should be able to sort this all out for you.


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What is “tearing the body down”? I’m not familiar with that. What occurs during that and with what purpose?


simply put running counteractive to goals.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> simply put running counteractive to goals.


Oh yea? Well that’s a shocking piece of info. I’m stunned. I thought the trainer was really good and knew what he was doing.


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh yea? Well that’s a shocking piece of info. I’m stunned. I thought the trainer was really good and knew what he was doing.


that would have been evident in my opening statement in yesterday's log.   He is young and I understand that no one is perfect.  He is practicing his trade and learns from modifications we make.


----------



## CJ

The Phoenix said:


> that would have been evident in my opening statement in yesterday's log.   He is young and I understand that no one is perfect.  He is practicing his trade and learns from modifications we make.


Are you paying this guy, or is there a deal for free service so he can build experience?


----------



## Test_subject

The Phoenix said:


> He is practicing his trade and learns from modifications we make.





CJ said:


> Are you paying this guy, or is there a deal for free service so he can build experience?


I think I just solved the homeless crisis: we can make them all PTs.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> that would have been evident in my opening statement in yesterday's log.   He is young and I understand that no one is perfect.  He is practicing his trade and learns from modifications we make.


Yea…. I kinda sorta remember 1 maybe 2 maybe 5 guys stating that you should FIRE that trainer and get someone that knows what they are doing. Maybe I’m thinking of another thread though.


----------



## The Phoenix

CJ said:


> Are you paying this guy, or is there a deal for free service so he can build experience?


you can say that....his fee is typically 25$/sesh but since I am paying monthly (8 sessions) he gives it to me for $170.  I am seeing results and posting them to sister site.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> you can say that....his fee is typically 25$/sesh but since I am paying monthly (8 sessions) he gives it to me for $170.  I am seeing results and posting them to sister site.


You refer to this guy as your "Coach" on the sister site? Or do you have an entire entourage that craft you into an incredible specimen of human man meat?


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You refer to this guy as your "Coach" on the sister site? Or do you have an entire entourage that craft you into an incredible specimen of human man meat?


tomato/tomato, potato/potato


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> tomato/tomato, potato/potato


Intensity/fluffy volume

Whatever words mean. Same difference.


----------



## The Phoenix

Supplements 

L glutamine
protein
creatine
0.5 CC supertest
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, RDL=romanian DL<#>B=banded resistent weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)

hamstrings
(4) RDL (10X95,8X145, 9X165, 6X165)
stiff-leg DL (8X95,10X95,12X95,13X95)
(4S) < outer quad lunge/op.inner 2ndary (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
laying leg curls (10X60,10X65,8X70,9X70)
(4S) < gluteal ext. (10X50,10X50,10X50, 10X50)
inner adductor (12X120,12X120,14X125, 15X125)
(4S) < outer adductor (12X130,12X130, 14X130,15X130)
(4) seated calf raise (10/10X115,10/10X115,10/10X115,10/10X115)


----------



## TODAY

The Phoenix said:


> you can say that....his fee is typically 25$/sesh but since I am paying monthly (8 sessions) he gives it to me for $170.  I am seeing results and posting them to sister site.


Man, the fitness industry is wild.

Can you think of another scenario in which you'd continue to willingly pay for substandard service/results?

I mean, don't you think that you could achieve the same (if not better) gains on your own?


----------



## The Phoenix

TODAY said:


> Man, the fitness industry is wild.
> 
> Can you think of another scenario in which you'd continue to willingly pay for substandard service/results?
> 
> I mean, don't you think that you could achieve the same (if not better) gains on your own?



Substandard?


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> Substandard?


Yes everything about what this guy has you doing is utter nonsense


----------



## TODAY

The Phoenix said:


> Substandard?


Yes.

The workouts that this guy has you doing are like a slight step up from Zumba as far as muscle hypertrophy goes.

I know that you say you're seeing gains, but I can almost guarantee that you'd see significantly more if you found a trainer who had a better understanding of effective training methods.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> Supplements
> 
> L glutamine
> protein
> creatine
> 0.5 CC supertest
> Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, RDL=romanian DL<#>B=banded resistent weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)
> 
> hamstrings
> (4) RDL (10X95,8X145, 9X165, 6X165)
> stiff-leg DL (8X95,10X95,12X95,13X95)
> (4S) < outer quad lunge/op.inner 2ndary (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
> laying leg curls (10X60,10X65,8X70,9X70)
> (4S) < gluteal ext. (10X50,10X50,10X50, 10X50)
> inner adductor (12X120,12X120,14X125, 15X125)
> (4S) < outer adductor (12X130,12X130, 14X130,15X130)
> (4) seated calf raise (10/10X115,10/10X115,10/10X115,10/10X115)


So does your ass look as good as J-Lo’s?

This is another chick workout. 

At least there’s more than one hamstring exercise in this hamstring workout. 

You don’t like constructive criticism though. You’d rather have the 👍 affirmation. I can guarantee you the guys that do that didn’t even read your workout routine. But affirmations are feel-goods I guess.


----------



## Yano

My two cents not one person asked for !!!! WOOOOOOOOO! 3 2 1 Yano Time !!! *shuffles around in my Hammer pants ...

Look first things first ... I dont know shit from shinola.

The one thing I am sure of is this. When I got here I had a system I enjoyed , I had online coaching and all that good stuff through Juggernaut. Thought I was set. I was paying 30 bucks a month for ...

Bench 250
Squat 365
Dead 435

Then I found this place

In no time at all I was told almost everything I was doing was dumb as fuck to paraphrase LOL

Fought it ,, then listened , listened more , put the new better plan into action that Trend helped me with and taught me for FREE ... and is still helping me every day in one way or another along with 20 other guys ... most of which come to this log to help you as well.

Bench 340 - last nights new pr for flat with bands
Squat 455 free with straight bar 550 - Box Squat with SSB
Dead 500 plates - 605 banded for over load at the top

I'm going to let those numbers sink in for a second ,, and then I'll quote myself

" and is still helping me every day in one way or another along with 20 other guys ... most of which come to this log to help you as well "

Second quote incoming for emphasis ...    🍷  👍

" most of which come to this log to help you as well " 😏 see how I did that ?

Brah , Bro , Bruh , Bruh-tato chip ... Do you want to eat fish today ?,, or be a fisherman ?

By paying this dude and working his program , you can eat a fish today .. with what the guys here can teach you ,,, you can eat fish for the rest of your life.


----------



## TODAY

The Phoenix said:


> Supplements
> 
> L glutamine
> protein
> creatine
> 0.5 CC supertest
> Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, RDL=romanian DL<#>B=banded resistent weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)
> 
> hamstrings
> (4) RDL (10X95,8X145, 9X165, 6X165)
> stiff-leg DL (8X95,10X95,12X95,13X95)
> (4S) < outer quad lunge/op.inner 2ndary (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
> laying leg curls (10X60,10X65,8X70,9X70)
> (4S) < gluteal ext. (10X50,10X50,10X50, 10X50)
> inner adductor (12X120,12X120,14X125, 15X125)
> (4S) < outer adductor (12X130,12X130, 14X130,15X130)
> (4) seated calf raise (10/10X115,10/10X115,10/10X115,10/10X115)


Here are some basic questions you might ask your trainer:

Why perform both RDLs and SLDL in the same session?

What's an "outer quad"? What are the two primary functions of the quadricep and which function does this exercise train?

What's an inner adductor? How about an outer adductor? What's the difference between AD-duction and AB-duction?


----------



## GreenAmine

Yano said:


> Dead 500 plates


Whoa there, Hafthor. That is some HEAVY lifting. And here I am shooting for 600 lbs...


----------



## The Phoenix

TODAY said:


> Here are some basic questions you might ask your trainer:
> 
> Why perform both RDLs and SLDL in the same session?
> 
> What's an "outer quad"? What are the two primary functions of the quadricep and which function does this exercise train?
> 
> What's an inner adductor? How about an outer adductor? What's the difference between AD-duction and AB-duction?


this was my workout, not my trainers.  Although the outer quads lunge is primarily for the quads, for the other leg (secondary) works the hamstring.


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> My two cents not one person asked for !!!! WOOOOOOOOO! 3 2 1 Yano Time !!! *shuffles around in my Hammer pants ...
> 
> Look first things first ... I dont know shit from shinola.
> 
> The one thing I am sure of is this. When I got here I had a system I enjoyed , I had online coaching and all that good stuff through Juggernaut. Thought I was set. I was paying 30 bucks a month for ...
> 
> Bench 250
> Squat 365
> Dead 435
> 
> Then I found this place
> 
> In no time at all I was told almost everything I was doing was dumb as fuck to paraphrase LOL
> 
> Fought it ,, then listened , listened more , put the new better plan into action that Trend helped me with and taught me for FREE ... and is still helping me every day in one way or another along with 20 other guys ... most of which come to this log to help you as well.
> 
> Bench 340 - last nights new pr for flat with bands
> Squat 455 free with straight bar 550 - Box Squat with SSB
> Dead 500 plates - 605 banded for over load at the top
> 
> I'm going to let those numbers sink in for a second ,, and then I'll quote myself
> 
> " and is still helping me every day in one way or another along with 20 other guys ... most of which come to this log to help you as well "
> 
> Second quote incoming for emphasis ...    🍷  👍
> 
> " most of which come to this log to help you as well " 😏 see how I did that ?
> 
> Brah , Bro , Bruh , Bruh-tato chip ... Do you want to eat fish today ?,, or be a fisherman ?
> 
> By paying this dude and working his program , you can eat a fish today .. with what the guys here can teach you ,,, you can eat fish for the rest of your life.



Interesting story. 

Anyway, everyone starts somewhere.  Here is another story -  when my tattoo artist was just starting to specialize in American Traditional, he was giving me deals on what eventually became two sleeves.  In recent years he has avoided seeing us because now that he has experience, he is able to charge other more than what we were willing to pay.

You can say the same for my trainer, who is not fully certified but working on it, will eventually drop me because he can charge someone else more.  I have never paid ridiculous training invoices because I am not a professional bodybuilder; I weight train because that is all I know and am content with the results and maintenance I am currently receiving.  I have made improvements, but don't find the need to post them.


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So does your ass look as good as J-Lo’s?
> 
> This is another chick workout.
> 
> At least there’s more than one hamstring exercise in this hamstring workout.
> 
> You don’t like constructive criticism though. You’d rather have the 👍 affirmation. I can guarantee you the guys that do that didn’t even read your workout routine. But affirmations are feel-goods I guess.


I don't have a problem with your criticism.  I am just hearing you guys harp on my young trainer.  I am not using the forums for affirmation; I am using it to log my workouts because I have ceased from documenting a hardcopy.  People do things for different reasons; no explanation is needed.


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> Yes everything about what this guy has you doing is utter nonsense


From your perspective, i understand where you are coming from.


----------



## The Phoenix

TODAY said:


> Yes.
> 
> The workouts that this guy has you doing are like a slight step up from Zumba as far as muscle hypertrophy goes.
> 
> I know that you say you're seeing gains, but I can almost guarantee that you'd see significantly more if you found a trainer who had a better understanding of effective training methods.



...and I am sure I will find another trainer.  Right now I have other priorities going on around me and this trainer will do now.


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> Interesting story.
> 
> Anyway, everyone starts somewhere.  Here is another story -  when my tattoo artist was just starting to specialize in American Traditional, he was giving me deals on what eventually became two sleeves.  In recent years he has avoided seeing us because now that he has experience, he is able to charge other more than what we were willing to pay.
> 
> You can say the same for my trainer, who is not fully certified but working on it, will eventually drop me because he can charge someone else more.  I have never paid ridiculous training invoices because I am not a professional bodybuilder; I weight train because that is all I know and am content with the results and maintenance I am currently receiving.  I have made improvements, but don't find the need to post them.


interesting story ,,,,,, FUCK YOU


----------



## Yano

you fucking sanctimonious waste of fucking sperm ,, go fuck yourself from now on ,,, useless fucking weak minded twat .,. 

theres a fucking story for ya asshole


----------



## Yano

GreenAmine said:


> Whoa there, Hafthor. That is some HEAVY lifting. And here I am shooting for 600 lbs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 25675


have a stroke ,, then make jokes asshole ,, until then suck my fucking balls


----------



## CJ

Tren kicking in @Yano?  🤔🤣


----------



## TODAY

The Phoenix said:


> I don't have a problem with your criticism.  I am just hearing you guys harp on my young trainer.  I am not using the forums for affirmation; I am using it to log my workouts because I have ceased from documenting a hardcopy.  People do things for different reasons; no explanation is needed.


If you have no interest in receiving constructive criticism or learning a thing or two, then you might as well just keep this log on a Google document, no?


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> Tren kicking in @Yano?  🤔🤣


No sir , ive tried n  tried every possible nice way to help and get him to see that no ones against him and how much folks truly want to help ... and to be told ... interesting story ... just really pissed me off ,, same room id of knocked his fucking teeth out... nothing to do with tren hahahaah just good ol yano and not enough coffee lol


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> No sir , ive tried n  tried every possible nice way to help and get him to see that no ones against him and how much folks truly want to help ... and to be told ... interesting story ... just really pissed me off ,, same room id of knocked his fucking teeth out... nothing to do with tren hahahaah just good ol yano and not enough coffee lol


Just ignore the thread then, it's good to do that. 

You can lead a horse to water, but... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> Just ignore the thread then, it's good to do that.
> 
> You can lead a horse to water, but... 🤷‍♂️


I believe the phrase goes,

"You can lead a horse to water, but you can't teach him the difference between an adductor and an abductor."


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> I believe the phrase goes,
> 
> "You can lead a horse to water, but you can't teach him the difference between an adductor and an abductor."


You mean there's no such thing as outer adductors?  🤔🤔🤔  😁

I can forgive when people say "medial" delt, but outer adductors drives me crazy for some reason. 😂


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

CJ said:


> Just ignore the thread then, it's good to do that.
> 
> You can lead a horse to water, but... 🤷‍♂️


This thread should be a sticky. 🙄


----------



## CJ

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> This thread should be a sticky. 🙄


💩💩💩


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> You mean there's no such thing as outer adductors?  🤔🤔🤔  😁
> 
> I can forgive when people say "medial" delt, but outer adductors drives me crazy for some reason. 😂


What drives me crazy is that a full-grown man would hop on PEDS without first taking the time to understand even the most basic mechanics of his own body.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

TODAY said:


> What drives me crazy is that a full-grown man would hop on PEDS without first taking the time to understand even the most basic mechanics of his own body.


And then still talk down to everyone.


----------



## PZT

TODAY said:


> I believe the phrase goes,
> 
> "You can lead a horse to water, but you can't teach him the difference between an adductor and an abductor."


B for Butt


----------



## GreenAmine

Yano said:


> have a stroke ,, then make jokes asshole ,, until then suck my fucking balls


Damn dude, I certainly didn't mean to offend you. I was simply making a bad joke about an innocent typo. You're one of my favorite people on here.


----------



## RiR0

TODAY said:


> What drives me crazy is that a full-grown man would hop on PEDS without first taking the time to understand even the most basic mechanics of his own body.


Or even the basics of proper programming


----------



## TODAY

RiR0 said:


> Or even the basics of proper programming


Some people would rather waste money than take the time to research and self-teach.

Ego keeps people stupid.


----------



## Test_subject

This thread has me so confused. Posting an online log for accountability purposes  is inviting constructive criticism.   If you don’t want criticism then why not just buy a notebook and log in that?

Objectively, your trainer is bad.  He has you doing the male equivalent of a booty boot camp.  The layout is bad, the volume is bad, the intensity is bad and exercise selection is bad.  Nothing about what your guy has you doing is effective, @The Phoenix. And you’re PAYING this guy to get you substandard results and seem satisfied with it.

If you promise to adhere to it and not change anything, I will write you a program free of charge that will blow the results of anything that he has had you doing out of the water.  Hell, even a generic bulking program would be an improvement.


----------



## Yano

GreenAmine said:


> Damn dude, I certainly didn't mean to offend you. I was simply making a bad joke about an innocent typo. You're one of my favorite people on here.


yeah i caught on to that too late lol i was on a roll already sorry man I hate when my Karma gets out of control and runs over some ones Dogma


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> yeah i caught on to that too late lol i was on a roll already sorry man I hate when my Karma gets out of control and runs over some ones Dogma


Now kiss and make up. 

...Yes, sloppy tongue is required.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Bro, @BigBaldBeardGuy  comes off strong but it's worth listening to him. I was hesitant at first when he knocked a program I was running but listening to him has made a fucking difference. 

Stop being dense and using a training because you like him as a person and want to nurture his shit choice in profession. It's making you look like a dumbass.


----------



## GreenAmine

Yano said:


> yeah i caught on to that too late lol i was on a roll already sorry man I hate when my Karma gets out of control and runs over some ones Dogma


No worries man, and no hard feelings.



CJ said:


> Now kiss and make up.
> 
> ...Yes, sloppy tongue is required.


I'm... okay with that. Just don't tell my wife. She's only 100 lbs but if she finds out, she'll murder us all. Hell hath no fury like a pissed-off vietnamese woman.


----------



## Slabiathan

Who most closely represents your dream physique or strength attributes?


----------



## Yano

Slabiathan said:


> Who most closely represents your dream physique or strength attributes?


Well I never .... physique n strength are all that matters now ,,, I get no credit for having a pretty face do I ?


----------



## TODAY

Yano said:


> Well I never .... physique n strength are all that matters now ,,, I get no credit for having a pretty face do I ?
> 
> View attachment 25696


The resemblance is uncanny 😭


----------



## Test_subject

GreenAmine said:


> Hell hath no fury like a pissed-off vietnamese woman.


I’m married to a Central American Hispanic woman and must respectfully disagree.


----------



## RiR0

Your young trainer is not experienced enough to train anyone. He should not charge money for what he is doing. 
You don’t charge people while you’re learning and new. 
Honestly if he were charging people at the gym I go to I would get him fired


----------



## Butch_C

So what I am gathering, you are paying the trainer to learn how to train with you as the guinea pig. The reason you are doing this is because you are too cheap to pay an experienced trainer. So answer me this, why not save your money, listen to people who know what they are doing and make significant gains without wasting your time? To me time is money, this means you are paying the wanna be trainer to learn and hone his craft while wasting your valuable time which means you are paying twice as much as you should be, if not more.


----------



## Butch_C

RiR0 said:


> Your young trainer is not experienced enough to train anyone. He should not charge money for what he is doing.
> You don’t charge people while you’re learning and new.
> Honestly if he were charging people at the gym I go to I would get him fired


It is sad but I have seen it in person at my gym. I have told the student to find a different trainer and quit wasting time. I then tell the trainer that he needs a trainer before he takes another client and before he gets someone hurt.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Bro, @BigBaldBeardGuy  comes off strong but it's worth listening to him. I was hesitant at first when he knocked a program I was running but listening to him has made a fucking difference.
> 
> Stop being dense and using a training because you like him as a person and want to nurture his shit choice in profession. It's making you look like a dumbass.



But @BigBaldBeardGuy is mean
So fuck him



GreenAmine said:


> No worries man, and no hard feelings.
> 
> 
> I'm... okay with that. Just don't tell my wife. She's only 100 lbs but if she finds out, she'll murder us all. Hell hath no fury like a pissed-off vietnamese woman.


Truth
When she starts yelling in Vietnamese... damn


Test_subject said:


> I’m married to a Central American Hispanic woman and must respectfully disagree.



id say theyre very similar in rage,
Id aay the biggest similarity... they can go from 0-100 fucking FAST lol


----------



## Test_subject

silentlemon1011 said:


> id say theyre very similar in rage,
> Id aay the biggest similarity... they can go from 0-100 fucking FAST lol


It scary man. I’m not afraid of many people but my wife is one of them.

I’m 10” taller and literally double her weight but a knife while you’re asleep doesn’t care how big you are.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Y'all are beating a dead horse.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

GreenAmine said:


> No worries man, and no hard feelings.
> 
> 
> I'm... okay with that. Just don't tell my wife. She's only 100 lbs but if she finds out, she'll murder us all. Hell hath no fury like a pissed-off vietnamese woman.





Test_subject said:


> I’m married to a Central American Hispanic woman and must respectfully disagree.



Me [with the emotional intelligence and political correctness of an autistic 4 year old child]:

“I’ll come over and beat your wives for you”


----------



## PZT

Test_subject said:


> I’m married to a Central American Hispanic woman and must respectfully disagree.


Mfkers! Date a ginger and get back at me. FKIN NEWBS!


----------



## Slabiathan

PZT said:


> Mfkers! Date a ginger and get back at me. FKIN NEWBS!


Married to one! Lol


----------



## PZT

silentlemon1011 said:


> But @BigBaldBeardGuy is mean
> So fuck him
> 
> 
> Truth
> When she starts yelling in Vietnamese... damn
> 
> 
> id say theyre very similar in rage,
> Id aay the biggest similarity... they can go from 0-100 fucking FAST lol


Again! GINGERS WAKE UP AT 100!


----------



## PZT

Slabiathan said:


> Married to one! Lol


I’m 10 years in bro! Can we leave the country together to ecscape?!


----------



## silentlemon1011

PZT said:


> Again! GINGERS WAKE UP AT 100!



Just shine a UV light at them
Theyll have to hide


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Mfkers! Date a ginger and get back at me. FKIN NEWBS!


Red head french canadian ,, when she gets mad enough she loses the english language and starts clucking like a fucking chicken at me.


----------



## Test_subject

Yano said:


> Red head french canadian ,, when she gets mad enough she loses the english language and starts clucking like a fucking chicken at me.


Christ esti tabernac calice!

Maudite.


----------



## Yano

Test_subject said:


> Christ esti tabernac calice!
> 
> Maudite.


If ducking coffee cups was an olympic sport , that would be the theme to my entrance haahah


----------



## PZT

silentlemon1011 said:


> Just shine a UV light at them
> Theyll have to hide


I feed her garlic once and it didn’t so shit. She did almost burn to death on Memorial Day though. But gawd damn at night she sure can suck with the best of em


----------



## Slabiathan

PZT said:


> I’m 10 years in bro! Can we leave the country together to ecscape?!


b b but what if we get caught?😬👀 lol


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> Red head french canadian ,, when she gets mad enough she loses the english language and starts clucking like a fucking chicken at me.


Mine is American and doesn’t know the language very well but is the meanest thing I ever met


----------



## PZT

Slabiathan said:


> b b but what if we get caught?😬👀 lol


Once I’m gone that bish ain’t catching me unless she has a tracker from me drinking her squirts


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Mine is American and doesn’t know the language very well but is the meanest thing I ever met


Some where in our vows she snuck in , il va ferme la bouche


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> Some where in our vows she snuck in , il va ferme la bouche


You actually signed a contract with a soulless one?!?!? Jesus Christ Yano!!! You are fked!


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> You actually signed a contract with a soulless one?!?!? Jesus Christ Yano!!! You are fked!


32 years ... My train ride to Hell has been bought n paid for long ago


----------



## Slabiathan

PZT said:


> Once I’m gone that bish ain’t catching me unless she has a tracker from me drinking her squirts


I'm pretty sure anywhere south of the equator is "Safe" lol


----------



## PZT

Slabiathan said:


> I'm pretty sure anywhere south of the equator is "Safe" lol


Idk brah, I live in Texas already


----------



## The Phoenix

i didn't read through a lot of the messages, but from the very beginning my plan was to only use the trainer for a year.  It looks like I am approaching that term amount which is typically the length of time I spend with most trainers I hire.  Gonna transition out with him in the following month.  The good thing is that the timing works just as I am getting ready for the PfMP exam and Baldrige Examiner Project which will keep me busy through the end of the year.  I will evaluate my need for a trainer then.  For now will stick with my own combination of intensity training.

I make up my own mind at my own pace.  This journey has made it easier for me to discern what information is worthwhile and what isn't.  Just because I take someone's advice once doesn't mean that I am always going to take anyone's advice in the future.

Supplements 

L glutamine
protein
creatine
Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, RDL=romanian DL<#>B=banded resistent weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)

chest
(4) machine press (10X110,10X130, 9X150, 8X170)
pec-dec flies (10/10X110,10/10X120, 10/10X130, 12/12X130)
incline press (10X135, 8X185, 4X205DS, 4X185, 10X135)


----------



## The Phoenix

TODAY said:


> If you have no interest in receiving constructive criticism or learning a thing or two, then you might as well just keep this log on a Google document, no?


no one is saying I haven't take Riro, BBBG, or yano's advice in the past.  I'm not even asking for their advice nor am I giving anyone advice.  What do I owe them and what do they owe me? 

I just want a place to log my journal.  I don't mind if people criticize my training, but does name calling and losing one's temper do anything to anyone online.  All it does is reveal who that person really is.  I'm learning how sensitive this forum is.


----------



## The Phoenix

BTW, I have been meaning to ask where is @Send0 ?  I miss that guy, haven't seen him.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I'm going to upload two programs for you tp. I highly suggest you look at both and run one of them


			https://file.io/UrdqToGE5zKR


----------



## silentlemon1011

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'm going to upload two programs for you tp. I highly suggest you look at both and run one of them
> 
> 
> https://file.io/UrdqToGE5zKR



KSC powerbuilding is a pretty fucking cool program.

Its almost like a Conjugate+Physique work program.
Love the hyoertrophy range sets that get thrown into the traditional strength training.

In my shitty and uneducated opinion, i dint think you can go wrong with this program, unless youre top level, then something more personalized and dedicated is required.

But for anyone that wants to be strong as fuck and look great?
Yup


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> I just want a place to log my journal.  *I don't mind if people criticize my training, but does name calling and losing one's temper do anything to anyone online.  All it does is reveal who that person really is.  I'm learning how sensitive this forum is.*


🤣🤣🤣 I’m fucking dying here! How sensitive the FORUM is???

Ok. This all makes sense now. You truly ARE delusional.

You’re the sensitive one. From the time I first starting posting here you’re the one crying about how “mean” I am. You thought I’d be run out of here. This forum is sensitive??? Nah. YOU’RE sensitive.

You set @Yano off. He’s the most chill and rational person there is. You post something passive-aggressive and then when someone is aggressive back to you or even just calls out your bullshit. You cry victim.

🤣🤣🤣 The forum is sensitive??? That was funny as fuck!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

I have creeping death 1 and 2 as well as a Jeff nippers PPL powerbuilding program if you want them


----------



## CJ

You don't even need anything fancy. Look up Lyle McDonald's Generic Bulk program. Basic, it'll work, if you put in the effort.

Use it as a skeleton for a program... 





						Lyle McDonald's Bulking Routine Explained
					

Learn more about the upper/lower split made popular by Lyle McDonald, yo. Ak the Lyle McDonald's Bulking Routine




					jcdfitness.com


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> You don't even need anything fancy. Look up Lyle McDonald's Generic Bulk program. Basic, it'll work, if you put in the effort.
> 
> Use it as a skeleton for a program...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyle McDonald's Bulking Routine Explained
> 
> 
> Learn more about the upper/lower split made popular by Lyle McDonald, yo. Ak the Lyle McDonald's Bulking Routine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdfitness.com


Jesus

Triggered much?

Stop being so sensitive @CJ goddamn


----------



## PZT

Even old school madcows 5x5 or one of wendlers 5/3/1s. Most people would say “oh those are powerlifting programs” but I guarantee you a few runs of those you get results.


----------



## The Phoenix

Any other suggestions? Let's keep them coming...


----------



## The Phoenix

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'm going to upload two programs for you tp. I highly suggest you look at both and run one of them
> 
> 
> https://file.io/UrdqToGE5zKR


thanks brother!


----------



## The Phoenix

Today this one goes out to my mang.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> Any other suggestions? Let's keep them coming...


www.liftingvalt.com


----------



## Slabiathan

I've been loving Greyskull! Reps and weight are added every session! Plenty of variants and plug ins to add to get extra volume for body parts outside of the main lifts. 

I am inexperienced when it comes to lifting and diet but, I think using the transition time to focus in on your goals will help your training stay focused. If you better define where you want to end up, it's easy to find and stay on the path.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Tje 


The Phoenix said:


> thanks brother!


Ksc power building program is fun. I think you will like it a lot


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

My second option for you…






						Zumba - Classes, Instructor Trainings, and Apparel
					

Get fit, stay fit. Burn calories while having fun at the best exercise class ever or become a dance fitness instructor and change lives.




					www.zumba.com


----------



## TODAY

The Phoenix said:


> Today this one goes out to my mang.


I un-ironically love this track.


----------



## Stickler

TODAY said:


> Some people would rather waste money than take the time to research and self-teach.
> 
> Ego keeps people stupid.


General rule of thumb should be learn all you can, get help when you can, try everything you think is right, and when you're stuck.. THEN pay someone if you need to..  money ain't cheap these days.


----------



## Stickler

Test_subject said:


> This thread has me so confused. Posting an online log for accountability purposes  is inviting constructive criticism.   If you don’t want criticism then why not just buy a notebook and log in that?
> 
> Objectively, your trainer is bad.  He has you doing the male equivalent of a booty boot camp.  The layout is bad, the volume is bad, the intensity is bad and exercise selection is bad.  Nothing about what your guy has you doing is effective, @The Phoenix. And you’re PAYING this guy to get you substandard results and seem satisfied with it.
> 
> If you promise to adhere to it and not change anything, I will write you a program free of charge that will blow the results of anything that he has had you doing out of the water.  Hell, even a generic bulking program would be an improvement.


I think overall this is a great idea.

I mean brother, you're putting in the work and you might be getting results, but wouldn't you want more bang for your buck?  Just my opinion, but with all your effort and time put into whatever it is you're doing I'd love to see your numbers jump.  I'll be honest, I haven't actually gone back to see the overall progression, but I seem some numbers and can only assume you've been at this (hopefully without injury) to be seriously pushing forward.  You ARE on t400 for God's sake, you might as well take advantage of it bro.


----------



## Stickler

Butch_C said:


> So what I am gathering, you are paying the trainer to learn how to train with you as the guinea pig. The reason you are doing this is because you are too cheap to pay an experienced trainer. So answer me this, why not save your money, listen to people who know what they are doing and make significant gains without wasting your time? To me time is money, this means you are paying the wanna be trainer to learn and hone his craft while wasting your valuable time which means you are paying twice as much as you should be, if not more.


I gotta agree man.  Time is the only thing we can't replace and if you're spending it in the gym, every minute is worth WAY more than 170 a month (or whatever it is).


----------



## Stickler

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'm going to upload two programs for you tp. I highly suggest you look at both and run one of them
> 
> 
> https://file.io/UrdqToGE5zKR


Just downloaded it for my own reading!  Thanks!


silentlemon1011 said:


> KSC powerbuilding is a pretty fucking cool program.
> 
> Its almost like a Conjugate+Physique work program.
> Love the hyoertrophy range sets that get thrown into the traditional strength training.
> 
> In my shitty and uneducated opinion, i dint think you can go wrong with this program, unless youre top level, then something more personalized and dedicated is required.
> 
> But for anyone that wants to be strong as fuck and look great?
> Yup


Shit.. sounds good to me!  lol


----------



## TODAY

@The Phoenix

Y'know, i've been making an honest effort to take it easy on you here because you seemed like a decent dude.

I have now seen the error of my ways.

As such, I hope you get monkeypox so bad that your asshole putrefies

You worthless pile of sanctimonious garbage.

Toodles for now!


----------



## RiR0

TODAY said:


> @The Phoenix
> 
> Y'know, i've been making an honest effort to take it easy on you here because you seemed like a decent dude.
> 
> I have now seen the error of my ways.
> 
> As such, I hope you get monkeypox so bad that your asshole putrefies
> 
> You worthless pile of sanctimonious garbage.
> 
> Toodles for now!


Monkey pox. You know the mother fucker has hiv right? That’s why a simple dental procedure almost took him out


----------



## TODAY

RiR0 said:


> Monkey pox. You know the mother fucker has hiv right? That’s why a simple dental procedure almost took him out


I did not know this.

But it sure does bring a smile to my face


----------



## RiR0

TODAY said:


> I did not know this.
> 
> But it sure does bring a smile to my face


Did mine too when I found out


----------



## RiR0

Guys skim through this log from beginning to end. 
There has literally been no progress in over a year and he’s even been on drugs. 
The guy has never looked like he’s taken any drugs and definitely not like he’s been in the gym for maybe a year. 

Look at some of the basic ass shit he didn’t know even about nutrition. 
Mother fucker had cereal and milk as a meal and less protein than a bikini competitor. 

He had no knowledge, no physique, his training sucks, his gear I’ll guarantee is bunk. 

It’s a fucking dumpster fire


----------



## Signsin1

RiR0 said:


> "Mother fucker had cereal and milk as a meal and less protein than a bikini competitor."


----------



## The Phoenix

you guys call me sensitive?  It's called an impression. does anyone know how to take a joke?


----------



## TODAY

The Phoenix said:


> you guys call me sensitive?  It's called an impression. does anyone know how to take a joke?


Oh, we can take a joke.

You just happen to be one of the least funny people on the planet.

Fuck off now, you weak little bitch


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> you guys call me sensitive?  It's called an impression. does anyone know how to take a joke?


----------



## The Phoenix

he looks like an old boss - good one!


----------



## lifter6973

The Phoenix said:


> you guys call me sensitive?  It's called an impression. does anyone know how to take a joke?


You have been playing a sensitive soft cunt for a while now. Are you saying you are lightening up now and not being so soft? That would make many of us dislike you less.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> IMG-1234
> 
> 
> Image IMG-1234 in UGBB album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, EH=eccentric hooks, CB=cattle bells, DS=Drop-set B= banded, E/C=eccentric/concetric, DB=dumbbell, WU=warm up. BO=bentover < = linking with previous)
> 
> pliometrics
> 20"Box Single-leg Piston Squat (12/12,12/12,12/12,12/12)
> < DB step-back lunge (12X20,12X20,12X20,12X20)
> (3H) << 85B straight leg kicks (12/12,12/12,12/12,12/12)
> outer quad side landmine lunge (8X70,8X70,8X70,8X70)
> (4S) < 85B deep squat (10,10,10,10)
> Mobility circuit - hip flexor movements (5,5,5,5,5,5,5,5)
> (8S) < 10m leap lunge



This is for your shitty post in @Yano log


----------



## RiR0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> This is for your shitty post in @Yano log
> 
> View attachment 25903
> 
> 
> View attachment 25904


It’s like the crypt keeper with titties


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

RiR0 said:


> It’s like the crypt keeper with titties


Wrinkles are the new striations.


----------



## TODAY

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> This is for your shitty post in @Yano log
> 
> View attachment 25903
> 
> 
> View attachment 25904


 he's trying so hard😭


----------



## The Phoenix

like Send0 said, this was 1 month after surgery, no training, complete dietary change.  I do not look like this now.....  (speaking of Send0, where is the old lad?)


----------



## Butch_C

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> This is for your shitty post in @Yano log
> 
> View attachment 25903
> 
> 
> View attachment 25904


My 77 year old dad is built better and he hasn't been in a gym in 40 years.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> like Send0 said, this was 1 month after surgery, no training, complete dietary change.  I do not look like this now.....  (speaking of Send0, where is the old lad?)


Well, that epic surgery caused you to lose everything you worked hard to gain beforehand?

Why post a pic if you knew you looked your absolute WORST. But not post an updated pic to show off your progress and redeem yourself? Because you know you really haven’t made progress and that’s from that shitty training you PAY for.


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well, that epic surgery caused you to lose everything you worked hard to gain beforehand?
> 
> Why post a pic if you knew you looked your absolute WORST. But not post an updated pic to show off your progress and redeem yourself? Because you know you really haven’t made progress and that’s from that shitty training you PAY for.


like I told you before, you know where I am posting.  You can come back here and report on my progress (I'd rather deal with you than with a horde) if you like, but I know you are already following me there @3BG.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> like I told you before, you know where I am posting.  You can come back here and report on my progress (I'd rather deal with you than with a horde) if you like, but I know you are already following me there @3BG.


I still don’t see any recent progress pics but assuming that you chose a pic you are proud of for your avi, I don’t see any difference there either. 

You keep using “intensity” to mean “I did a lot of work”. Probably because in every day life we say “wow that was intense”. But for our purposes, “Intensity” means weight on the bar. Your workouts are “low intensity - high volume” workouts. The opposite of that is what a powerlifter would use for peaking which would be “high intensity - low volume”. Neither are very effective for hypertrophy. 

You want a “high intensity - medium volume” program. Where you balance the volume to keep the accumulated muscle fatigue from effecting your next workout. Volume kills older guys. Any trainer should know that. You want the highest level of mechanical tension with rep ranges in the 8-12 rep area. Under that, the 12th rep is failure and the last 5 reps are hard enough to provide adequate mechanical tension to stimulate muscle growth. 

Does that make sense? What’s the point of doing 6 sets if the first 4 sets of 20 are easy breezy? And if all 6 sets are easy breezy then congratulations, your just wasting time going thru the motions.


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I still don’t see any recent progress pics but assuming that you chose a pic you are proud of for your avi, I don’t see any difference there either.
> 
> You keep using “intensity” to mean “I did a lot of work”. Probably because in every day life we say “wow that was intense”. But for our purposes, “Intensity” means weight on the bar. Your workouts are “low intensity - high volume” workouts. The opposite of that is what a powerlifter would use for peaking which would be “high intensity - low volume”. Neither are very effective for hypertrophy.
> 
> You want a “high intensity - medium volume” program. Where you balance the volume to keep the accumulated muscle fatigue from effecting your next workout. Volume kills older guys. Any trainer should know that. You want the highest level of mechanical tension with rep ranges in the 8-12 rep area. Under that, the 12th rep is failure and the last 5 reps are hard enough to provide adequate mechanical tension to stimulate muscle growth.
> 
> Does that make sense? What’s the point of doing 6 sets if the first 4 sets of 20 are easy breezy? And if all 6 sets are easy breezy then congratulations, your just wasting time going thru the motions.



Interesting point, are you referring to last nights training (last session with trainer)?  As I mentioned to Genetic Freak, that I felt that my trainer lost sync and felt that the time came (which coincides with current goals) to move on because he was training me like we had been and couldn't shake out it.

I hope the next few months I will take a little bit of everything, even some of his training was good at the beginning.

The AVI i posted is from last last 2021 Poolside Shreds, a year ago off cycle mid summer.


----------



## The Phoenix

The days I train alone a more along the lines of how you describe intensity.  BTW- my trainer said that he has all his certs.  I guess he got there right as we started.


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> The days I train alone a more along the lines of how you describe intensity.  BTW- my trainer said that he has all his certs.  I guess he got there right as we started.


Certs don’t mean anything. Experience does


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> Interesting point, are you referring to last nights training (last session with trainer)?  As I mentioned to Genetic Freak, that I felt that my trainer lost sync and felt that the time came (which coincides with current goals) to move on because he was training me like we had been and couldn't shake out it.
> 
> I hope the next few months I will take a little bit of everything, even some of his training was good at the beginning.
> 
> The AVI i posted is from last last 2021 Poolside Shreds, a year ago off cycle mid summer.


So no recent “progress” pics huh? Ah well. At least you concluded (“on your own”) that your trainer isn’t the “right guy”. 

You could have saved a lot of time if you just listened here.


----------



## TODAY

RiR0 said:


> Certs don’t mean anything. Experience does


I used to be a personal trainer.

It took a single weekend course for me to get certified.


----------



## RiR0

TODAY said:


> I used to be a personal trainer.
> 
> It took a single weekend course for me to get certified.


I think Jordan Peters has a masters and when he was asked what uses that he learned in school he said almost nothing


----------



## TODAY

It is horrifyingly easy to become a certified personal trainer in the US.

And as a result, we get threads like this.


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So no recent “progress” pics huh? Ah well. At least you concluded (“on your own”) that your trainer isn’t the “right guy”.
> 
> You could have saved a lot of time if you just listened here.


A lot of those findings were coming to fruition on their own and things took their natural course.

in today's log, i mention what my current gym goals were.  Right now, i am within 7-10 my original weight before I lost those 19 lbs that fateful, cold, February day.  I will post photos when I feel that I have exceed your expectation (or anyone else's for that matter - something tells me this is going to be a long time - jk  ). For now, I urge some of our sister-site members to visit us older-folk out in the Den.


----------



## The Phoenix

I do appreciate the effort everyone put in to help each other out.  I tend to not believe that one size fits all and have butted heads many times.  I butted heads years ago at the Den, came to UGBB 4 years ago because of Gin.  Believe it or not, Gin and I at TID were like Rir0 and I are now, but coming here and getting to know Gin in a different light and i appreciate him more now than when we used to butt head at the Den.  Maybe in another universe, Rir0 and I are comrades.  I want to like the guy but we both do shit that fncks things up somehow.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> I do appreciate the effort everyone put in to help each other out.  I tend to not believe that one size fits all and have butted heads many times.  I butted heads years ago at the Den, came to UGBB 4 years ago because of Gin.  Believe it or not, Gin and I at TID were like Rir0 and I are now, but coming here and getting to know Gin in a different light and i appreciate him more now than when we used to butt head at the Den.  Maybe in another universe, Rir0 and I are comrades.  I want to like the guy but we both do shit that fncks things up somehow.


*Jin


----------



## TODAY

The Phoenix said:


> i appreciate him more now than when we used to butt head at the Den.


But not enough to spell his 3 letter handle correctly.


----------



## TODAY

"Anybody remember that dried-up old queen who used to post on UGBB before he tragically perished as a result of complications from a toothache?"

"Oh yeah, The Pigeon. I had a lot of respect for that guy."

"I really miss The Pigeon."


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> *Jin


darn spell-check


----------



## CJ

The Phoenix said:


> darn spell-check


Well if you weren't a damn alcoholic, your phone wouldn't make assumptions like that. 😁


----------



## The Phoenix

funny thing i do like a good dirty martini, but drink them often -


----------



## The Phoenix




----------



## The Phoenix

Samson Douda is freakish


----------



## The Phoenix

IMG-0321
					

Image IMG-0321 in UGBB tribute pics album




					ibb.co


----------



## The Phoenix

*FROM 8/14/2022* (Happy birthday mom, you would have been 72)

Supplements 
protein
0.5 supertest
1cc/1cc cyanocobalumin (B6/B12)

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbbell, <#>B=banded resistant weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)

quads
squats (10X135,8X225,5X275,8X225)
(4S) < outerquad lunge (10X25, 10x25, 10x25, 10X25)
(4) seated calf-raise (10/20X115,12/15X115,12/15X115,15/30X115)
abductors (15X130,15X130,15X130,20X130)
(4S) < angled calf ext. (20X200,20X200,20X200,20X200)
single/double leg ext combo (10/15X35/40,10/15X35/40,10/15X40/45,0/15X40/45)
(4S) < sissy squat (7,6,6,6)


----------



## IronSoul

Happy heavenly birthday to your mom man. Hope you felt her there with you today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix

IronSoul said:


> Happy heavenly birthday to your mom man. Hope you felt her there with you today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother; actually it was yesterday but i do think of her today, as I do everyday.  In one of the corners of my garden (41'X25') I have a pot with zinnias, her favourite.  I start my day off there.


----------



## The Phoenix

sorry I haven't kept this journal up.  I had been running one parallel at the Den.  Glad to see a bunch of the meso guys join there.  I know it kinda sucks being the new kid on the board; I've been there since 2014.

Anyway, glad all that drama is over here now and appreciate the Meso crew for the ordeal and in helping to bring out the flakes to allow me expeditious identification.  Very thankful for the outcome and revelations.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> sorry I haven't kept this journal up.  I had been running one parallel at the Den.  Glad to see a bunch of the meso guys join there.  I know it kinda sucks being the new kid on the board; I've been there since 2014.
> 
> Anyway, glad all that drama is over here now and appreciate the Meso crew for the ordeal and in helping to bring out the flakes to allow me expeditious identification.  Very thankful for the outcome and revelations.


You’re fucking weird. What “drama” are you referring too? 

That’s great too. Member there since 2014. Congratulations. We’re very impressed.


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You’re fucking weird. What “drama” are you referring too?
> 
> That’s great too. Member there since 2014. Congratulations. We’re very impressed.


no drama, if it's gone unnoticed then everything went the way it shoulda.  Thanks for everything, though.


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You’re fucking weird. What “drama” are you referring too?
> 
> That’s great too. Member there since 2014. Congratulations. We’re very impressed.


 the down side of TID is that you can't shit post anyone.  You don't want to get mad, and you don't want to be sad....the worst you can do is laugh at someone


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> no drama, if it's gone unnoticed then everything went the way it shoulda.  Thanks for everything, though.


You made it clear that you had no intention to actually listen to well-meaning advice so we gave up on you. You have your log back to yourself. 👋


----------



## The Phoenix

my log was meant for exactly that.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> the down side of TID is that you can't shit post anyone.  You don't want to get mad, and you don't want to be sad....the worst you can do is laugh at someone


Hold my beer


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> my log was meant for exactly that.


A guide on what not to do?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

RiR0 said:


> A guide on what not to do?


It sounds like someone is missing the attention.


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> A guide on what not to do?


awe comon, what are you still dillying about?


----------



## TODAY

The Phoenix said:


> awe comon, what are you still dillying about?


Your horrific training.


He's dillying about the training.


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> awe comon, what are you still dillying about?


Just don’t want unsuspecting beginners to think you’re doing anything correct


----------



## The Phoenix

TODAY said:


> Your horrific training.
> 
> 
> He's dillying about the training.


why does anyone care what I ultimately do with my training?  not logging it here


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> why does anyone care what I ultimately do with my training?  not logging it here



First thing I think we all agree on. Nobody cares anymore. Your thread was empty until you evidently missed the attention and stirred it up. 

We use to care, well because we wanted to help you train more effectively. That seemed reasonable. But you’re stubborn and would prefer to make minimal gains over maximal time. You look no different now than you did 6 months ago. You’re just spinning your wheels and going thru the motions. 

Volume volume volume. You can increase it even more than it is and still not get significant results. Volume doesn’t work. The old “golden age” bodybuilders had it all wrong.


----------



## Test_subject

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> First thing I think we all agree on. Nobody cares anymore. Your thread was empty until you evidently missed the attention and stirred it up.
> 
> We use to care, well because we wanted to help you train more effectively. That seemed reasonable. But you’re stubborn and would prefer to make minimal gains over maximal time. You look no different now than you did 6 months ago. You’re just spinning your wheels and going thru the motions.
> 
> Volume volume volume. You can increase it even more than it is and still not get significant results. Volume doesn’t work. The old “golden age” bodybuilders had it all wrong.


I even offered to write him a custom program for free since his trainer had him doing what were essentially Beachbody workouts.

I don’t get why anyone would purposely choose to be less efficient, but it takes all kinds I guess.


----------



## The Phoenix

Test_subject said:


> I even offered to write him a custom program for free since his trainer had him doing what were essentially Beachbody workouts.
> 
> I don’t get why anyone would purposely choose to be less efficient, but it takes all kinds I guess.


I wasn't aware you offered, I wouldn't turn it down but but then I again, I don't know you so why would I be obligated to take your advice?  I don't mind the critiques, but feelings get hurt when I don't take the advice that is being offered, which is why i since seized from logging here.


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> I wasn't aware you offered, I wouldn't turn it down but but then I again, I don't know you so why would I be obligated to take your advice?  I don't mind the critiques, but feelings get hurt when I don't take the advice that is being offered, which is why i since seized from logging here.


So why are you here? And why did you bump this shit thread


----------



## Test_subject

The Phoenix said:


> I wasn't aware you offered, I wouldn't turn it down but but then I again, I don't know you so why would I be obligated to take your advice?  I don't mind the critiques, but feelings get hurt when I don't take the advice that is being offered, which is why i since seized from logging here.


You aren’t obligated at all. You do you boo.

Saves me work.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Test_subject said:


> I even offered to write him a custom program for free since his trainer had him doing what were essentially Beachbody workouts.
> 
> I don’t get why anyone would purposely choose to be less efficient, but it takes all kinds I guess.



Ooh… I know why!!! 

Less efficient = More easy


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

RiR0 said:


> So why are you here? And why did you bump this shit thread



For real. The Den is perfect for @The Phoenix. It’s slower paced, afternoon naps, and everyone is fake supportive of each other. 

Did 10 sets of 8 dumbell flies with 7.5 lbs

“Keep killing it, bro!” 🤷‍♂️


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> So why are you here? And why did you bump this shit thread


I am here for various reasons.


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> I am here for various reasons.


Push underdosed drugs?


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> For real. The Den is perfect for @The Phoenix. It’s slower paced, afternoon naps, and everyone is fake supportive of each other.
> 
> Did 10 sets of 8 dumbell flies with 7.5 lbs
> 
> “Keep killing it, bro!” 🤷‍♂️


i was at the Den before I came here and why are you shitting a sister-site?  Both are owned by mugzy and  lot of the members here are there as well.  just cos they aren't about measuring dicks and seeing who's the biggest dog, doesn't mean they don't know how to hold people to account.


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> i was at the Den before I came here and why are you shitting a sister-site?  Both are owned by mugzy and  lot of the members here are there as well.  just cos they aren't about measuring dicks and seeing who's the biggest dog, doesn't mean they don't know how to hold people to account.


I’ve seen your log there no one holds anyone accountable


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> i was at the Den before I came here and why are you shitting a sister-site?  Both are owned by mugzy and  lot of the members here are there as well.  just cos they aren't about measuring dicks and seeing who's the biggest dog, doesn't mean they don't know how to hold people to account.



Back it up Tiger. I was shitting on you. Not the Den. 

They’re just “nicer” is all.


----------



## Test_subject

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ooh… I know why!!!
> 
> Less efficient = More easy


Hmm, I didn’t look at that angle. Doing 30 sets of 25% of your 1RM is definitely easier than doing something effective.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Test_subject said:


> Hmm, I didn’t look at that angle. Doing 30 sets of 25% of your 1RM is definitely easier than doing something effective.



We all fall victim to this shit to be fair
Its about how we approach learning and growing.

Just because something is WORKING, doesnt mean its optimal


Shit, until VERY recently, i had a shit tonne of junk sets, (6 days a week in the gym and 1 - 1.5 hours a day) the boys here sorted me out

30 minutes, 4 times a week and im making progress despite my injuries

Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## The Phoenix

Looks like my week caught up with me and I wound up taking last night off.  went to bed early, needed the rest. ...looks like I will be doing last nights workout, tonight.


----------



## The Phoenix

silentlemon1011 said:


> We all fall victim to this shit to be fair
> Its about how we approach learning and growing.
> 
> Just because something is WORKING, doesnt mean its optimal
> 
> 
> Shit, until VERY recently, i had a shit tonne of junk sets, (6 days a week in the gym and 1 - 1.5 hours a day) the boys here sorted me out
> 
> 30 minutes, 4 times a week and im making progress despite my injuries
> 
> Who woulda thunk it?


yeah, i can attest to it.   i've shortened out my workouts a bit.  In-N-Out, like the burger or the urge....


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> Looks like my week caught up with me and I wound up taking last night off.  went to bed early, needed the rest. ...looks like I will be doing last nights workout, tonight.




You were saying.....



The Phoenix said:


> I wasn't aware you offered, I wouldn't turn it down but but then I again, I don't know you so why would I be obligated to take your advice?  I don't mind the critiques, but feelings get hurt when I don't take the advice that is being offered, *which is why i since seized from logging here.*


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> yeah, i can attest to it.   i've shortened out my workouts a bit.  In-N-Out, like the burger or the urge....


You’re missing the point. 
It’s not the time of your workouts. I could do 30 minutes or I could train for 2 hours but every set and movement will count be effective.
You pretty much are just doing less shit that’s all still useless


----------



## RiR0

silentlemon1011 said:


> We all fall victim to this shit to be fair
> Its about how we approach learning and growing.
> 
> Just because something is WORKING, doesnt mean its optimal
> 
> 
> Shit, until VERY recently, i had a shit tonne of junk sets, (6 days a week in the gym and 1 - 1.5 hours a day) the boys here sorted me out
> 
> 30 minutes, 4 times a week and im making progress despite my injuries
> 
> Who woulda thunk it?


The difference is you still had effective reps and sets every rep and set this guy does junk.
He’s like doing whole workouts of warm up sets and stupid exercises


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

RiR0 said:


> You’re missing the point.
> It’s not the time of your workouts. I could do 30 minutes or I could train for 2 hours but every set and movement will count be effective.
> You pretty much are just doing less shit that’s all still useless


Maybe explain to him how squatting 200 lbs (example weight) to failure in the 8-12 rep range is more effective than squatting 20 lbs for 8 to 10 sets of 10 reps even though its the same "Volume total".

I mean, it doesn't look like it needs to be explained out much more than that, but there's something that he's missing.


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You were saying.....


that's a comment....

still a mile away being considered a log post...


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> that's a comment....
> 
> still a mile away being considered a log post...


And your log is still miles away from having a single day of training


----------



## The Phoenix




----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Maybe explain to him how squatting 200 lbs (example weight) to failure in the 8-12 rep range is more effective than squatting 20 lbs for 8 to 10 sets of 10 reps even though its the same "Volume total".
> 
> I mean, it doesn't look like it needs to be explained out much more than that, but there's something that he's missing.


yes, please explain why he has me on ignore but yet his little stubby fingers find their way over to my thread.  I think @RiR0 has a secret crush.

EDIt- i hav ehim on ignore and can't read his post.


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> yes, please explain why he has me on ignore but yet his little stubby fingers find their way over to my thread.  I think @RiR0 has a secret crush.


I don’t have you on ignore you creepy aids victim. 
Stubby fingers? Are you serious? 
Riddle me this, how does one look like they’ve never trained but also is a source…. Oops… I mean… yeah get fucked


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> yes, please explain why he has me on ignore but yet his little stubby fingers find their way over to my thread.  I think @RiR0 has a secret crush.
> 
> EDIt- i hav ehim on ignore and can't read his post.


It's crazy to me why you train the way you do. Why do so many extra sets and reps? You don't need to. I understand you don't want injuries. That's fine, just don't do anything stupid like go from lifting 20 lbs to lifting 300 lbs. If you choose the appropriate weight, your joints/ligaments/muscles will all adapt and eventually you would be able to lift the heavier weight without risk of injury. It is afterall the advantage of strength development. The way you train is what is keeping you "frail".


----------



## RiR0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It's crazy to me why you train the way you do. Why do so many extra sets and reps? You don't need to. I understand you don't want injuries. That's fine, just don't do anything stupid like go from lifting 20 lbs to lifting 300 lbs. If you choose the appropriate weight, your joints/ligaments/muscles will all adapt and eventually you would be able to lift the heavier weight without risk of injury. It is afterall the advantage of strength development. The way you train is what is keeping you "frail".


That and the hiv


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It's crazy to me why you train the way you do. Why do so many extra sets and reps? You don't need to. I understand you don't want injuries. That's fine, just don't do anything stupid like go from lifting 20 lbs to lifting 300 lbs. If you choose the appropriate weight, your joints/ligaments/muscles will all adapt and eventually you would be able to lift the heavier weight without risk of injury. It is afterall the advantage of strength development. The way you train is what is keeping you "frail".


i'm not training with trainer anymore and not doing a lot of volume.  focusing on intensity with higher weight, less reps.


----------



## TODAY

The Phoenix said:


> i'm not training with trainer anymore and not doing a lot of volume.  focusing on intensity with higher weight, less reps.


Have you learned what the difference between AB-duction and AD-duction is yet?


----------



## RiR0

TODAY said:


> Have you learned what the difference between AB-duction and AD-duction is yet?


Use his language good gurl badd gurl


----------



## The Phoenix

TODAY said:


> Have you learned what the difference between AB-duction and AD-duction is yet?


yes, ad- (inner thigh), ab-(outer thigh).  Christ's Jim, I'm an engineer, not a doctor!


----------



## RiR0

..


----------



## TODAY

The Phoenix said:


> yes, ab- (inner thigh), ad-(outer thigh).  Christ's Jim, I'm an engineer, not a doctor


Very good! 

Now, what muscles are responsible for abduction? How about adduction?


----------



## TODAY

TODAY said:


> Very good!
> 
> Now, what muscles are responsible for abduction? How about adduction?


You might want to google this one just to be sure.


----------



## The Phoenix

TODAY said:


> Very good!
> 
> Now, what muscles are responsible for abduction? How about adduction?


i read it, but there are about 3 i think, that connect to abductors


----------



## TODAY

Wouldn't wanna get anything reversed


----------



## Test_subject

The Phoenix said:


> yes, ad- (inner thigh), ab-(outer thigh).  Christ's Jim, I'm an engineer, not a doctor!


That just hurt my brain.


----------



## PZT

Haha I just say B is for Butt


----------



## The Phoenix

PZT said:


> Haha I just say B is for Butt


Good one @PZT!  you are REAL!

EDIT - actually everyone that remains in the thread discussion is real, got rid of the flakes.


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> Good one @PZT!  you are REAL!
> 
> EDIT - actually everyone that remains in the thread discussion is real, got rid of the flakes.


Should get rid of your shit gear


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> Good one @PZT!  you are REAL!
> 
> EDIT - actually everyone that remains in the thread discussion is real, got rid of the flakes.



Who were “the flakes” and how’d you “get rid of them”?


----------



## TODAY

The Phoenix said:


> Good one @PZT!  you are REAL!
> 
> EDIT - actually everyone that remains in the thread discussion is real, got rid of the flakes.


Alas,



I persist.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

TODAY said:


> Alas,
> 
> 
> 
> I persist.



But… but… how can that be? He got rid of all the flakes! It’s just me and @PZT and we’re the realest muthafuckas around.


----------



## The Phoenix

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Who were “the flakes” and how’d you “get rid of them”?


actually you guys got rid of the flakes


----------



## The Phoenix




----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> actually you guys got rid of the flakes


Still trying to get rid of those shit sources though…
They’re like cockroaches


----------



## The Phoenix




----------



## The Phoenix

*From 8/28/2022*

Supplements 
protein
0.5 cc supertest

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbbell, <#>B=banded resistant weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)

hamstrings & calves
(2S) auxiliary hamstring
(4) stiff-leg DL (10X135,10X160,8X1185,8X205)
laying leg curl (10x55, 12x55,14x55,13x60)
(4S) < seated calf-raise (20X90,20X90,20X90,20X90)
seated leg curls (10X95,10X95,10X105,12X105)
(4S) < adductors (15X70,15X70,12X75,12X75)


----------



## The Phoenix

Supplements 
protein

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbbell, PO=Pull-over, <#>B=banded resistant weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)

chest
(4) incline press (WU, 10X135,10X160, 8X185,6X205,3/3/7XDEL)
(4) pec dec flies (10X90,10X90,10X100,10X100)
horizontal plate press (10x25, 10x25)
(2S) < DB laying PO (10X90,10X90)
vertical plate press (10x25, 10x25)
(2S) < barbell laying PO (10X40,10X40)


----------



## RiR0

This guy is a source! He pushes one of the worst Mexican ugls. He solicits members in pms



			https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/rir0-and-bbbg-house-of-bash-fuck-you.41108/page-184#post-876190


----------



## RiR0

For anyone who doesn’t want to click the link

Look through his post history


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 9/3/2022*

triceps on rest day.


----------



## RiR0

Pushes Omega Labs one of the worst Mexican ugls that even source boards won’t touch.
Beware if this poster messages you do not respond and report to a mod immediately


----------



## RiR0

More


----------



## The Phoenix




----------



## FlyingPapaya

Go away


----------



## RiR0




----------



## The Phoenix

|||----[REBOOT] Fitness Transcription [REBOOT]----|||


Supplements 
protein
BCAA
0.5cc test 400
1cc cyanocobalumin

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, PD= pulldown, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbbell, <#>B=banded resistant weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)

shoulders
(4) shoulder press (WU,10X135,8X160,6X185DS,12X135)
machine front delts (12X35,12X35,12X35,12X35)
(4)< machine lat raises (12X60,12X60,12X60,12X60)
(4) upright row (10X95,10X95,10X95,10X105)
(4) rear-grip shrug (15X22515X22515X22515X22)


----------



## RiR0

Gtfo you dirty fucking scammer nobody cares about your trash planet fitness training nor your real reason for being here which is pushing Mexican toilet gear


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> |||----[REBOOT] Fitness Transcription [REBOOT]----|||
> 
> 
> Supplements
> protein
> BCAA
> 0.5cc test 400
> 1cc cyanocobalumin
> 
> Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, PD= pulldown, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbbell, <#>B=banded resistant weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)
> 
> shoulders
> (4) shoulder press (WU,10X135,8X160,6X185DS,12X135)
> machine front delts (12X35,12X35,12X35,12X35)
> (4)< machine lat raises (12X60,12X60,12X60,12X60)
> (4) upright row (10X95,10X95,10X95,10X105)
> (4) rear-grip shrug (15X22515X22515X22515X22)


60 reps for shrugs? Why? Just humor me and explain the logic of that? And did you arbitrarily stop at 15? You happened to pick a weight that you could do 4 sets of 15, no more, no less? 🤦‍♂️

How do you determine 135, 160, 185, 135 for shoulder press? I feel good, I’ll raise the weight, ooooh too high that was hard back to 135.

You’re adamant about training this way so you must have reasoning behind it. Educate me. 🤷‍♂️

And what is “Fitness Transcription”??


----------



## The Phoenix

Supplements 
protein
BCAA

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, PD= pulldown, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbbell, <#>B=banded resistant weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)

hamstring & calves
stiff-leg "W" movement DL (10X135,10X160,20X185)
(3S) < Good mornings w/Safety bar (12X95,12X95,12X105)
single/double laying leg curl combo (10X25,10X30,10X30,10X35)
(4) < seated calf-raise (10/10X95,10/10X95,10/10X95,10/10X95)
seated leg curl (12X75,12X75,12X75,12X75)
(4S) < adductors (15X80,15X80,15X80,15X80)


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Looking back at your workouts, I’m also confused….

May 14 vs July 24 - is this progress?


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Looking back at your workouts, I’m also confused….
> 
> May 14 vs July 24 - is this progress?
> 
> View attachment 29256


I'll answer for The Pigeon. Ima say no. He needs different Mexican toilet water.


----------



## The Phoenix

Supplements 
protein
BCAA

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbbell, <#>EL= eccentric load, <#>B=banded resistant weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)
chest

flat press w/ecc loading (8/8X90+50,8/8X90+50,8/8X90+50)
(3S) < rotator aux (10X5,10X10,10X10)
incline press w/ecc loading (6/6X90+50,6/6X90+50,4/6X90+50)
(3S) < rotator aux (10X5,10X10,10X10)
(4)  DB flies (10X45,10X45,10X45,10X45)


----------



## RiR0

Scammer


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> Supplements
> protein
> BCAA
> 
> Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbbell, <#>EL= eccentric load, <#>B=banded resistant weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)
> chest
> 
> flat press w/ecc loading (8/8X90+50,8/8X90+50,8/8X90+50)
> (3S) < rotator aux (10X5,10X10,10X10)
> incline press w/ecc loading (6/6X90+50,6/6X90+50,4/6X90+50)
> (3S) < rotator aux (10X5,10X10,10X10)
> (4)  DB flies (10X45,10X45,10X45,10X45)


This is actually pretty cool. How did you set it up for eccentric loading?


----------



## Yano

RiR0 said:


> Scammer


There might be a bright side in a dark humored way. He said he's using cyanocobalumin.

 That's typically used for cases of pernicious anemia , given after removal of parts of the stomach , to treat tape worms or bowel cancer. 

It's generally given to people with a serious problem with low B12. The sides to that if he doesn't really need it or is using a stupid amount are diarrhea , itchiness , anaphylaxis , extremely low levels of potassium in the blood and even heart failure. 

His choice of supps might be just as dangerous as his toilet water.


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 10/4/2022*

Supplements 
protein
BCAA

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbbell, <#>B=banded resistant weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)

back
(4) lat pull down (10X100,10X110,10X120,10X130)
(4) DB row (10X90,10X90,9X95,8X100)
reverse pec-dec (rear delt) (10X100,10X100,10X100,10X100)
(4S) < banded rear delts ( 10X25B,10X25B,10X25B,10X25B)
(4) cable rows (10X140,10X140,10X150,10X150)


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Just bullshit for the sake of bullshit. No progression. Stupid training.


----------



## TODAY

Stupid asshole AIDS workout


----------



## The Phoenix

*From 10/6/2022*

Supplements 
protein
BCAA
0.5CC test400

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, PD= pulldown, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbbell, <#>B=banded resistant weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)

hamstring & calves
single/double laying leg curl combo (10X25,10X30,10X35,10X40)
(4) < seated calf-raise (10/10X95,10/10X95,10/10X95,10/10X95)
seated leg curl (12X75,12X80,12X85,12X90)
(4S) < adductors (12X90,12X90,15X100,10X100)
gluteal extension (10X50,10X50,10X55.10X55)
(4S) < standing calf raise (20X210,20X210,20X210,20X210)


----------



## TODAY

The Phoenix said:


> *From 10/6/2022*
> 
> Supplements
> protein
> BCAA
> 0.5CC test400
> 
> Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, PD= pulldown, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbbell, <#>B=banded resistant weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)
> 
> hamstring & calves
> single/double laying leg curl combo (10X25,10X30,10X35,10X40)
> (4) < seated calf-raise (10/10X95,10/10X95,10/10X95,10/10X95)
> seated leg curl (12X75,12X80,12X85,12X90)
> (4S) < adductors (12X90,12X90,15X100,10X100)
> gluteal extension (10X50,10X50,10X55.10X55)
> (4S) < standing calf raise (20X210,20X210,20X210,20X210)


I hope your prolapsed rectum becomes infected and you slowly die of sepsis


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Why do you suck at lifting so much


----------



## FlyingPapaya

It's really not that hard


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I don't get your over complicated display of writing out your lifts either. It's fucking dumb.

😑😑😑😑😑😑😑😑😑😑😑


----------



## TODAY

FlyingPapaya said:


> I don't get your over complicated display of writing out your lifts either. It's fucking dumb.
> 
> 😑😑😑😑😑😑😑😑😑😑😑


He's riddled with AIDS


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

The Phoenix said:


> *From 10/6/2022*
> 
> Supplements
> protein
> BCAA
> 0.5CC test400
> 
> Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, PD= pulldown, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbbell, <#>B=banded resistant weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)
> 
> hamstring & calves
> single/double laying leg curl combo (10X25,10X30,10X35,10X40)
> (4) < seated calf-raise (10/10X95,10/10X95,10/10X95,10/10X95)
> seated leg curl (12X75,12X80,12X85,12X90)
> (4S) < adductors (12X90,12X90,15X100,10X100)
> gluteal extension (10X50,10X50,10X55.10X55)
> (4S) < standing calf raise (20X210,20X210,20X210,20X210)


My grandma has stronger legs than you and she’s been in a wheelchair for 3 years


----------



## TODAY

Even his typing is HIV+


----------



## FlyingPapaya

The Phoenix said:


> *From 10/4/2022*
> 
> Supplements
> protein
> BCAA
> 
> Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbbell, <#>B=banded resistant weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)
> 
> back
> (4) lat pull down (10X100,10X110,10X120,10X130)
> (4) DB row (10X90,10X90,9X95,8X100)
> reverse pec-dec (rear delt) (10X100,10X100,10X100,10X100)
> (4S) < banded rear delts ( 10X25B,10X25B,10X25B,10X25B)
> (4) cable rows (10X140,10X140,10X150,10X150)


Excessive volume and increasing weight. I get a feeler but you keep going up in weight and reps. Obviously all sets on lat pulls where shit.

I did leg extensions today. I increased the weight from previous, went to failure and kept using it and did 3 sets till I couldn't.

Mind you this is an accessory I'm using to aid "lol" in my compound lift. I added them, first go around didn't pick a weight that was heavy enough, feeler. Second and third time damn well know I'm hitting it till failure without going over 10, 15 reps. 

I also ask questions when I'm stalling or having issues. Guidance from more experienced people. 

You do none of that. 

Ugghhhhhhh you're such a twat. You realize a 78 "right age?" Lifts more than you, you're a bitch. You use gear and look like shit. Train like shit and give shit advice. 

Here's my breakfast loser


----------



## PZT

Papa, who they fuck taught you to scramble eggs?!


----------



## FlyingPapaya

PZT said:


> Papa, who they fuck taught you to scramble eggs?!


That's the best way bro. You use whatever grease left over from the bacon sausage etc, whip it in a bowl and add to grease medium heat. Fold it a little, pull off heat so you don't burn it, return and fold it some more. 

Don't forget to add your seasons but remember with bacon especially you use way less salt.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

It's not pretty but they aren't over cooked and taste amazing. I mean fuck you want me to take a picture of pretty fucking scrambled eggs for you or something. 

🖕 

Fyi uwu


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> *From 10/6/2022*
> 
> Supplements
> protein
> BCAA
> 0.5CC test400
> 
> Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, PD= pulldown, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbbell, <#>B=banded resistant weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)
> 
> hamstring & calves
> single/double laying leg curl combo (10X25,10X30,10X35,10X40)
> (4) < seated calf-raise (10/10X95,10/10X95,10/10X95,10/10X95)
> seated leg curl (12X75,12X80,12X85,12X90)
> (4S) < adductors (12X90,12X90,15X100,10X100)
> gluteal extension (10X50,10X50,10X55.10X55)
> (4S) < standing calf raise (20X210,20X210,20X210,20X210)


That’s even shit for warmups


----------



## Test_subject

I’ll never understand why people ramp up sets like that.

If you know you can do 90lbs on an exercise, why would you do 3 sets at less weight first?  It’s dumb.  Do your working sets at your working weight.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

When I haven't done a exercise in awhile I'll pick a weight and if I can do a fuck ton of reps, I'm adding 20+ pounds for the next two and using that knowledge for the next session so I don't repeat it.


----------



## Yano

Test_subject said:


> I’ll never understand why people ramp up sets like that.
> 
> If you know you can do 90lbs on an exercise, why would you do 3 sets at less weight first?  It’s dumb.  Do your working sets at your working weight.


I honestly think most folks don't move up their openers ,, they get in a rut and are used to starting out with a certain weight and just waste time and work  to get to the same place they got tired last time instead of making progress.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Yano said:


> I honestly think most folks don't move up their openers ,, they get in a rut and are used to starting out with a certain weight and just waste time and work  to get to the same place they got tired last time instead of making progress.


But I have to warm my muscles up by fatiguing them with junk volume!


----------



## The Phoenix

Supplements 
protein
BCAA

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, PD= pulldown, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbbell, <#>B=banded resistant weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)

shoulders
(4) shoulder press (WU10X90,10X135,8X160,2X185DEL6X135)
(4S) < rotator aux (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
DB front delts (10X35,10X35,10X35,10X35)
(4) < V-raises (10X20,10X20,10X20,10X20)
(4) upright row (10X95,10X95,10X95,10X105)
(4) front-grip shrug (15X225,15X225,15X225,15X225)


----------



## Send0

TODAY said:


> I hope your prolapsed rectum becomes infected and you slowly die of sepsis


I've let this go on long enough. Regardless of what he has done, admin over turned his ban.

Next person to continue the unprovoked and inflammatory attacks catches a ban. This is goes for everyone.

Continue the attacks after the ban expires, and that person catches another ban. The bans will continue until it stops.

Complain about being banned, and that will also catch another ban.

Attack a mod for being banned, and that too will catch a ban.

Tell a mod how they are or are not supposed to do their job, and catch a ban

The theme continues on... all everyone has to do is stop attacking people unprovoked. 

This is the only warning anyone will get.


----------



## Send0

@RiR0 that also counts. Come back in 24 hours. Do it again and catch another 24.

Anyone else negatively reacting to that post warning everyone to stop, either by replying in an attempt to instigate or attack, or using the reaction system, will also get a ban.

Retaliate in other parts of the forum and it will result in the same

Make a troll account to retaliate and extend your ban by a week.

This will continue on until it stops.


----------



## Send0

Yano said:


> I honestly think most folks don't move up their openers ,, they get in a rut and are used to starting out with a certain weight and just waste time and work  to get to the same place they got tired last time instead of making progress.


You're not wrong.. in my case, I was overtly paranoid of aggravating a shoulder injury during pressing movements. Ironically it was continuing with the volume that probably made the injury worse. At a minimum it didn't net me much progress. 

Doing more weight, at less volume, probably would have been better over all. At least then I wouldn't have been grinding my joints for zero return.


----------



## PZT

FlyingPapaya said:


> It's not pretty but they aren't over cooked and taste amazing. I mean fuck you want me to take a picture of pretty fucking scrambled eggs for you or something.
> 
> 🖕
> 
> Fyi uwu


Gordon Ramsey fkin hates you


----------



## shackleford

Send0 said:


> @RiR0 that also counts. Come back in 24 hours. Do it again and catch another 24.
> 
> Anyone else negatively reacting to that post warning everyone to stop, either by replying in an attempt to instigate or attack, or using the reaction system, will also get a ban.
> 
> Retaliate in other parts of the forum and it will result in the same
> 
> Make a troll account to retaliate and extend your ban by a week.
> 
> This will continue on until it stops.


you seriously banned someone for a wtf reaction?


----------



## The Phoenix

I wasn't aware all this shit was going down in my thread; funny how all I could see were PZT's response.


----------



## The Phoenix

Babbs, today I thought of you and want to say thank you....you've kept me busy...


----------



## Send0

shackleford said:


> you seriously banned someone for a wtf reaction?


it wasn't for the act of simply using a reaction. Interpret it however you want, but I'm not explaining further.

Also see the quote below. Anyone ask again, or imply anything, and they catch a ban. Everyone needs to move on.


Send0 said:


> Tell a mod how they are or are not supposed to do their job, and catch a ban



Also just to cover my bases; due to the history with certain people reacting to getting banned in the past, make a direct threat or implied threat against a mod in the main forums, OR IN THE FLAME FORUM, and that will also catch an extended ban.


----------



## shackleford

@Send0 has fully embraced the cancel culture.

what a sensitive bitch.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Send0 said:


> @RiR0 that also counts. Come back in 24 hours. Do it again and catch another 24.
> 
> Anyone else negatively reacting to that post warning everyone to stop, either by replying in an attempt to instigate or attack, or using the reaction system, will also get a ban.
> 
> Retaliate in other parts of the forum and it will result in the same
> 
> Make a troll account to retaliate and extend your ban by a week.
> 
> This will continue on until it stops.



Good evening @Send0

The forum runs better without you. You can’t make up your own rules. Stop the overstepping.

Ban me if you want. It’s wrong and you’ll be proving my point. I PM’d this to @mugzy and several other members. YOU don’t get to make arbitrary rules that hurt this forum. 

Have a good evening (and weekend if you decide to turn my lights out - I don’t care, your bullshit needs to stop)……



Hey @mugzy 

Hope all is well. I know you’re busy and I don’t want to come off like I’m bitching. But this is the PM you sent me when I came over here from MESO. You explained to me the role the mods have…

“The mods are here to provide administrative support for the forum, meaning moving posts, assisting with forum functions, etc. I keep them out of source related posts and they are only permitted to ban spammers. I do not want mods being forum police or treating members poorly as mods traditionally do. I like this model.” 

They are forum police now. Especially @Send0. It’s this stuff…

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/tps-fit-journal-transcription.37866/page-45#post-896150

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/tps-fit-journal-transcription.37866/page-45#post-896152

He’s being authoritarian. Guys are getting banned for using the “WTF” on the reaction?? Why have that reaction available to use. This is what I got banned for a few weeks ago too. It’s not right. 

I know at ANY given time I can be banned. Just for DISAGREEING with your little Dictator mod. This isn’t the model you had for your forum so I’m pointing it out to you. I’m a grown man, I don’t need a mod laying down HIS made up version of the rules. 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Good evening @Send0
> 
> The forum runs better without you. You can’t make up your own rules. Stop the overstepping.
> 
> Ban me if you want. It’s wrong and you’ll be proving my point. I PM’d this to @mugzy and several other members. YOU don’t get to make arbitrary rules that hurt this forum.
> 
> Have a good evening (and weekend if you decide to turn my lights out - I don’t care, your bullshit needs to stop)……
> 
> 
> 
> Hey @mugzy
> 
> Hope all is well. I know you’re busy and I don’t want to come off like I’m bitching. But this is the PM you sent me when I came over here from MESO. You explained to me the role the mods have…
> 
> “The mods are here to provide administrative support for the forum, meaning moving posts, assisting with forum functions, etc. I keep them out of source related posts and they are only permitted to ban spammers. I do not want mods being forum police or treating members poorly as mods traditionally do. I like this model.”
> 
> They are forum police now. Especially @Send0. It’s this stuff…
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/tps-fit-journal-transcription.37866/page-45#post-896150
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/tps-fit-journal-transcription.37866/page-45#post-896152
> 
> He’s being authoritarian. Guys are getting banned for using the “WTF” on the reaction?? Why have that reaction available to use. This is what I got banned for a few weeks ago too. It’s not right.
> 
> I know at ANY given time I can be banned. Just for DISAGREEING with your little Dictator mod. This isn’t the model you had for your forum so I’m pointing it out to you. I’m a grown man, I don’t need a mod laying down HIS made up version of the rules.
> 
> Have a good weekend.


I'm glad you pm'd Mugzy, just like last time. I've pm'd him as well and gave him a link to my post. I've also asked him to read at least the last 10-20 pages of this thread.

And thank you for providing that first link, as it shows exactly what prompted me to write that post warning everyone to stop to begin with.

I have nothing to hide.


----------



## The Phoenix

To all who post to my log.  I keep to myself and just come here to log and read up on some of the resources for learning and choose to take what I want from  those I value.  I don't mind listening to others, nor do I mind others critique, but when it is one-way, one-sided and close-minded, then all communication is ceased and ignored.


----------



## Send0

Cleaned up the recent posts, made today (Oct. 8th), unrelated to the log or The Phoenix. Take that stuff somewhere else.

Regarding what did and didn't happen in PMs, CJ issued a ban for that and for whatever reason the ban was removed. Neither CJ or I have insight into that.

I shouldn't have to quote these rules, but here they are before anyone tries to tell us how to moderate. I will continue to clean up this log, and will use my own discretion on when action is or isn't taken.



gymrat827 said:


> 1. Every member here is valued and appreciated. Everyone is to be respected, debate and discussion is encouraged. Flaming, name calling and childish fighting is not.





gymrat827 said:


> 3. Flaming or attacking staff of UGBB is strictly prohibited and could result in an immediate removal from the forum.





gymrat827 said:


> 7. Moderation: If we wish to move, edit or remove a post, this is our prerogative. *Complaining about any moderation or administrator actions or non actions can warrant disciplinary action up to removal from this board.*
> 
> 8. *Any member determined to be causing disruption may be subject to disciplinary action, up to removal from this board*





gymrat827 said:


> *For breaking above rules could result in a warning or banning of your account!*


----------



## The Phoenix

Send0 said:


> Cleaned up the recent posts, made today (Oct. 8th), unrelated to the log or The Phoenix. Take that stuff somewhere else.
> 
> Regarding what did and didn't happen in PMs, CJ issued a ban for that and for whatever reason the ban was removed. Neither CJ or I have insight into that.
> 
> I shouldn't have to quote these rules, but here they are before anyone tries to tell us how to moderate. I will continue to clean up this log, and will use my own discretion on when action is or isn't taken.



Thank you sir.  But as you already know me, my hide is thicker than a "buff armadiller" and just totally ignore the noise, but appreciate and understand how SOME existing members and new comers could get the impression that we are sh!t forum with a lot of infighting.


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> To all who post to my log.  I keep to myself and just come here to log and read up on some of the resources for learning and choose to take what I want from  those I value.  I don't mind listening to others, nor do I mind others critique, but when it is one-way, one-sided and close-minded, then all communication is ceased and ignored.


This is BS you’re a scammer source. Your whole point in posting here is to find new customers. You’re not a member of the community


----------



## The Phoenix

Supplements 
protein
BCAA
0.5 CC test400

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbbell, <#>B=banded resistant weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)

quads & calves
(1) close-foot deep squat (WU10X135)
(4DEL) deep squat (10X185,7X225,5X275DEL6X225,6X185,10X135)
hack squat (10X140,10X140,10X140,10X140)
(4S) < seated calf-raises (12/25X140,12/15X140,12/20X140,15/20X140)
single/double leg ext combo (10/15X30/35,10/15X30/35,10/12X30/40,10/12X30/40)
< standing calf-raises (20X215,20X215,20X215,20X215)
(4H) < abductors (15X80,15X80,15X80,15X80)


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> Supplements
> protein
> BCAA
> 0.5 CC test400
> 
> Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbbell, <#>B=banded resistant weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)
> 
> quads & calves
> (1) close-foot deep squat (WU10X135)
> (4DEL) deep squat (10X185,7X225,5X275DEL6X225,6X185,10X135)
> hack squat (10X140,10X140,10X140,10X140)
> (4S) < seated calf-raises (12/25X140,12/15X140,12/20X140,15/20X140)
> single/double leg ext combo (10/15X30/35,10/15X30/35,10/12X30/40,10/12X30/40)
> < standing calf-raises (20X215,20X215,20X215,20X215)
> (4H) < abductors (15X80,15X80,15X80,15X80)


How long does it take to do all that? Look at how many reps.


----------



## The Phoenix

Supplements 
protein
BCAA

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbbell, <#>EL= eccentric load, <#>B=banded resistant weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)
chest

(4) DB press (10X70,10X80,10X85, 8X90)
(4) barbell incline press (10X185,10X185,8X195,6X205)
single arm horizontal plate press (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
(4S) < vertical plate press (8X25,8X25,8X25,8X25)
DB flies (10X45,10X45,10X45,10X45)


----------



## eazy

is your new avi a recent pic of your back?

@The Phoenix


----------



## The Phoenix

eazy said:


> is your new avi a recent pic of your back?
> 
> @The Phoenix


no a few months ago, i just don't feel like posting anymore and just do my own thing now.


----------



## RiR0

Report immediately if this member dms you. 
He is a scammer source
Omega is one of the worst Mexican ugls


----------



## The Phoenix

Supplements 
protein
BCAA
0.5 CC test400

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbbell, <#>B=banded resistant weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)

back
lat pull down (10X100,10X110,10X120,10X130)
(4S) < BO DB row (neutral-supinate grip transition)(10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)
BO barbell OHD grip (10X90,10X145,10X145,10X145)
(4S) < wide neutral grip cybex row (10X180,10X180,10X180,10X180)
OHD grip cybex row (10X230,10X230,10X230,10X230)
(4S) < narrow neutral grip cybex row (10X230,10X230,10X230,10X230)


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> Supplements
> protein
> BCAA
> 0.5 CC test400
> 
> Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbbell, <#>B=banded resistant weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)
> 
> back
> lat pull down (10X100,10X110,10X120,10X130)
> (4S) < BO DB row (neutral-supinate grip transition)(10X70,10X70,10X70,10X70)
> BO barbell OHD grip (10X90,10X145,10X145,10X145)
> (4S) < wide neutral grip cybex row (10X180,10X180,10X180,10X180)
> OHD grip cybex row (10X230,10X230,10X230,10X230)
> (4S) < narrow neutral grip cybex row (10X230,10X230,10X230,10X230)


240 reps. Wow. That’s gotta take 2 hours.


----------



## The Phoenix

Supplements 
protein
BCAA

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbbell, <#>B=banded resistant weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)

quads & calves
banded deep squat (10X85B,10X85B,10X85B,10X85B)
(4S) <outer close-foot squat (WU10/135, 10X185,9X225, 6X275)
(4) outer quad-centric hack sqat (Tom Platz foot placement style) lower area on toes (8X50,8X50, 8X50,8X50)
abductors (15X100,15X100, 15X100,15X100)
(4S) < standing calf-raises (20X210,20X210, 20X210, 20X210)
(4S) single/double leg ext combo (12/15X30/35, 13/15X30/35, 15/20X35/40, 15/20X35/40)


----------



## Butch_C

I wonder if the Pidgeon's boyfriend knows that his back is being used as an Avatar here.


----------



## TODAY

Butch_C said:


> I wonder if the Pidgeon's boyfriend knows that his back is being used as an Avatar here.


Probably the least of his worries


----------



## TODAY

Just imagine waking up to those dead, rat-like eyes peering up at you every morning


----------



## The Phoenix

Butch_C said:


> I wonder if the Pidgeon's boyfriend knows that his back is being used as an Avatar here.


i don't often respond to stupid sh!t, but you've redefined Meso-tard.  Humanity rarely ceases to amaze examples of stup!dity and the opportunity to respond for the record.


----------



## Butch_C

The Phoenix said:


> i don't often respond to stupid sh!t, but you've redefined Meso-tard.  Humanity rarely ceases to amaze examples of stup!dity and the opportunity to respond for the record.


Cute tramp stamp btw....


----------



## TODAY

Butch_C said:


> Cute tramp stamp btw....


Hard to read from the pic, but it looks like it reads "Poz my neghole"


----------



## Badleroybrown

I have stayed out of this thread and away from attacking you…

I think you are a fucking tool bag and deserve all the ridicule you get ..
You suck . Every thing about you sucks and you should stop antagonizing people with your shit talking.


----------



## Test_subject

Badleroybrown said:


> I have stayed out of this thread and away from attacking you…
> 
> I think you are a fucking tool bag and deserve all the ridicule you get ..
> You suck . Every thing about you sucks and you should stop antagonizing people with your shit talking.


It isn’t even clever shit talking. He’s just annoying.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

💥 This message self-destructed 💥

I enjoy helping. I am not a content provider.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> * this post will expire in 24 hours. Please do not quote this post.



Quote


----------



## Test_subject

The Phoenix said:


> i don't often respond to stupid sh!t, but you've redefined Meso-tard.  Humanity rarely ceases to amaze examples of stup!dity and the opportunity to respond for the record.


He’s not from Meso you dead-eyed, infected guiche piercing.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

@The Phoenix 

Why don't you just leave. Besides PM sales of Mexican bathtub gear to noobs, what do you have here? No one has any respect for you. Or are you here just to stir shit up? The gig is up. I can deal with guys who look like crap. I can deal with guys who do tricep kickbacks. Hell some of the guys here in the worst shape get the most love and support. You on the other hand are a piece of garbage and a predator.... Time to fuck off.


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> things


You got this mission impossible thing going now. I kind of like it. Gotta make sure to log on before the self destruct.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

💥 This message self-destructed 💥


----------



## lifter6973

@BigBaldBeardGuy fixed. Go look.


----------



## MisterSuperGod

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 💥 This message self-destructed 💥


----------



## The Phoenix




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

💥


----------



## The Phoenix

Supplements 
whey protein
BCAA
L glutamine
Creatine
0.5CC test400
0.5CC tritrendepot
oats

Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbbell, <#>B=banded resistant weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)

hamstrings/calves
adductors (15X120,16X120,20X120,20X120)
(4S) < standing calf (15X90,10X140,10X140,10X140,
(4) pendullum squats (10X90,12X140,10X200,10X240)
(4) lower back-upper ham back bend  (10,10,10,10)
(4) seated leg curl (10X65,12X65,10X70,12X70)


----------



## TomJ

All good lowlife drug dealers use tritren to up their shady selling shit via pm to people who don't know better game. 

Clearly earning that prestigious "elite" tag with all the people here that respect you and for your outstanding training, diet, and supplement expertise.


----------



## TomJ

The Phoenix said:


> Supplements
> oats



So that's your secret to that lump of playdough, chewed bubblegum physique. 

Man if only everyone supplemented with oats


----------



## TODAY

The Phoenix said:


> Supplements
> whey protein
> BCAA
> L glutamine
> Creatine
> 0.5CC test400
> 0.5CC tritrendepot
> oats
> 
> Workout (<#>=number of sets, S=superset, H=hyperset, OH=over-head, OHD=over-hand, WU=warm-up, DB=dumbbell, <#>B=banded resistant weight equiv., DEL=de-load, < = linking with previous)
> 
> hamstrings/calves
> adductors (15X120,16X120,20X120,20X120)
> (4S) < standing calf (15X90,10X140,10X140,10X140,
> (4) pendullum squats (10X90,12X140,10X200,10X240)
> (4) lower back-upper ham back bend  (10,10,10,10)
> (4) seated leg curl (10X65,12X65,10X70,12X70)


Hey





Guess what





















you're still a worthless cunt and everyone still hates you


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

I wonder if these hate comments go into his spank bank.

 He has to get off on it because I can’t think of a single reason why he’d even log into the site other than that.


----------



## TODAY

I sure hope so


The more replete his spank bank stores are, the less likely he is to be out and about, spreading HIV to unsuspecting twinks


----------



## eazy

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> single reason why he’d even log into the site


"This dope won't sell itself"--2chainz


----------



## lifter6973

You guys need to stop it. Be nice to The Pigeon. What did he ever do to you?


----------



## JuiceTrain

eazy said:


> "This dope won't sell itself"--2chainz



🤣🤣🤣🤣​


----------



## Badleroybrown

TomJ said:


> All good lowlife drug dealers use tritren to up their shady selling shit via pm to people who don't know better game.
> 
> Clearly earning that prestigious "elite" tag with all the people here that respect you and for your outstanding training, diet, and supplement expertise.


They should take it back..


----------



## Badleroybrown

I figure it is like this.

The man is so lonely and craving other male attention that he will log on like a fool and post some bullshit workout that he know he’s not doing.

 the” FAKE CHUCK LEDELL “ looking mutherfucker will take negative criticism.

It makes him feel like he’s worth something other than being a dirty snake oil pusher..


----------



## Signsin1

This looks like a nice place to take a fat shit


----------



## Badleroybrown

Signsin1 said:


> This looks like a nice place to take a fat shit
> 
> View attachment 31616


This shit is one of my favorite movies..


----------



## Badleroybrown

Bro when he pisses while there riding the mopped is halarious


----------



## The Phoenix

Supplements 
BCAA
whey protein
Lglutamine
creatine

Workout

shoulders
shoulder press (WU10X90,10X135,8X160,6X185)
(4S) < rotator aux (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
DB front delt (8X25,8X25,8X25,8X25)
< Vraises (8X20,8X20,8X20,8X20)
(4)<< lay DB rear delt (10X15,10X15,10X15,10X15)
side lateral raises (12X20,12X20,12X20,12X20)
(4S) < rear side lateral raise (supinated) (15X15,15X15,15X15,15X15)
(4) upright row (10X95,10X95,10X105,10X105)
(4) rear-grip shrug (8X225,10X225,12X225,12X225)


----------



## TomJ

The Phoenix said:


> Supplements
> BCAA
> whey protein
> Lglutamine
> creatine
> 
> Workout
> 
> shoulders
> shoulder press (WU10X90,10X135,8X160,6X185)
> (4S) < rotator aux (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
> DB front delt (8X25,8X25,8X25,8X25)
> < Vraises (8X20,8X20,8X20,8X20)
> (4)<< lay DB rear delt (10X15,10X15,10X15,10X15)
> side lateral raises (12X20,12X20,12X20,12X20)
> (4S) < rear side lateral raise (supinated) (15X15,15X15,15X15,15X15)
> (4) upright row (10X95,10X95,10X105,10X105)
> (4) rear-grip shrug (8X225,10X225,12X225,12X225)




So no oat supplement today? The tritren is working well enough on it's own? 

Drug dealers are on a whole another level nowadays, they don't even need oats to sell dirty gear to newbies that don't know any better


----------



## lifter6973

TomJ said:


> So no oat supplement today? The tritren is working well enough on it's own?
> 
> Drug dealers are on a whole another level nowadays, they don't even need oats to sell dirty gear to newbies that don't know any better


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> Supplements
> BCAA
> whey protein
> Lglutamine
> creatine
> 
> Workout
> 
> shoulders
> shoulder press (WU10X90,10X135,8X160,6X185)
> (4S) < rotator aux (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
> DB front delt (8X25,8X25,8X25,8X25)
> < Vraises (8X20,8X20,8X20,8X20)
> (4)<< lay DB rear delt (10X15,10X15,10X15,10X15)
> side lateral raises (12X20,12X20,12X20,12X20)
> (4S) < rear side lateral raise (supinated) (15X15,15X15,15X15,15X15)
> (4) upright row (10X95,10X95,10X105,10X105)
> (4) rear-grip shrug (8X225,10X225,12X225,12X225)


368 reps 🙄


----------



## Badleroybrown

Bro if actually did a workout like the above you are a fucking retard.
Your that guy aren’t you..

_Look you Gus got the same physic and your on drugs..
Keep eating your oats fuck tard.

_


----------



## Signsin1




----------



## Badleroybrown

It really not worth even engaging in this thread but it’s just too much to ignore.


----------



## The Phoenix

Supplements 
BCAA
whey protein
L glutamine
creatine
0.5 CC tritrenD
0.5 CC test400

Workout

quads & calves
low-foot placement leg press (10X135,10X225,10X315,10X405)
(4S) calf-raise in leg press machine (15X135,15X225,15X315,15X405)
low-foot placement hack squat (10X95,10X115,10X115,10X115)
(4S) < in-situ outer quad lunge (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
single/double leg ext combo (10/15X30/35,10/15X30/35,10/12X30/35,10/12X30/35)
< sissy squats (8,8,8,8)
abductors (15X140,15X140,15X145,15X145)
(4S) < angled calf ext (15X220,15X220,15X220,15X220)


----------



## RiR0

The Phoenix said:


> Supplements
> BCAA
> whey protein
> L glutamine
> creatine
> 0.5 CC tritrenD
> 0.5 CC test400
> 
> Workout
> 
> quads & calves
> low-foot placement leg press (10X135,10X225,10X315,10X405)
> (4S) calf-raise in leg press machine (15X135,15X225,15X315,15X405)
> low-foot placement hack squat (10X95,10X115,10X115,10X115)
> (4S) < in-situ outer quad lunge (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
> single/double leg ext combo (10/15X30/35,10/15X30/35,10/12X30/35,10/12X30/35)
> < sissy squats (8,8,8,8)
> abductors (15X140,15X140,15X145,15X145)
> (4S) < angled calf ext (15X220,15X220,15X220,15X220)


💩


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

What the fuck is TriTRenD? 

Is that Spanish for “shit gear”?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

The Phoenix said:


> Supplements
> BCAA
> whey protein
> L glutamine
> creatine
> 0.5 CC tritrenD
> 0.5 CC test400
> 
> Workout
> 
> quads & calves
> low-foot placement leg press (10X135,10X225,10X315,10X405)
> (4S) calf-raise in leg press machine (15X135,15X225,15X315,15X405)
> low-foot placement hack squat (10X95,10X115,10X115,10X115)
> (4S) < in-situ outer quad lunge (10X25,10X25,10X25,10X25)
> single/double leg ext combo (10/15X30/35,10/15X30/35,10/12X30/35,10/12X30/35)
> < sissy squats (8,8,8,8)
> abductors (15X140,15X140,15X145,15X145)
> (4S) < angled calf ext (15X220,15X220,15X220,15X220)


372 reps

Fluffy volume

I fEeL sOrE sO I fEeL sTrOnG


----------



## Badleroybrown

After 8 Weeks Of His Snake oil.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> What the fuck is TriTRenD?
> 
> Is that Spanish for “shit gear”?


Lol. He could t make ANY progress on the bunk Test400 so he added the bunk TriTrenD to make no progress.


----------



## Badleroybrown

Bro it’s hilarious that this dude is actually taking the time to post these stupidly ridiculous wo 

The fucking guy looks like shit.. 
he’s a flabby bottom bitch that sells 
Snake oil.

Yup BOTTOM BITCH..


----------



## JuiceTrain

RiR0 said:


> 💩



HAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Signsin1

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> What the fuck is TriTRenD?
> 
> Is that Spanish for “shit gear”



Yeah..its Mexican to be exact...

If youre interested, Super Aids will PM you more details


----------



## Signsin1

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 372 reps
> 
> Fluffy volume
> 
> I fEeL sOrE sO I fEeL sTrOnG


You keep knocking a stud like this? Pfffft

Keep doing your thing Phoenix.. #JackedAf  #NextMrUniverse


----------



## The Phoenix

Supplements 
BCAA

Workout 

chest
(4) flat press (WU,10X135,10X160,8X185,4X225DEL)
(4) incline press (10X135,8X185,5X205,8X185)
DB flies (8X45,8X45,8X45,8X45)
(4S) < vertical plate press (8X25,8X25,8X25,8X25)


----------



## FlyingPapaya

💩


----------



## Badleroybrown

Signsin1 said:


> You keep knocking a stud like this? Pfffft
> 
> Keep doing your thing Phoenix.. #JackedAf  #NextMrUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31678


This guy has more definition than you..


----------



## Signsin1

Badleroybrown said:


> This guy has more definition than you..
> 
> 
> View attachment 31805


God damn its TPs twin


----------



## The Phoenix

Signsin1 said:


> You keep knocking a stud like this? Pfffft
> 
> Keep doing your thing Phoenix.. #JackedAf  #NextMrUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31678


This was one month after my surgery....everyone already knows this, no secret....you obviously weren't here at UGBB yet.  I have rebounded in the last 10 months since, thank G-d for muscle memory and quality gear.


----------



## The Phoenix

Badleroybrown said:


> This guy has more definition than you..
> 
> 
> View attachment 31805


I'm not the one that hides the fat under his pecs.


----------



## TomJ

The Phoenix said:


> This was one month after my surgery....everyone already knows this, no secret....you obviously weren't here at UGBB yet.  I have rebounded in the last 10 months since, thank G-d for muscle memory and quality gear.


"Quality gear" 

The quality of the garbage you sell speaks for itself in your physique. 

Don't you have to have had muscle in the first place for muscle memory to be a thing?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

The Phoenix said:


> This was one month after my surgery....everyone already knows this, no secret....you obviously weren't here at UGBB yet.  I have rebounded in the last 10 months since, thank G-d for muscle memory and quality gear.


💩


----------



## eazy

The Phoenix said:


> I have rebounded


New pics?


----------



## Badleroybrown

The Phoenix said:


> I'm not the one that hides the fat under his pecs.


Whatcha talking about Peter Peter, peter ester…
I have more defenition than you and I am 40 pounds heavier…

You only wish you could have my size…
All your bunk gear you inject could not get you to were I am at..

I push weight you only dream of..
I would make you puke if you went thru a real work out.

Not those stupid ducking made up shit you call WO..

So before you talk about anyone have any flab look at what you are working with..
 refer to you stupid non being able to pose picture above..

Flabby fake Chuck ledell looking foo”

BadLeroyBrown..
Don’t mistake this as a pose either fool. 
 Now you can touch yourself.
ah fuck it I almost posted a pic but I didn’t figured why.


----------



## TODAY

The Phoenix said:


> I'm not the one that hides the fat under his pecs.


You sure you wanna keep opening your cocksucker to spout this nonsense?

With your history of life-threatening dental issues, you might wanna consider keeping your putrid mouth shut and protected.

After all, it took you almost a year to recover from your last dental surgery

The next one could kill you.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I just want to see this updated physique


----------



## TomJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> I just want to see this updated physique


i bet its mindblowing, hes been supplementing with tritren and oats


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

TomJ said:


> i bet its mindblowing, hes been supplementing with tritren and oats


I’m genuinely curious now, is tri tren a Mexican toilet water product? Also is it what I think tren ace, e, and hex? If so there’s no fucking way this guy needs that


----------



## TomJ

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I’m genuinely curious now, is tri tren a Mexican toilet water product? Also is it what I think tren ace, e, and hex? If so there’s no fucking way this guy needs that


maybe he means Trimix to get his atrophied disease ridden pecker up


----------



## silentlemon1011

TODAY said:


> You sure you wanna keep opening your cocksucker to spout this nonsense?
> 
> With your history of life-threatening dental issues, you might wanna consider keeping your putrid mouth shut and protected.
> 
> After all, it took you almost a year to recover from your last dental surgery
> 
> The next one could kill you.


Thats extremely fuckng mean
























Dont get peoples hopes up like that


----------



## The Phoenix

eazy said:


> New pics?


I post on the Den now.


----------



## The Phoenix

Badleroybrown said:


> I have more defenition than you and I am 40 pounds heavier…


Of course, those dimples on the side of your pex is the separation of the muscle and cottage cheese. Some advice, a thyroid regulator can help you get rid of that.


----------



## The Phoenix

TODAY said:


> You sure you wanna keep opening your cocksucker to spout this nonsense?
> 
> With your history of life-threatening dental issues, you might wanna consider keeping your putrid mouth shut and protected.
> 
> After all, it took you almost a year to recover from your last dental surgery
> 
> The next one could kill you.


Babbs, today I thought of you


----------



## The Phoenix

TomJ said:


> "Quality gear"
> 
> The quality of the garbage you sell speaks for itself in your physique.
> 
> Don't you have to have had muscle in the first place for muscle memory to be a thing?


The words of a hypocrite are worth....(not worth responding to).


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Don't see any physique updates over there


----------



## Badleroybrown

The Phoenix said:


> Of course, those dimples on the side of your pex is the separation of the muscle and cottage cheese. Some advice, a thyroid regulator can help you get rid of that.


Bro even with some cottage cheese on the side of my peck’s😂😂
I still look bigger and better then you..

Your a old saggy mother fucker who will never be able to tighten up..
No matter what drugs you use.

The delusion that you can or have the physical appearance to make it as a bb is hilarious…
Just by the stupid fucking side pose that you did proves that you have no clue.

If you refer back to the picture on the previous page you will see what I mean..
Your a Joke Bro..
Bottom Bitch..
Your a catcher not a pitcher.

I am sorry that you try to be something your not.. 
BOO HOO.. as of right now I truly belive you are trolling our forum.

You are going back and forth with people myself included bump your post count…
Fuck off…


----------



## TomJ

The Phoenix said:


> The words of a hypocrite are worth....(not worth responding to).


Nice total nonsense post, I'd love to hear how I'm a hypocrite


----------



## PZT

Badleroybrown said:


> This guy has more definition than you..
> 
> 
> View attachment 31805


Hahahahahaha that’s me


----------



## eazy

FlyingPapaya said:


> Don't see any physique updates over there


it's up. 

does posting that pic here count as doxxing?


----------



## lifter6973

eazy said:


> it's up.
> 
> does posting that pic here count as doxxing?


oh gawd post that shit or you can crop off the ugly mug and post


----------



## eazy

lifter6973 said:


> oh gawd post that shit or you can crop off the ugly mug and post


----------



## lifter6973

eazy said:


> View attachment 32003


Is this supposed to be a pic of progress?


----------



## eazy

lifter6973 said:


> Is this supposed to be a pic of progress?


false advertising. I want my money back.

next up waiting to see how tom is a hypocrite.....crickets


----------



## lifter6973

eazy said:


> false advertising. I want my money back.
> 
> next up waiting to see how tom is a hypocrite.....crickets


I was curious on Tom the hypocrite too.
I guess Tom is sourcing through PMs????
@TomJ WTF, why haven't you hooked me up?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Lmaaao he was talking shit about @Badleroybrown s gyno when he could end starvation in Africa with those mammory glands


----------



## Badleroybrown

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Lmaaao he was talking shit about @Badleroybrown s gyno when he could end starvation in Africa with those mammory glands


Hey who says I have gyno..
Well a little but 
WTF @Thebiggestdumbass wjy you have to make me feel
Bad..
Take the gyno away. I am still jacked..
And def more than most in this site.
And def mor then this Bottom Bitch..

Now I am going to look at
Myself in the mirror and pick out all my bad stuff.😢😢😢


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Badleroybrown said:


> Hey who says I have gyno..
> Well a little but
> WTF @Thebiggestdumbass wjy you have to make me feel
> Bad..
> Take the gyno away. I am still jacked..
> And def more than most in this site.
> And def mor then this Bottom Bitch..
> 
> Now I am going to look at
> Myself in the mirror and pick out all my bad stuff.😢😢😢


It’s ok brother, we’re family by gyno.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Way too many people on this board use gear that have no business using gear. Not just the Phoenix...... Elites and senior members 🤣


----------



## Badleroybrown

FlyingPapaya said:


> Way too many people on this board use gear that have no business using gear. Not just the Phoenix...... Elites and senior members 🤣


Isn’t that the fun of it…


----------



## FlyingPapaya

It's pathetic


----------



## Badleroybrown

FlyingPapaya said:


> It's pathetic


I have no problem posting pics..
I am who I am . Could always be better can always be worse..

But I have only seen a small tiny amount of people posting pics..

Like tiny..
That speak volumes to
Me.


----------



## Badleroybrown

Plus why are we having this conversation I. This bottom bitches thread.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Not you fool. I'm talking about a lot of these losers and idiots or fools on here


----------



## Badleroybrown

FlyingPapaya said:


> Not you fool. I'm talking about a lot of these losers and idiots or fools on here


Oh thank you..
You were making me feel real bad about myself..✌️😢😜


----------



## Bro Bundy

FlyingPapaya said:


> Way too many people on this board use gear that have no business using gear. Not just the Phoenix...... Elites and senior members 🤣


u can include yourself in that category as well


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I don't blast. 🤣


----------



## Badleroybrown

Bro Bundy said:


> u can include yourself in that category as well


We gotta stop keeping this snake oil pushers thread alive ..!! 
post no more.


----------



## The Phoenix

Badleroybrown said:


> Plus why are we having this conversation I. This bottom bitches thread.


i'm flattered.  thanks babb$.

edit - nice to come back and see I am beloved here


----------



## The Phoenix

eazy said:


> false advertising. I want my money back.
> 
> next up waiting to see how tom is a hypocrite.....crickets


that's none of your biznez, that's between him n' G-d


----------



## eazy

The Phoenix said:


> that's none of your biznez, that's between him n' G-d


While you may choose to not say, you made it our business when you brought it up.


----------



## The Phoenix

eazy said:


> While you may choose to not say, you made it our business when you brought it up.


fairy enuff.  

i was articulate in my choice of words based on what I see and what I recall TomJ saying.  I don't back down when i say it is accurate in my description, if I hold someone to account.  If he choses to know why I said it, he can reach out to me via DM and I will be open to discussing privately.  That is where it ends between us.

Now if you want to know what I think you are a hypocrite, I will freely tell you because you won't understand it unless someone of greater intelligence explains it to you.  You see it took me until now to unmask you Judas Iscariot, you Son of Perdition.  I saw through your jesuit tactics and posted to the Den (Please make sure to subscribe, like, & turn on notification's bell) and you post only what you want.  But since I ain't paying you to handle my PR, please proceed Babs, you, Badleroybrown, Papzmear, mozta meso.

I got the best recipe for pink lemonade.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

What the fuck did I just read


----------



## Badleroybrown

FlyingPapaya said:


> What the fuck did I just read


????🤔🤔


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Badleroybrown said:


> ????🤔🤔


Explain it please


----------



## Badleroybrown

FlyingPapaya said:


> Explain it please


No fucking clue on how to even begin.I did not understand it myself.


----------



## Yano

The Son of Perdition was mentioned in the New Testament , Gospel of John 17:12

"While I was with them in the world, I kept them in thy name: those that thou gavest me I have kept, and none of them is lost, but the son of perdition; that the scripture might be fulfilled."

He is also referenced in 2 Thessalonians 2:3

"Let no man deceive you by any means: for that day shall not come, except there come a falling away first, and that man of sin be revealed, the son of perdition;"

While "sons" appears in other places when speaking of persons or groups as in Isaiah 1:4 when it covers the "sons of corruption". There is no Hebrew reference any where in the teachings that contains the term "son of perdition" , it is believed that when translations were made into the New Testament language differences were taken into account , and son of perdition can possibly reference a man of sin , if could also be a  and play on " the star that fell from heaven " in Revelation.

What any of this has to do with Mr Eazy or any one else here , I have no clue ,, but folks seemed confused by a couple Bible references soooo , Uncle Yano to the rescue.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Dudes lost his mind


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> The Son of Perdition was mentioned in the New Testament , Gospel of John 17:12
> 
> "While I was with them in the world, I kept them in thy name: those that thou gavest me I have kept, and none of them is lost, but the son of perdition; that the scripture might be fulfilled."
> 
> He is also referenced in 2 Thessalonians 2:3
> 
> "Let no man deceive you by any means: for that day shall not come, except there come a falling away first, and that man of sin be revealed, the son of perdition;"
> 
> While "sons" appears in other places when speaking of persons or groups as in Isaiah 1:4 when it covers the "sons of corruption". There is no Hebrew reference any where in the teachings that contains the term "son of perdition" , it is believed that when translations were made into the New Testament language differences were taken into account , and son of perdition can possibly reference a man of sin , if could also be a  and play on " the star that fell from heaven " in Revelation.
> 
> What any of this has to do with Mr Eazy or any one else here , I have no clue ,, but folks seemed confused by a couple Bible references soooo , Uncle Yano to the rescue.


basically a false person, antithesis, working against you.  His actions are clear...his intent understood.  Plain and simple.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

The Phoenix said:


> basically a false person, antithesis, working against you.  His actions are clear...his intent understood.  Plain and simple.
> 
> Edit - thanks drawing connect and placing emphasis to what I was saying.  All of you are very helpful with the input you provide.


You type like your trying to sound smart and insightful.

It’s obvious your not.


----------



## GreenAmine

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> You type like your trying to sound smart and insightful.
> 
> It’s obvious your not.


His atrocious grammar, punctuation, and capitalization make me grind my teeth. Also, he misuses words. I look past it for most people, but he claims to be of extraordinary intellect, so I'm more critical. The words "overcompensation", "inadequate", and "charlatan" come to mind.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

GreenAmine said:


> His atrocious grammar, punctuation, and capitalization make me grind my teeth. Also, he misuses words. I look past it for most people, but he claims to be of extraordinary intellect, so I'm more critical. The words "overcompensation", "inadequate", and "charlatan" come to mind.


Lmaaoo I’ll be sure to watch my grammar around you.

This guy is a fucking tool. I’ve met crackheads with more intellectual shit going on upstairs


----------



## GreenAmine

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Lmaaoo I’ll be sure to watch my grammar around you.
> 
> This guy is a fucking tool. I’ve met crackheads with more intellectual shit going on upstairs


Haha, I honestly only care about that kind of thing with myself and with fuckers who are arrogant and/or self-aggrandizing.

He has to put others down to make him feel better about himself. That's really sad.


----------



## TODAY

GreenAmine said:


> His atrocious grammar, punctuation, and capitalization make me grind my teeth. Also, he misuses words. I look past it for most people, but he claims to be of extraordinary intellect, so I'm more critical. The words "overcompensation", "inadequate", and "charlatan" come to mind.


Even his syntax has AIDS


----------



## Teatree

The Phoenix said:


> fairy enuff.
> 
> i was articulate in my choice of words based on what I see and what I recall TomJ saying.  I don't back down when i say it is accurate in my description, if I hold someone to account.  If he choses to know why I said it, he can reach out to me via DM and I will be open to discussing privately.  That is where it ends between us.
> 
> Now if you want to know what I think you are a hypocrite, I will freely tell you because you won't understand it unless someone of greater intelligence explains it to you.  You see it took me until now to unmask you Judas Iscariot, you Son of Perdition.  I saw through your jesuit tactics and posted to the Den (Please make sure to subscribe, like, & turn on notification's bell) and you post only what you want.  But since I ain't paying you to handle my PR, please proceed Babs, you, Badleroybrown, Papzmear, mozta meso.
> 
> I got the best recipe for pink lemonade.


What the fuck are you on about ? 
I once knew a fella who fried his mind with Synthetic Marijuana, he was diagnosed with Schizophrenia. 
It was actually fairly entertaining listening to the nonsense that came out of his mouth. 

Do you suffer from schizophrenia Phoenix?


----------



## TODAY

Teatree said:


> What the fuck are you on about ?
> I once knew a fella who fried his mind with Synthetic Marijuana, he was diagnosed with Schizophrenia.
> It was actually fairly entertaining listening to the nonsense that came out of his mouth.
> 
> Do you suffer from schizophrenia Phoenix?


Nah, our buddy Pigeon is just dumb as a fucking stone.



The AIDS doesn't help, but I'm not sure if there's a link between HIV and terminal retardation


----------



## TODAY

Or schizophrenia, for that matter


----------



## Teatree

TODAY said:


> Nah, our buddy Pigeon is just dumb as a fucking stone.
> 
> 
> 
> The AIDS doesn't help, but I'm not sure if there's a link between HIV and terminal retardation


Gave me a laugh


----------



## The Phoenix

hamstrings/calves

(1) WU elevated step ups aux.
Str8 leg DL(WU,145,175,195,225)
(4S) < banded st8 leg aux.
laying leg curl (25,30,35,40)
(4S) < seated calf raise
seated leg curl (85,85,85,90)
(4S) < adductors
gluteal kickback
(4S) < standing calf raise


----------



## The Phoenix

shoulders 

military press (95,135,160,185)
(4S) < shoulder aux.
machine front delts
(4S) < machine side lateral raises
laying DB rear delts
(4S) < DB supinated raises
(4) upright rows
(4) behind back shrugs  225,225,225,225


----------

